#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-24
<mando> hallo
<mando> wie kan mij helpen met foutmelding V
<mando> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)  Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<exalt> hi
<erkan^> wie heeft ook LibreOffice ?
<Oer> nog niet.
<Oer> je kan het wel installeren, via een PPA . maar persoonlijk hou ik het bij abiword.
<erkan^> ik heb pas geïnstalleerd, ik kan nergens menu "Toepassingen/Kantoor"  vinden
<erkan^> ik heb gedownload en geïnstalleerd via www.libreoffice.org
<erkan^> ik wist het niet dat PPA heeft LibreOffice
<Oer> via losse download, krijg je denk ik geen update :(
<Oer> ppa > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<Oer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Oer> maar eerst je oude weghalen :P
<erkan^> ik heb al oude openoffice.org weggehaald
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> oeps ik heb synpatics laten geopend, dan kan de terminalvenster update en install niet uitvoeren. ik moest eerder synpactis sluiten lol :P
<Oer> dat mag ja
<erkan^> ie is nu aan het downloaden, straks installeren (-:
<erkan^> oh nee hier
<erkan^> het is me gelukt, alleen vergat ik dat ik moest "desktop intregation" in sudo dkpg etc. typen en Nederlandstalig wordt nu geïnstalleerd, Oer
<Oer> :-)
<JanC> libreoffice PPA heeft nog geen Ubuntu-thema en nog geen vertalingen en zo, dacht ik
<MonkeyDust> tip: preload maakt een vliegmachine van je systeem
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install preload
<erkan^> nee, daarom downloaded ik www.libreoffice.org en men heeft ook NLstalig
<JanC> de downloads van de libreoffice site hebben ook geen Ubuntu-thema en zijn een beetje vies IMO  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat bedoel je JanC?
<JanC> laatste keer dat ik keek waren dat *.rpm die omgezet waren met alien...
<JanC> dus zo goed als zeker ontbreken er dependencies en zo
<MrChrisDruif> Aha, er is tegenwoordig een PPA voor LibreOffice ;)
<JanC> ja, dat gebruik ik op m'n natty systeem  ☺
<JanC> maar voor werkdesktop hou ik het liever bij een stabiele OOo
<MrChrisDruif> Op je Natty, LibreOffice is toch sinds een recente update van het weekend standaard geworden?
<MauriceJ_> Hey
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: dat zou kunnen
<MrChrisDruif> Stabiel :P Dat is LibreOffice ook....en erg snel :)
<JanC> ik zou moeten checken of die uit de PPA of de main repository downloadt nu
<MrChrisDruif> Kga ff happie eten :P
<JanC> ik bedoel ook stabiel als in niet elke paar dagen veranderingen aan de packages  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is afhankelijk of de repo de nieuwste versie heeft...
<MauriceJ_> Ik probeer met Ubuntu dat draait op mijn USB verbinding te maken met mijn Windows PC. Ubuntu is verbonden met de draad aan het netwerk en mijn andere pc draadloos. Ik kan hem vinden via network>en dan die pc. Maar als ik er dan mee verbinden geeft die de volgende error: "Failed to mount windows share"
<MauriceJ_> Iemand die weet hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<MrChrisDruif> apt-get kijkt of naar de meeste nieuwe versie...
<JanC> je zal maar net iets dringend moeten afmaken net nadat een update iets stuk maakt...
<MrChrisDruif> Dat risico loop je altijd met PPA's etc...
<JanC> en met development-versies zoals natty
<MrChrisDruif> Dan installeer je toch gewoon OOo als Libre vast loopt?
<JanC> daarom, dagelijkse werkmachine = maverick + OOo
<MrChrisDruif> +LO voor mij :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...
<JanC> en natty-test-machine heeft al hele tijd LibO
<MrChrisDruif> MauriceJ_: heeft die Windows machine een wachtwoord etc. opgezet?
<MauriceJ_> mijn account daar heeft wel een wachtwoord
<MauriceJ_> maar als het goed is heb ik daar delen zonder wachtwoord ingesteld
<MauriceJ_> maar dat zou ik even moeten controleren
<JanC> zelfde accountnaam op windows & ubuntu?
<MauriceJ_> ubuntu heeft geen wachtwoord/account
<MauriceJ_> ik draai die namelijk vanaf mijn USB, die trail
<JanC> dat kan niet  ;)
<MauriceJ_> trial
<JanC> ubuntu/ubuntu dan
<MauriceJ_> waar jij me gisteren op gewezen hebt JanC
<MauriceJ_> ja ik heb iig niks ingsteld of iets
<JanC> user is ubuntu, wachtwoord is ubuntu
<JanC> of wachtwoord is leeg
<JanC> ben vergeten welke van de twee  ;)
<MauriceJ_> Ik zal zo even controleren of ik wel vanuit mijn windows PC
<JanC> leeg waarschijnlijk
<MauriceJ_> iets kan kopieren naar ubuntu
<JanC> moet je wel eerst iets sharen in Ubuntu ook
<JanC> en mogelijk moet je dan eerst software installeren daarvoor
<JanC> (wat die zelf zal voorstellen als je dat aanzet)
<MauriceJ_> ik ehb een ander idee denk ik
<MauriceJ_> kom net tot de ontdekking dat ik met ubuntu kan connecten met een FTP
<MauriceJ_> dan gebruik ik wel de FTP van mijn informatica website om de backup tijdelijk te maken
<MauriceJ_> want ik hoef Ubuntu alleen even te gebruiken voor die backup
<MauriceJ_> daarna ga ik proberen de windows versie van deze laptop te fixen
<JanC> die andere windows, is dat windows 7 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat ik andere OS'en niet mag bashen, zal ik maar niet zeggen wat ik denk ;)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: Samba 3 ondersteunt niet alle meest recente SMB/CIFS features
<JanC> en IIRC zetten sommige Windows-versies een instelling om de oudere authenticatie-opties uit te schakelen
<JanC> je kan er dan ook met oude Windows-versies niet op trouwens  ;)
<erkan^> IMO???
<JanC> IMO = In My Opinion = naar mijn mening
<MrChrisDruif> M.a.w. je kan alleen met XP ofzo samba-sharen?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<JanC> nee, je moet gewoon Windows vertellen dat oude versies ook okee zijn dan  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Je had me PM gezien? ;)
<JanC> nu wel
<erkan^> idd ik zie dat LibréOffice is snel dan openOffice.org
<JanC> maar eh, je kan Windows meestal wel fixen, als je genoeg achtergrondkennis hebt  ;-)
<JanC> sneller?
<erkan^> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Yup :)
<JanC> die preload is fake sneller hé  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan sneller aan de slag met LibO
<Oer> abiword is nog sneller :-)
<erkan^> wordt je gedachten veranderd dat je gaat van oo.org naar libreoffice gebruiken of niet, JanC ? :p
<JanC> erkan^: ik ga LibO gebruiken in natty (11.04), niet in maverick
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Leuk ;) Beperkt in mogelijkheden, maar leuke voor minimal install :)
<erkan^> oh ja
<JanC> of preciezer, ik gebruik het al in natty
<JanC> die preload kan ook je systeem trager maken natuurlijk
<JanC> als het de hele tijd andere dingen die je nodig hebt uit je geheugen duwt...
<JanC> en als het alleen tijdens het booten dingen in het geheugen laadt dan is het redelijk nutteloos voor mij  ;)
<eend> hoe kan ik er achter komen wat mijn beheerder wacht woord is?
<MrChrisDruif> Root wachtwoord?
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "beheerderwachtwoord" ?
<eend> ja
<Oer> je beheerders wachtwoord/root is zelfde als login
<eend> o oke
<JanC> er is geen root wachtwoord
<Oer> ( in ubuntu )
<JanC> maar met sudo kan je dingen uitvoeren als root met je eigen wachtwoord
<eend> ik probeer free applet te gebruiken ken je dat
<MrChrisDruif> Dat wou ik ook zeggen, in Ubuntu heb je geen root wachtwoord tenzij je die op een mysterieuze wijze aanmaakt :P
<eend> en dan wil ik graag de fan speed besturen en dan vraagt die om een wachtwoord
<JanC> nooit over free applet gehoord
<MrChrisDruif> Maar alle gebruikers zitten inderdaad in de sudo groep tenzij ze beperkte rechten hebben
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb er ook nooit van gehoord, maar zoals gezegd, probeer het wachtwoord van login
<eend> weet jij nog een progje om mijn fans te besturen
<Oer> fan speed word bij mij geregeld door de bios, automatisch. ik hoefde alleen de min/max waarde juist in te stellen.
<eend> hoe kan je je fans uit zetten
<MrChrisDruif> Uitzetten? =-O
<eend> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou je dat willen? (behalve om geluid te verminderen?)
<Oer> doe dat maar niet. een fan heeft een functie.
<eend> geluid te verminderen
<eend> hoe moet je dat doen
<trijntje> stofzuigen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig trijntje, fan zuigen idd stof aan ;)
<trijntje> als de pc uit staat!
<Oer> wat voor chipset heb je eend ?
<Oer> ow
<MrChrisDruif> ...gone! :P
<Oer> ik weet dat er voor dell en latitude laptops een tool is, maar dat is nu niet meer nodig :(
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Oer> i8utils
<MrChrisDruif> Bij een pc kan je ze ook gewoon losmaken, behalve de CPU fan :P
<Oer> cpu fan kan ook los, maar dan zul je nieuwe pasta moeten aanbrengen.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik bedoelde het stekkertje alleen?
<Oer> dat kan. je pc zal dan razendsnel shutdown doen.
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom zei ik ook dat dat niet kon :)
<linze> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi linze :)
<linze> MrChrisDruif:  hoi druif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<linze> Prima
<linze> bijna geen problemen
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is altijd fijn :)
<linze> yes
<mando> hallo
<solex> hoi
<Oer> :-)
<solex> kan je me helpen
<mando> wie kan mij helpen
<solex> ik zoek een progje waarbij ik de temp van me computer kan zien
<mando> ik heb in  virtualBox Besturings software van Haiku willen instaleren
<mando> maar hallverwege de instalatie
<Oer> voor temperatuur, is lm-sensors
<mando> krijg ik volgende Error  An erro was encountered and the installation was not completed
<Jhinta> wat was de error dan ?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<solex> weet iemand een progje dat je kan zien hoe warm je computer is?
<mando> Device Recalibrate Error
<solex> weet iemand een progje dat je kan zien hoe warm je computer is?
<Oer>  zie url solex
<solex> oke
<mando> In VirtualBox die ik in Ubuntu 10.10 heb draaien
<Jhinta> voor wat is die app?
<Jhinta> in hou er rekeniong mee dat niet alle dev gezien worden in vm
<mando> app ?
<Jhinta> en dev recall schijnt daar op te lijken
<Jhinta> applecatie
<Jhinta> programma
<mando> het is een gratiis Besturingssysteem die genaamd Haiku heet
<Jhinta> maar je draait in vm tog
<Oer> ik zou dan speuren op virtual box forum.
<Jhinta> mischien heb je hier iets aan
<Jhinta> http://www.haiku-os.org/documents/dev/building_haiku_ubuntu_linux_step_step
<mando> Ja ik draai die in ubuntu eerste was ik met vista VirtualBox aan het draaien
<Jhinta> maar wat ik niet begrijp is , als het een os is dan zou je zo de vm harddisk image kunnen doenloaden
<Oer> je kan een .vdi downloaden van http://virtualboxes.org/images/haiku/
<Oer> idd
<Jhinta> http://www.haiku-os.org/get-haiku
<Oer> beide linken zelfde versie R2
<mando> ik heb al de Besturingssotware gebrand op een disk
<mando> maar die geeft halverwege de instalatie Error Device recalibrate error
<Oer> heb je de iso gecontroleerd ?
<Oer> haicu zal ook wel iets als md5sum gebruiken ?
<mando> ik heb die laten draaien voor ik hem ging instaleren
<Jhinta> wat heb je gedownload de iso of the harddisk
<mando> iso
<Jhinta> probeer de harddisk is
<mando> Ik ken er niet zo veel van wat is dan het vershil in harddisk ?
<Jhinta> vm hd is dat os geinstalleerd als harddisk image die je dus in je vm mount en boot
<Jhinta> zie het als live ubuntu , of ubuntu op een harddisk
<oma_> ik wou graag de temp van me computer weten en nu heb ik xsensors geinsatalleerd maar als ik op het progje klik dan gebeurd er niks wie kan mij helpen
<Jhinta> reboot pc , pres del , and go to info and watch
<hansw> gutentag
<mando> ik heb het eerst uitgetest in hardisk dan
<oma_> ik wou graag de temp van me computer weten en nu heb ik xsensors geinsatalleerd maar als ik op het progje klik dan gebeurd er niks wie kan mij helpen
<Jhinta> wat voor pc heb je beteft je temp
<Jhinta> mobo , cpu enzo
<trijntje> oma_, start xsensors in de terminal
<oma_> een hp compaq
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Oer> handig om elke keer een andere naam te nemen ..
<oma_> van die site word ik niet veel wijzer
<trijntje> van dat antwoord word ik niet veel wijzer
<oma_> gwn xsensors in een terminal typen
<oma_> kan iemand mij nog helpen
<Jhinta> mando je hebt het eerst uig. in harddisk die begrijp ik even niet
<hansw> oma_, in een terminal acpi -t
<Jhinta> heb jij die harddisk image gedownload en gemount in vm en dan geboot?
<mando> voor ik hem ging of wou instaleren heb ik hem uitgetest in hardisk van ubuntu en op de virtuale pc kon ik het ook
<Jhinta> maar aangezien je nog hier bent oma , schijnt je temp goed te zijn :)
<Oer> 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet' en dan 'sudo sensors-detect'
<Oer> en overal yes op antwoorden
<oma_> oke hij heeft net wat geinstalleerd
<Jhinta> behalve de iso dus?
<mando> ja
<Jhinta> en bij de iso kan je dus niet instaleren neem ik aan
<oma_> wat moest ik nou typen
<mando> ja
<Oer> lees maar even terug., oma_
<Jhinta> oke nou leg me even uit wat het verschil is tussen die hd image en aanpassen zoals je wilt of die iso instaleren
<oma_> dat heb ik nu gedaan wat moet ik nu doen
<mando> http://www.haiku-os.org/get-haiku en daar het ik de ISo bestand gebrand op een disk
<Oer> gewoon 'sensors'in terminal tiepen, of het applet op een panel plakken
<trijntje> oma_, sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart
<Jhinta> je hebt tog niet , de iso gebrand en geprobeerd te booten in vm?
<Jhinta> je kan die iso gewoon mounten in je vm
<oma_> trijntje wat bedoel je
<Jhinta> :)
<Jhinta> dat moet je uitvboeren oma
<trijntje> oma_, wat is niet duidelijk?
<oma_> wat je daar typt wat moet ik daar mee
<Jhinta> :D
<oma_> dat heb ik gedaan en dan zegt hij dit herman@herman:~$ sensors No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<trijntje> oma_, ok, heb je een terminalvenster open?
<oma_> ja
<trijntje> typ daar  sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart
<oma_> oke ga ik nu doen
<oma_> heb ik gedaan
<oma_> wat nu
<oma_> hij zegt dit herman@herman:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service module-init-tools restart  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart module-init-tools module-init-tools stop/waiting
<oma_> wat moet ik nu doen
<mando> ja ik heb zitten booten en de instalatie begon
<Jhinta> mando , je kan gewoon die iso mounten in vm he dus geen gebrand nodig
<Jhinta> probeer dast is
<trijntje> oma_, sudo restart module-init-tools
<Oer> na installatie, voer je 'sudo sensors-detect' uit en overal Y op antwoorden, en daarna aan panel toevoegen "Hardware Sensors Monitor".
<Oer> en plop, een keurig overzicht van temperatuur
<trijntje> Oer, je slaat een stap over, volgens de wiki
<Oer> die stap heeft oma_ gedaan, installatie toch ?
<Oer>  'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet'
<trijntje> stap 4 moet ook nog
<Oer> die vraag, komt in sensors detect
<Oer> shall i add this to...
<trijntje> ja, maar dan zou je nog moeten herstarten voordat het ook daadwerkelijk werkt
<Oer> neen, hier werkt het direct :(
<trijntje> hmm, raar
<trijntje> nouja, oma had toch het geduld niet blijkbaar
<oma_> hier is oma weer
<oma_> ik heb nog een vraag
<trijntje> werkt het nu?
<oma_> ja
<oma_> nog bedankt
<trijntje> mooi zo
<oma_> maar nu wil ik nog een progje dat ik de fans kan besturen weet jij iets?
<mando> hoe kan ik die mouten
<oma_> weet iemand een progje waarmee ik de fans kan besturen
<Oer> mando in virtual box > bestand > manager voor virt media
<trijntje> ik laat het besturen van de fan aan de pc zelf over, dan weet ik zeker dat er niks fout gaat ;)
<oma_> oma vroeg dat
<oma_> maar ik vind het leuk een beetje er mee te stunten dus weet iemand wat
<trijntje> ik niet, misschien iemand anders
<oma_> wat is de gemidelde temp. van jullie computer
<oma_> s
<Oer> ik ook niet, fan control word gedaan automatisch door de bios. als deze uit staat in de bios, blaast de fan automatisch 100% gelukkig.
<Kerbero> er is wel iets daarvoor, maar ik kan de naam nu niet onthouen
<oma_> kan je hem niet ff snel op zoeken
<oma_> of is dat een heel werk
<oma_> ??
<Kerbero> een vriend gebruikte het en ik moet de naam aan hem vragen
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<Kerbero> hij is nu offline
<hansw> er is een script voor, zie die link
<oma_> ik ga ff kijken
<Kerbero> die pwmconfig lijk na de goeie
<Oer> is dat script geschikt voor multi-core ?
<hansw> Oer, geen idee
<hansw> ik laat dat ook over aan de bios
<oma_> sorry ik word niet wijzer van die link
<oma_> heeft iemand nog wat anders waarmee ik de fan kan besturen
<hansw> oma_, met alle respect, als je dat niet begrijpt ga dan niet klooien met sensor settings
<oma_> ik begrijp het wel
<oma_> xsensors doet het al door jullie hulp
<trijntje> oma_, ik ben het met hansw eens, dat was wel hulp van mensen die hun fan met rust laten ;)
<hansw> dat is volgens mij alleen maar het uitlezen, als je er mee wil spelen moet je goed begrijpen wat je doet
<oma_> maar ik wil mijn fan graag op jutten
<trijntje> staat ook in die link he? Je kan je hardware compleet slopen als het fout gaat
<oma_> ik heb tenslotte ook mijn rolator opgevoerd
<trijntje> met als einddoel dat je harder gaat, maar wat heb je er aan als je fan harder draait?
<oma_> dan koop ik gwn een nieuwe computer
<hansw> oma_, er is niet eenvoudig iets om even wat op te voeren, verdiep je er in of koop een snellere pc
<oma_> mijn pc valt wel eens uit door over verhitting
<oma_> en toen leek het me een handig idee om hem wat op te voeren
<oma_> hij zit nu tegen de 70 graden aan dus dat is vrij hoog
<oma_> en de fan gaat niet eens harder draaien
<oma_> dus weet nou iemand een progje waar door je fans kan besturen
<Oer> zo te horen niet, stel anders je vraag op het Forum ?
<Oer> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/
<oma_> dat duurt zo lang voor dat ik antwoord krijg
<Oer> tja, hou je er ook rekening mee, dat wij dit vrijwillig doen ?
<trijntje> kan het niet zijn dat er veel stof in de pc zit ofzo?
<oma_> nee dat niet
<oma_> maar weet jij echt niks
<oma_> kan je ook niet kijken naar iets
<Oer> misschien klopt die 70 graden wel, met een oudere processor
<oma_> waar staat temp 1 2 en 3 voor
<oma_> want ik weet niet welk cijfer bij wat voor onderdeel hoord
<Oer> klik op dat panel, rechter muis, preferences
<oma_> kan niet
<oma_> er komt dan geen balkje te staan
<oma_> ik heb net de 2 fans van mijn processor uit gezet gwn de kabel er uit getrokken
<oma_> die werdt zo heet dat je hem niet meer kon aanraken
<oma_> dat doe ik ook noooit meer
<trijntje> ....
<Oer> beetje zinloos dit.
<oma_> opzich wel
<oma_> maar jullie kunnen mij niet helpen
<hansw> oma, ik zou het hier niet vragen
<oma_> dat is wel jammer
<oma_> ik zoek een progje waar mee ik de fans kan besturen
<oma_> weet iemand zo progje
<hansw> dat wisten we nog niet
<oma_> misschien is er in de tussen tijd iemand anders bij gekomen
<oma_> die zit mee te kijken endenkt heey dan weet ik
<oma_> zo zat ik te denken
<JeroenzKlompz> oi, heb zojuist dit gedaan http://is.gd/WcixgE en ik wilde ff checken of ik het goed gedaan heb :) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/557808/ (heb alleen onderste gedeelte gekopieerd)
<oma_> jeroen kan jij me helpen
<JeroenzKlompz> ben bang van niet
<oma_> ik zoek een progje maar mee ik de fans kan besturen weet jij wat
<hansw> JeroenzKlompz, denk dat het wel klopt ja
<oma_> deze zoek tocht is hopeloos
<Oer> pango :-D
<JeroenzKlompz> kwam laatst nog een site tegen, askubuntu, misschien is dat wat
<oma_> maar ik geef het niet op
<JeroenzKlompz> thx
<mando> Welke gratis Besturingsssytemen buiten Ubuntu kent er iemand Buiten ubuntu ?
<Oer> askubuntu is een officiele site, van canonical dacht ik :-)
<Oer> ik ken denk ik de top 11 uit http://distrowatch.com/
<JeroenzKlompz> heb er een twitterfeed op genomen, en een aantal anderen, omgubuntu, ubuntugeeks, etc, kom je wel ens leuke dingen tegen
<Oer> * major distr > http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<spekje> grmbl is het nationaledag :val mensen in quert lastig?
<oma_> ik heb een progje gevonden waar mee ik de fans kan besturen het heet Eee applet
<hansw> mando, er zijn ongeveer 200 linux distro's, ubuntu is er 1 van, daarnaast nog zaken als bsd unix achtige en nog een stel andere
<Oer> ubuntu staat bovenaan :-D
<oma_> maar als ik de fans harder zet dan reageert die niet kan iemand me daarbij helpen
<hansw> oma_, een eee heeft niet altijd fans
<oma_> wat bedoel je
<mando> Graag eentje waarmee je Windows applicaties kan gebruiken
<hansw> en is voor een eee pc
<oma_>  ik snap je noet
<oma_> niet
<hansw> oma_, laat maar
<hansw> ik geef niet snel op maar nu helaas wel
<oma_> maar kan je me ff helpen hij doet het niet
<oma_> ik heb heel technisch maar je moet het ff duidelijk uit leggen
<oma_> kom op ik ben 14
<oma_> ik heb ubuntu nog maar net
<oma_> ik moet er nog een beetje weg wijs in worden
<oma_> dus is er iemand in staat mij te helepn
<oma_> helpen sorry()
<Oer> dat eee applet is speciaal voor support Asus Eee PC series
<Oer> gaatnietwerkendus
<oma_> o dat is jammer dan gooi ik er maar weer af
<MonkeyDust> ik heb guake er terug afgezwierd
<Oer> heel goed, MonkeyDust :-p
<MonkeyDust> ik dacht: dat zeg ik even
<mando> wie kan mij helpen gratis Besturinssyteem die Windows  applicaties kan draaien
<mando> Die ik op VirtualBox kan draaien
<Oer> ubuntu + wine + winetricks kan veel draaien
<spekje> alles gebaseerd op linux is volgens mij gratis :)
<hansw_> spekje, nah, met wat nuances, soms moet je betalen voor updates enzo
<mando> Oer echt Wine is een probleem voor toch nog veel applicaties
<Oer> nou, in WineHQ database vind je veel tips
<spekje> hm miste het woord bijna
<spekje> die dacht ik er wel bij :P
<Oer> meestal moet je even zien welke windows functie een error geeft, en met winetricks los je dat op
<mando> Wat is Winetricks
<Oer> dotnet2 of 3 of java of een dll
<Oer> mom, ip pak de link, ik hoop wel dat je engels beheerst
<MonkeyDust> mando: eigenlijk wil je dus een gratis windows?
<mando> 60 procent
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Oer> bij options zie je een enorme lijst met tricks
<mando> Oer waar kan je   winetricks downloaden
<Oer> sh winetricks IE8 mspaint safari steam vls ( verzin het maar )
<Oer> bovenaan, grijs vlak
<Oer> wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks
<hansw_> berkes, je gaat drupal omschrijven in python? :-)
<berkes> hansw_, huh?
<hansw_> ownee, dit is niet python-nl
<hansw_> grapje, ik wist niet dat je een ubuntu fan bent trouwens
<berkes> nee. Dit is ubuntu-nl. Maar ik hang wel altijd in #ruby en #rubyonrails rond.
<berkes> hansw_, al vijf jaar (ofzo) ubuntufan.
<hansw_> zo, dat is lang idd
<berkes> en daarvoor Mandrake. En dáárvoor SuSE 5.X. Al sinds 12 jaar bijna 100% linux user, hansw_
<hansw_> ik wist dat je al lang met linux bezig was ja
<hansw_> ik zelf ook zoiets
<Oer> ik ben overgestapt met 9.04, vrij kort eigenlijk.
<berkes> hansw_, 4.10 was mijn eerste. begin 2005 ingestapt.
<hansw_> mijn zoon ook met 9.x
<hansw_> toen ben ik het ook maar eens gaan gebruiken als desktop
<Oer> op dit systeem heeft niks anders gedraaid :-D
<berkes> eerst even kde zelf-geknutseld op ubunutu, daarna over naar kubuntu. Maar sinds t KDE4 falen, gnome fan :)
<hansw_> op deze wel, een beginnende installatie van windows 7, half verwege afgebroken, ubuntu cd erin, format all en draaien
<Oer> athlonII x2 3 ghrz /4gb ddr2/ onboard Nvidia 7025
<hansw_> mijn zoon kreeg kubuntu stuk in 5 minuten
<berkes> hansw_, da's niet zo moeilijk. Kubuntu is al stuk voor t op de DVD gebrand is :)
<hansw_> hehe
<hansw_> zelf nooit bekeken
<Oer> K3B vind ik fijn werken, en nog een paar tools .... maar draai gnome
<hansw_> 4 jaar lang overigens geen desktop linux gezien, alleen servers
<hansw_> poosje osx gebruikt, dat was ik daarna wel weer zat
<hansw_> miste vooral de keuze op osx, miste te veel tools
<Oer> ik miste cpu kracht, en voelde me niet veilig. tja, dan ga je verder kijken.
<rienus> Goedenavond, ik heb een vraagje. Ik heb een programma die in de shell moet draaien. Ik wil dat dat programma automatisch opstart bij het installeren. Dat heb ik nu wel voor elkaar. Ik zie het proces draaien, maar hoe krijg ik het voor elkaar dat het zichtbaar wordt gestart, dus dat ik het programma in de shell ZIET draaien?
<Oer> je bedoelt een status ?
<CuraHack> ught, mn VPS provider is echt sh!t, een paar dagen geleden hadden ze een "secutity breach" waardoor alle nodes helemaal clean ge-wiped waren (inclusief de VPS'es), en nu hebben ze mijn node weer up, maar de Ubuntu Image die ze in SolusVM hebben is zo minimal het heeft geen apt-get ?! Wat moet ik doen? Ik wil liever niet weeeer een support ticket verzenden :(
<Oer> geen apt-get .. ook geen aptitude ?
<CuraHack> nee, en ik zie net ook geen dpkg :(
<Oer> sudo tasksel ?
<CuraHack> nada :(
<Oer> wget ?
<CuraHack> wel
<hansw_> rienus, stout naar een tty waar je met alt fx naar toe kunt denk ik, of wil je dat hij in je runlevel te zien is?
<Oer> wget de iso :P
<Oer> ( grapje)
<CuraHack> en dan :P
<CuraHack> no shit, dit is echt een bullsh!t image :(
<Oer> pff ik weet het niet zeker, Cure
<Oer> uname -a ?
<rienus> hansw_: Als ik het met de hand opstart via de shell, gaat het goed. Het programma geeft constant output en die wil ik zien. Als ik het nu automatisch laat meestarten zie ik het alleen als een proces meelopen, maar verder kan ik er niets mee.
<CuraHack> Linux us1.curashare.net 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab079.1 #1 SMP Sat Nov 27 00:56:10 MSK 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<CuraHack> dit is geen ubuntu :(
<hansw_> rienus, vanuit een grafische omgeving of alleen een terminal?
<rienus> vanuit een grafische omgeving.
<hansw_> en die computer draait altijd?
<rienus> Ja, is wel de bedoeling.
<hansw_> je zou eens naar screen kunnen kijken als je er meerdere taken op wil doen, en anders naar een tty/pty, dan kun je overschakelen naar dat scherm
<rienus> Oke, is het dan ook nog steeds automatisch mee te starten?
<hansw_> als het logt ergens naar toe wel ja
<hansw_> of in screen starten
<hansw_> maar weet niet of dat automatisch kan
<CuraHack> er word alleen 18MB ram gebruikt, lijkt wel op een linux die ik hier op mn router heb draaien :P
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik screen, zeer praktisch is dat
<rienus> Oke, ik ga hier ff het één en ander uitzoeken. Bedankt voor je hulp
<CuraHack> ik heb net een support ticket gestuurd, want dit is echt waardeloos
<hansw_> rienus, http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/349/how-to-redirect-output-to-a-file-as-well-as-display-it-out/ <-- wellicht helpt dit
<rienus> hansw_: Bedankt! Ik ga er naar kijken
<hansw_> rienus, denk vooral de volgende richting op:
<hansw_> echo "hello" > /dev/pts/X
<hansw_> (x = your active terminal)
<erkan^> sinds december 2009 begon ik met opensuse, later ubuntu (-:
<rienus> hansw_: Oke, ik ga hier ff knutselen
<hansw_> succes
<rienus> Dank je en nogmaals bedankt!
<trijntje> hansw_, das een leuke truc, thnks ;)
<hansw_> trijntje, ik zit me te bedenken, vroeger had ik dat default op mijn servers maar dat is enorm lang geleden
<hansw_> dan kon ik met alt Fx overschakelen en zag mijn output
<hansw_> zeg maar een soort console output
<trijntje> ja, is handige optie, ga ik wel onthouden
<hansw_> trijntje, ik scan tegenwoordig output en laat het in nagios enzo terugkeren :-)
<rienus> hansw_: Ik krijg een toegang geweigerd. Ook bij het voorbeeld van jou. Sudo biedt ook geen uitkomst. Enig idee hoe ik er wel toegang tot krijg?
<hansw_> rienus, loopt het programma als een gebruiker of als root?
<rienus> Gebruiker. Ik krijg een toegang geweigerd op /dev/pts/#
<hansw_> de pts bestaat wel?
<rienus> Ja
<hansw_> ps -u <gebruikers naam> geeft de tty weer?
<hansw_> je ziet bijvoorbeeld bij gebruiker root dat Xorg een tty7 heeft, dat is je normale scherm
<hansw_> je ziet ook zaken als getty op tty1
<rienus> Ik zie alleen op pts/0 bash en ps staan.
<hansw_> kijk of het programma er bij zit en welke tty/pts het gebruikt
<hansw_> ah, dan redirect je het niet
<hansw_> geeft het programma wel output?
<rienus> Jazeker. Maar het start niet omdat ik nu de rechten niet heb om de output door te parsen naar /pts/#
<hansw_> ah, ok
<hansw_> hmm, je zou de gebruiker die het opstart kunnen lidmaken van de groep tty, dan mag hij er naar schrijven
<hansw_> let wel op dat die gebruiker geen gekke dingen kan, hij kan veel verkloten
<rienus> Oke, ik ga het nu proberen
<hansw_> rienus, anders even via de volgende link
<hansw_> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:HkcI5iRDcbEJ:linux.alimentarus.net/tty_tut.shtml+linux+tail+tty+on+different+screen&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk
<hansw_> de orginele bestaat niet meer, je kunt de cache nog wel lezen
<hansw_> het is voor mij ook al weer erg lang geleden
<rienus> hansw_: Bedankt. Ik ga dat eens proberen. Ik heb de gebruiker die het opstart lid gemaakt van tty, maar nog steeds geen rechten om het te doen.
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb nog een late night uitdagin, het volgende. Ik heb deze monitor van zolder gehaald: AOC 2216SW LCD . Aangesloten op VGA 1680*1050. Alleen de kleuren lijken alsof re maar 12 bits wordt gebruikt. ( zie dit plaatje, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2859947/VREEMD.jpg links is goed rechts is de aparte ) Maar corg zegt dat die we lop 22 bits zit. Wat denken jullie, gewoon oude harware ?
<MedUsaXIII> Sorry voor de spelling trouwens.
<MrChrisDruif> MedUsaXIII: Kzou het niet weten...corg?
<MedUsaXIII> ja de spellfouten, xorg*
<MedUsaXIII> vreemd he, is het plaatje wel duidelijk trouwens ?
<MedUsaXIII> naja ik test hem zo nog wel even in windows
<MedUsaXIII> bedankt voor de tijd (: ltrz
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-25
<CuraHack> Welk gratis/opensource alternatief raden jullie aan voor Webmin/virtualmin, het moet op ubuntu kunnen draaien
<MonkeyDust> CuraHack: eBox => http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/business.html
<CuraHack> volgens mij is eBox een OS firewall
<CuraHack> webserver en alles in one
<CuraHack> ik bedoel een controlpanel voor webhosting dat op ubuntu werkt
<CuraHack> zoals Webmin, en ispCP (wat slecht werkt)
<MonkeyDust> eBox (or eBox Platform, to give it its full name) can play multiple roles. It can act as a network gateway, an infrastructure manager, a unified threat manager, an office server, a unified communication server or a combination of any of these.
<JanC> Ebox heeft tegenwoordig een andere naam
<MonkeyDust> SD Worx werkt met eBox
<JanC> maar eBox is idd. niet echt een hosting controlpanel
<CuraHack> precies, JanC
<CuraHack> want die quotas van Virtualmin werken niet goed
<CuraHack> apache ziet ze niet, dus je kan ze omzeilen met apache
<JanC> en snelle zoektocht in de repositories geeft DTC
<JanC> zelf nog nooit gebruikt, dus je zal het moeten uittesten  ;)
<MonkeyDust> hier vind je nogal alles: http://www.linuxlinks.com/
<JanC> CuraHack: http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels is misschien ook een nuttige lijst om te checken
<CuraHack> great :)
<CuraHack> VHCS ziet er ook goed uit
<CuraHack> IspCP gaf me veel teveel problemen
<JanC> DTC heeft het voordeel dat er packages zijn natuurlijk
<JanC> CuraHack: http://www.syscp.de/ heb ik ooit nog mee gewerkt op een Debian-machine
<CuraHack> ok ok :)
<JanC> maar geen idee of je er alles mee kan wat jij nodig hebt
<JanC> is al jaren geleden ondertussen
<CuraHack> ja, snap ik
<CuraHack> het probleem is, dat scripts zoals Rapidleech gewoon over de quota komen omdat ze als webserver draaien, en niet als user
<JanC> zorg gewoon dat ze dat niet als webserver user kunnen draaien?
<CuraHack> hoe doe ik dat :) ?
<CuraHack> precies dat is waar ik ookal naar op zoek was
<JanC> ik vermoed dat het een PHP app is die je nu via mod_php draait?
<JanC> als je dingen als fastcgi gebruikt kan je het PHP-script als user laten draaien
<CuraHack> uhmn, ja...
<JanC> er is ook een experimentele mpm van apache die dat kan IIRC
<CuraHack> op dit moment staat Virtualmin al ingesteld op....
<CuraHack> Virtualmin is nu ingesteld als: FCGId (run as virtual server owner)
<CuraHack> maar blijkt niet te werken
<JanC> is die instelling voor alle sites van de user of enkel voor het controlepaneel?  ;)
<CuraHack> nee, apache
<CuraHack> ow wacht :O
<CuraHack> het werkt wel, die qouta limit
<CuraHack> alleen merk ik dat er onderaan de script de disk space "meter" niet werkt
<CuraHack> kijk maar: http://curahack.curashare.net/download
<CuraHack> Disk usage and quota 511.90 MB out of 512 MB (die file die ik downloade was 1.2GB, en is gestopt rond 500mb :)
<hosoka> middag
<hosoka> heb net en tar.bz2 geinstalleerd in mijn download folder
<hosoka> nu weet ik niet hoe verder met de installatie
<RawChid> Wat heb je gedaan dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Wie?
<Norbert> is er iemand die mij ken vertellen waar me wine bestanden staan opgeslagen heb al op google gekeken maar kon nix vinden
<Gotiniens> in je persoonlijke mpa
<Gotiniens> *map
<Gotiniens> in .wine
<Gotiniens> moet je even aanzetten dat je verborgen bestanden kan zine
<Norbert> en waar ken ik die die dan vinden
<Oer> in nautilus > hidden files ctrl + H
<Norbert> danke heb gevonden
<Aldr1g> zijn er hier mensen met telenet? ik kan wel op irc maar als ik probeer te surfen krijg ik een 500 error en een hoop code voorgeschoteld
<Aldr1g> iemand een idee?
<Oer> gebruik je TOR o.i.d ?
<Oer> en hoe connect je naar IRC ?
<Aldr1g> geen tor, irc werkt, surfen op het web niet
<Aldr1g> zeer eigenaardig
<Aldr1g> ik denk dat telenet de schuldige is, mijn provider, heb hier 3 systemen en ze krijgen allemaal zelfde error
<Oer> welke dns gebruik je, van je gateway/router of provider ?
<Oer> of opendns ?
<Aldr1g> normaal gebruik ik de google dns dienst, maar omdat die niet werkte gebruik ik nu gewoon mijn router
<Aldr1g> maar ik kan de ingestelde dns server daar niet controleren omdat ik de router enkel kan configureren via de mijn telenet pagina
<Aldr1g> en daarvoor heb je internet nodig natuurlijk
<Aldr1g> kan iemand kijken of opendns en google dns nog steeds werken, dan weet ik of het probleem daaraan ligt
<Aldr1g> of de ip's van opendns zijn ook al goed, dan ping ik ze even
<Aldr1g> want pingen gaat wel :p
<Jhinta> ? ik volg het verhaal niet helemaal ,,, wat werjt wel en niet
<Oer> ik denk dat je telenet dns beter kan proberen (IP adressen 195.130.130.11 en 195.130.131.11) of open dns 208.67.222.222 en 208.67.220.220
<Aldr1g> irc werkt, ping werkt, browen via firefox of vchrome niet
<Oer> en hard het ip adres van google ?
<Jhinta> en je verbinding is isp->gateway->lan
<Aldr1g> idd, isp->routermodem->lan
<Jhinta> ip lan ? voledig
<Jhinta> dus ip 192xxx hoef ik niet te weten maar de rest
<Aldr1g> dns is het niet, als ik via het ip adres naar google tracht te surfen krijg ik zelfde 500 error
<Oer> 74.125.77.147= google.nl
<Oer> vreemd dat je dan wel kan irc-en
<Aldr1g> idd
<Aldr1g> maar surfen op het web werkt dus niet
<Aldr1g> @Jhinta, waarom heb je mijn ip nodig?
<Jhinta> als je port 80 verkeerd geforwward hebt dan gaat browsen niet
<Jhinta> maar de rest wel
<Jhinta> maar ja niet voledige info hier
<Aldr1g> idd, maar ik heb niets gewijzigd
<Jhinta> heb je het na gekeken?
<Jhinta> plus staat proxy uit ,, netwerk instellingen in firefox enzo staan die op direct connect en ga zo maar
<Aldr1g> gaat niet helaas, omdat telenet klanten enkel aan hun router gegevens kunnen via internet(http bedoel ik dus)
<Aldr1g> idd, gewoon dhcp
<Aldr1g> en ssl sites werken ook niet (is andere poort dan poort 80 als ik me niet vergis)
<Jhinta> oww , site is enkel online wanneer er verbinding is
<Aldr1g> wil je zeggen dat ik zowiezo eerst via poort 80 moet?
<Jhinta> port 80 is gewoon weg http
<Jhinta> 81 meestal inkoment
<Aldr1g> dacht ik, maar https zou dan toch moeten werken?
<Aldr1g> die bolt ook niet :(
<Oer> <Aldr1g> maar ik kan de ingestelde dns server daar niet controleren omdat ik de router enkel kan configureren via de mijn telenet pagina > hiervoor heb je je telenet dns nodig
<Jhinta> ja maar je geeft aan dat je dns niet werkt , dus enkel adressen met http://------ip-----/ zouden moeten werken en daarom werkt irc
<Jhinta> waarscheinlijk
<Aldr1g> ja, dat zou logisch zijn, maar http://ip werkt niet
<Aldr1g> helaas pindakaas
<Oer> als je in je modem/router een andere dan telenet hebt staan, zul je je modem/router moeten resetten
<Jhinta> probeer is een ssh naar 85.146.243.38:22
<Aldr1g> dank Oer, maar heb enkel een telenet router staan, het configuratiescherm daarvan is enkel beschikbaar via de webpagina van telenet zelf, surven naar het ip van de router werkt niet, via terminal geraak je er ook neit aan
<Aldr1g> zal eens ssh proberen
<Oer> je client dient dan telenet dns te hebben
<Jhinta> met een ip heb je geen dns nodig
<Aldr1g> inderdaad
<Aldr1g> en ik kan altijd goed aan mijn telenet pagina met googledns
<Aldr1g> could not resolve hostname 85.146.253.38:22: name or service not known
<Jhinta> maar wat ik ook niet begrijp is dat je http pagina niet werkt om dat je inter net daarvoor nodig hebt , maar hoe werkt je irc dan want je zou dan gewoon geen internet hebben
<Aldr1g> JUIST, compleet bizar is dit
<Jhinta> deze ssh server staat zekers aan
<Oer> curieus ja
<Aldr1g> ...
<Jhinta> hen je op een van de locale pc internet?
<Aldr1g> heb 3 pcs staan, winxp, ubuntu maverick en xubuntu lucid
<Aldr1g> niets
<Jhinta> dude hoe is dat dan mogenlijk
<Aldr1g> morgen via vriendin haar pc bij haar thuis inloggen en router checken
<Aldr1g> en anders moet het wel provider zijn
<Jhinta> heb ook zo een gateway , geen intenet geen web config
<Jhinta> voor modem dan he
<Aldr1g> ja, maar dat is het net denk ik, het is helemaal geen client side probleem, denk dat het server side is, bij die biegels van telenet
<Aldr1g> Maar dat irc dan werkt ... zot
<Aldr1g> allé, grtz0rzz
<Oer> ik heb iig een nieuw woord geleerd.
<hajour> hai
<hajour> ik wilde jullie even update geven
<Oer> dag hajour
<hajour> op ubuntu hebben we een speciale gesloten chat gemaakt waar masters en mentors vragen kunnen stellen over kids mensen met echt probleem gedrag
<hajour> die duidelijk thuis problemen hebben of door een handicap
<hajour> om ze beter te kunnen begeleiden en helpen
<hajour> en ook om daar de koppen bij elkaar te steken om er een oplossing voor te bedenken
<hajour> zodat ze niet buiten gesloten gaan worden door de rest
<hajour> er kan daar alleen naar binnen worden gegaan door invite
<hajour> phillw en IAmNotThatGuy ik en bioterror zitten daarbij
<hajour> ook cprofitt is er heel erg nauw bij betrokken
<Jhinta> sorry hore , maar heb zo me vragen hier over.
<Jhinta> how wou jij diie menzen helpen als jij +/- 100km verder op bent?
<hajour> ik heb het over in chat
<hajour> daarbij vinden we altijd wel iemand die er wel in de buurt zit
<Jhinta> wat ik me af vraag is , je hebt volgensmij betere optie daneen ubuntu chat irc , er zijn weinig die al weten wat irc is
<hajour> en die benaderen we dan
<Jhinta> los , daar van , he hulp is altijd beter , dan is iets wat ik je zeker geef
<Jhinta> hajour praat jij over minderjarie die je benaaderd  , zie je de fout al
<Oer> nee, masters en mentors
<hajour> tja werkt mwanzo daar niet hard aan om irc  meer bekend te maken
<hajour> wel om te kunnen achterhalen wat exact het probleem is  moet er eerst vertouwen opgebouwd worden niet waar
<hajour> en de hulp kan ook betekenen dat er hulp word ingeschakeld van buiten ubuntu
<Oer> veel mensen zoeken hun probleem + antwoord op forum en wikipagina's en irc is best bekend. het gaat alleen erg goed met ubuntu
<hajour> ook dit valt onder accessibility
<hajour> o en he is ?
<Jhinta> aah wacht nu begrijp ik het heleverhaal, lees een stuk totaal verkeerd
<Oer> meer aandacht voor edubuntu classroom server, met accesability, lijkt me zinvol.
<Jhinta> wat we hier in onze stad hadden waren opening tijden voor ubuntu less , waar ouder met de info een graties voledige os konden instaleren , was wezen kijken , en er was wel wat belangstelling er voor
<hajour> we willen dat mensen met o.a. handicaps die gewoon even wat meer hulp nodig hebben ook een goede kans krijgen maar ook voor namelijk jongeren met problemen
<Jhinta> was trouwens door de gemeente geregeld
<Oer> contacten leggen met belangen-organisaties, hajour
<JanC> error 500 is een server-side fout
<Jhinta> ik denk dat als je een gemeente aan spreek hier over dat je heel ver komt
<hajour> voor bijv. bedoel ik
<JanC> dat kan die Aldr1g enkel terugkrijgen van de server, dus moet hij op één of andere manier heel rare HTTP-requests maken, of er zit een proxy tussen die tilt slaat...
<Oer> dat was ook mijn vraag, JanC  TOR of proxy, maar hij gebruikt googledns
<Oer> toch knap dat hij kan IRC-en
<JanC> google dns wil niet zeggen dat die geen proxy gebruikt hé
<hajour> maar goed ik dacht het is misschien wel handig dat jullie hiervan op de hoogte zijn
<hajour> phillw heeft trouwens jaten als jeugd hulpverlener gewerkt in the UK in echte leven
<hajour> jaren bedoel ik
<hajour> maar ik moet even eten tot later
<Jhinta> eet ze
<Oer> :-)
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> weet iemand hoe ik de prullenbak in de onderste balk terug krijg
<Rimo> heb hem per ongeluk verwijderd
<johanvd> rechtsklikken, kiezen voor toevoegen en de prullenbak kiezen?
<Rimo> had ik al gedaan,maar eerder stond hij helemaal rechts en daar krijg ik hem niet meer
<Rimo> laat maar,is al voor elkaar ;-)
<johanvd> mooi :)
<Rimo> ik begin steeds meer van Ubintu te houden hahaha
<Rimo> in het begin was het wennen en ben ik verschillende keren terug gegaan naar Windows 7 ,maar echt nooit meer
<johanvd> wacht maar tot je over een tijdje weer eens achter een windowspc zit. dan moet je weer wennen :)
<Rimo> ja dat merk ik nu al als ik even wat moet doen aan de laptop van mijn vrouw
<Rimo> wat is dat Ubuntu toch lekker zeg,ondanks dat ik het op een netbook heb
<MeFra> -IRCTimestamp
<ruliezz> Hoi allemaal
<ruliezz> ik heb even een vraagje, ik heb hier een 1u server
<ruliezz> en wil graag iets doen met xen of kvm
<ruliezz> maar ik heb 4 hds er inzitten
<ruliezz> wat zou ik doen?
<ruliezz> allemaal in een lvm groep stoppen
<ruliezz> en dan xen gebruiken
<ruliezz> of raid maken?
<ruliezz> of gewoon parties houden
<MrChrisDruif> Gast, indien mogelijk de volgende keer in 1 zin graag...we worden hyper van flooden :P
<MrChrisDruif> Hangt denk ik vanaf wat je met die 1u wil doen :)
<Oer> licht eraan of de processor vm ondersteund
<ruliezz> ja ondersteund hij
<Oer> ja, je kan een raid maken, of LVM/jbod
<MrChrisDruif> Maar het hangt er ook vanaf wat hij er mee wilde doen :P
<MedUsaXIII> Kort vraaggje, om een custom resolutie voor mijn monitor aan te maken hoef ik alleen de bestaande settings in de xorg.conf te veranderen ? Ik heb wel de closed ati drivers draaien maar hierin kun je geen custom resoluties maken. Mijn speurtocht op google zegt dat je alleen je xorg.conf hoeft aan te passen en klaar.
<Oer> MedUsaXIII, je kan een xorg aanmaken https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config > sudo Xorg -configure
<MedUsaXIII> Oer, een xorg heb ik al. Maar ik hoef die alleen aan te passen en thats it ? ( ik verwacht altijd dat dingen moeilijker zijn )
<hansw_> MedUsaXIII, maak een backup van je x config en ga prutsen, kijk wel uit met modelines enzo
<Oer> ik heb geen ati, en de wiki verteld dat er geen xorg meer is, maar dat je hem wel kan overrulen
<Oer> en om welke ati kaart gaat het ?
<MedUsaXIII> De ati 4870
<hansw_> lando, het staat in je menu
<lando> menu ?
<lando> hoe krijg ik hem terug zichtbaar ?
<hansw_> terug zichtbaar?
<lando> hallo als je Wine instaleerd dan zie je die toch ook automatich in jouw startmenu of niet ?
<hansw_> het start geen windows op hoor, het heeft dezelfde functie als de windows menu bar (ongeveer), je start er applicaties mee op
<hansw_> in je menu ja
<hansw_> niet je start menu, dat is een windows ding
<lando> die is niet te zien in menu
<hansw_> dan zou het kunnen zijn dat de installatie mislukt is, open een terminal en type wine <jouw exe van keuze> in
<hansw_> als dat werkt moet het haast ook in het menu staan
<lando> <jouw exe van keuze> ?
<hansw_> de naam van de exe die je wil opstarten
<lando> uigi@luigi-desktop:~$ wine exe wine client error:0: version mismatch 402/412. Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly, or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH. Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running? luigi@luigi-desktop:~$
<lando> dat is wat ik krijg
<hansw_> ah, ok, een probleem dus
<hansw_> type in: sudo apt-get update
<hansw_> daarna: apt-get upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> lando: Toch niet een mario fan ;)
<hansw_> en installeer de updates
<lando> E: Ophalen van sommige indexbestanden is mislukt, deze zijn of genegeerd, of er zijn oudere versies van gebruikt.
<lando> dat is wat ik krijg
<hansw_> hmm, klinkt goed
<hansw_> welke ubuntu versie heb je?
<lando> 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> sudo apt-get -f of sudo apt-get install -f
<MrChrisDruif> Waarschijnlijk die laatste...
<hansw_> -f is fix?
<MrChrisDruif> hansw_: Yup :)
<hansw_> nog niet nodig gehad :-)
<lando> Ongeldige operatie of
<hansw_> ik kan maar niet wennen aan .nl vertalingen
<hansw_> sudo apt-get update -f dan?
<lando> : Ophalen van sommige indexbestanden is mislukt, deze zijn of genegeerd, of er zijn oudere versies van gebruikt
<hansw_> zie je bijvoorbeeld ergens iets staan met NO_PUBKEY en dan een hex code er achter?
<lando> via softwarecentrum instaleren
<hansw_> dat vroeg ik niet :-)
<lando> zie ik niet staan
<hansw_> lando, heb je toevallig opera erop gezet?
<lando> neen
<hansw_> er is iets mis met je update systeem, kan alleen niet inschatten wat het is
<MrChrisDruif> Net even gecheckt en zou sudo apt-get install -f moeten zijn...
<lando> kijk ik ben net van 10.04 naar 10.10
<lando> overgegaan en ik heb iets moet aanpassen maar ik weet niet meer wat
<hansw_> MrChrisDruif, is dat dan niet hetzelfde als --force bij rpm? ;-)?
<lando> dus ik heb een upgrade gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> Nee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Upgrades....gotta love em :P
<hansw_> lando, dat heb ik hier ook draaien, geen probleem hier
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij komen er ook altijd onverklaarbare problemen naar een upgrade tussen bijv. 10.04 && 10.10
<lando> ik heb menu updatebeheer open
<hansw_> dat zegt mij niet zoveel, heb geen .nl talige ubuntu
<lando> en ik zie bij overige software dat er een paar zaken niet aangevinkt zijn
<hansw_> ik ben slapen, straks weer werken
<MrChrisDruif> Straks?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-26
<fujisano> Tijdens de installatie van Ubuntu op mijn Macintosh(iMac) ben ik het volgende probleem tegengekomen. Na het booten van Ubuntu 10.04 heb ik een partitie geformateerd in ext3+swap, vervolgens heb ik deze geselecteerd voor de installatie, daarna ik kreeg een foutmelding te zien, namelijk: 'root not specified', toen heb ik dus onder root een / locatie aangegeven /home, maar de foutmelding blijft
<fujisano> hardnekkig voortbestaan, enige suggestie(s) wat ik verkeerd heb gedaan en hoe is dit op te lossen?
<rork> fujisano: het mountpoint van je ext3 partitie moet / zijn
<fujisano> hmz ok
<libre> hoi
<libre> ik heb net gelezen dat libre office stabiel is
<libre> iemand ervaring of het eve goed is als open office
<libre> want ik heb het niet zo op oracle
<leoquant> vanaf natty zit het in de off. ubuntu bronnen
<libre> weet ik
<leoquant> sommigen zeggen dat je het nasst oo kunt installeren
<libre> maar kan ik er ook odt bestande mee saven
<leoquant> anderen dat eerst oo verwijderd moet worden
<libre> docx enz openen enz
<Oer> je kan Libre Office uitproberen, via de site, of via een PPA ( zodat je updates krijgt)
<leoquant> Oer kan dat naast oo
<Oer> ja open office moet geheel verwijderd worden, idd leoquant
<libre> ik heb net  hier http://www.pcmweb.nl/nieuws/office/eerste-stabiele-release-van-het-vrije-libreoffice
<libre> gelzen dat het stabiel is (:
<libre> maar of het ondersteuning heeft voor docx enz en odt enz
<libre> weet ik niet
<leoquant> ja het gaat opzich goed
<leoquant> dat dacht ik wel libre
<Oer> docx is een microsoft formaat, odt is al lang ondersteund
<libre> okay
<leoquant> ik zou het proberen via de ppa
<libre> dan nog een vraagje voor een noob als ik hoe moet ik dat met ppa toevoegen ?
<leoquant> heb je gelijk updates/fixes/sec. fixes
<libre> (: iemand die me commando kan geven
<Oer> welke ubuntu, 10.04 of 10.10 ?
<libre> 10.10
<erkan^> libreoffice via ppa heeft geen verkrijgbaar voro Nederlandstalig, Oer . dat he bik ook geprobeerd
<libre> aja ist waar da gnome verdwijnt
<leoquant> erkan^, ook niet via addit.plugins?
<Oer> software bronnen staat verborgen in systeem menu, open synaptic > instellingen > pakketbronnen
<erkan^> geen idee
<Oer> alleen duits is ready :P
<leoquant> libre, ik heb geen ppa bron voor je zo snel
<erkan^> ik heb www.libreoffice.org gedownload en geïnstalleerd
<libre> k
<erkan^> het werkt perfect
<Oer> via de ppa zul je ook wel de nederlandse vertaling krijgen, zodra deze beschikbaar is.
<leoquant> nah das ist gut
<leoquant> for the time being
<leoquant> soi
<libre> eerst open office verwijderen zeker ?
<erkan^> ja libre
<libre> oke maar is het waar da gnome verdwijnt in 11.04
<leoquant> dat zou ik doen via synap. beheer
<leoquant> ubuntu desktop?
<leoquant> nee
<erkan^> huh? wie zei dat libre ?
<libre> da ze eige interface ontwikelen omda gnome 3 ni kwam of zoeits
<leoquant> toch?
<Oer> gnome3 schiet idd niet op, canonical ( en ook fedora ) zijn bezig met unity
<erkan^> ow
<Oer> maar gnome blijft mogenlijk.
<libre> pfff dat word dan wenne ben net ubuntu gewoon
<leoquant> zal zeer meevallen libre
<libre> by
<leoquant> dag
<libre> ik Ga libreoffice installe
<erkan^> succes libre
<leoquant> fingers crossed
<leoquant> :)
<konijn> hall
<konijn> hoe kan ik ubuntu naar de staat van Bv vorige week terug brengen ?
<Gotiniens> zover ik weet zijn daar geen makkelijke oplossingen voor
<Oer> in ubuntu zit geen systeemherstel, dus antwoord is niet.
<konijn> gconfmetacity
<Gotiniens> wat wil je ongedaan maken?
<konijn> ,aar niks
<Oer> je zou, maar daar moet je mee starten gelijk, back-in-time kunnen installeren.
<konijn> krijg steeds foutmeldingen als het moet updaten
<Oer> welke foutmeldingen ?
<konijn> ik kan niet updaten
<konijn> sinds ik Wine heb willen instaleren
<konijn> is alles onstabiel geworden
<Oer> probeer nog eens, en plak de errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<konijn> en dan
<Oer> dan de url hier posten
<konijn> ok kom er zo weer bij
<konijn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558580/
<Oer> oke even zien
<konijn> dat is de url
<konijn> ik kan zelfs mijn internetbrouwser volledig vergroten
<MarcV> 64 bit..  om me er ff mee te bemoeien..  je hebt een 64 bits proc?
<konijn> ja
<Oer> tracker-team en ppa-name
<konijn> zelfs mijn alt plus f twee functie werkt niet meer
<Oer> ppa-name lijkt me geen goede ppa, dat komt denk ik uit een voorbeeld
<Oer> en tracker-team is oud, die ppa heeft 2 vette errors, al 11 weken oud
<Oer> verwijder/disable deze in je sources list, via synaptic > instellingen > pakketbronnen
<konijn> ik heb wel eens zitten prutsen in Menu update en dan daar bij instellingen heb ik enkele dingen
<konijn> uitgevinkt dacht ik
<konijn> en dat heeft het verergerd met het ook instaleren van Wine is alles foetsie
<konijn> ik heb dan ook gebrobeerd rm-r gnome gconf metacity
<Oer> ?
<Oer> doe eerst die ppa's eens verwijderen, en dan updaten
<Oer> wine komt daarna wel
<konijn> via controll alt f1
<Oer> waarom wil je gnome verwijderen ?
<konijn> heb ik die willen resetten
<Oer> lost dat je wine probleem op, of update ?
<konijn> geen van bijden
<konijn> beiden
<konijn> wat betekend ppa
<wdh> hier nog iets over wine problemen
<wdh> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/problems.asp
<konijn> dank je wel maar ik wil verlopig geen >Wine meer
<Oer> wat betekent ppa.. je hebt deze zelf toegevoegd.
<konijn> kan iemand er uit
<Oer> personal package archief, een gecompileerde versie van een programma, anders / nieuwer dan in softwarecentrum
<Oer> als je die toevoegd, moet je zelf zeker weten wat je doet, fouten en/of conflicten met andere pakketten zijn niet ondekbaar.
<konijn> via wine geinstaleerd bv internetcalls
<konijn> telefoonprogramma
<Oer> wine, voor issues daarmee, is een mooie database, op wineHQ
<konijn> Bestaat er geen manier voor te resetten
<Oer> en ook winetricks, voor speciale toevoegingen
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/
<Oer> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<konijn> ken ik allemaal
<Oer> ikzelf weiger wine te gebruiken, dus kan je niet precies vertellen wat je moet doen
<konijn> ken ik
<konijn> weet niemand op deze Forum hoe je ubuntu terug bv herset?
<wdh> dit is geen forum
<konijn> ik heb gebrobeerd met control alt f1 maar het geefd mij weer een foutmelding
<wdh> en je kunt ubuntu natuurlijk opnieuw installeren, of wat wil je precies?
<wdh> opnieuw opstarten?
<konijn> ik ben 2 maanden ubuntu gebruiker
<konijn> van mij is dat noch te begrijpen
<konijn> kan je die niet herstellen via een terminal truc?
<wdh> moment.. ff teruglezen wat je probleem precies was
<konijn> met updaten heb ik een probeel
<konijn> probleem
<wdh> konijn, op welke manier heb je wine geprobeerd te installeren? Je had hem gewoon op kunnen zoeken in synaptic / softwarecentrum
<Oer> begin eens met 1 probleem tegelijk
<Oer> je switched leuk van het een naar het ander
<konijn> eerste probleem is dat ik de functie alt f2 niet kan bedienen
<Oer> wat wil je daarmee bedienen ?
<konijn> met alt f2 kan je jouw menus terug toveren op jouw vensters minumizeer enz...
<konijn> zijn jullie schapen hoeders?
<wdh> met alt-f2 kun je een programma uitvoeren door de naam in te typen. Net als op windows met 'uitvoeren' of 'run'.
<Oer> menu vensters en iconen reset kan wel met alt-F2:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<wdh> konijn, als je wilt dat we je helpen, kun je je beter bij het onderwerp houden
<konijn> ja wat een hulp
<wdh> konijn, wat doet alt-f2 op dit moment? levert dit helemaal geen resultaat op?
<konijn> helemaal niks
<wdh> je andere functietoetsen werken wel?
<wdh> wat doet alt-f1?
<konijn> toepassingen
<konijn> heb ik al gevonden leer van mij Visuele efecten waren aan
<konijn> uitgeschakeld en ja ik heb mijn normale venster groten
<konijn> plus kan ik weer
<konijn> alt plus f2
<wdh> dag konijn..
<wdh> pfff
<FUJISAN> Hoi grote wdh
<wdh> ook hoi
<FUJISAN> root file not specified fout tijdens de installatie van Ubuntu hoe dit op te lossen?
<Oer> op je apple ?
<FUJISAN> juist
<wdh> FUJISAN, root file of root filesystem?
<FUJISAN> file dacht ik
<wdh> FUJISAN, ben je met partitioneren bezig geweest?
<wdh> en doe je dat handmatig?
<FUJISAN> ja mbv gparted
<wdh> je moet per partitie dan namelijk aangeven op welke map je die wilt mounten. En je moet dus ook een partitie gemount hebben op /
<wdh> dat moet je dus nog instellen voordat je verder kan
<wdh> tijdens het installeren kan dat, voor de duidelijkheid
<FUJISAN> ik weet niet hoe dat is dus het probleem
<FUJISAN> ik heb /home aangegeven maar dat werd niet geaccepteerd
<Dennis_> hej jongens
<JanC> is dat Intel of PPC Mac?
<Dennis_> mn pc is ermee opgehouden
<Dennis_> was aant updaten, liep vast, heb em uitgedrukt en vervolgens startte hij niet meer op, komt niet verder dan het inlogscherm
<Dennis_> muis en toetsenbord werken niet meer
<Dennis_> Dus, wat nu..?
<FUJISAN> Intel
<MonkeyDust> Dennis_: opstarten in recovery modus?
<JanC> Dennis_: kan je switchen naar een console met Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<JanC> of recovery modus als dat niet lukt
<Dennis_> hoe doe je dat...?
<MonkeyDust> in de grub kun je dat kiezen
<JanC> bootmenu krijg je als je Shift ingedrukt houdt tijdens het booten
<Dennis_> ga even proberen, momentje
<JanC> tenzij het een oude Ubuntu is, dan is het Esc
<Dennis_> heb 10.04
<MonkeyDust> ik ook
<Oer> linker shift idd, kan het ook rechts ?
<JanC> Dennis_: in de console kan je dan inloggen (als dat nodig is) en een "sudo dpkg --configure -a" en eventueel "sudo apt-get install -f" draaien
<FUJISAN> ik ga nu een wubi installatie proberen onder windows7 welke onder bootcamp draait
<Dennis_> okej ;) thanks
<Dennis_> ga zo even proberen
<FUJISAN> 15 gb is groot genoeg voor Ubuntu?
<Dennis_> nee te klein, nu goed..:P sorry ben beetje sjaggie :p
<Oer> 10 gb kan.
<Oer> 50 gb is leuk
<FUJISAN> ja idd ik heb een externe hardeschijf voode downloads enzo
<FUJISAN> voor de*
<Dennis_> et eerste wat ik ga doen is windoos weer installeren :P, ubuntu is niks voor mij..
<FUJISAN> Dennis_ had je wubi moeten proberen ;d
<Dennis_> wubi :P?
<FUJISAN> ubuntu installeren als een applicatie onder windows dus weer makkelijk te deinstalleren als het niet bevalt
<FUJISAN> grub is nogal een goede
<MonkeyDust> wubi is ubuntu als gewoon windows programma
<FUJISAN> ik heb ooit een keer een probleem met grub gehad de bootloader van Ubuntu en zelf met help van mensen uit het grub support kanaal wilde het niet helpen
<FUJISAN> dus alles kwijtgeraakt
<FUJISAN> dus nu ben ik nogal bang voor grub
<Dennis_> ben in de reboot gekomen..
<Dennis_> na 17x proberen
<FUJISAN> ohjee
<Dennis_> ben nu even een memorytest aant draaien
<Dennis_> zag ik er ook tussen staan
<Oer> altijd goed.
<Oer> onlangs memtest86 4.2 uitgekomen, nieuwe chipsets
<Dennis_> ok,
<Dennis_> naja, et ging mis bij de updates.. hij liep vast en toen heb ik em gereboot
<GuidoHellemans> Ubuntu 10.10 Als ik in "Locaties" op een map klik, dan opent gedit ipv Nautilus.  Ik weet niet hoe dit gekomen is en vind geen oplossing.
<Oer> systeem voorkeuren standaaard toepassingen ?
<GuidoHellemans> Deze optie staat er niet bij
<Oer> in opties van nautilus ook niet :(
<GuidoHellemans> Denk het niet
<Oer> je zou de gnome panels kunnen resetten, eigen toevoegingen zijn dan wel weg. terminal >  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Oer> misschien heft dit die foute koppeling ook op
<GuidoHellemans> Probleem blijft bestaan
<Oer> curieus, ik kan er ook niks over vinden
<Oer> heb je alle updates binnen ?
<GuidoHellemans> Ja, alle updates binnen
<GuidoHellemans> Eigenaardig: dubbelklik op permanent gemounte windows-shares op het bureaublad starten via Nautilus. Klikken op dezelfde mounts via "Locaties" doen "gedit" opstarten (met foutmelding want is geen bestand)
<Dennis_> hej, het recoveren heeft geen zin gehad, als ik het recover, opnieuw opstart en weer bij het inlogscherm terechtkomt, doet mn muis en toetsenbord het nog steeds niewt
<Dennis_> anybody home?
<JanC> Dennis_: deden die 2 commando's iets?
<Dennis_> kan je die nog een keer geven?
<Dennis_> dan probeer ik die zometeen even
<JanC> en niet ongeduldig zijn op IRC, de meesten van ons zijn ook nog met andere dingen bezig  ;)
<MeFra> </ quit
<Dennis_> haha is ook niet lullig bedoeld hoor ^^
<JanC> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" en "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Dennis_> wat doen die commands?
<JanC> de onderbroken upgrade afwerken, als het goed is
<Dennis_> okej:)
<JanC> eventueel ook nog "sudo apt-get update" en dan "sudo apt-get upgrade" nadien
<Dennis_> Maar het is een bekend probleem..?
<JanC> Dennis_: je ssteem was toch gecrasht middenin een upgrade?
<JanC> systeem
<Dennis_> hij liep dusdanig vast dat ik mn pc uitgedrukt heb
<JanC> komt op hetzelfde neer
<Dennis_> vervolgens deden de muis en het toetsenbord het niet meer, waardoor ik dus helemaal niks meer kan ^^
<Dennis_> okej :)
<Dennis_> die commands kan je invoeren bij dat recovery systeem en dan C indrukken toch ?
<JanC> waarom je muis & tobo niet werken weet ik niet, maar die upgrade afwerken lijkt me het eerste wat je wil doen, en daarna kan je nog zien  ;)
<JanC> eh, lang geleden dat ik recovery gedaan heb  ☺
<Dennis_> haha tjah ^^
<JanC> er zal wel een optie zijn om een shell te starten of zo?
<JanC> (misschien zit er zelfs een optie daarvoor in het menu?)
<Dennis_> waarvoor? Ik ben nog helemaal niet thuis hoor, in ubuntu
<JanC> Dennis_: optie om die upgrade af te werken (maar zoals ik al zei, ik bekijk die recovery zo goed als nooit, dus ik kan fout zijn)
<Dennis_> okej :)
<Dennis_> ik ga ze zometeen even proberen!
<Dennis_> brb
<dennis_> noop.. commando's werken niet..
<dennis_> "error: Unknown command 'sudo'
<dennis_> ?
<MrChrisDruif> dennis_: sudo kent hij niet? Dus bijv. sudo apt-get update werkt niet?
<dennis_> noooop
<dennis_> in de recovery command line niet tenminste.
<MrChrisDruif> meh....niet leuk...dan zou het juist moeten werken...
<Oer> klopt dacht ik, recovery is single user ?
<dennis_> zit nu in de GNU-GRUB ver.1.98
<MrChrisDruif> Oer: Als in dat hij root is?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> geen account met items die kunnen storen
<MrChrisDruif> dennis_: Als dat zo is, betekent dat je sudo niet nodig hebt....probeer eens apt-get update zonder sudo
<dennis_> noop, no result
<Oer> draadloze muis/tb ?
<dennis_> nooop gewoon lekker met een draadjeee ^^
<Oer> ow curieus
<Oer> usb ?
<dennis_> nee nie eens
<dennis_> dusss..
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...kben off...kspreek jullie later
<dennis_> Maar oer, what to do..:( ?
<dennis_> ????
<Oer> in recovery mode werkt je tb en muis wel ?
<dennis_> yes ;)
<dennis_> tb iig, muis weet ik niet
<Oer> je zou in recovery fsck of fix broken packages kunnen uitvoeren
<dennis_> doen et beide niet
<dennis_> of moet er nog iets voor?
<trijntje> ben je niet root als je in recovery start? Dan heb je idd geen sudo nodig..
<Oer> apt-get install -f  = fix packages
<dennis_> ja maar die pakt ie dus niet
<Oer> fsck kan je afdwingen bij boot
<dennis_> zegt: Unknown command
<Oer> zit je in grub of recovery ?
<dennis_> grub
<Oer> ah
<dennis_> via recovery gekomen
<dennis_> stond: Press 'c' blablabla
<Oer> andersom dus, je bent in recovery gekomen via grub ( shift)
<dennis_> oww zo
<dennis_> ja kan ook(A) maar dat klopt idd
<Oer> vreemd dat ubuntu niks accepteerd
<dennis_> ja best wel..
<dennis_> heb btw ook al een keer geprobeerd te recoveren, dat deed ie niet
<dennis_> maar.. watnu dan..
<Oer> ik heb geen idee, misschien iemand die meeleest..
<dennis_> kan ik laten booten van de cd?
<dennis_> kan ik laten booten van de cd?? ik heb de cd namelijk hier liggen..
<Oer> ja dat kan, live mode en je hdd mounten, maar wat je dan moet doen ...
<dennis_> hmm:P
<dennis_> weet je hoe dat moet:P?
<Oer> ik dacht dat je hdd bij locaties zal staan
<trijntje> is opnieuw installeren dan niet sneller? Dat is in een half uurtje klaar ;)
<Oer> test de muis uit in live cd, als die daar niet werkt, andere muis nemen.
<dennis_> hoe boot ik die live-cd?
<Oer> hoe heb je dit gedaan, om ubuntu op je pc te krijgen ?
<dennis_> via windows..
<Oer> ow je hebt dus een wubi installatie van ubuntu binnen windows...
<Oer> handig om te weten.
<dennis_> nee, windows is weg
<dennis_> complete installatie gedaan,
<Oer> dat kan niet, vanuit windows
<dennis_> ok, dan heb i het anders gedaan, want ik heb geen windows meer
<dennis_> is er geen command in grub waarmee ik de cd kan booten?
<Oer> nee, de cd boot je via je bios
<dennis_> ok, how?
<dennis_> ?
<Oer> ik denk dat je dat best wel weet, cd boot volgorde in je bios
<dennis_> okej, i'll see
<dennis_> Weet niet zoveel van computers hoor.. weet ook niet waarom ik ubuntu ben gaan gebruiken:P
<Oer> gewoon verse install doen, gehele schijf gebruiken
<dennis_> hmm hmm, ben ik wel alles kwijt he..?
<Oer> jups
<dennis_> naja zuur.. tis niet anders..
<Oer> als je live cd start, kan je nog wel je hdd zien/ data redden
<dennis_> dan ga ik dat eerst maar doen!
<dennis_> heb nog even een keer recovery gedaan
<trijntje> dennis_, hoe heb je dan ubuntu op je pc gekregen als je het niet zelf met cd geinstalleerd hebt?.
<dennis_> dan blijft ie staan bij; Done.
<dennis_> heb et met cd gedaan ;)
<dennis_> kan mn cd-speler niet als boot device instellen verdomme:
<dennis_> staat niet in het lijstje..
<dennis_> kan ik mn schijf niet helemaal wissen..?
<dennis_> op 1 of andere manier?
<Oer> als je niet kan booten, van cd, wat raar is, dan zit je vast
<dennis_> kan ik via grub mn schijf niet leeggooien fsow?
<Oer> misschien is die pc meer stuk dan je denkt?
<dennis_> hmm hmm.. wss wel heb em al 9 jaar ofzo
<dennis_> vet oud beesie, maar hij werkte nog, tot vandaag:p
<Oer> misschien eens open maken, stof wegblazen
<dennis_> doe ik vaak genoeg hoor:)
<Oer> kabelkes aanduwen
<dennis_> ja maar ik weet niet, tis toch vreemd van bij mn inlogscherm mn muis en tb het niet doen:(
<dennis_> terwijl mn tb het wel gewoon doet in grub
<dennis_> daamn naja.. nieuwe HDD kopen dan maar
<tantewillem> hoi
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> kijk
<tantewillem> hoi blendon
<webcam> hallo
<webcam> eey willem
<tantewillem> hoi blendon
<webcam> alles goe
<webcam> lol das grappig hier
<tantewillem> vraag je vraag ùaar
<webcam> ah ja oer
<tantewillem> hij is niew met ubuntu
<webcam> in ubuntu werk msn niet
<tantewillem> en hij wil zijn ingebouwde webcam werkend krijgen voor in msn
<webcam> alee kan wel mee praate maar alleen type
<webcam> ja
<trijntje> klopt als een bus, msn is voor windows ;)
<webcam> eeuh....
<dennis_> bedankt oer, kga ervandoor!!
<Oer> als de standaard messenger neit werkt, misschien aMsn of Pidgin ?
<webcam> mar voorbeeld pidgen
<webcam> heb ik maar als ik webcam verzoek stuur
<webcam> werkt het niet
<webcam> ik kan er niet op klikken
<Oer> succes dennis
<trijntje> volgens mij heeft pidgin inderdaad geen webcam-ondersteuning
<webcam> ar op windows wel
<trijntje> werkt het wel als je empathy gebruikt?
<webcam> jah maar ik heb ongeveer 4,5 msn programas gedownload
<webcam> nee ook niet
<webcam> echt raar
<Oer> tja, messenger heeft de boel veranderd, xp gebruikers kunnen geen WML2011
<tantewillem_> internet viel uit ):
<tantewillem_> oke blendon
<webcam> ah ok
<webcam> maar dus ik moet naar windows gaan om webcam te gebruiken
<trijntje> webcam, er zijn twee opties
<webcam> das wel beetje lastig...
<trijntje> 1) je webcam werkt niet met ubuntu
<webcam> ah ok
<webcam> ...
<trijntje> 2) je webcam werkt wel met ubuntu maar niet met je chat programma..
<webcam> ja dat bedoel ik
<Oer> webcam kan je testen met Chees
<hansw> amsn werkt met veel webcams
<webcam> mijn webcam werkt wel maar niet met mijn chatprogrma
<webcam> ja met mijne niet
<Oer> emesene heb je ook nog
<webcam> :p heb die ook
<webcam> ja ongeveer 6 of zo
<hansw> er is ook nog een java geval, dat doet het ook met linux
<hansw> mercury
<trijntje> mijn webcam werkt gewoon met empathy
<webcam> mar echt raaaar
<tantewillem_> ik denk het eerste
<hansw> http://mercury.im/
<Oer> hier ook, trijntje.
<tantewillem_> want vrienden gebruiken het gewoon in empanthy
<webcam> ah ok dan zal ik dit even testen hé
<tantewillem_> maybe moet hij een driver instaleren
<webcam> dat java dig :p
<tantewillem_> mij lijkt dat het logiste
<Oer> heb je restricted extra's geïnstalleerd ?
<tantewillem_> @webcam je weet niet dat je webcam werkt IN UBUNTU
<tantewillem_> dat heb je ook nooit gekunnen blendon
<webcam> ok ben terug
<webcam> eeuh jawel heb is uitgestest
<webcam> mijn webcam werkt wel
<webcam> alleen chatprograma niet
<tantewillem_> blendon in windows heb je uitgetest niet IN UBUNTU
<webcam> jawel
<Oer> check of je libv4l-0 hebt
<webcam> ook in ubuntu
<tantewillem_> waar ?
<webcam> ok...die mercury mesenger waar kan ik dat downloade
<webcam> daar staat download maar er komt niks ten voorschijn
<Oer> lees maar terug
<webcam> http://mercury.im
<webcam> dit link
<webcam> libv41-O
<webcam> ???
<webcam> ok snap niks meer
<webcam> :p
<webcam> ik ben nieuw in ubuntu...
<Oer> ow zie het al, staat iets over wiki pagina
<webcam> ja echt raar
<tantewillem_> blendon waarshcijnlek heb jer gewoon geen driver
<Oer> maar ik ken mercury niet, effin
<tantewillem_> voor je webcam
<webcam> driver ja ik spreek alleen nederlands
<Oer> check eerst of je libv4l-0 hebt
<webcam> :p
<tantewillem_> want empanthy ziet een webcam als die geinstaleerd is in ubuntu
<Oer> in synaptic
<webcam> hoe da
<webcam> en wat is synaptic of zo iets
<tantewillem_> systeem
<tantewillem_> beheer
<webcam> ah ja
<tantewillem_> synaptic
<webcam> ja wat moe ik dan doen?
<tantewillem_> oer  sorry maar ik denk dat je hem echt alles moet uitleggen hij is newbie in ubuntu (:
<webcam> jup
<webcam> :p
<trijntje> het is aardig onduidelijk als jullie twee elkaar de hele tijd tegenspreken ;)
<webcam> sorry :p
<Jhinta> lol
<tantewillem_> (: ik heb ook op zen pc gezeten en ik denk dat er gewoon geen driver geinstaleerd is voor de webcam
<Oer> er is een pagina voor webcam problemen, maar ik denk dat dit een serverside issue is > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WebcamWerkendKrijgen
<webcam> ok voor de 2 e keer ik spreek nederlands ;o
<webcam> driver wa
<Jhinta> pak gewoon de eerste beste java web based chat site weet je het gelijk
<webcam> ja maar dit http://mercury.im gaat niet
<webcam> vind download link niet
<webcam> pff windows moet alles zo moeilijk maken
<tantewillem_> driver= programatje dat een onderdeel in pc laat werken
<webcam> ...
<webcam> ah date
<webcam> ik dacht al
<tantewillem_> ik dacht dat er een comando was om te wete welke webcam het is
<tantewillem_> maar ik weet niet wemle
<webcam> zal nog lang duuren tot ik me ubuntu deftich kan werken
<webcam> hmm 3 jaar ?
<webcam> of lijkt het gwn moeilijk
<webcam> zeg het 2 e plz
<webcam> plz
<tantewillem_> nee hoor blendon
<hansw> webcam, kom je uit zuid afrika?
<webcam> wtf ?
<Jhinta> lol
<tantewillem_> lol
<webcam> waar heb je die infromatie
<webcam> vandaan
<Jhinta> big brotger :
<Jhinta> brother
<hansw> nou, ik kan je vragen niet helemaal volgen
<webcam> dat waaren geen vraagen :p
<tantewillem_> hij moet denk ik gewoon driver voor webcam hebben
<webcam> maar ja werkt webcam nu op ubutnu ogf niet?
<tantewillem_> ja
<hansw> een webcam werkt ja
<tantewillem_> ubuntu 10
<webcam> ik bedeol chat programa?
<hansw> ja
<tantewillem_> blendon je haalt dingen uit elkaar
<tantewillem_> jij hebt gewoon webcam driver nodig
<webcam> ja ik weet ik weet
<webcam> eeuh en wrm werkt het op windows?
<Jhinta> voor dit is uit dan
<Jhinta> lsusb
<webcam> echt raar
<Jhinta> je cam zou daar tussen moeten staan
<Oer> omdat je waarschijnlijk vista of win7 hebt, xp gebruikers kunnen niet meer cammen.
<tantewillem_> omdat daar de fabrikant de driver heeft meegeleverd
<webcam> ik heb vista ja
<webcam> ah zo
<Oer> geen live messenger dus, wel tiepen
<webcam> nu snap ik het
<webcam> aha ok
<webcam> ok... dus geen webcam :S
<tantewillem_> blendon
<Oer> WLM2011 windows live messenger 2011 ... dus een marketing gedoe
<webcam> dank u manne ;) voor het hulp
<tantewillem_> je kan wel webcam
<Oer> 1 kan op, wel ?
<tantewillem_> doe gewoon die lsusb
<tantewillem_> en geef de output
<webcam> lsusb?
<Jhinta> terminal
<tantewillem_> in de terminal
<webcam> aha
<Jhinta> lol
<webcam> en waar is dat
<Jhinta> toepasingen
<webcam> dat dingetje
<tantewillem_> toepasingen hulpmidelen
<webcam> en dan gwn
<webcam> lusbs type
<webcam> lsusb
<webcam> ?
<tantewillem_> typ gewoon in da ding lsusb en zet output hier
<webcam> http://mercury.im
<webcam> oops
<Jhinta> webcam , goude regel onthou deze als iemand dan ook zegt van joh voor dit uit ( en dat wil jij dan ook ) praten ze over terminel sort van cammand com
<webcam> w8 hé
<webcam> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root
<webcam> zo dit is dat ding uitput
<Jhinta> nope geen cam
<tantewillem_> raar
<webcam> hoe kunne julie daaruit egelijk iets verstaan?
<webcam> is dat ubuntu taal?
<Jhinta> heel sipel de mijne
<webcam> moet ik ook kunne...
<Jhinta> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller
<Jhinta> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 138a:0001 DigitalPersona, Inc Fingeprint Reader
<Jhinta> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07ca:a309 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc. HP DVB-T TV Tuner [HP dv6-1190en]
<Jhinta> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a102 Suyin Corp. Lenovo Webcam
<Jhinta> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Jhinta> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<tantewillem_> ka
<exalt> Jhinta, dat is in irc voor anderen erg lastig
<Jhinta> sorry , omega dont punnish me :(
<webcam> dus bij u werkt het?
<tantewillem_> duh bij iedereen werkt het normaal
<webcam> ja mijn latop is niet normaal
<tantewillem_> blendon als jij windows opniew instaleert werkt je webcam ook niet meteen he (:
<webcam> daar werkt nooit iets
<tantewillem_> je moet een driver instaleren
<webcam> echt wat moet ik dan doen
<tantewillem_> ik ben weg
<webcam> cya
<tantewillem_> ik help je op school wel verder
<webcam> ah ok
<tantewillem_> en we kome vrijdag wel terug
<webcam> tot morgen
<tantewillem_> webcam
<webcam> cyaaaa
<webcam> ik gaa dan ook weg
<tantewillem_> mischien dat je hun model laptop kunt geven
<webcam> dank u ;)))
<tantewillem_> by dan
<webcam> ja ok
<Oer> en driver installeren is onzin, hij heeft gewerkt. het werkt gewoon niet door msn, als je skype probeert zul je zien dat hij wel 2 kanten op werkt.
<webcam> staellite ...
<webcam> nu de nummer
<Jhinta> heb je geen cam app dan?
<webcam> A350)127
<webcam> liggen streepje daar tussen
<pinolief> goedenavond
<webcam> ok cya manne dank u voor het help ;)
<trijntje> hey pinolief
<pinolief> hoi trijntje
<fujisano> Ik heb weer een nieuwe fout gekregen tijdens de installatie van Ubuntu namelijk: bootloader cannot be installed at the specified location
<fujisan> hoi
<hansw> hoi
<fujisan> nu weer een error met de bootloader ik hoop dat het nu wel goed gaat...
<fujisan> B-)
<fujisan> O:-)
<ruliezz> Hey, ik heb een RAID5 ingesteld  in de bios, en nu probeer ik ubuntu 10.04 lts server te installeren
<fujisan> succes
<ruliezz> maar
<ruliezz> op een gegeven moment zegt ie dat hij ATA RAID mag activeren
<ruliezz> doe ik dat
<ruliezz> komt ie aan met configure iscsi volumes
<ruliezz> en moet ik ip adressen opgeven
<ruliezz> wat moet ik doen?
<hansw> heb je wel een iscsi dan? dat is over het algemeen een andere machine waarvan je volumes gaat laden
<hansw> en mounten
<ruliezz> nee dat heb  ik ook helemaal niet
<hansw> geen tussenstap gemist?
<ruliezz> alleen sata schrijven
<ruliezz> in raid 5
<ruliezz> activate serial ata raid devices?
<ruliezz> zegt ie
<ruliezz> als ik dan yes zeg
<ruliezz> dan komt ie bij die iscsi
<ruliezz> gedoe
<ruliezz> ook bij no
<hansw> je kunt geen skip doen?
<ruliezz> nee alleen go back
<hansw> en als je localhost ipnummer opgeeft?
<hansw> 127.0.0.1
<ruliezz> ja dat had ik ook al geprobeert
<ruliezz> probeer het nogmaals
<ruliezz> als ik dat doe
<ruliezz> zegt ie
<ruliezz> no iscsi targets were discovered on 127.0.0.1:3260
<hansw> raar, het lijkt wel alsof je ergens hebt aangegeven dat er iscsi is
<hansw> ik ken de ubuntu-server installatie niet, gebruik daarvoor alleen debian
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> waarom debian
<ruliezz> en geen ubuntu?
<hansw> omdat we alles met debian doen op server gebied v.w.b. linux
<Oer> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-set-iscsi-initiator/
<Oer> misschien iets van help ?
<ruliezz> ow okee
<ruliezz> ja bij mij op ;het werk ook
<ruliezz> ;)
<ruliezz> maar ik wil thuis proberen om ubuntu server te doen
<hansw> ruliezz, we moesten op moment x een keuze maken, ubuntu was toen zeker nog niet mijn keuze
<fujisan> Sorry, an error occured and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location.
<fujisan> :<
<ruliezz> ah
<Oer> maar moet je geen dmraid draaien om je raid in te stellen en te formatteren ?
<ruliezz> hansw, waar werk je dan?
<hansw> ruliezz, piramide automatisering
<hansw> ruliezz, en jij?
<ruliezz> Web Power
<pinolief> piramide spel?
<hansw> zo kun je het ook noemen
<ruliezz> nou ik ga wel ff verder kloten
<ruliezz> thanks igg
<hansw> ah, jullie zitten ook in die heimat :-)
<pinolief> hehehe welke heimat?
<fujisan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558716/ << welke - -modules moet ik nu gebruiken?
<hansw> duitsland
<fujisan> dit is echt veels te moeilijk ik word er tureluurs van
<fujisan> :(
<Ronnie> hoe kan ik zien of mijn grafische kaart + drivers 3D ondersteunen ?
<pinolief> quaje 4 spelen
<pinolief> Quake 4 spelen
<hansw> Ronnie, in dmesg kijken of hij geladen is en wat laden met opengl ofzo
<Ronnie> hansw:  "dmesg | grep opengl" en "dmesg | grep gl" leveren geen resultaat
<hansw> Ronnie, wat voor kaart?
<hansw> nvidia?
<hansw> ati?
<Ronnie> hansw: intel 4500
<hansw> grep op 4500 in je dmesg
<Ronnie> levert ook niets op
<pinolief> Broadcom?? ohhnee, die zit alleen in een Dreambox
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558736/
<hansw> Ronnie, is dat lspci?
<Ronnie> ja, -vvvv
<hansw> Kernel modules: i915
<hansw> doe eens lsmod |grep i915 ?
<Ronnie> xorg log => http://paste.ubuntu.com/558739/
<Ronnie> lsmod | grep i915  ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558740/
<hansw> ziet er goed uit
<hansw> probeer een zwaar grafisch proggie te starten
<Ronnie> hansw: zoals?
<hansw> heb je mkv video's binnen handbereik?
<Ronnie> nee
<hansw> hmm, wellicht dan toch iets van een opengl demo ofzo
<Oer> glxinfo | grep render
<hansw> amoeba-data
<Ronnie> hansw ik had eerst die open source horror adventure (/me is de naam even kwijt), maar die liep voor geen meter
<Ronnie> Oer: hoe betrouwbaar is dat commando?
<Ronnie> glxinfo is nog niet geinstalleerd
<Oer> als er staat , direct rendering yes, dat is ok
<Ronnie> zit in mesa-utils
<Ronnie> amoeba draait
<Ronnie> Oer: dat komt er idd te staan
<hansw> Ronnie, ik ken de kaart verder niet, weet dus niet wat het zou moeten kunnen
<hansw> bedoelde je doom trouwens?
<Ronnie> nee, niet doom
<Ronnie> penumbra
<Ronnie> bedoelde ik, die zag er grafisch niet eens zo goed uit, maar haalde maar 120fps
<Ronnie> 10fps *
<hansw> die getallen doen mij ook nooit zoveel, als ik een 720p film kan bekijken in een venster en nog kan browsen dan ben ik wel tevreden :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-27
<exalt> hey , hoe kan ik zorgen dat ik redirect? wanneer ik via een irc poort connect naar mijn ip op poort 80 dat hij dan door verbind naar freennode op haar benodigde poorty ?ode
<Jhinta_> kan je gewoon via je modem regelen
<exalt> niet bij forwarding toch ?
<exalt> RIP ofzo ?
<Jhinta_> ook , lees je user guid van je router of op het net
<Gotiniens> exalt, wtf kan jou router RIP?
<exalt> Jhinta_, ik kan daar enkel poort nummers ingevedn
<Gotiniens> heb je een cisco geval ofzo?
<exalt> Gotiniens, ja
<exalt> nee
<exalt> heb een cisco
<exalt> toch :P
<Jhinta_> je zou ook port naar ip+port moeten kunnen doen
<Gotiniens> exalt, maar RIP kan je in deze niet helpen
<exalt> Gotiniens, my cisco dient enkel als extentie van mn netwerk
<exalt> een thompson is de huis router
<Jhinta_> op je thompson zeker , heb er zelf ook een
<Gotiniens> exalt, is een http proxy opzetten niet veel makkelijker voor hetzelfde effect + meer
<Jhinta_> als je dat doet gaat dan niet alles door die proxy wat je waarscheinlijk niet wilt
<Gotiniens> Jhinta_, nee, je kan per programma kiezen of het door die proxy heen moet
<Jhinta_> en de proxy zelf dan
<Gotiniens> wat is daar mee?
<Jhinta_> waar zit dat router? systeem?
<Gotiniens> depends
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat als je een router hebt waar je custom firmware op kan draaien dat je het best op je router kan zetten
<rctgamer3> iemand hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<rctgamer3> is het mogelijk om de bootloader van vista (recovery part. van windows) terug te zetten via ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom zou je dat willen? Je kan toch met GRUB ook Windows opstarten?
<rctgamer3> dit heb ik: ubuntu, recovery part. van windows (heeft vista bootloader) en windows 7
<rctgamer3> nu probeer ik de bootloader van vista (recovery partitie dus) terug te zetten
<MrChrisDruif> Met andere woorden, je wilt een triple boot maken?
<Jhinta_> dat hoeft tog niet je zou hem gewoon kunnen boeten via grub
<rctgamer3> ja, triple boot
<rctgamer3> ik kan recovery/vista niet starten, aangezien die bootloader vervangen is door die van windows 7
<Jhinta_> je zult hand matig je grub moeten aanpassen om die te booten
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je voor Ubuntu ook nog een SWAP aangemaakt?
<JVB> Ik installeer op een Windows machine een joomla! extensie en dat lukt goed
<JVB> maar dat gaat niet om mijn ubuntu machine
<JVB> ik moet deze extensie installeren vanuit het windows pad c:\wamp\www\tmp
<JVB> het pad in ubuntu = /var/www/tmp
<JVB> maar dan wordt en steeds naar een pakketnaam gevraagd
<JVB> wat doe ik fout ?
<therapy> hoi
<therapy> weet iemand of het mogelijk is om de wireless verbinding sneller te laten terugkomen na een resume?
<therapy> heb net 10.10 geïnstalleerd op mijn 13" macbook pro en het ziet er allemaal heel goed uit...
<therapy> maar onder osx is de wireless zo goed als onmiddellijk hersteld na het openen van de laptop
<therapy> onder ubuntu duurt het toch minstens 30 seconden...
<therapy> niet dat het echt een ramp is, maar als het anders kan, wil ik het toch proberen
<therapy> iedereen druk aan het werk blijkbaar...
<therapy> zal vanavond nog eens proberen
<therapy> daaag
<RawChid> JVB: Wat doe je precies?
<JVB> ik probeer op een ubuntu machine een joomla extensie te installeren
<RawChid> Schroom niet om commando's te noemen die je uitvoert
<JVB> die staat in de map /var/www/tmp
<JVB> als ik dan die extensie probeer te installeren
<JVB> dan wordt en steeds naar een pakketnaam gevraagd
<JVB> dat is niet zo in Wondows
<JVB> daar gaat dit wel
<JVB> ik heb de rechten van dit bestand aangepast
<RawChid> WAt bedoel je met installeren?
<RawChid> Welke stappen onderneem je precies? (ik heb geen verstand van Joomla)
<JVB> ik bedoel daarmee : een extensie toevoegen
<RawChid> Is dat iets dat je in Joomla zelf doet?
<JVB> ha
<JVB> ja
<RawChid> Oke, het is dus een Joomla vraag.
<RawChid> Sorry, daar kan ik je niet echt mee helpen.
<RawChid> Misschien moet je de rechten goed zetten?
<RawChid> Dat joomla schrijfrechten nodig heeft op een bepaalde map ofzo
<JVB> ik zoek het verder uit, dank
<Jeeves_> http://ovchipkaartdiscounter.nl/webshop
<Jeeves_> !
<Jeeves_> !
<Jeeves_> !
<JanC> Jeeves_: ?
<studyurnm3> ijkt me wel een betrouwbare site ;)
<studyurnm3> lijkt
<erd> Hoe brand je ubuntu server naar schijf (DVD)
<erd> met /nero 7
<JanC> gewoon de iso branden?
<studyurnm3> en als iso ;)
<JanC> al zou ik CD gebruiken, da's goedkoper  ;)
<erd> kan je gewoon dan schijf naar image branden doen
<studyurnm3> rewritables :)
<JanC> erd: *.iso bestanden zijn images
<erd> ik bedoel image naar schijf branden
<RawChid> Burn to Image?
<erd> ja
<JanC> en normaal heeft Nero daar een optie voor
<JanC> niet "burn TO image" veronderstel ik?
<erd> hij is in het nederlands xD
<JanC> wel iets als "burn image to CD/DVD"
<erd> kan je hem ook in het engels zetten
<erd> misschien is het dan makkelijker
<JanC> geen idee of dat dan beeldbestand of image gebruikt
<JanC> erd: ik heb toch geen Nero om het na te kijken  ;)
<erd> ok
<RawChid> Beeldbestand branden...
<MonkeyDust> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.100:/
<MonkeyDust> hints & tips aub?
<MonkeyDust> ik kan /home wel mounten met nfs
<Jeeves_> MonkeyDust: cat /etc/exportfs
<leoquant> AANSTAANDE ZATERDAG 19.30-20.30 TWEEDE CURSUS PYTHON. Zie wiki in de aankondiging in het bovenstaande topic!
<RawChid> Lekker Python programmeren.
<trijntje_netbook> haha, veel plezier RawChid ;)
<uiterlijk> hallo ik heb een vraag
<uiterlijk> het is geen groot probleem denk ik
<Oer> hallo uiterlijk, leef je uit :-)
<uiterlijk> als ik de animaties wil inschakelen gaat dat niet
<uiterlijk> dank u ;)
<uiterlijk> wat moet ik doen?
<uiterlijk> dat is bij compiz fusion
<Oer> animaties in compiz ?
<uiterlijk> nee er is zo iets van uiterlijk aanpassern
<uiterlijk> alles gaat behalve dat
<Oer> oke, heb je onder hardwaredrivers gekeken of er een driver available is ?
<uiterlijk> animaties
<uiterlijk> nee
<uiterlijk> hoe doe je dat?
<uiterlijk> want ik heb wubi egelijk
<uiterlijk> is dat misschien het probleem?
<Oer> hmm mogenlijk ja
<uiterlijk> dus ik moet de volledige instaleeren?
<uiterlijk> is 10.10 goed?
<Oer> maar je kan altij proberen, systeem - beheer - stuurprogramma's
<uiterlijk> ik ben nieuw in ubuntu
<uiterlijk> ah ja
<uiterlijk> zal is testen
<Oer> als je een driver binnen hebt, kan je bij systeem - voorkeuren - uiterlijk, in de laatste tab compiz effecten aanzetten
<Oer> dan kan je animaties, cube, etc gebruiken in compiz manager
<uiterlijk> 3D-ondersteund, niet-vrij grafisch stuurprogramma voor ATI-kaarten.  Dit stuurprogramma is vereist om de 3D-mogelijkheid van grafische kaarten van ATI te benutten, en ook voor de 2D-versnelling bij nieuwere ATI-kaarten.
<Oer> maar ubuntu op een eigen partitie installeren is natuurlijk de echte beleving.
<Oer> jups
<Oer> animaties, doorzichtigheid word daardoor aangestuurd
<uiterlijk> dus ik moet
<Oer> maar let op, compiz kan soms juist storend zijn voor games, of google earth e.d.
<uiterlijk> ah
<uiterlijk> heb geen google earth of games
<Oer> oke :-)
<uiterlijk> alleen standaart
<Oer> de driver haalt ubuntu op, nu ?
<uiterlijk> eeuh
<uiterlijk> wat?
<uiterlijk> lol snap er niks van van die driver
<Oer> via die stuurprogramma;s ?
<uiterlijk> ah moet ik dat inschakelen?
<Oer> ja
<uiterlijk> ok het laad...
<uiterlijk> nu is het aan het instaleeren
<Oer> klinkt goed
<uiterlijk> ja?
<uiterlijk> amaai ubuntu is veel sneller dan windows vind ik
<Oer> heb je overigens restricted extra's al geïnstalleerd ?
<uiterlijk> eeuh
<uiterlijk> di epaketjes?
<Oer> codecs, tools, lettertype's, flash, java
<uiterlijk> denk van wel
<uiterlijk> ok het is gedownload
<MonkeyDust> uiterlijk: dat is geen kwestie van vinden, dat IS gewoon zo
<uiterlijk> ik zal is terug probeere
<uiterlijk> ah ok
<uiterlijk> waar kan ik dat zien?
<uiterlijk> werkt steeds niet :S
<uiterlijk> als ik op enable druk gaat het van zelf terug weg?
<Oer> open synaptic, en zoek op ' restricted '
<uiterlijk> raar
<uiterlijk> ok
<uiterlijk> de welke moet ik kiezen?
<uiterlijk> alles instaleeren?
<Oer> jouw ubuntu versie, dus ik denk 'ubuntu restricted'
<uiterlijk> de mijne is wubi 10.4
<uiterlijk> met er achter extras?
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MultimediaOndersteuningLucid
<Oer> ow daar zoeken ze via software centrum, kan ook
<uiterlijk> ah ja
<uiterlijk> dat is makelijker misschien
<pinolief> goedenavond
<Oer> :-)
<pinolief> hoi oer
<uiterlijk> hmm het download nog...
<uiterlijk> ai het werkt niet als ik extrad download
<uiterlijk> dan doe ik het via u site
<Oer> zolang je nog met de driver bezig bent, kan je geen andere dingen installeren
<uiterlijk> het is al klaar die driver
<Oer> softwarecentrum + synaptic samen open ?
<uiterlijk> ja heb ik gedaan
<uiterlijk> is dat erg?
<Oer> ja, 1 van de 2 sluiten :-)
<uiterlijk> ah ok
<trijntje> ja, softwarecentrum wacht rustig af tot het andere programma klaar is, geeft geen melding ofzo
<trijntje> softwarecentrum is een watje ;)
<Oer> och, handig voor hele pakketten, synaptic is in detail
<pinolief> hoi trijntje
<uiterlijk> statusdatabasegebied is vergrendeld door een ander proces
<trijntje> hey pinolief
<uiterlijk> raar
<pinolief> ja ik ben weer ff online hier..
<Oer> dan beiden afsluiten, en 1 openen.
<uiterlijk> ja en dan?
<uiterlijk> huh? mijn sluit icoon is weg...
<uiterlijk> en mijn mini en maxi ook
<pinolief> mini en maxi is al verleden tijd hoor :)
<uiterlijk> van mijn webrowser
<uiterlijk> ik bedoel minimalieseeren
<trijntje> webbrowser of alles?
<uiterlijk> nee alleen die drie icoontjes
<pinolief> format c! werkt altijd
<uiterlijk> ik ken die toch van buiten maar soms druk ik op X :S
<trijntje> uiterlijk, alt + f2, dan metacity --replace uitvoeren
<pinolief> X: S 4 all
<uiterlijk> ok ik probeer het
<uiterlijk> raar niks gebeurd misschien browser herstarten
<pinolief> start vuurvos maar ff opnieuw
<uiterlijk> ok
<uiterlijk> oo sorry ik dacht alleen van webrowser maar nu is van alles
<uiterlijk> ik heb mac voor linux is dat misschien daardoor?
<trijntje> ja dacht ik al, je vensterbeheerder is vastgelopen
<trijntje> ff opnieuw inloggen, of dus metacity opnieuw opstarten
<uiterlijk> ok
<trijntje> metacity --replace in een terminal of mbv alt+f2
<uiterlijk> hmm niks gebeurd en ik heb al 3 keer herstart
<uiterlijk> mijn laptop is raar...
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd
<uiterlijk> Windowmanager waarschuwing: Scherm 0 op display ‘:0.0’ heeft al een windowmanager; probeer de optie: --replace te gebruiken om de huidige windowmanager te verva
<hansw> uiterlijk, heb je ook een mac toetsenbord?
<uiterlijk> nee
<uiterlijk> alleen uiterlijk
<trijntje> en gebruik je dan --replace?
<uiterlijk> hoe moet dat?
<uiterlijk> alt 2 en dan invoeren??
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> metacity --replace
<trijntje> invoeren
<uiterlijk> heb ik gedaan niks gebeurd
<trijntje> killall metacity
<trijntje> en dan weer metacity --replace
<uiterlijk> ok ik probeer het
<uiterlijk> raar...
<uiterlijk> Windowmanager waarschuwing: Scherm 0 op display ‘:0.0’ heeft al een windowmanager; probeer de optie: --replace te gebruiken om de huidige windowmanager te verva
<uiterlijk> zegt hije hele tijd
<Oer> oke, dat is dan wubi :(
<uiterlijk> en dan doe ik replace
<uiterlijk> ja ik heb wubi
<Oer> werkt dus niet, 3d
<uiterlijk> aah zo
<Oer> ik had even hoop, maar goed..
<uiterlijk> ok hoe moet ik volledige via wubi instaleere?
<uiterlijk> ik bedeol ubuntu
<Oer> dan is de oplossing, ruimte vrijmaken en los installeren
<uiterlijk> ok dank u oer ;)
<uiterlijk> cya iedereen
<Aegir> Hoe verwijder ik een snelkoppeling in Toepassingen/kantoor?
<Oer> Aegir, systeem - voorkeuren - hoofdmenu
<Oer> daar kan je ze 'uitvinken'
<Oer> en verplaatsen
<Aegir> Oer, weg is de koppeling, bedankt
<Oer> have fun !
<hansw> Aegir, AegirWalter?
<Aegir> Neen, Aegir Willem-Johannes
<hansw> ah, ok
<Aegir> Aegir: Has Quit
<trijntje> hoe kan ik de opdrachtregel zien waarmee een programma is aangeroepen?
<trijntje> ps -fp $(pidof programma)
<hansw> ps -ef laat als je goed kijkt de processen zien waar het aan hangt. de rechter pid kolom laat het basis proces zien
<hansw> hans      2553     1  0 20:41 ?        00:00:04 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<hansw> dit hangt dus blijkbaar aan pid 1
<hansw> die zou ik dus niet killen trouwens :-)
<hansw> hans      2695     1  0 20:55 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox
<hansw> hans      2699  2695  0 20:55 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox-bin
<hansw> hier zie je dat 2695 het parent proces van de tweede regel is
<trijntje> hmm, die geeft wel een stuk meer uitvoer dan voor 1 programma
<trijntje> ik ben er vandoor, welterusten allemaal
<RawChid> ps axu
<Ronnie> hoeveel pageviews per dag kan een server 2x xeon 2.3GHz / 100mbit upload lijn. Kan iemand daar een grove schatting voor doen?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Ligt eraan hoeveel capiciteit elke 'view' nodig heeft
<Ronnie> ofc, maar een gemiddelde dynamic gegenereerde pagina
<RawChid> Ik zou eens je app stresstesten
<Ronnie> ik heb bijvoorbeeld totaal geen idee hoeveel servers + specs de ubuntu-nl site draaien?
<RawChid> Ik denk dat alles op 1 server draait
<Ronnie> Rachid: is het verschil echt zo groot?
<RawChid> Nouhja, er is een groot verschil met een gastboekje in php, of een zoekopdracht of een pagina die 20 queries uitvoert...
<Ronnie> 2-3 db queries per pagina denk ik gemiddeld. programma in geschreven in python/django
<Ronnie> een stress test is niet verkeerd, maar dat komt later wel
<Ronnie> was benieuwd of er enige richtlijn is
<Ronnie> of het 100 requests of 100.000 zouden zijn. heb totaal geen idee
<RawChid> Ik ben geen specialist, maar het lijkt me lastig daar een algemene richtlijn voor te geven.
<RawChid> Je kunt kijken met een stresstest wat de throughput (reqs per sec) op jouw machine geeft
<Ronnie> gokje, hoeveel pageviews zou ubuntu-nl per dag hebben
<RawChid> Dan heb je een beter idee..
<hansw> Ronnie, apache heeft een benchmark tool, heet ab
<hansw> ab kan x users aan en x concurrent users
<hansw> man ab om even te kijken wat het precies doet
<RawChid> Er is ook apachetop
<hansw> RawChid, ab geeft meer inzicht in je breakpoint
<RawChid> Oke
<Ronnie> beide, bedankt. ik zal eens naar beide tools kijkne
<hansw> en kan zelfs ssl aan :-)
<RawChid> Misschien even kijken wat page views zijn van wat grotere sites? Ik denk dat hosters dat soort dingen makkelijker kunnen inschatten
<hansw> -r requests, -c concurrency daar begint de test mee
<Ronnie> hansw: zoiets: ab -n 5 -c 3 -r 5 http://localhost/html/
<hansw> ja
<Ronnie> maar die voert niet uit
<Ronnie> wrong number of arguments
<hansw> haal -r er eens af?
<Ronnie> ab -c 3 http://localhost/html/   werkt ook niet
<hansw> moment
<hansw> ok, je moet naast de dir een paar dingen doen
<hansw> ab -c3 -n4 http://domeinnaam/html/index.php bijvoorbeeld, dus de getallen achter de argumenten en dan de indexpage aanroepen
<Ronnie> oke, zal eens proberen
<hansw> maar op localhost testen met zulke lage waardes heeft geen zin
<Ronnie> die moeten we straks op afstand proberen idd
<hansw> en dan met -c300 -n50 ofzo
<Ronnie> maar ik kan wel de tijd om de pagina te genereren bekijken (zonder de internet verbinding mee te rekenen)
<hansw> afhankelijk van hoeveel concurrent gebruikers je verwacht
<hansw> dat kan door epoch te gebruiken in de date() functie
<Ronnie> hansw, kun je ook verschillende pagina's tegelijk bekijken, ipv alleen de homepage?
<hansw> nee
<Ronnie> zijn er wel tooltjes om dat te doen
<hansw> wellicht
<hansw> maar ga er van uit dan 90 procent op je index binnenkomt, als je weet dat ze elders veel binnenkomen moet je die testen
<hansw> open twee terminals en test ze tegelijk
<Ronnie> hmm, maar geen manier om op 20 verschilende pagina's te testen
<hansw> start 20 terminals vanuit een script, of verzamel het in een variable en  parse de output
<Ronnie> oke
<hansw> Ronnie, think outside the box :-)
<hansw> zorg alleen dat je weet dat je lokale machine het aankan
<Ronnie> en als je de url van de pagina's niet uit je hoofd weet (die worden dynamisch gegenereerd)
<hansw> dan verzamel je de 10 druktste url's
<hansw> stop daar gewoon wat tijd in door dat uit te zoeken
<RawChid> Ronnie, hoe ik ooit stresstest deed. JMeter als proxy instellen en verschillende use-cases afgaan
<RawChid> Een use case is bijv. Gebruikt komt op homepage, klikt naar A, klikt naar B, vult waarde in, klik opt zoek
<hansw> RawChid, dat zijn leuke testen ja
<RawChid> Vervolgens laat je JMeter alle use-cases tegelijk (evt. in meerdere threads) uitvoeren
<hansw> rational rose kan dat ook
<RawChid> Dus 6 use-cases 10 threads per use case, heb je 60 concurrent gebruikers
<RawChid> Ik roep maar wat
<Ronnie> goed idee
<Ronnie> ik probeer nu een cookie mee te sturen met het request: ab -n200 -q5 -Csessionid=80af57fb719e4266695e30d41d0385ab http://localhost:8000/   maar die werkt niet
<Ronnie> ab: illegal option -- 5
<Ronnie> ab: wrong number of arguments
<hansw> gewoon even mee spelen, quotes gebruiken enzo
<hansw> en de orginele url vermelden
<Ronnie> originele url?
<hansw> ja, hoe moet ab weten op welke url het moet kijken?
<Ronnie> http://localhost:8000/ is toch een normale url?
<hansw> niet als de -C ervoor staat
<hansw> en een session id mag niet meer geldig zijn
<hansw> als je een goede php coder bent iig
<Ronnie> maar al zou de sessionid niet goed meer zijn, dat zou het commando toch wel uitgevoerd worden?
<Ronnie> hoe kan ik een nieuwe sessionid meegeven?
<RawChid> Die krijgt je van de server toch..
<Ronnie> ja, maar toch niet via het commando 'ab' ?
<hansw> Ronnie, dat ligt eraan, iemand met een sessie kan veel uitvoeren en iemand zonder wellicht maar 10 procent
<Ronnie> ik wil namelijk een pagina testen die niet voor niet-ingelogde gebruikers te zien is
<RawChid> Ik ken ab niet, in JMeter kun je instellen om eerst in te loggen zeg maar, dan onthoudt ie de sessie en stuurt ie met elke request mee
<RawChid> Zoiets zou misschien ook met ab moeten lijkt me
<hansw> RawChid, het is een stateles protocol (http) ;-)
<RawChid> Ja...
<RawChid> Vandaar al die hackers
<RawChid> :P
<hansw> hackers? /me kijkt om zich heen en ziet geen hackers
<RawChid> Ze zijn zwarte piet, je ziet ze niet, maar hoort ze wel
<hansw> ik hoor alleen de tv, over wikileaks, dat zijn schijnbaar ook al hackers
<hansw> ik hoop dan dat iemand gaat uitleggen dat hackers geen crackers zijn
 * RawChid is er weg van, later
<Ronnie> later RawChid
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-28
<leoquant> goede morgen
<Samuel> Hallo mede-ubuntu-gebruikers. Ik heb weer een interessante vraag voor jullie: Wat is de beste manier om een fragment uit een dvd te knippen ?
<Samuel> dvd in de zin van: iso-bestand afgespeeld in vlc.
<eaglar> hoi hoe kan ik stage verlag bestaand uit meerdere .doc  bestanden mergen tot 1 pdf bestand ?
<Oer> open de 1e doc, en vervolg doc's invoegen via invoegen > bestand , daarna opslaan als: .pdf
<Oer> ownee, laatste stap is 'exporteren als pdf'
<Samuel> en mijn vraag dan ? :)
<Oer> Samuel een dvd bewerken, kan met pitivi of openshot
<eaglar> ok het werkt bedankt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Als iemand het antwoord weet, dan zal hij het heus wel delen :)
<Samuel> Oer dankjewel. en sorry Mr druif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Geeft niet Samuel, ik leg alleen uit hoe het werkt....maar als er totaal geen activiteit is is het niet erg als je het opnieuw vraagt als er meer activiteit is :)
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb gister de partitie van me oude ubuntu installatie verwijdert en grub niet geupdate. Ik krijg nu: unknown file system bij het booten. Als ik het goed heb hoef ik alleen van live cd te booten en grub config opnieuw te draaien of niet ?
<hannie> he, toevallig, heb ik ook net gedaan
<MedUsaXIII> en het werk of niet ?
<hannie> ja, alles werkt weer. Ubuntu-partitie was gecrasht
<hannie> grub-update als volgt:
<hannie> ik zoek het ff op
<MedUsaXIII> haha kan gebeuren, voor mij is het weer tijde terug dat ik me linux box heb gesloopt
<MedUsaXIII> houd je scherp he
<hannie> Ik moet even zorgen dat ik naar Grub2 kijk. Grub is verouderd
<MedUsaXIII> ja ik heb volgens mij wel grub2
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb "gewoon" ubuntu 10.04 geinstallerd, ik neem aan dat die grub2 installerd toch ?
<hannie> Het staat wel goed beschreven op de wiki (documentatie).
<hannie> Heb je die al geraadpleegd?
<hannie> Heb je een dualboot?
<MedUsaXIII> nee het was een bevestigings vraag, of dat hen enige was dat ik hoefde te doen, en ja ik heb dual boot ( w7 )
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<Juraji> oei, windows 7 kan nog wel eens iriteren met grub
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<Juraji> omdat w7 ook een boot manager heeft...
<hannie> kijk even naar de pagina van Oer
<MedUsaXIII> Ow dat valt nog mee, ik heb er nooit problemen mee gehad
<MedUsaXIII> ik draai ze nu een jaar al naast elkaar
<hannie> Volgens mij moet je met de live-cd starten
<hannie> en dan sudo update-grub
<hannie> Maar ik weet niet of dat ook voor Grub2 geldt
<Oer> jups, dan gaat ubuntu heel gewichtig alle partities controleren
<MedUsaXIII> mooi, en dan schrijft die een nieuwe grub config weg of niet ?
<hannie> Ja, je hebt nu geen zelf te bewerken bestand meer
<hannie> Dat vond ik bij de oude Grub wel fijn
<Oer> je kan wel, in grub2 rommelen en een vaste entry maken, windows vooraan etc
<hannie> Nu gebruik ik startupmanager
<hannie> Oer, doe je dat via startupmanager?
<Oer> nee, door een item toe te voegen aan /etc/grub.d/  >> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#Eigenmenukeuzes
<Oer> en de engelse > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<hannie> Dat programma van mij heet trouwens opstartmanager
<hannie> dank voor de links, Oer
<Oer> opstart manager, die is handig om je resolutie toe te passen ipv 600x480 ofzoiets
<Oer> al verschilt dit per machine, mama's laptop boot in 1440x900
<hannie> En splash screen
<hannie> En aantal seconden wachttijd
<Oer> nog 1 minuutje
<Jeeves_> En dan?
<Oer> hey het is weekend :-D
<Gotiniens> gotiniens@gotiniens-desktop:~/Downloads/Kutski Mixtapes$ find . -name "*.mp3" -exec mv {} .
<Gotiniens> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Gotiniens> al gevonden :)
<Gotiniens> het was: find . -name "*.mp3" -exec mv {} . \;
<iemand1> Hi.
<iemand1> Can anybody translate a pair of phrases for me?
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> nee, we spreken nl
<iemand1> My Dutch is poor and coloquial and I need to translate 2 phrases into dutch.
<iemand1> It would be really helpful.
<iemand1> Is het goed?
<Oer> dat is toch makkelijk met google translate ?
<Oer> http://translate.google.com/?hl=nl#en|nl|
<Oer> dit is een ubuntu-support room :-)
<iemand1> Oer, ik begrijp dat, maar I need it to be correct and formal.
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Oer,
<iemand1> Stupid cunt, e-tough dutch faggot.
<zaggynl> lol
<spekje>   zow Oer is geliefd
 * Oer is er verlegen van
<spekje> ahhwhhh
 * spekje knuffelt Oer 
<Oer> :-D
<yellabs-r2> hello daar
<Oer> :-)
<yellabs-r2> waar zou je goedkope bios cmos batterijen kunnen halen?
<Oer> in NL ?
<yellabs-r2> ja
<yellabs-r2> tilburg
<Oer> computerland ?
<yellabs-r2> om precies te zijn.. lol
<yellabs-r2> hmm
<yellabs-r2> ik geloof niet dat we die hebben'
<yellabs-r2> waar haal jij ze meestal
<yellabs-r2> ?
<Oer> is er een onderdelenhuis o.i.d.
<Oer> goede electronica zaak, al zijn ze bijna overal verdwenen :(
<yellabs-r2> hmm, misschien handy man
<yellabs-r2> ah, ja oud electro winkeltje
<Oer> een computerboer moet ze wel hebben, 3-10 euro
<yellabs-r2> die hebben we wel ergens
<Oer> ik vis ze wel eens uit een oud mobo
<yellabs-r2> ja, ik soms ook, maar heb op dit moment niets van dat liggen
<yellabs-r2> dus moet voor nieuw gaan..
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat heb bij de apotheek ook wel kan
<Gotiniens> volgens mij passen die batterijen ook in hoorapparaten namelijk
<Gotiniens> horloge makers zou ook kunnen
<yellabs-r2> hehe apotheek, hee, ik heb last van vergeet achtig heid,
<yellabs-r2> ik kan mijn instellingen niet meer onthouden..
<yellabs-r2> heeft u iets voor mij.. LOL
<yellabs-r2> moet ik het heel inslikken.. :)
<yellabs-r2> nee , hoor grapje, goede tip.. apotheek
<yellabs-r2> http://polarbytes.eu/a-8467810/-/bios-batterij-bulk-2032
<yellabs-r2> maar na de tip van Oer , heb ik dezze gevonden
<yellabs-r2> dus het is weer gelukt !
<yellabs-r2> waar irc al niet goed voor is... :P
<Gotiniens> vergeet niet dat je bij die webshop wss 6 euro verzendkosten betaalt ofzo :P
<yellabs-r2> kan ik mijn andere problemen hier ook kwijt...
<Gotiniens> subtotaal inclusief BTW	€ 1,95	
<Gotiniens>  	 	 	
<Gotiniens> totaal exclusief 19% BTW	€ 1,64	
<Gotiniens>  	 	 	
<Gotiniens> BTW 19%	€ 0,31	
<Gotiniens>  	 	 	
<Gotiniens> subtotaal	€ 1,95	
<Gotiniens>  	 	 	
<yellabs-r2> ja, dat is zo, maar ik weet het winkeltje te vinden hier in tilburg, dus , ah, zal toch even moeten fietsen
<Gotiniens> verzendkosten	€ 6,90	
<Gotiniens>  	 	 	
<Gotiniens> totaal	€ 8,85	
<Gotiniens> ow die winkel is bij jou in de stad dan is het een ander verhaal ja
<yellabs-r2> oef, gelukkig kan ik fietsen
<yellabs-r2> ik begon al angst zweet te krijgen
<yellabs-r2> er schijnt nog een subtiel verschil in te zitten
<yellabs-r2> 230 m apere
<yellabs-r2> en de ander 220 m ampere
<yellabs-r2> das vreemd
<yellabs-r2> beide zijn cr 2032
<yellabs-r2> hmm, dan maar voor de hoogste , dus 230 mAh
<yellabs-r2> zo en hoe is het hier op ubuntu nl ?
<yellabs-r2> nog nieuws onder de zon ?
<yellabs-r2> heb ik iets gemist ?
<yellabs-r2> unity 2 d of zo ? :)
<yellabs-r2> of devicekit vervangen door hal ( terug naar af .. ) lol
<yellabs-r2> weet er toevallig iemand of k3b intussen van de hal afhankelijkheid af is ?
<yellabs-r2> die werkte bij mij op 10.10 niet , jammer vondt het wel een aardig programma
<yellabs-r2> !k3b
<yellabs-r2> gaaap
<yellabs-r2> ok, jongens bedankt weer
<yellabs-r2> ga even lekker wat anders doen , sport !
<yellabs-r2> bye , have an nice evening ! :)
<Oer> o la la http://tweakers.net/nieuws/72303/sourceforge-sluit-servers-na-hack.html
<ubuntuinstal> hallo
<ubuntuinstal> heb een vraag over terminal
<ubuntuinstal> willem ben je er?
<ubuntuinstal> ja ik zie u al
<ubuntuinstal> willeeem
<ubuntuinstal> tantewillem...
<ubuntuinstal> wat moet ik vraagen?
<tantewillem> ah hoe je wubi naar gewone install moe deon
<ubuntuinstal> aah ja
<ubuntuinstal> dus ik heb een vraag
<ubuntuinstal> hoe kan ik vanaf wubi
<ubuntuinstal> naar ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntuinstal> heeft iemand misschien een idee?
<tantewillem> kan iemand hem verder helpen
<tantewillem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<tantewillem> ik heb hem hierbij proberen helpen
<ubuntuinstal> raar...
<ubuntuinstal> misschien is het gwn te druk
<tantewillem> hpe nedpem ke
<tantewillem> hoe bedoel je
<ubuntuinstal> dat ze teveel mensen hebben die iets vraagen
<ubuntuinstal> das heel moeilijk
<ubuntuinstal> ...
<tantewillem> hihi nee niemand vraagt nu iets
<tantewillem> dat zie je toch
<ubuntuinstal> nee
<ubuntuinstal> aleen wat jij en ik zeg
<tantewillem> blendon ik heb het gevonden
<ubuntuinstal> eeeuh oer ben je er?
<tantewillem> open de terminal
<ubuntuinstal> ah ok
<tantewillem> en voer dit uit
<ubuntuinstal> yeah go willem go
<tantewillem> bash wubi-move.sh --help
<tantewillem> gedaan ?
<ubuntuinstal> ja
<tantewillem> sudo bash wubi-move.sh /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6
<Cees> Werkte (toen?) niet goed: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieWubi#InstallatieLucidWubi.WubibuitenWindowsplaatsen
<ubuntuinstal> en dan?
<ubuntuinstal> willem
<ubuntuinstal> echt werkt dit niet goed?
<tantewillem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<tantewillem> eve vergeten
<tantewillem> als je beetje naar onder scrolt kan je een script downloaden
<tantewillem> download het
<ubuntuinstal> ah ok
<ubuntuinstal> amaai even zoeken hé
<ubuntuinstal> ...
<tantewillem> #windows
<ubuntuinstal> maar die eerste ging toch
<ubuntuinstal> niet bij me
<tantewillem> weet ik
<tantewillem> daarom heb ke dat ,pdog
<tantewillem> ik vond de commandos al zo raar
<ubuntuinstal> ah
<ubuntuinstal> hmmm ik kwee nie welk ik moe neemen
<Cees> er was iets met /etc/fstab en gub herstel. Het engelstalige forumpost is van recentere datum.
<tantewillem> weet ik
<tantewillem> ik zit op engelse
<tantewillem> ubuntu heb je het script gedonwnd
<ubuntuinstal> nee
<ubuntuinstal> ik vind het niet
<tantewillem> grrrrr
<tantewillem> np
<tantewillem> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?s=4996fc324b245cc4cd9a803aac15735f&attachmentid=162615&d=1278440721
<ubuntuinstal>  	wubi-move.sh (12.9 KB, 426 views)
<tantewillem> open dit even
<ubuntuinstal> is dat dit
<tantewillem> ja
<ubuntuinstal> gaat nie
<tantewillem> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ubuntuinstal> ik moe eerst
<tantewillem> grumble
<ubuntuinstal> een acount maaken
<ubuntuinstal> i have no permission
<ubuntuinstal> te download it
<tantewillem> weet ik
<tantewillem> #wubi
<ubuntuinstal> wubi-move.sh: The grub2 bootloader will be installed to drive (/dev/sda) wubi-move.sh: If you select no, you have to boot your new install wubi-move.sh: from the wubi menu and install it later manually. wubi-move.sh: Install the grub bootloader to /dev/sda? (Y/N)
<ubuntuinstal> dit misschien
<ubuntuinstal> ?
<tantewillem> dut us get
<tantewillem> y
<ubuntuinstal> wa?
<ubuntuinstal> is dat het commandi
<ubuntuinstal> commando
<ubuntuinstal> awww er is een bug zeggen ze
<tantewillem> denketwel
<ubuntuinstal> zeer moeilijk dit...
<tantewillem> #ubuntu
<ubuntuinstal> grrr kan niemand ons helpen
<ubuntuinstal> lol handig chat is dit
<ubuntuinstal> raaar wrm praat niemand iets
<ubuntuinstal> wtf
<ubuntuinstal> oer kan je ons misschien helpen
<tantewillem> #ubuntu-be
<ubuntuinstal> willem warom type je dit ding?
<ubuntuinstal> haloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ubuntuinstal> !!!!
<ubuntuinstal> gezelig
<ubuntuinstal> :o
<ubuntuinstal> kan iemand me verder helpen of nie
<tantewillem> we proberen later nog is
<ubuntuinstal> anders verspil ik tijd heb er niet veel meer over
<ubuntuinstal> :(
<ubuntuinstal> ok ...
<ubuntuinstal> mar er zijn kij veel in de chat
<ubuntuinstal> maar warom zit niemand te praate
<ubuntuinstal> fuck..
<ubuntuinstal> ok laters dan
<ubuntuinstal> wilem wat denk ?
<ubuntuinstal> je wa moe ik nu doe
<ubuntuinstal> ...
<ubuntuinstal> willem gaat u pc traag of zo?
<tantewillem> euh eve msn
<ubuntuinstal> ok
<pinolief> heee hallooo
<pinolief> ik probeer dat sabnzbd te installeren met de op de site te vinden Repository voor Ubuntu maar bij de laatste commando regel gaat het fout..kent iemand dit probleem?
<pinolief> ik voer deze in: sudo aptitude --with-recommends install sabnzbdplus
<pinolief> maar dan  komt deze foutmelding : sudo: aptitude: command not found
<pinolief> geen idee wat aptitude is oid maar goed
<Oer> aptitude is niet standaard geinstalleerd in 10.10 , gebruik dan apt-get
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-29
 * JeroenzKlompz kijkt of er nog leven is
<hansw> ja hoor, volop :-)
<Klap-in> *ZzzZzzzz*
<JeroenzKlompz> :)
<JeroenzKlompz> me youtube/googlevideo doet het niet meer, en ik heb geen idee waarom. dacht dat het aan en addon lag, allen uit gedaan behalve ubuntu firefox modification en flash-aid (had het probleem al voordat ik de laatstgenoemde addon had)
<hansw> 10.4 of 10?
<JeroenzKlompz> alle andere video (vimeo, zonet nog aljazeera) doet het gewoon
<JeroenzKlompz> 10.04
<hansw> nergens logging met logische meldingen?
<JeroenzKlompz> in system log viewer?
<hansw> mwah, geen idee of het ergens in de system logs komt
<hansw> dat is het lastige met browsers, je kunt logging niet echt aan/uitzetten
<JeroenzKlompz> weet er zelf helemaal niets vanaf
<hansw> aljazeera doet het sowieso niet hier, maar google en dus ook youtube wel
<JeroenzKlompz> enigste wat ik weet is dat het videoscherm "an error occurred, please try again later" laat zien
<hansw> is het niet gewoon te druk?
<JeroenzKlompz> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/ heb ik zitten kijken
<JeroenzKlompz> heb het al dagen dat ie het niet doet
<hansw> daar zit momenteel de halve wereld te kijken omdat het in egypte misgaat
<JeroenzKlompz> o ja, voor twitter heb je shorturls coor youtube en wanneer je die klikt in tweetdeck gaat er een vieoscherm open. dat doet het dus wel
<JeroenzKlompz> *videoscherm
<hansw> dan zal het de drukte wel zijn
<JeroenzKlompz> doet youtube het bij jou?
<JeroenzKlompz> of anderen?
<hansw> een uur terug nog wel
<JeroenzKlompz> <--dom, in chromium doet youtube het ook
<JeroenzKlompz> vergat ik ff
<JeroenzKlompz> stomme vraag misschien, maar als ik firefox via ubuntu software center deinstalleer, dan is het toch ook echt gronding verdwenen? ik ga de .mozilla folder in m'n homefolder ff verplaatsen naar me desktop en dan firefox volledig verwijderen en dan weer installeren. kijken of dat wat oplevert
<hansw> ik denk dat .mozilla verwijderen voldoende is, wel echt afsluiten eerst
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, firefox is nu helemaal default na het opnieuw installen, aangezien ik de .mozilla folder uit me homefolder heb verwijderd. ga ik naar youtube, klik op een video, crash, restart, nog een keer proberen, crash, etc
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, en ook om andere redenen een crash, wanneer ik edit > preferences klik en tools > addons.
<JeroenzKlompz> misschien beter dat ik morgen terug kom ;)
<hansw> JeroenzKlompz, dat klinkt brak, maar wellicht dat ik morgen meer aandacht heb ja :-)
<JeroenzKlompz> is goed, dude 8)
<fujisano> zijn er nog nachtbrakers ik heb eergister 2 problemen met de Ubuntu installatie opgelost grub is geinstalleerd en Ubuntu is geinstalleerd alleen wanneer ik de Linux partitie kies dan gebeurt er niets en start er een ander besturingssysteem
<exalt> Help!, ik log vandaag in heb wat gebrowsed vervolgends wil net een usb apparaat van mijzelf mounten en ik krijg telezen dat ik plots nietmeer in de sudoers file zit
<exalt> :O
<exalt> ook su werkt nietmeer.
<exalt> ik weet voor 100% zeker dat ik het wachtwoord goed heb
<exalt> enige commando wat ik afgelopen dagen heb gebruikt wat in relatie tot mijn probleem van belang kan zijn is : sudo usermod -G vboxusers exalt
<exalt> om usb support in mijn vm te krijgen
<MrChrisDruif> Dus je hebt jezelf alleen aan de vboxusers group toegevoegd?
<exalt> jap
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, ik ben een nederlander O:-)
<exalt> dat was overgens gister toen zat ik er nog in
<exalt> gister waren er ook kernel updates
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, maar bij mij werkt sudo gewoon nog :-/
<exalt> MrChrisDruif: hmm
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik heb me niet aan de vboxusers group toegevoegd...
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, Ubuntu heeft geen root-gebruiker toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan dit proberen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449209
<MrChrisDruif> exalt: ^
<MrChrisDruif> Het ziet er naar uit dat jezelf toevoegen aan de vboxusers group niet een fantastisch plan is...andere mensen hebben er ook problemen mee gehad :)
<RawChid> exalt: ben je nog wel lid van de groep admins?
<RawChid> of euhm 'admin'
<RawChid> typ 'id' in Terminal
<RawChid> Iedereen in de groep admin mag sudo doen
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Ik had hem een link gegeven waar dezelfde dingen werden besproken :)
<RawChid> Ow lol
<JVB> hoe ken je met Ubuntu filmpjes op het internet bekijken dat je onder Windows met Silverligth doet ?
<JVB> als je zo een pagina bezoekt dan word er gevraagd om Silverlight te installeren
<Oer> ik dacht dat je dan moonlight nodig had, en dan de nieuwe beta versie ?
<JVB> draaid dit onder Linux ?
<JVB> t
<Oer> ik heb moonlight 2.3 en silverlight 3
<JVB> onder ubuntu ?
<Oer> ja, firefox
<JVB> maar ik gebruik chrome als browser
<Oer> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<Oer> firefox en chromium
<Skald_9_> dag Jhinta
<ujjain> Privyet.
<ujjain> Als je rm in Ubuntu doet via command-line. Wordt het bestand verwijdert of in prullenbak geplaatst? Verwijderd toch? Hoe krijg je zoń bestand terug, want volgens mij vraagt Ubuntu niet om bevestiging.
<trijntje> je moet het niet weggooien als je het bestand nog nodig hebt ;)
<ujjain> Ja, misschien is dat het gewoon :P Zat even te denken, maar zulke commands moet je dan gewoon niet uitvoeren nee
<trijntje> je kan instellen dat rm altijd vraagt of je het zeker weet
<trijntje> touch test; rm -i test
<ujjain> Ja, ik heb liever dat hij vraagt, tenzij -f
<Oer> sudo apt-get install trash-cli
<Oer> alias rm=trash
<Gotiniens> bestanden die verwijderd zijn met rm moet je gewoon als vernietigd beschouwen, er zijn wel programma's die het zeggen terugtekunnen halen
<Oer> dan heb je list-trash, empty-trash, and restore-trash.
<Oer> :P
<Gotiniens> maar die vertrouw ik nie
<trijntje> ujjain, dan kan je dit in je .bashrc zetten
<Oer> maar daarvooris het nu te laat, mischien dat je met testdisk de files kan terughalen ?
<trijntje> alias rm='rm -i'
<ujjain> ik heb het niet per ongeluk gedaan.
<ujjain> met trash-cli heb je soort recycle bin dus?
<Gotiniens> dezelfde als die je in gnome hebt
<ujjain> alias rm=´rm -i´ is goed voor mij :)
<ujjain> .bash_aliases of .bashrc maakt niet uit?
<trijntje> hmm, ik zet het altijd in .bashrc, maar ik gok dat _aliases netter is
<hansw> owjee, iedereen zit python te leren natuurlijk
<rork> ja, maar hier is 't verder ook rustig :)
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> even een vraag betreft een vreemd verschijnsel
<Rimo> ik heb nu met ubuntu 10.10 al een aantal keren gehad dat ik geen foto's kon uploaden vanuit een map aangezien de foto's niet zichtbaar waren terwijl ze er wel instonden
<Rimo> ik moest er mee verder,dus van ellende heb ik er weer even win7 opgezet
<Rimo> wat ik dus eigenlijk niet wil houden,want ik wil weer naar Ubuntu terug
<Rimo> en gebruiken jullie 10.04.1 of 10.10
<Oer> zo dat was python les.
<Oer> Rimo, geen fotoś uploaden, mischien was het formaat verkeerd, als ze niet verschijnen bij keuze
<Oer> rechts onderaan zou je deze op 'alle files' kunnen zetten ..
<Oer> 10.04.1 krijg je als je update.
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "foto's uploaden" ook...
<Oer> imagebin.org dacht ik aan
<JanC> Oer: we kunnen veel denken, het kon ook iets totaal anders zijn...  ;)
<JanC> pakweg zo'n "photo display frame" of zo  :P
<Oer> ja idd, niet voor een ander denken, krijg je hoofdpijn van :-D
<erkan^> Ik heb een probleemet met de archiefbeheerder:
<erkan^> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<erkan^> tar: Skipping to next header
<erkan^> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<JanC> erkan^: mogelijk een beschadigd bestand?
<JanC> erkan^: je kan ook direct proberen in een terminal anders
<JanC> "tar -xvf bestandsnaam.tar.gz" of iets dergelijks
<hansw> JanC, voor een .gz is het tar -zxvf, v is niet nodig maar dan zie je wat hij doet
<JanC> hansw: die "z" is niet nodig  ;)
<JanC> in recente versies van tar toch niet
<hansw> kan tar dat ook al zelf?
<hansw> cool
<JanC> is anders als je op een oude server zit of zo  ;)
<hansw> ja, dat snap ik
<hansw> had vandaag nog een leuke, ik gebruik altijd find . -name
<JanC> tar doet het niet zelf, denk ik, maar vogelt zelf uit wanneer het gzip en zo moet aanroepen  ;)
<hansw> maar op ubuntu werkt dat blijkbaar niet
<hansw> find . -iname wel
<JanC> hm, dat zou toch echt moeten werken
<hansw> nee, werkte niet, zal hier eens proberen
<hansw> hmm, 10.10 wel
<JanC> dat is echt wel een bug hoor, als het echt niet werkt  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ik moet morgen even mijn vmversie erbij pakken
<hansw> daar wilde hij niet
<erkan^> JanC,
<hansw> -iname pattern
<erkan^> sorry ik was effe weg
<hansw>               Like -name, but the match is case insensitive
<erkan^> bedankt voor het tips. ik ga nu slapen
<erkan^> doei iedereen
<hansw> JanC, was wel met wildcarts, wellicht dat het daar aan lag
<hansw> *.lst gewoon en binnen quotes werkte niet
<hansw> met iname wel
<JanC> hansw: hje weet wat je met bugs moet doen...   ;)
<hansw> eerst reproduceren :-)
<hansw> dan debuggen,
<hansw> dan een fix schrijven
<hansw> en dan submitten :-)
<JanC> hansw: zelfs als je niet kan reproduceren is een bug soms nuttig  ;)
<JanC> bug-rapport
<hansw> nah, daar ben ik mee gestopt, ik doe het alleen als ik kan reproduceren
<JanC> soms heeft een developer wel een idee hoe die te reproduceren
<hansw> in dit geval kan ik het gedrag proberen te reproduceren op ubuntu, debian, hpux, en nog wat exoten, dat doe ik dus eerst
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-30
<JanC> ja, eerst zelf proberen is wel een goed idee
<hansw> zo, Führungszeugnis aanvraag gedaan
<hansw> erg grappig, in Duitsland gaan ze vooral over gevangenis straffen, in Nederland vooral over financiele risiko's
<JanC> hansw: wat is dat?
<hansw> Bewijs onbesproken gedrag
<JanC> oh, "bewijs-van-goede-zeden" alhier  ;)
<hansw> maar dit is enorm grappig, dat fuhrungszeugnis vermeld alleen gevangenisstraffen van meer dan 5 jaar ofzo
<JanC> al heet het tegenwoordig ook anders, denk ik
<hansw> JanC, hmm. goede zeden
<hansw> wel raar dat ze geen bgrg check doen
<JanC> ja, hier ook verbonden met gevangenisstraffen en boeten boven een bepaald niveau, denk ik
<hansw> Da oft die Frage bestehen bleibt, was denn nun in der persönlichen Akte beim BZRG steht (siehe auch Bundeszentralregistergesetz - BZRG), ist es unter Umständen hilfreich, in diese Einsicht zu nehmen.
<hansw> maar ik kan dus in Nederland ik weet niet hoeveel problemen hebben, 1 jaar in Duitsland wonen en zo'n bewijs krijgen
<JanC> hehe
<hansw> stomme regels
<JanC> nu ja, dat komt ook nog wel in de EU, denk ik
<JanC> dat ze dat aan elkaar vragen, bedoel ik
<hansw> dat vertelde men ook bij het Einwohnermeldeamt
<hansw> u woont nog geen drie jaar hier, waarom vragen ze dat niet in Nederland aan?
<hansw> regels antwoorde ik
<hansw> "blude politici"
<JanC> is ook niet zo simpel hé
<JanC> ivm proivacy-wetten en zo
<JanC> privacy
<hansw> nou, zo'n uitzondering mogen ze denk ik wel maken, ligt er meer aan dat ze er niet aan denken wat er gedaan moet worden als iemand nog geen 5 jaar lang elders woont
<hansw> binnen de eu dus
<hansw> Der/Die Antragsteller/in muss dabei seine/ihre Identität durch Vorlage eines amtlichen Lichtbildausweises (Personalausweis oder Reisepass) nachweisen. Die Identitätsprüfung setzt grundsätzlich persönliches Erscheinen voraus.
<JanC> misschien wel aan denken, maar ze moeten ook nog eens met allemaal overeenkomen over het hoe en wanneer  ;)
<hansw> hebben we ook niet hoeven laten zien :-)
<JanC> hansw: je hebt een Führungszeugnis gekregen zonder ID te tonen?
<hansw> ja, het is een dorp hier, ze wisten zelfs waar ik woon :-)
<hansw> maar kloppen doet het niet
<JanC> lijkt me ook privacy-schending dat  ;)
<hansw> nah, ons kent ons is het hier, hoefde alleen mijn geboorte datum op te noemen, niet eens mijn achternaam
<JanC> ik kan zo ergens gaan wonen en zeggen dat ik hansw ben  :P
<hansw> initieel moet je dat bewijzen :-)
<JanC> en dan gelooft de gemeente-ambtenaar me?
<hansw> nee, niet als ze je niet kennen
<JanC> hansw: zoveel mensen gebruiken een andere naam dan hun officiële
<JanC> na een tijd weten ze dat toch niet echt meer,  ;)
<hansw> JanC, in het begin moesten we wel allerlei dingen bewijzen
<hansw> en blijkbaar weet men hier gewoon wie ik ben, Nederlanders gaan vaak terug na een jaar omdat ze niet kunnen wennen, dus na een jaar kent echt bijna iedereen je
<JanC> nu ja, ze kunnen natuurlijk een Führungszeugnis schrijven dat "de persoon X die de laatste 2 jaar in dorp Y woonde zich tot nu toe niet al te erg misdragen heeft gedurende die periode"  ;)
<JanC> of nog beter: "de persoon bekend als X"
<hansw> nee, dat doen ze vanuit Berlijn :-) dat controleren ze dan weer wel, en ze sturen het naar het adres waarvan de gemeente weet waar je zit
<hansw> dus als er al iets is weet de gemeente het niet, maar jij krijgt het bewijs dan niet
<hansw> tenzij je voor een Duitse instantie of de overheid gaat werken, die krijgen de uitslag ook
<JanC> soit, tijd voor een niet-te-lang filmpje en dan bedtijd
<JanC> morgen de hele dag Ubuntu-stand op een computerbeurs  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC: Waar?
<zwartetoorts> Ja, waar?
<JanC> Gent
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....iets uit de buurt :P
<hansw> ik ga morgen aardappelpannekoeken maken
<zwartetoorts> rosti?
<hansw> owjee, weer erg offtopic hier
<hansw> zwartetoorts, nee
<zwartetoorts> hoe dan?
<hansw> in offtopic wil ik dat wel vertellen :-)
<zwartetoorts> hansw: shoot
 * Drummies is away: On-line maar niet actief op dit moment
<MrElien> hallo, ik heb een probleem met GRUB. Ik had een dual boot, en heb ubuntu verwijderd. als ik mijn laptop  nu opstart krijg ik enkel GRUB Rescue> te zien
<MrElien> mijn ubuntu is verwijderd per abuus door mijn ubuntu partitie te formateren
<MrElien> mijn Master Record Boot file op mijn HD is nu niet meer in orde, hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<MrElien> ik was even offline, heeft er al iemand geantwoord op mijn vraagN
<MrElien> µ?
<MrElien> al iemand geantwoord?
<Cees> Je moet je Master Boot Record verversen.
<Cees> die wijst nu naar Ubuntu die je hebt gewist.
<Cees> Wil je Ubuntu er opnieuw opzetten of Windows-only verder MrElien ?
<Cees> Zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubVerwijdering of installeer Ubuntu opnieuw.
<MrElien> het is mijn werkPC, windows dus
<MrElien> ik ben aan het kijken om MBR te vernieuwen
<MrElien> maar ubuntu booten van mijn USB stick is voor het ogenblik niet mogelijk... dus probeer ik het via andere manieren
<MrElien> maar niets lijkt op dit moment te werken
<Cees> Je kan niet booten van CD?
<MrElien> een CDROM met windows op heb ik ook niet thuis liggen
<MrElien> heb geen lege CD's liggen
<MrElien> en ik load Ubuntu altijd via USB stick
<MrElien> dus normaal gaat dat, maar vandaag niet. en heb mijn werkPC nodig nu dusja, ik ben op zoek naar een oplossing. katholiek of niet
<Cees> MrElien, lastig
<MrElien> idd
<MrElien> ik kan wel gparted LIVE op een USB runnen
<MrElien> maar daar ben ik eigenlijk neits mee,
<Cees> maar niet Ubuntu booten via een USB? Dan kan je Ubuntu (lees: grub) opnieuw installeren.
<MrElien> weet ik, maar lukt op dit ogenblik niet
<MrElien> had ook een interesant programma gezien, LILO,  om mijn MBR te herstellen
<MrElien> zou ik dat kunnen runnen vanaf een gpartedLIVE?
<Cees> MrElien, niet normaal maar kan je de gewiste partitie herstellen met een tool als testdisk?
<Cees> lilo is een andere bootloader dan grub, weet niet wat je daarmee opschiet in deze situatie.
<MrElien> zit testdisk standaard op gpartedlive?
<Cees> Volgens deze pagina wel: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<MrElien> idd, ik ga nog eens de live USB opstarten
<trijntje> vanuit ubuntu kan je wel gewoon de windows mbr herstellen
<Cees> trijntje, kan MrElien de windows mbr herstellen vanaf een gpartedlivecd? Ubuntu wil nu niet starten begrijp ik.
<MrElien> testdisk staat opgpartedlive
<Cees> dat lijkt dan een betere oplossing dat testdisk (wat een complexe tool is).
<trijntje_> hmm, daar viel ik even weg
<MrElien> ik kan nu een optie kiezen 'write testdisk MBR code to first sector' in testdisk
<MrElien> klinkt nogal drastisch,  maar ik denk dat ik dit nodig heb
<MrElien> kan iemand dat bevestigen?
<Cees> MrElien, klink idd drastisch en waarom zou je dat doen?
<MrElien> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_MBRCode door deze hint cees
<trijntje> MrElien, wat probeer je precies te doen?
<MrElien> als ik mijn PC opstart zie ik enkel "grub rescue" en ik kan mijn windows partitie niet opstarten
<MrElien> ik zou graag mijn MBR herstellen zodat ik bij het opstarten direct windows start, zonder grub ed
<trijntje> verdorie..
<trijntje> ik val de hele tijd weg
<MrElien> heb je mijn antwoord nog kunnen lezen?
<trijntje> nee
<MrElien> als ik mijn PC opstart zie ik enkel "grub rescue" en ik kan mijn windows partitie niet opstarten
<MrElien> ik zou graag mijn MBR herstellen zodat ik bij het opstarten direct windows start, zonder grub ed
<trijntje> ok, heb je nu een linux omgeving waarin je kan werken?
<MrElien> de randvoorwaarde is dat dit dient te gebeuren zonder ubuntu live cd/usb
<MrElien> jip, op mijn eigen laptop
<MrElien> maar niet op de laptop in kwestie (werklaptop)
<Cees> de gpartedlivecd is toch een linux omgeving?
<MrElien> op mijn werklaptop heb ik op dit moment gpartedlive draaien
<MrElien> ja dus
<MrElien> nu ben ik een testdisk analyse aan het laten lopen van mijn schijf
<trijntje> met het programma 'mssys' kan je een windows mbr schrijven vanuit linux
<trijntje> kan je in die live omgeving nieuwe programma's installeren?
<MrElien> geen idee, heb in alle gaval geen internet,
<MrElien> en ik kan ook niet aan mijn usb apparaat
<Cees> trijntje, mssys is niet (meer) aanwezig in de Ubuntu pakketbronnen?
<MrElien> mijn testdisk analyse begint wel resultaten te geven
<Cees> is mssys aanwezig op de gpartedlivecd? Uit de wiki maak ik op dat testdisk iets vergelijkbaars kan doen, maar daar heb ik *geen* ervaring mee: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Menu_MBRCode
<trijntje> nee, je moet het met de hand installeren Cees
<MrElien> kan die link :)
<MrElien> er is iets raar aan de gank met mijn analyse.
<MrElien> hij geeft aan dat er 4 NTFS partities zijn, maar er zijn er maar 2
<MrElien> hij geeft aan dat er 4 NTFS cylinders zijn, maar er zijn er maar 2
<trijntje> hmm, die link zegt 'zorg er voor dat je precies weet wat je doet voordat je verder gaat', dus ik zou het maar niet doen ;)
<MrElien> partities was een verkeerd woord
<MrElien> ook geeft hij aan dat er 2 linux cylinders op staan, terwijl die geformateerd waren
<trijntje> raar
<MrElien> idd
<trijntje> maar ik ken testdisk verder niet, dus ik weet ook niet wat je er aan zou kunnen doen
<MrElien> hij is al een half uur aan het analyseren, en heeft nog maar 25%
<MrElien> ik ga het er eens op wagen denk ik
<trijntje> ik zou zelf zorgen dat ubuntu live cd/usb weer aan de praat is, dan mssys installeren en daarmee het mbr herstellen
<trijntje> MrElien, pas op dat je niet je partitietabel sloopt, dan ben je nog verder van huis
<MrElien> dat heb ik al de hele voormiddag proberen doen, maar tevergeefs
<MrElien> als het niet lukt wat ik nu allemaal doe
<MrElien> zou het dan nog kunnen goedkomen met een CD van windows? anders download ik zoiets, en ga op zoek naar lege CDtjes
<Cugel> "The thing Ubuntu did so well was make Debian usable." Die Linus toch.
<viezerd> alsof Debian niet 'usable' is
<Cugel> Linus is geen Debianfan, nooit geweest ook.
<Cugel> Overigens, bron: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/our-exclusive-interview-with-linus-torvalds-lca2011/
<trijntje> lastig lezen met al de enorme quotes er tussen
<Alex_> Hoi
<Alex_> Ik heb een nieuwe HDD gekocht
<Alex_> Maar ik wil hem aankoppelen
<Alex_> Hoe?
<Alex_> Iemand?
<Cugel> USB, Alex_?
<MrElien> hallo iedereen, ik ben terug met vooruit gang in de zaak
<Alex_> Nee
<Alex_> SAA
<Alex_> SATA *
<MrElien> ik probeerde mijn MBR te veranderen zodat ik weer windows kon opstarten
<MrElien> nu ben ik erin geslaagd om ubuntu opnieuw te installeren, en bij het opstarten heb ik weer een normale grub waar windows en ubuntu vredig naast elkaar staan
<MrElien> als ik echter op windows klik nu, geeft hij een foutmelding
<Cees> Mooi MrElien :)
<MrElien> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd vanaf een CDROM die ik bij de buren ben gaan schooien
<Alex_> is het mooi dat hij een foutmelding krijgt Cees ?
<Cees> (lees nu pas de 2e regel over de foutmelding :|
<Alex_> ah
<MrElien> ik kan perfect in ubuntu op die laptop
<MrElien> maar mijn windows lijkt beschadigd nu
<Cees> wat is de foutmelding?
<MrElien> voor mijn formatatie van mijn ubuntu partie kon ik vanaf dit grub menu windows opstarten
<MrElien> het is de eerste keer dat ik nu het 'normale' grub menu weerzie, maar kan windows niet starten nu
<MrElien> de grub ziet er nochtands hetzelfde uit, met de zelfde 2 windows lijnen die er al altijd instonden
<MrElien> mijn probleem ligt waarschijnlijk niet meer in de MBR nu?
<MrElien> maar waar dan wel, bij de bootloader van windows? en hoe kan ik dit dan aanpakken?
<Cees> als je grub gebruikt heb je niet met de bootloader van windows te maken afaik.
<trijntje> jawel, chainloader toch?
<Cees> ja, kan ook zijn. Nogmaals wat is de melding?
<Cees> via Ubuntu kan je de bootloader ini file op de windows partitie aanpassen.
<Cees> maar waarom die nu problemen geeft is mij een raadsel.
<MrElien> owricht, de foutcode is 0XC000000E
<MrElien> waardoor ik altijd maar naar windows gedreven wordt
<MrElien> hoe kan ik dit dan fixen vanuit ubuntu?
<Cees> MrElien, je hebt zitten "rommelen" met de partities. Om van een Windows partitie te kunnen starten moet deze toch de "active" flag hebben? Geen idee of dit je probleem is maar je zou dat met sudo fdisk -l kunnen checken.
<Cees> moet een sterretje bij de Windows partitie staan.
<MrElien2> hallo, nu vanop een andere laptop :)
<MrElien2> het kan zijn dat er iets neit jusit is ja, zie mijn paste MrElien2
<MrElien2> partitie 1 eindigd neit op een cilindergrens
<MrElien2> ik kan perfect in mijn windowsbestandssysteem vanaf hier
<MrElien2> op deze laptop, maar ik draai natuurlijk windows niet
<MrElien2> dingen die ik vind over die foutcode gaan ervan uit dat je windowd draaien hebt
<Cees> Die cylindergrens opmerking voorkomt volgens mij niet dat je niet kan opstarten. Die heb ik wel vaker gezien.
<MrElien2> of een andere windowsPC, maar dat heb ik neit voor de moemnt
<Cees> heb je met fdisk -l gechecked of er een sterretje bij "opstart" staat?
<MrElien2> ja, bij de eerste partitie
<Cees> dan is het iets anders...
<mrelien> ik zit vast bij de foutmelding van windows
<mrelien> ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen om windows op te starten
<trijntje> misschien in #windows vragen, als het een windows foutmelding is?
<hosoka> middag, wie kan mij helpen met het installeren van een tar.bz2 bestand ?
<trijntje> wat probeer je te bereiken, als ik vragen mag
<hosoka> krijg het maar niet geinstalleerd en zie het niet in de panelen.
<hosoka> had firefox 3.6 nodig
<trijntje> welk programma probeer je te installeren, hoe kom je aan het bestand, waar staat uitgelegd hoe je het moet installeren
<trijntje> Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je, ik heb hier gewoon 3.6
<hosoka> die had ik
<hosoka> zit nu met de testversie 11.04
<hosoka> daar krijg ik alleen de versie 4 beta
<hosoka> ik heb het bestand al uitgepakt
<hosoka> krijg het als een foldermap te zien
<hosoka> het gedeelte om te installeren in terminal gaat niet bij mij.
<Gotiniens> waarom heb je de testversie geinstalleerd dan?
<trijntje> en waarom wil je per se 3.6?
<Gotiniens> die lijkt me namelijk niet echt geschikt voor jou
<hosoka> testversie was meer om te testen
<hosoka> maar de ff 4 schijnt te zwaar voor deze pc
<hosoka> altans moonlight is nog niet geschikt ervoor
<hosoka> vandaar de keuze naar 3.6
<Gotiniens> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/firefox download hier de deb van firefox en installeer die
<trijntje> ik denk dat je trouwens eerst firefox 4 moet verwijderen, anders ziet dpkg dat je al een nieuwere hebt en zal i niet installeren
<hosoka> ok
<Gotiniens> mogelijk moet je ook eerst de deb package van http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/firefox-branding installen
<hosoka> de volgende fout melding, waarschijnlijk heeft het versie 4 gezien eerder:
<hosoka> Fout: Conflicteert met bestaand pakket 'hunspell-en-ca' via: iceweasel. Maar '/home/hosoka/Downloads/firefox_3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb' levert dit pakket via: 'iceweasel,www-browser'
<Gotiniens> wat een slechte vertaling, snap er niks van =)
<Gotiniens> volgens mij moet je even kijken of iceweasel of www-browsers installed zijn
<hosoka> via erminal is er niets
<hosoka> als ik ze op zoek
<Gotiniens> en hoe zoek je het dan op?
<hosoka> sudo apt-get remove iceweasel*
<hosoka> etc
<hosoka> wat is de gebruikelijke info om tar.bz2 te installeren via terminal ?
<Gotiniens> ./configure
<Gotiniens> make
<Gotiniens> make install
<Gotiniens> maar firefox is volgens mij een stuk moeilijker te compileren
<hosoka> met de 2 voorgaande commando kon het niet lukken
<hosoka> ik laat het voorlopig zo. Ik werk dan gewoon verder met chromium
<Gotiniens> TIP: als je niet weet hoe je een tar.gz "installeert" moet je mischien niet de test versie installeren
<hosoka> het werken met die testversie ubuntu 11.04 werkt prima. Alleen die FF 4 beta die daar in komt wordt niet door alle plugins ondersteunt waaronder die moonlight
<Gotiniens> blijft dat je bij de testversie gewoon wat meer kennis nodig hebt van Linux, omdat er soms gewoon dingen stuk gaan
<hosoka> komt in orde
<hosoka> bedankt
 * cchriss is back (gone 02:50:03)
 * cchriss is away: met mazzel tref je me maar ik ben nu niet actief aanwezig
<MrChrisDruif> Niet actief cchriss?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<Dython> vraag je , geef een vb , /usr als ik die wil cp naar een partition
<Dython> kan ik niewt simpel weg cp -r * /usr /dev doen
<Dython> of is dat vragen om problemen? als ik die partie daarna mount op de zelfde locatie
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, wat wil je nou precies? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Je wilt je /usr (als voorbeeld) kopiëren naar nieuwe locatie, met als naam /dev?
<Dython> heb een O!play maar df geeft aan  dat root geen space heeft
<Dython> en me app instaklleer in /usr
<Dython> nou wil ik dus die /usr op usb hebben
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, je wilt dus permanent een USB voor je /usr gebruiken of alleen tijdens? (zou het zelf afraden)
<trijntje> misschien kan je beter met boabab kijken waar al die ruimte voor gebruikt wordt, mss kan je wat weggooien?
<trijntje> anders moet je idd die bestanden naar je usb kopieren, en dan in fstab instellen dat je die usb op /usr mount bij het opstarten
<Dython> usb is enkel voor test . word later een hdd
<misnix> op een hd werkt dat wel, niet zeker of dat met usb gaat
<MrChrisDruif> Idee is hetzelfde, mountpoint verschilt alleen...
<trijntje> wel toch? die heeft toch ook n UUID
<Dython> sd werkt net zo goed
<misnix> zou denken van wel, maar ik ben nog ouderwets :)
<misnix> uuids die ik heb zijn gezet door de installatie :)
<MrChrisDruif> Zijn we niet allemaal ouderwets op een moment
<MrChrisDruif> Soms ben ik wat filosofisch :P
<misnix> MrChrisDruif, ik heb er geen probleem mee hoor, zo oudewets ben ik al
<misnix> ;p
<misnix> +r
<Dython> yaa werkt eindelijk low power download server
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry Dython? Een Atom-servertje?
<Dython> mips
<MrChrisDruif> MIPS?
<Dython> asus O!play media speler
 * cchriss is away: met mazzel tref je me maar ik ben nu niet actief aanwezig
<MrChrisDruif> Okay, die heb je ingesteld als download servertje...
<MrChrisDruif> cchriss: Dat zei je net ookal ;)
<Dython> heb een asrock 330 voledig , maar die fan maakt herie , en deze wat ik nu heb maakt geen gelijd en veel minder in stroom verbruik
<Dython> maakt geen geluit en minder stroom (typo)
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> s/t/d ;)
<Dython> i know zag hem al staan
<Dython> :P
<Dython> wel een ding wel rete traag , maar ja eenmaal werkend zal die het doen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb laatst een ION330 besteld voor m'n ouders...ga er XBMC op zetten...
<Dython> kan je die xci.sh script aan raden , scheeld je een hele hoop
<MrChrisDruif> xci.sh script?
<misnix> alles in geheugen draaien ipv vanaf disk, nog stiller en zuiniger ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat doet die? ::)
<MrChrisDruif> Aha..
<Dython> speciaal voor die ion chips voor xbmc
<Dython> daar heb je een ssd voor ;)
<misnix> nee, niet alleen maar een script :)
<misnix> nee, daar heb ik geen ssd voor :)
<Dython> installeerd xbmc(svn) , alsa , remote , bluetooth , sabnzbd , torrent , ftp , ssh , en nog een paar dingen , heel simpel
<MrChrisDruif> Bluetooth en sabnzbd heb ik in ieder geval niet nodig :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ze zitten net als ik bij Tele2 en die hebben nieuwsgroepen waar je niets aan hebt :P
<Dython> tja news groepen neem je ook niet van je eigen isp , maar je ouder kijken meer neem ik aan en laten jou het werk doen :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ik woon op mezelf, dus schiet niet echt op als ik daar nieuwsgroepen zou regelen O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik moet nog een uitzending gemist plugin/addon vinden voor xbmc
<Dython> nou ja , heb het reme op gelost bij me pa beld me soms , wel snoepje x , die hij dan weer 2 uur later binnen heeft :D
<MrChrisDruif> En systeem moet stabiel draaien, dus gebruik de gewone release ;)
<MarcV> hoi allemaal
<MarcV> is er iemand die uit z'n hoofd weet welk runlevel ik moet hebben als ik alles wil starten behalve X?
<MarcV> draai Mint 10 maar dat is gebaseerd op ubuntu dus ik neem aan dat dat hetzelfde zal zijn
<MrChrisDruif> lvl3 volgens mij....lvl1 was single user en 3 normale terminal...
<MrChrisDruif> Daar had ik ook me fallback op gezet met Arch :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah, hai MarcV
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<tikkel> hoi MarcV, level 3 volgens mij
<MarcV> jullie klinken me net niet zeker genoeg.. ;) zal t s googlen
<MrChrisDruif> Hai tikkel; als we het allebei denken, zal het wel goed zitten :P
<MarcV> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<tikkel> google Runlevel 3 is commonly used by servers. This loads all services except the X windows system. This means the system will boot to the equivalent of DOS. No GUIs (KDE, Gnome) will start. This level allows multiple users to login to the machine.
<MarcV> 3 is net als 2 full multi user
<MrChrisDruif> Dus hadden we gelijk?
<MarcV> yup :)
<MarcV> tnx
<MarcV> 3 is zonder X
<MarcV> en de vrouw roept dat het etenstijd is.. :) fijne avond en bedankt
<MrChrisDruif> tikkel: Highfive o/
<tikkel> dat was ook de vraag ....zonder x
<MarcV> lol
<MarcV> bbl
<MrChrisDruif> ttyl MarcV
<tikkel> Wel een gekkenhuis hiero, de een post na de ander ...kan het bijna niet meer volgen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Juah...wel erg druk voor hier ineens :D
<Ronnie> Heeft iemand Internet Explorer bij de hand om deze link te testen: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html
<trijntje> je moet wel veel javascript toestaan voordat je iets ziet
<trijntje> Ronnie, werkt wel, maar wel lelijk
<Ronnie> trijntje: welke versie ven IE heb je, en zou je ook er een screenshot van willen maken
<trijntje> IE8 op vista
<trijntje> waar kan je zo'n screenshot dumpen?
<Gotiniens> picpaste
<MrChrisDruif> Al 245 Ubunteros in regio Den Haag?
<trijntje> Ronnie, http://picpaste.com/map-3axygzis.jpg
<trijntje> hmm, veel mensen die op de noordzee wonen..
<Ronnie> trijntje, het ziet er naar uit dat de css niet geladen wordt
<Ronnie> vandaar zo lelijk. geen idee waar dat aan kan liggen
<Ronnie> is er iemand in de buurt die hetzelfde met ie7 en ie6 zou kunnen doen
<trijntje> ik weet het ook niet, IE is raar blijkt maar weer
<trijntje> die steunpunten in de noordzee zie ik ook met FF trouwens
<Ronnie> ja, er zijn heel wat rare woonplaatsen van ubunteros
<trijntje> hoe geef je dat op :P
<MrChrisDruif> En in Chromium zie ik de noordzee-mensen ook :P
<trijntje> dus geen paniek als de boordcomputer van je zelfgebouwde onderzeeër vastloopt
<Ronnie> trijntje: in je forumprofiel kun je coordinaten aangeven
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat de kaart straks van het forum losgekoppeld gaat worden
<Ronnie> als jullie nog verder uitzoomen zie je er zelfs in de verschillende oceanen en op antartica zitten
<trijntje> de steunpunten zijn privacy aware
<Ronnie> jaja, dat was op de 'oude' kaart ook al zo :D
<Ronnie> trijntje: nu zie ik waar het mis gaat bij IE. ik heb bij de IE specifieke css de / niet weggehaald
<Ronnie> trijntje: zou je nog eens in IE8 willen proberen?
<trijntje> Ronnie, nu ziet het er wel normaal uit
<Ronnie> trijntje: super bedankt !
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<tom__> hoi, ik heb een msi gx720 laptop met ubuntu 10.10 erop, nu beschikt mijn laptop over een 4.1 surroundsoundsysteem maar als ik geluid afspeel hoor ik alleen stereo, hoe schakel ik m'n surroundsound systeem in
<Oer> systeem > voorkeuren > geluid > tab uitvoer ?
<Oer> anders terminal openen, en tiep: alsamixer
<tom__> dat heb ik al gebrobeerd, maar nergens zie ik dan 2.0 of 5.1 staan of zo, alleen maar voorbeelden van verschillende geluidskaartconfiguraties, welke moet ik daar dan kiezen
<Oer> alsamixer - Channel mode > 4 ?
<Oer> tom__, in een oude howto, lees ik dat problemen verdwenen zouden zijn, just go into the hardware tab in sound preferences, click the device to configure, then select a surround sound profile from the drop down box.
<Oer> dus er moet en surround profile aanwezig zijn, klopt dat ?
<tom__> bij mij staat er geen channel mode maar staat er gewoon analoog stereo en dan is dit aangevinkt
<tom__> is er niet gewoon 1 code die ik in de teminal kan typen waardoor het in 1 keer word ingesteld
<Oer> als dit niet als voorkeur is ingesteld niet.
<Oer> op het MSI forum vind ik nog een tip, voor 10.04 maar zal onder 10.10 ook wel werken denk ik > 3e post kami^_^  http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=137959.0
<Oer> alsa base editten, en die 2e lap tekst onderaan plakken, opslaan, en herstarten.
<tom__> thank you
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> iemand ervaring met labels printen via Ubuntu?
<Oer> labels printen in ubuntu geen ervaring mee, maar wat voor label bedoel je ? cd, etiket ..?
<Oer> er is een progje, gLabels
<Rimo> het gaat meer om adres etiketten te printen voor mijn webshop
<Oer> dan zou ik glabels eens bekijken, veel formaten al beschikbaar.
<Rimo> glabels was ik inderdaad ook al ergens tegen gekomen,misschien moet ik dat maar eens proberen
<Oer> in de repo 2.2.8-1 en via http://www.getdeb.net/app/gLabels Ubuntu 9.10: 2.2.7-1~getdeb1 grinnik
<Rimo> had van de week trouwens een vreemd geval met ubuntu
<Oer> ja dat las ik gister, maar je viel weg, ik denk dat je de reactie niet gelezen hebt
<Rimo> ja inderdaad
<Oer> moment
<Rimo> dat met die foto's uploaden
<Rimo> van ellende heb ik win7 er even op moeten gooien
<Oer> ja JanC wilde weten, met welk programma/waar ?
<Oer> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/29/%23ubuntu-nl.html en even ctrl + f op Rimo zoeken
<Rimo> het ging om mijn webshop Magento
<Rimo> heb het nu even door gelezen
<Rimo> ga toch maar weer Ubuntu erop gooien ;-)
<Rimo> en weer proberen
<Oer> dus je wilt uploaden naar magento server
<Rimo> maar heb ik het goed dat 10.04.1 stabieler is dan 10.10?
<Oer> en de bestanden die je hebt, worden niet gezien, als je wilt selecteren ?
<Rimo> ja inderdaad,naar mijn Magento webshop
<Rimo> inderdaad helemaal correct
<Oer> dan zijn de bestanden van verkeerde formaat, .bmp/jpg o.i.d. óf ze kunnen te groot zijn ?
<Rimo> en kon rechtsonderin ook niet selecteren op alle files
<Rimo> maar klopt het wat ik zei over 10.10?
<Rimo> want ik kreeg regelmatig ook vreemde icoontjes zoals dat wireless en geluid bovenin
<Oer> ik vind 10.10 stabiel, maar 10.04 is wel LTS
<Rimo> en de éne keer kreeg ik een mooie moderne layout in de bovenste balk en een andere keer weer dat saaie
<Oer> grappig, een thema zal niet zomaar wisselen
<Rimo> nee inderdaad,maar gebeurde wel soms
<Rimo> ik ga het maar weer eens proberen dan
<Rimo> even een usb stickie maken met 10.10
<JanC> als gnome-settings-daemon crasht krijg je het standaard GNOME-thema  ;)
<wendy> hallo
<wendy> zijn hier nederlanders?
<Rimo> zou dat het geweest zijn?
<Rimo> want over het algemeen had ik die saaie layout
<JanC> wendy: Nederlanders en Belgen  ;)
<Gotiniens> wendy, wij zijn allemaal nederlandstalig iniedergeval
<Oer> hallo wendy
<wendy> hier is een man die  gaat praten en dat is heel irritant.... hoe krijg ik dat weg?????
<wendy> whahaha
<Oer> we proberen het :-D
<Rimo> dus zou het tijd gecrasht zijn
<Gotiniens> wendy, wat bedoel je precies?
<wendy> die man praat wat ik ga doen
<wendy> zoń pc stem
<JanC> klinkt alsof je de voorzieningen voor blinden per ongeluk aangezet hebt?
<wendy> ja idd
<wendy> maar hoe kan je dat uit zetten?
<JanC> Systeem --> Voorkeuren --> Assisterende technologieën
<wendy> ik ga even kijken mom
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis is er ook een manier om dat aan te zetten in het inlogscherm
<Gotiniens> JanC, ik zat daar al te kijken, maar zie geen optie om de stem uit te zetten
<JanC> aan/uit
<JanC> ik denk dat als je die helemaal uitzet, die stem ook zou moeten verdwijnen?
<JanC> eventueel even uitloggen en weer inloggen
<wendy> ik ga het even proberen, kijken of het lukt
<wendy> dus ben zo terug
<Rimo> welk thema zit er dan standaard in 10.10?
<JanC> er is volgens mij ook een sneltoets voor
<Rimo> dat modernere gekleurde?
 * French is away: On-line maar niet actief op dit moment
<Rimo> of die eenvoudige?
<JanC> French: zet die "away-aankondigingen uit a.u.b."
<Gotiniens> Rimo, http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-screenshot1_thumb.jpg
 * French is back (gone 00:01:35)
<Rimo> lastig te zien op die image
<French> Zo beter JanC....maar ben al weer weg hoor
<Wendy> hij praat nog steeds :(
<JanC> Wendy: heb je ook gekeken bij het inloggen op de balk onderaan?
<Wendy> ja
<Rimo> ik ga even met 10.10 aan de gang ;-)
<JanC> daar ook uitgezet?
<Wendy> kon niet vinden waar ik dat uit kan zetten
<JanC> Wendy: kijk ook eens bij Standaardtoepassingen
<JanC> tabblad toegankelijkheid
<JanC> staat daar "uitvoeren bij opstarten" aangevinkt?
<Wendy> geen ide waar k dat kan vinden, maar heeft dit ook een naam?
<JanC> Standaardtoepassingen staat ook onder Systeem --> Voorkeuren
<Wendy> even kijken
<Wendy> ergens bij hoofdmenu?
<JanC> gewoon Systeem --> Voorkeuren --> Standaardtoepassingen
<Wendy> daar ben ik nu
<Wendy> standaart toepassingen
<JanC> tabblad Toegankelijkheid
<Wendy> ja ben ik ook
<JanC> bij "Visueel" staat waarschijnlijk Orca geselecteerd
<JanC> en eronder is een checkbox
<Wendy> ja klopt
<JanC> of je het bij het opstarten wil starten of niet
<Wendy> hij staat idd aangevingt
<JanC> als dat aangevinkt staat, vink het dan uit
<Wendy> uit gevinkt nu
<Wendy> nu even opnieuw opstarten? want hij praat nog steeds
<JanC> ja, het draait nog, en je kan het altijd dood maken, maar je wil testen of het nu niet automatisch meer start
<Wendy> ga even opnieuw starten
<Wendy> dus brb
<Oer> :-)
<Wendy> was ik weer
<Oer> en, wat zei die ?
<Wendy> Toppie!!! hij kletst niet meer :)
<Wendy> geen ide dat verstond ik niet
<Wendy> maar weet in ieder geval hoe ik het moet veranderen en dat is het belangrijkste
<hansw> "hij kletst niet meer"?
<Oer> ik nu ook, ik wist niet dat dat zo kon.
<hansw> had je een stalker in je pc? "=_
<Wendy> die computer stem praat niet meer :)
<Oer> thnx :-D
<hansw> :-)
<Wendy> whahha
<Wendy> echt super bedankt :)
<Oer> ja niet echt geweldig, hansw
<Wendy> normaal weet me man wel hoe het werkt, maar hem lukte het ook niet
<Wendy> dus lost het vrouwtje het maar op :)
<JanC> :P
<Oer> dan mag hij afwassen :-D
<hansw> hehe
<Wendy> handig zo'n site.... ben ik ook zelf 8ter gekomen
<Wendy> ja idd whahaha
<Wendy> niet alle vrouwen zijn blond
<Wendy> ik ga er vandoor tnxxx voor het helpen
<Oer> have fun :-)
<French> [JanC] Waarom is de Away aankondiging niet gewenst
<Gotiniens> French, nou omdat als iedereen dat zou doen het hier een gekkenhuis zou worden
<Gotiniens> ten tweede kreeg ik die melding van jou al in een stuk of 4 kanalen
<Gotiniens> dat lijkt het of er wat gezegt is, terwijl er juist niks aan de hand is
<French> staat toch netter als je aangeeft wel online te zijn,maar niet actief of aanwezig op het ogenblik
<Gotiniens> dan kan ook zonder die melding
<French> [Gotiniens]Dat klopt als je de weg bericht aanvinkt geldt dat voor alle kanalen in de Channel Switcher
<Gotiniens> precies nogal vervelend dus
<French> Is dus niet afzonderlijk in te stellen :)
<Gotiniens> en zonder die melding kan ik met mijn client ook zien dat je afwezig bent
<French> Prima ik denk daar anders over,maar goed zal het hier uitzetten
<JanC> French: IRC heeft een "away" status, en je kan daar een bericht bij hangen
<JanC> als mensen willen weten waarom je "weg" bent kunnen ze dat dus zelf opvragen
<JanC> geen reden om het ook nog eens uit te roepen in alle kanalen dus  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Mee eens...
<JanC> je gaat op Jabber of MSN of mail of zo toch ook niet naar elke persoon een berichtje sturen telkens je status verandert (hoop ik ;) )
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<French> Het is me nu wel duidelijk
<Aegir> Oer: in mijn map documenten staat default aspx-bestanden mag die weg gooien?
<Gotiniens> in je documenten map staan alleen persoonlijke documenten, jij kan daarom het beste zelf bepalen of ze weg kunnen
<Aegir> Gotiniens: bedankt
<Aegir> Aegir: Has Quit
<French> Ben misschien eigenwijs,maar dat kan een goede eigenschap zijn
<French> Maar als je de away status gebruikt verschijnt je bericht nog steeds in alle kanalen
<misnix> tot grote ergernis van bijna iedereen in al die kanalen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<misnix> gelukkig heel vaak een reden om gekickt en/of geband te worden
<French> Dat begrijp ik,maar de uitleg om de away status te gebruiken i.p.v als weg markeren gaat dus niet op
<French> Gaan we dreigen [misnix] probeer hier alleen maar een stukje duidelijkheid over te krijgen hoor
<misnix> ik dreig niet, ik ben geen op hier
<Oer> netiquette gaat niet altijd op, idd.
<French> Dat blijkt wordt bijna niet gewaardeerd
<MrChrisDruif> Wel rustig blijven allemaal....we schieten er niets mee op als we boos tegen elkaar gaan praten....je kan het belangrijkste deel uit het gesprek niet zien...nuances en non-verbale communicatie :)
<Oer> ja, maar JanC is niet boos op u :-)
<misnix> Slechts teleurgesteld, denk je, Oer?
<French> Is er dan misschien iemand die dit kan uitleggen,waarom dit niet per kanaal kan worden ingesteld ??
<misnix> ;p
<misnix> wrsl niet omdat niemand er aan denkt om away te gebruiken ;)
<misnix> s/aan/over/
<Oer> ik weet niet of er wel een client bestaat, waar je al die opties kan selecteren per kanaal.
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij niet, /away is je IRC status...dat kan je héél misschien per server instellen, maar meer niet...
<Oer> ik vermoed dat je dan zoveel x een irc hebt lopen, en dat dan de server over z'n nek gaat :P
<Oer> ja per service, en dan nog per client
<JanC> French: die statusberichten zoals van jou zijn afkomstig van een script of zo
<JanC> of misschien heeft je programma het ingebouwd, geen idee
<JanC> dus als je dat enkel in sommige kanalen wil moet je dat script of je IRC-client aanpassen  ;)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: /away komt ook niet in het kanaal
<French> [JanC] nee hoor dat status bericht kan je invoeren bij instellingen->Voorkeuren->Algemeen
<hansw> je gebruikt xchat?
<JanC> dat is niet wat in het kanaal zichtbaar was
<JanC> daarvoor heb je ook nog een extra script of zo nodig
<French> [hansw] ja XChat
<hansw> French, dan kun je het alleen globaal instellen
<JanC> ik heb zonet away aan en uit gezet
<French> [JanC] Het spijt me maar daar is geen extra script voor nodig
<JanC> zonder dat dat een bericht naar het kanaal stuurde  ;)
<JanC> met XChat
<hansw> op zich is het ook logischer dat je je nickname aanpast in foobar-idle ofzo
<French> Tekst ingeven en een vinkje zetten bij weg berichten aankondigen en vervolgens bij server ¨als weg markeren¨ aanvinken
<MrChrisDruif> afk ;)
<hansw> en niet announced
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, idd, kan ook
<JanC> French: als je dat enkel in bepaalde kanalen wil aankondigen kan dat met een script
<JanC> hansw: nee, nickname-aanpassingen zijn ook niet gewenst  ;)
<hansw> JanC, dan moet je ook quit meldingen bannen imho
<JanC> huh?
<hansw> en meldingen dat mensen inloggen
<hansw> het is op zich niets anders
<French> [JanC] dan begreep ik je reactie waarschijnlijk verkeerd,ik geef alleen de huidige mogelijke instellingen weer,zonder script dus
<JanC> hansw: of je die ziet of niet is een client-instelling
<JanC> en er is al /away op IRC, dus er is geen reden om iets anders te misbruiken om net hetzelfde te doen
<French> [JanC] maar met /away dan wel met hoofdletters gebeurt precies hetzelfde,die status word weergegeven op alle kanalen
<erkan^> een vraag: is sudo dpkg -i * alleen voor Deb ?
<JanC> French: dat is omdat xchat (met dat vinkje aan) dus standaard /away vervangt door /away plus /me
<JanC> erkan^: dat is voor .deb pakketten ja
<French> [JanC] Oke dat wist ik dus niet,dat verklaart een heleboel,dank je
<JanC> geen probleem  ;)
<hansw> hier nog diaspora belangstelling? heb nog 10 invites over
<French> [JanC] misschien kan dit worden toegevoegd aan de Wiki   http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC
<doorntje> oot morn, oftewel tot morgen
<erkan^> nacht! :P
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker allemaal...
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-23
<Sjoerdo> hoi
<timo^> hoi Sjoerdo
<Sjoerdo> in de nieuwe ubuntu omgeving ben ik op zoek naar Choose System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Sjoerdo> hoe kom ik daar?
<timo^> tandwieltje rechtsboven --> systeeminstellingen --> gebruikersaccounts
<timo^> maar die is niet meer geschikt voor de tutorial gebruikt...
<timo^> wat moet je doen daar?
<Sjoerdo> svn installeren daarvoor aantal group wijzigingen aanpassen
<Sjoerdo> maar ben nog niet gewent aan de nieuwe interface
<timo^> group wijzigingen gaan dus niet meer met die nieuwe instellingen :/
<Sjoerdo> moet via de konsole dus?
<timo^> ik vrees het ja
<Sjoerdo> aah das minder
<Sjoerdo> thanx man
<misnix3> toch nog iets goeds gevonden aan unity?
<misnix3> terug naar de cli :-)
<OerHeks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/01/enable-the-old-users-groups-management-tool-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<Jeeves_> 11.10 sucks! :)
<Jeeves_> Dat kun je meten aan het aantal blogs met 'zo doe je het zoals het vroeger ging'
<OerHeks> ja, de trek naar gnome2 is triest.
<OerHeks> maar Jeeves_, users & groups verwacht je toch wel ?
<Jeeves_> OerHeks: Ik gebruik gelukkig geen Ubuntu meer op de desktop
<OerHeks> hmmmz
<Jeeves_> Het is volgens mij ook niet meer mogelijk om een default printer in te stellen via de gui
<Jeeves_> Tenminste, laatst heb ik het maar gedaan via de CUPS webinterface
<timo^> http://ubuntuone.com/2f1NlGpbpw5OjWiVWdynaW Jeeves_
<OerHeks> ik zit net te kijken, Nautilus > klik file > rechter muist > "afdrukken" ??????? bestaat niet, en in het panel ... ook niet
<OerHeks> dat is erg ******
<OerHeks> ik dacht via het menu dat je dan kreeg, datje wat kon instellen ...
<OerHeks> geen print mogenlijkheid :-D
 * OerHeks heeft weer zin om naar KDE terug te gaan
<JapyDooge> dan moet het wel heel erg zijn OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> nou, vertel eens, hoe print ik iets af ?
<timo^> wat wil je uitprinten OerHeks?
<timo^> een tekst of een plaatje of... ;)
<OerHeks> maakt niet uit, nautilus houd niet van printertjes
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu: for a paperless office
<timo^> koekoek Jeeves_
<OerHeks> ja, het lijkt wel of die unity panel belangrijker is in Space, dan printen ..
<Jeeves_> timo^: Dat is niet de default Unity/Gnome3 print panel volgens mij
<timo^> jawel
<timo^> of niet...
<Jeeves_> Ik denk het niet
<timo^> system-config-printer 1.3.6
<Jeeves_> De nieuwe systemsettings blijft in een window
<Jeeves_> met 'all settings'
<Jeeves_> en 'back' knoppen
<Jeeves_> lelijk en onbruikbaar
<OerHeks> ja, ik ben lelijk verbaast....
<Jeeves_> Het was je nog niet opgevallen? :)
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb zo weinig geprint, denk ik
<OerHeks> gister nog, direct uit de browser, dat werkte wel.
<Jeeves_> Ubuntu begint gewoon een wanproduct voor de desktop te worden, wat mij betreft
<Jeeves_> Prima voor de server
<Jeeves_> Voor de TV, wat ik vorige week zag, lijkt het ook zinnig
<Jeeves_> Maar voor de desktop zuigt et harige apenballen
 * timo^ <3 unity
<OerHeks> ik installeer Thunar nu ...
<OerHeks> .. ook niet :(
<timo^> pacmanFM?
<Jeeves_> Linux Mint met Cinnamon doet het aardig bij mij
<OerHeks> unity doet het ook aardig hier.
<Jeeves_> Tuurlijk, als je niets zinnigs hoeft te doen op een desktop :)
<nexy> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi nexy
<nexy> ik heb een vraagje
<nexy> wat zijn de standaard progamma's die op ubuntu staan?
<nexy> een paar ervan
<Jeeves_> firefox
<Jeeves_> thunderbird
<Jeeves_> gnome-terminal
<Jeeves_> libreoffic
<Jeeves_> +e
<nexy> ekiga softfoon
<nexy> isd at er ook een?
<Jeeves_> Nee, niet default
<OerHeks> die kan je installeren via softwarecentrum
<Jeeves_> Maar na 'apt-get install ekiga' of iets dergelijks wel
<nexy> oke
<OerHeks> wel beschikbaar, maar nog niet door uw draadje gegaan
<nexy> bedankt!
<OerHeks> succes nexy
<nexy> dankje!
<JapyDooge> Ekiga is nice ja :)
<timo^> wat is Ekiga precies?
<Jeeves_> sipphone
<JapyDooge> jup
<JapyDooge> sip client
<timo^> ahzo
<JapyDooge> gebruikte ik altijd met m'n XS4ALL SIP account
<Sjoerdo> wie kan mij helpen? ik heb een schone installatie gedaan, hierna een user aangemaakt en deze toegevoegd aan de nieuwe groep
<Sjoerdo> wanneer ik nu sudo su gebruik zecht te machine dat ik niet in het sudoers file sta
<Sjoerdo> ik probeer vervolgens via ssh als root in te loggen , werkt niet
<Sjoerdo> ik probeer normaal in te loggen via gnome zegmaar lukt ook niet
<Sjoerdo> hoe kan ik nou weer inloggen als root in men ubuntu?
<OerHeks> je wilt die nieuwe user ook sudo-rechten geven ?
<Sjoerdo> mijzelf wel jha, de user welke ik in het installatie proces zegmaar heb toegevoegd
<Sjoerdo> diezelfde user heb ik daarna weer aan een andere group gehangen
<Sjoerdo> waarna het sudoers file denk ik niet meer klopt?
<Sjoerdo> wanneer je ssh installeerd kun je standaard tog gewoon met root inloggen?
<OerHeks> ja, met het account waarmee je ubuntu hebt opgezet. die heeft de rootrechten.
<OerHeks> als je ene andere wil toevoegen, > http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer
<Sjoerdo> maar hiervoo heb je weer root toegang nodig deze heb ik op het moment dus niet
<Sjoerdo> ik kan nu niet sudoers aanpassen
<OerHeks> eh, ook niet met inloggen 1e account ?
<timo^> dan heb je het flink weten te vernakken...
<Sjoerdo> als mezelf kan ik wel inloggen
<Sjoerdo> maar niks meer als root
<Sjoerdo> wachtwoord klopt wel gewoon
<Sjoerdo> opnieuw installieren dan maar?>
<timo^> of vanaf een live cd klooien
<Sjoerdo> mezelf kompleet buiten gesloten, nog nooit meegemakt
<JapyDooge> jep, bestandje editen vanaf een live cd
<Sjoerdo> kan dat?
<JapyDooge> wel veilig Sjoerdo
<JapyDooge> zolang je geen full drive encryption hebt wel ja
<Sjoerdo> nog geen encryptie
<JapyDooge> dan moet dat lukken denk ik
<Sjoerdo> maar hoezo kun je vanaf de live cd wel sudoers aanpassen?
<JapyDooge> omdat je dan gewoon rechten hebt om bij die file te komen
<Sjoerdo> ok thanx
<TheDarkstar> goedemiddag
<TheDarkstar> kan iemand mij aangeven hoe ik een starter toevoeg in de dash bij 11.10?
<OerHeks> je bedoelt de linker zijbalk ? of in dash menu ?
<TheDarkstar> linker zijbalk
<OerHeks> in dash menu > http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-add-applications-manually-to.html
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> open de applicatie, eenmaal geopend, op de icoon > in starter vastzetten
<OerHeks> of slepen uit dash naar je balk
<TheDarkstar> hoe makelijk kan het zijn -_-'
<OerHeks> = Unity
<OerHeks> voor Unity vind ik my-unity handig, word standaard in 12.04lts > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<Jeeves_> Hoe onwerkbaar kan het zijn bedoel je
<Jeeves_> Ik wil een starter hebben voor Revelation, waar ik dan ook een bestandsnaam meegeef
<Jeeves_> Maar dat kan niet met Unity
<OerHeks> ik las, gister, een manier op een starter op den desktop te generen
<OerHeks> cd Desktop
<OerHeks> ln -s /path/to/file
<OerHeks> maar, in die 1e link, how to add applications manually, staat ook een stukje over Main Menu, daar kan je ook toevoegen.
<OerHeks> op het forum staan nog meer tipjes > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/tips-trucs/unity-handige-info-tips-'n-tricks/
<OerHeks> leef je uit, ik pak koffie
<the^user> daar is weer
<the^user> jaapiejo
<OerHeks> :-)
<timo^> dag the^user
<the^user> goeden middag dames en heren
<the^user> mag ik jullie wat vragen, ik heb die klas gejoint maar der gebeurd daar nooit iets
<the^user> is thev teacher ziek ?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of er nu wel een klas is ?
<StefandeVries> Er is nu geen workshop gaande.
<OerHeks> programma van mwanzo is nog leeg http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<StefandeVries> Er is zelfs nog geen gepland.
<StefandeVries> Zie.
<the^user> oww
<the^user> wat voor shops geven ze danb ?
<commandoline> the^user: gerelateerd aan bijdragen aan Ubuntu. Er zijn al workshops IRC, Code of Conduct onderteken, wiki en Python geweest bijv.
<commandoline> html komt eraan, trouwens, ook al staat hij officieel nog niet op het schema ;)
<the^user> ik heb gister gelezen dat in diepgevroren groente meet vitamientjes zitten dan in die potjes van hak.  ik ben echt shockt.
<the^user> CODE OF CONDUCT ?
<the^user> html ?
<commandoline> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/gedragscode
<the^user> dat is toch  windows
<commandoline> html is de taal waar iedere website in is geschreven.
<the^user> oww
<the^user> \we gaan leren websites maken cool
<the^user> waar kan ik mij inschrijven
<commandoline> nou, nog even wachten tot 'ie op de planning staat ;)
<the^user> StefandeVries,  vindt je mijn woord cool niet erg 16 +
 * commandoline moet nl. eerst even het programma van die workshop samenstellen :P
<the^user> commandoline, geef jij ook prive les ?
<StefandeVries> the^user, ik vind het fantastisch.
<the^user> StefandeVries,  ik ben gewoon geweldig
<commandoline> nee, daar begin ik niet aan. Maar voor vragen over dit soort onderwerpen kun je altijd terecht in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo . (Wat ook deze workshops organiseert)
<the^user> ook niet als er iemand 25 euro per uur aan jou betaal ?
<the^user> oke nu weer even serieus
<the^user> OerHeks,  ik heb nog steeds het probleem daty ik via het netwerk niet kan koppelen met de map die gedeeld staat in mijn macbook
<the^user> OerHeks,  zou je denken dat het aan appeltje lag
<commandoline> the^user: nou, dat zou ik overwegen :P
<OerHeks> werkgroepnaam ?
<the^user> commandoline,  heb jij een beetje verstand van netwerken
<commandoline> 'netwerken' is nogal breed
<the^user> werkgroep naam is het zelfde
<commandoline> nee, van dat deel weet ik maar weinig :(
<commandoline> maar misschien iemand anders hier wel.
<the^user> ik vindt het raar het heeft het gewoon gedaan maar sinds een week niet meer
<the^user> hij geeft een foutmelding, ( kan map niet koppelen.
<OerHeks> welke howto heb je gevolgd ?
<the^user> ik heb geen howto gebruik oer
<OerHeks> ik vind deze > http://langit.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/share-folder-in-ubuntu-11-04-for-mac-osx-lion/  en http://missingreadme.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/how-to-set-up-afp-filesharing-on-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> ehm, het heeft wel gewerkt, of niet ?
<the^user> ja het heeft gewoon goed gewerkt
<the^user> jij heb nog gekeken of er geen updates waren
<the^user> en diec waren er niet
<OerHeks> idd, geen updates die die storing zouden veroorzaken, vziw
<the^user> ik ga mijn mams maar eens ophalen :)
<Bril> Oerheks
<Bril> Die update he
<Bril> is dat probleem voor mij als simpele gebruiker nou ook een gevaar?
<Bril> Want ik heb helemaal geen ssl poorten open in mijn router
<CasW> Bril: Op welk probleem doel je? Die bug waardoor root-acces verkregen kon worden? Die is namelijk alweer gepatcht en zit vandaag bij de updates.
<Bril> Ja
<Bril> maar stel je doet die patch niet
<Bril> Hoe reeel is je gevaar dan
<Bril> Ik zit toch achter een router thuis
<CasW> Nauwelijks, maar waarom zou je hem niet doen?
<commandoline> voor zover ik het begrijp moet je een programma kunnen uitvoeren op de pc die je wilt besmetten
<Bril> Nee nee, puur ter kennis
<Bril> Ja precies
<Bril> maar ik haal alles uit softwarecenter
<Bril> is dat gecontroleerd?
<commandoline> vrij streng zelfs
<Bril> Ah
<Bril> Meeste, niet alles
<commandoline> jawel, alles wat standaard in het softwarecentrum zit wordt gecontroleerd
<Bril> Nee ik bedoel mijn bron van software
<commandoline> volgens mij is dit alleen gevaarlijk als iemand fysiek toegang heeft tot je computer, of hetzelfde kan d.m.v. bepaalde technieken (ssh etc.)
<Bril> Ik probeerde flash als bestand te downloaden en installeren, lukte niet. Toen die restriced pack gevonden en zo was ik toch weer makkelijk geholpen.
<Bril> Ja, zo begreep ik het ook
<Bril> Dan heb ik het goed begrepen
<commandoline> nou, dingen die niet in het softwarecentrum zitten kunnen in theorie natuurlijk die aanval bevatten waarna de software zonder toestemming rootrechten krijgt.
<CasW> Maar de kans dat jij zelf "verkeerde" software expliciet rootrechten geeft (door je wachtwoord dus in te vullen) is nog groter, dus tsja.
<commandoline> idd, die aanval heeft meer kans van slagen.
<commandoline> de aanval ontwikkelen en verspreiden kost meer tijd dan dat het de distro's kost om het te fixen.
<Bril> En zoveel software download ik toch niet.
<CasW> Maar, nog steeds: waarom zou je níet updaten?
<Bril> Op windows bezocht ik eens een malafide site en kreeg een root kit virus, had gewoon goede bescherming maar kon formateren, puur op bezoek van een site.
<Bril> Komt dat voor op linux?
<Bril> ik lees overal dat het erg lastig is.
<CasW> Dat is het dan ook ;)
<Bril> Maar moet ik wel iets van een virusscannert draaien?
<CasW> Ikzelf doe het eerlijk gezegd niet
<commandoline> nou, dat soort dingen vallen nooit uit te sluiten. Maar het is geloof ik nog nooit voorgekomen bij een desktopversie van linux.
<Bril> Ah ok, weer wat wijzer.
 * commandoline draait ook geen virusscanner
<Bril> Het gaat goed met mijn ubuntu project!
<Bril> nog 0 keer windows
<Bril> Zit wel ff met een probleem mbt software maar dat is zo specifiek, daar zal ik zelf voor gaan googlen of op windows doen.
<Bril> Had een stop motion programma gedownload, heb leuk idee voor kort filmpje, pingu achtige shit
<Bril> Maar exporteert niet goed. Maar anders doe ik dat lekker in windows
<CasW> Met Tux?
<Bril> Nee, stopmotion heet het
<CasW> Nee, Tux is de mascotte van Linux, en dat is ook een pinguin
<Bril> oh nee
<Bril> Met mijn tekeningen
<Bril> lang verhaal..
<CasW> Maar goed; leuk :)
<Bril> Ja dit wordt een topper
<misnix> .
<lordzett_> ..
<misnix> boek ;-)
<Guest3315> hallo iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-24
<heerzett> vraag hoe kan ik maken in xubuntu dat wanneer ik dubbel klik op de bovenste balk dat ie dan maximaliseert?
<TheDarkstar> goedemiddag
<CasW> 'middag
<TheDarkstar> kan iemand mij aangeven hoe of waar ik de knop sluiten van vensters (het X je) kan aanpassen que kleur?
<TheDarkstar> qwa*
<CasW> Dat zit ingebouwd in het thema en is best lastig te veranderen.
<TheDarkstar> ah
<TheDarkstar> en menuś van programma's. Kan ik die weer terug krijgen boven de programma's ipv in de top balk?
<TheDarkstar> versie 11.10 btw
<CasW> Dat kan, ik moet even zoeken hoe
<TheDarkstar> als je dat wilt doen voor mij graag :)
<CasW> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-global-menu-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<TheDarkstar> ff reloggen om te zien of het werkt
<TheDarkstar> gelukt thx
<CasW> Geen dank
<CasW> That's what we're here for ;)
<TheDarkstar> haha
<TheDarkstar> moet wel zeggen dat tussen 11.04 en 11.10 veel bugs er uit zijn
<CasW> Zeker, dat gevoel heb ik ook.
<CasW> En 12.04 wordt weer ouderwets goed. Is de bedoeling.
<TheDarkstar> vooruitgang moet goed zijn
<CasW> Tsja, maak maar 's zoiets groots als Unity in slechts anderhalf jaar en dan helemaal goed...
<TheDarkstar> eerder wilde ik altijd wel ubuntu/linux draaien maar werd ik steeds terug geforceerd naar windows
<TheDarkstar> maar nu lijkt alles wat ik nodig heb te werken
<CasW> Mooi :)
<TheDarkstar> ook de nekele zaken via
<TheDarkstar> wine
<TheDarkstar> dus, ben benieuwd hoelang ik het nu draaiende houd
<CasW> Nouja, wij zitten hier dus altijd ;)
<TheDarkstar> i know :)
<TheDarkstar> wat is trouwens de sneloets om alle vensters te verklijnen?
<TheDarkstar> nvm
<TheDarkstar> heb hem al
<NielsNL> hello hiero
<NielsNL> ik heb een probleem met mijn ubuntu 10.10 server/desktop
<CasW> Vertel
<NielsNL> Mijn PS2 muis werkt niet meer
<NielsNL> de muis blijft netjes in het midden staan van het scherm maar beweegt geheel niet'
<CasW> Heeft 'ie het wel gedaan?
<Snicksie> even opnieuw connecten, werkt dat NielsNL ?
<Snicksie> dus even uittrekken en er terug in doen
<CasW> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2013202_700b.jpg
<NielsNL> Nop, ik heb ook de server opnieuw gestart maar geen succes
<NielsNL> CasW: jep in vorige releases it werkte prima
<CasW> Je hebt uiteraard nieuwe batterijen geprobeerd?
<NielsNL> He? het is gewoon een muis aan een touwtje :P geen draadloze
<timo^> NielsNL: heb je hem aangesloten terwijl het systeem draaide?
<CasW> Oké :P
<NielsNL> Zou kunnen timo^
<StefandeVries> PS2 is niet hot-pluggable.
<StefandeVries> Je zult moeten herstarten, vrees ik.
<timo^> idd
<NielsNL> cold start?
<NielsNL> dus de server echt uit?
<timo^> jap, een kouwe
<timo^> alles uit, dan weer aan ;)
<NielsNL> Neee ... dan moet ik nog naar de kelder ook :P
<NielsNL> Maar goed nog een tweede vraag, is de oude package manager ook nog in deze release
<NielsNL> ?
 * NielsNL is terug zonder succes
<NielsNL> btw de muis werkt wel via remote control ;)
<NielsNL> trouwens ook tijdens het installatie process
<StefandeVries> NielsNL, bedoel je met die pakketmanager Synaptic?
<timo^> die kun je gewoon installeren via sudo apt-get install synaptic.
<StefandeVries> Precies.
<NielsNL> kk die ga ik dan zo maar eens installeren
<NielsNL> Iemand nog een suggestie voor het muis probleem?
<timo^> ja, koop een nieuwe USB muis... ;)
<misnix> schoonmaken of stop het balletje er weer in :-)
<NielsNL> Dat werkt niet met mijn KVM switch
<Jeeves_> Trouwens. Dit heb ik hier nog niet gespamd: https://www.tuxis.nl/monitoring/twitterbot
<NielsNL> Ik heb al meerdere (oude) muizen
<misnix> ook niet met een usb/ps2 adapter?
<NielsNL> that is something i can try indeed
<StefandeVries> Prachtig, die letterlijke vertalingen.
<NielsNL> lol ik chat veel te vaak in het engels
<timo^> welke StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> timo^, ?
<timo^> StefandeVries: wie wat hoe is letterlijk vertaald ;)
<StefandeVries> "that is something i can try indeed"
<OerHeks> "it shall me be a sausage, say i allways but."
<StefandeVries> :D
<timo^> lol OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik wil printen vanuit Nautilus, hoe doe ik dat ?
<timo^> nen meisje bij mij uit de klas tijdens Engels: Leraar: And why do you think it's an adverb? Meisje: Because it says what about <werkwoord> ^_^
<misnix> OerHeks, misschien zo:  http://www.frenssen.be/content/printing-file-right-click-context-menu-nautilus
<StefandeVries> Verb.
<timo^> jaja StefandeVries :P
<OerHeks> misnix, thnx, ik las dat ook al eerder, dus zit niks anders o
<OerHeks> *op ..
<misnix> OerHeks, werkt het wel? niet dat het mis of zo
<OerHeks> printen werkt vanuit alles, behalve nautilus
<misnix> la ma
<OerHeks> grumble, de juiste naam van me printer > Samsung ML-1660 of Samsung ML-1660 Series
<timo^> hoe staat ie aangegeven in LibreOffice?
<misnix> bij mij is het Samsung-ML-2010
<OerHeks> done
<OerHeks> ML-1660-Series
<OerHeks> dat streepje deed het hem
<OerHeks> keurig, ook weer opgelost
<timo^desktop>   
<JapyDooge>  
<timo^> ja, dat was een ongelukje Japie
<misnix> ♫
<misnix> zo vals floot ik toch niet?
<timo^> lol
<timo^desktop> mag MwanzoBot hier wel zijn?
<misnix> ♫
<timo^desktop> hmm
<misnix> werkt niet
<timo^desktop> MwanzoBot is wat minder gevoelig :/
<commandoline> timo^desktop: MwanzoBot mag hier zijn, voor factoids
<commandoline> !ubuntu
<MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is een op Linux gebasseerd besturings systeem, gratis te verkrijgen met zowel gemeenschappelijke als professionele ondersteuning. Ubuntu wordt ontwikkelt door een grote gemeenschap en we moedigen jou aan om ook te helpen;def  - Zie ook http://www.ubuntu-nl.org
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<timo^desktop> !gnome
<timo^desktop> !ubuntu-nl
<timo^desktop> !linux
<timo^desktop> !timo^
<timo^desktop> !wiki
<timo^desktop> nah
<timo^desktop> commandoline: wat kent ie allemaal?
<OerHeks> botje werkt niet in PM helaas :(
<timo^desktop> ;help
<timo^desktop> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is timo^desktop. Het kengetal is 3148791924022
<timo^desktop> lol
<timo^desktop> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log3148791924022.txt
<commandoline> dat hoort niet te kunnen, hier :(
<timo^desktop> dat dacht ik dus ook ;)
<commandoline> timo^desktop: lijst met factoids: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<commandoline> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt;def
<commandoline> ja, die werken allemaal :)
<OerHeks> jammer van die ;def erachter ?
<commandoline> dat kwam omdat het commando eerst ;def was om factoids op te roepen.
<timo^desktop> !apt
<MwanzoBot> APT is geavanceerde pakket beheer gereedschap, welke samen met dpkg de basis vormt voor Ubuntu pakket beheer. Korte apt-get handleiding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - zie ook ;def synaptic (Gnome), ;def usc, ;def Adept (KDE), ;def KPackageKit (KDE)
<timo^desktop> ;def usc
<timo^desktop> !usc
<OerHeks> !schreeuwen
<MwanzoBot> NIET SCHREEUWEN;def  We kunnen prima kleine letters lezen.
<commandoline> de bot is uit te proberen in ##PyTest trouwens, dat is beter dan hier het kanaal verstoren ;)
<OerHeks> kee
<mandje> hoi.  kan het voorkomen dat je niet van dvd kan booten bij een ouders toetsbord soms?
<mandje> *ouder
<OerHeks> dat mag niks met tb te maken hebben.
<mandje> oh sorry. bedoel moederbord
<OerHeks> staat het wel in de bios aangegeven ?
<mandje> bios van 2000.
<mandje> wordt geen dvd als boot device genoemd.
<JanC> hoe sluit je dat ouder toetsenbord aan?
<OerHeks> als daar staat boot from cd, dan kan het ook wel eens gelden voor dvd
<mandje> alleen cdrom en ide's.  moederbord ipv t-bord JanC
<JanC> ah, sorry, zag de correctie niet blijkbaar ☺
<mandje> ja dacht ik ook maar hij boot niet van dvd. andere speler aangesloten: zelfde.  error code 5
<JanC> mandje: en uiteraard kan het dat oudere BIOS'en niet van DVD konden booten
<OerHeks> soms kan je tijdens boot, de bootdevice veranderen met F8 oid
<OerHeks> ow hij reageert wel ..
<OerHeks> dan is het jammer :(
<mandje> bij booten zoekt bios boot info op cdrom en dan geeft ie het op met die error code.
<OerHeks> misschien bios-update ?
<mandje> ik freubel nog wel wat met F8 en de ide's.  ja dan nog ff bios update voor de zekerheid.
<mandje> tnx
<JanC> mandje: in 2000 waren DVD-spelers ook nog behoorlijk "nieuw"
<JanC> meeste computers kwamen met een CD-speler toen
<JanC> en als je genoeg bijbetaalde een DVD-writer  ;)
<JanC> een CD-writer
<mandje> ja precies.  daarom ging bij mij ook een lichtje branden.  mmmm oud.
<mandje> MSI bord met AMD 1800XP er op. uit andere tijd.  ;)
<JanC> de PC die ik kocht in 2000 had een CD-speler, ik heb daar later dat jaar een Plextor CD-writer bij gekocht
<mandje> Plextor was wel heel erg kwaliteit.
<JanC> al zal die wel een BIOS van 1999 of zo gehad hebben...
<OerHeks> 1000 gulden voor een 4speed :-D
<JanC> was 16-speed
<mandje> hij kan ook van 'BBS-1' t/m 4 booten.  BBS?
<timo^> mandje: je kunt gewoon cd aanklikken :)
<timo^> ;startmeeting
<timo^> yeah
<misnix> "plextor was kwaliteit" mwa, daar heb ik andere ideeen over
<misnix> weliswaar anecdotisch maar mijn plextor deed het slechts 1 maand langer dan de garantie
<JanC> misnix: hoe oud was die Plextor?
<JanC> ik bedoel, uit welke periode / welk model
<JanC> en Plextor was ook vooral bekend voor de kwaliteit van het leesmechanisme, de firmware, de drivers, etc.
<misnix2> 1999 of 2000, chip verbrand
<misnix2> ja, ik had niet voor niks een plextor gekocht, nou ja, dat dacht ik
<JanC> misnix2: mja, waarschijnlijk had je er nog één met directe aandrijving zelfs (zonder rubberen bandjes, etc.), dus extra precies/stabiel mechanisme
<misnix2> hij was ook goed tot ie opeens poef deed
<misnix2> of beter gezegd niks meer deed
<JanC> misnix2: ik ken overigens ook wel mensen die garantie kregen als de termijn nog niet zo heel lang verstreken was
<misnix2> tja
<JanC> nu wel te laat om dat te proberen  ;)
<misnix2> de leverancier was al failliet en zo duur waren ze niet mer
<misnix2> meer
<JanC> bij de fabriek bedoel ik
<misnix2> ja, dat snap ik
<JanC> tegenwoordig verkoopt Plextor trouwens gewoon rebranded rommel
<misnix2> ik dacht al dat ze niet meer bestonden maar blijkbaar wel
<wendy> kan er iemand mij helpen? heb problemen met shatroulette
<CasW> Wat zijn de problemen?
<wendy> ik heb de flash player plugin geinstaleerd maar kan mijn instellingen niet opslaan of acsepteren
<wendy> alles loopt vast en heb geen flouw idee wat ik nu moet doen met ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je die chatoulette toegang moet geven
<OerHeks> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager03.html
<OerHeks> daar in dat menu ( je kan op de tabs klikken) de url toevoegen als trusted o.i.d.
<OerHeks> voor windows is dit hetzelfde, daar zal die chatroulette vast wel info over hebben
<wendy> kan nog steeds niet op toestaan klikken...
<wendy> iemand vertelde me iets over mijn webcam drivers
<wendy> her rare is dat ik met cheese wel fotos en video kan opnemen maar in chatroulette detecteerd em niets
<OerHeks> in dat zelfde menu, kan je je webcam toestemming geven
<wendy> daar ligt juist het probleem ik kan nergens op klikken
<OerHeks> 3e tab, lokatie bewerken, lokatie toevoegen, url invoeren, etc ?
<OerHeks> je hebt daar geen sudo rechten voor nodig.
<wendy> heb er chatroulette aan toegevoegd en toegestaan maar het probleem blijft
<OerHeks> misschien eens browser herstarten ?
<wendy> ok ff proberen ik kom mss terug
<Maud22> hall iedereen
<Maud22> mijn esenbrd de raar...
<MarcV> lol
<MarcV> wa eg e?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij weten we wat het probleem is :D
<Maud22> haha
<Maud22> ja..prbleempje dus
<MarcV> je moet wel duidelijk typen willen we je kunnen helpen hoor
<Maud22> de t en de 0 den he nie meer
<MarcV> laptop of pc?
<Maud22> zal prberen..
<Maud22> lapt0p
<MarcV> das altijd vervelend..  proberen schoon te maken, op de kop houden..
<Maud22> ke..maar na installeren van ubuntu heb ik bijv mijn n wel weer terug en die was 00k weg
<OerHeks> prut en troep, suiker is een zeer bekende boosdoenert.
<MarcV> heb wel eens een laptop laten repareren met dat probleem
<StefandeVries> Maud22, zit er op je toetsenbord een Fn-lock toets?
<Maud22> ja
<Maud22> 0 de iegrek is 00k weg zie ik nu
<MarcV> ff zoeken op microfix. dat is een laptop specialist..  weet niet of er ook anderen zijn
<MarcV> het is niet je numlock die aan staat? ;-)
<StefandeVries> Of de Fn-lock?
<Maud22> nein
<Maud22> fn lck? waar ze ik die aan f uit?
<Maud22> de ene keer d0et hij het wel en de andere keer weer niet..
<StefandeVries> Ow.
<StefandeVries> Dan is het waarschijnlijk niet een Fn-lock, maar gewoon een half-kapot toetsenbord.
<OerHeks> ja, vermoed ik ook.
<Maud22> ?! valt de n iees weer weg!!
<Maud22> vid wel raar da ik ineens ies kwijben!
<OerHeks> het is niet altijd eenvoudig om een tb van een laptop los te halen om schoon te maken, als je er al goed bij kan.
<Maud22> kuz00i...:P
<StefandeVries> Hoe oud is de laptop ongeveer?
<Maud22> 2008
<MarcV> proberen schoon te maken, extern toetsenbord? of anders kijken wat het kost om te laten repareren of vervangen?
<StefandeVries> Garantie afgelopen, denk ik dan.
<Maud22> ja lama..das ech nie handig...dan maar nieuw :)
<OerHeks> laten weken in een badje met tri .. maar dat heeft niet iedereen in huis.
<Maud22> en h0e vind ik s0fware die ik gedwnld heb 0p ubunu weer erug??
<OerHeks> geinstalleerd in je menu, of als pakket in ~/Downloads meestal.
<Maud22> fnx!
<Maud22> :P haha wazig...
<MarcV> een herstart heb je al  gedaan? Om uit te sluiten dat het een softwareprobleem is bedoel ik
<Maud22> en hunderbird kan mijn dbx mails nie vinde..
<Maud22> ja en dan d0en smmige le||ers he| weer...
<MarcV> omdat ie andere karakters ipv wegvallende letters..  of doe je dat allemaal zelf handmatig?
<Maud22> ja heb le||ers gek0pieerd..
<Maud22> en ben eve crea:P
<MarcV> ok :)
<Maud22> ech| prbleem hier..ben in cmple|e s|resssi|uaïe hier!!
<MarcV> 8|ijf7 33n ku7pr0bl33m ;-)
<MarcV> lol
<Maud22> eige bedrijf en gee mails, gee bekhuding...niks!
<Maud22> na crash..
<Maud22> kan wel janken...
<MarcV> hoezo crash? laptop doet het toch nog?
<Maud22> vid je?
<Maud22> :P
<MarcV> gewoon een extern toetsenbord eraan hangen en rustig je data veilig stellen
<Maud22> ja h0e? hij geef geen rech|en ivm |r0jan fz
<MarcV> en op zoek naar een leuke nwe laptop natuurlijk
<MarcV> trojan? Dat had ik gemist
<Maud22> ja en een dikke ve\\e 00k...
<Maud22> ech| b0u|!!!
<MarcV> op ubuntu?
<Maud22> nee windws
<Maud22> ui|eraard...
<Maud22> f*ck micr0s0f...
<MarcV> tsja..  dan zit je in het verkeerde kanaal..  ;-)
<MarcV> moet je maar linux gebruiken..
<MarcV> zou 'm uitzetten, hd eruit halen en aan andere pc hangen om data veilig te stellen dan
<Maud22> kk..
<Maud22> 0ke..
<misnix> booten van linux live cd helpt misschien?
<MarcV> kan ook natuurlijk
<Maud22> geen id...m0e weer gaan s|uderen merk ik...
<Maud22> AAAH
<MarcV> dan is het ook maar de vraag of je tobo kapot is of dat die trojan dat doet
<Maud22> h0e k0m ik daarachër?
<MarcV> opstarten met live cd van linux
<Maud22> :'(
<Maud22> waar verkrijgbaar?
<misnix> ik ou eerst je data copieren
<misnix> zou
<MarcV> agree
<MarcV> eerst je data veilig stellen
<Maud22> gaa| nie...gee rech/en
<MarcV> met live-cd of hd eruit
<MarcV> in linux wel
<Maud22> 0k e h0e kan ik die krijgen?
<misnix> live cd  is makkelijker te vinden dan een andere computer waar een laptop hd in kan
<misnix> of een adapter van 2.56 naar 3.5
<MarcV> zou deze laptop gelijk uitzetten en met een andere pc downloaden etc
<MarcV> hoe langer je je pc aan laat staan, hoe meer je data verneukt kan raken
<MarcV> zou zelfs kiezen voor een harde shutdown; stekker eruit
<Maud22> b00h000 ik kan er ech nie/ meer /egen...zveel egeslage al en nu di/ weer :'(
<MarcV> zet uit dan!
<Maud22> bedank gujs...
<MarcV> suk6
<Maud22> dnkje...
<Maud22> :@
<misnix> ruikt ietwat naar troll :o)
<MarcV> zou kunnen idd
<MarcV> aan de andere kant; ik heb stommere windows gebruikers meegemaakt.. ;-)
<misnix> [Enter]
<MarcV> lol
<OerHeks> goeie les, niet eten en drinken bij je laptop.
<Hendrik_> dag allemaal
<Hendrik_> ik heb een klein vraagje dat jullie waarschijnlijk direct kunnen oplossen maar ik vind het niet direct
<Hendrik_> als je een memorystick plaatst in ubuntu 10.04 dan wordt deze automatisch gemount, maar ik zou dit niet zo willen en deze dus handmatig willen mounten
<Hendrik_> kan ik die automount ergens afzetten ?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag
<OerHeks> als je engels kent, hier een howto met plaatjes >> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-turn-off-automount-feature-of.html
<Hendrik_> vroeger kon je dat vragen op de nieuwsgroepen maar tegenwoordig komt daar geen kat meer
<OerHeks> je hoeft niet meer met Dconf-editor te prutsen
<berkes> Een vreemde situatie: ik krijg mijn afstandsbediening niet /uit/. Als in: hij werkt, redelijk, maar bedient de Gnome desktop (ipv de applicaties die ik wil). Ook als ik de lirc deamon kill blijft hij werken.
<berkes> Enig idee welke deamon of server daarvoor zorgt?
<berkes> Kan het bijvoorbeeld zijn dat X het als input device herkent en buiten lirc om uitleest?
<Hendrik_> het is voor ubuntu 10.04
<Hendrik_> OerHeks: de link is alleen voor ubuntu 11.10 , maar ik gebruik de 10.04, heb ondertussen al zitten zoeken op gconf-editor, daar ook automount afgezet maar hij doet het toch nog
<OerHeks> in dconf-editor org.gnome.desktop.media-handling/automount
<OerHeks> berkes, ik denk lircd, maar heb weinig ervaring met remotes
<berkes> OerHeks, dat dacht ik ook. Ik heb die gekilled, maar de remote blijft werken 0_o
<OerHeks> dat kan, dat de service herstart
<OerHeks> pulseaudio kan je ook killen, maar start daarna vrolijk verder
<OerHeks> sudo service <naam> stop/start/restart
<berkes> OerHeks, hij staat ook niet meer tussen `ps faux | grep ir"
<Hendrik_> <OerHeks> in dconf-editor org.gnome.desktop.media-handling/automount  dconf editor bestaat dat ook ?
<OerHeks> nee de manual geeft sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<Hendrik_> OerHeks: het zal toch gconf-editor zijn ? maar daar vind ik dat niet
<Hendrik_> wel /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automoun
<berkes> nope. Lirc draait echt niet. En toch werkt de remote. :/
<OerHeks> misschien moet je uitloggen en weer in, om die functie te activeren, Hendrik_
<Hendrik_> ok ik zal het eens proberen brb
<OerHeks> als je Lirc ook in xbmc werkt, dan zit het daarin, denk ik
<berkes> xmbc draait ook niet. En ja, daarin werkt het ook, sortof. Maar niet alle toetsen.
<berkes> gnome-lirc-properties, het tooltje om de remote te configureren helpt ook niet echt, die zegt (correct) dat de lirc deamon niet draait.
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start ?
<berkes> Vind het eigenlijk best grappit. Het hele internet staat vol met mensen die hun lirc niet aan de praat krijgen. En ik kan niet vinden hoe ik em uit kan zetten :)
<berkes> OerHeks, dat werkt gewoon (net als sudo service lirc start) maar dat is het probleem niet.
<berkes> Probleem is juist dat iets anders dan lirc de afstandsbediening lijkt te gebruiken. Iets waarmee ik gnome kan bedienen. Maar dat de afstandsbediening wel afvangt voor lirc en programma's die dat zouden willen gebruiken.
<OerHeks> tja, wat heb je lopen prutsen om dat voor elkaar te krijgen ?
<berkes> OerHeks, nou. Eigenlijk niets. Gewoon ingeplugd en "het werkte".
<berkes> Toen ging ik lirc enzo installeren, om het in xbmc, boxee enzo specifiek te configureren, maar die configs pakt 'ie niet, waarschijnlijk omdat lirc de afstandsbediening helemaal niet afvangt, maar iets anders dat al eerder doet.
<OerHeks> ha zo
<OerHeks> je zoekt dus de deamon die OOTB werkt.
<berkes> Ja. Ik zoek het magische onderdeel dat mijn afstandsbediening laat werken. Want ik wil niet dat het dat doet :)
<berkes> Ik heb het idee dat het misschien wel x.org zelf is. Die het als input device ziet ofzo (gelijk aan een muis, toetsenbord, wacom, touchscreen ezovoort).
<berkes> Heb het ook maar even op ask.ubuntu.com gezet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/98255/lirc-not-running-yet-the-remote-can-control-the-desktop-trough-what
<berkes> ... want ik geef het op voor vanavond.
<OerHeks> sinds er geen HAL meer is, en je geen xorg.conf meer hoeft aan te maken, denk ik dat dit ook in de kernel zit ja
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-25
<heerzett> vraag
<heerzett> ik krijg het nogsteeds niet voor elkaar dingen te instaleren
<heerzett> krijg de melding van: Traceback (most recent call last):
<heerzett>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<heerzett>     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)
<heerzett>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper
<heerzett>     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \
<heerzett>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download
<heerzett>     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records)
<heerzett> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Snicksie> hm, eens kijken voor je heerzett ;)
<Snicksie> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Snicksie> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1649534.html << dat is jouw probleem volgens mij ;)
<Snicksie> ofwel zou een partial update moeten werken
<heerzett> k hmm waarom vond ik dat niet. damn kijk altijd eerst op de forums
<Snicksie> geen idee, ik heb gewoon op je error gezocht ;)
<Snicksie> dus "I wasn't able to locate a file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package."
<heerzett> :P
<Snicksie> je kan je update manager nog openen? ;)
<heerzett> jha die sprong net open. eens dat eerst doen.
<Snicksie> ;)
<heerzett> soms is het zo makelijk :P
<Snicksie> heerzett, hier zie ik een 'bug' van je probleem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/707004
<Snicksie> soms vraagt het een beetje geluk om te vinden wat je zoekt, geen probleem ;)
<heerzett> k top
<heerzett> dankje
<heerzett> ik kan niet zonder rhythmbox muziek luistern.
<heerzett> al die andere zooi bevalt me niet
<Snicksie> rhythmbox is inderdaad stabieler en beter dan banshee bij mij ;)
<heerzett> bij mij ook
<heerzett> ik ben nu zins een paar dagen van ubuntu naar xubuntu gegaan en daar in zit gmusicbrowser maar die klapte er direct uit
<JapyDooge> de goede oude XMMS vond ik persoonlijk ook fijn
<JapyDooge> die WinAMP clone
<JapyDooge> de nieuwe heeft allemaal wazige audio services en shit en is na jaren nog steeds zwaar instabiel by default
<JapyDooge> de oude was gewoon een simpel progje
<JapyDooge> die WinAMP classic skins ondersteunde
<JapyDooge> http://www.xmms.org/
<JapyDooge> die dus
<heerzett> k
<heerzett> hmm
<JapyDooge> http://www.xmms.org/skins.php \o/
<heerzett> update deed de pc goed alles werkt weer thx
<heerzett> never liked winamp. one big list of music
<heerzett> merk wel dat xubuntu nog niet zo lekker werkt met alles als ubuntu
<heerzett> dubbel klik op de bovenste balk om te maximaliseren en voor uit spoel knoppen op mijn kboard
<heerzett> wekrne niet
<heerzett> ff rebooten
<heerzett> ieamnd een idee hoe ik het in orde kan maken dat een film iets beter de frame opbouw doet?
<Jeeves_> Wandel naar de Videotheek, huur een dvd/bluray, stopt em in je speler, PROFIT! :)
<heerzett> :P
<TheDarkstar> hallo
<TheDarkstar> ik heb een vraagje over thunderbird
<TheDarkstar> is er een mogelijkheid dat deze op email controleerd zonder dat het programma draait? (of desnoods op de achtergrond draait)
<MarcV> daar heb je wel andere progjes voor
<MarcV> ff zoeken op e-mail check
<TheDarkstar> een ander vraagje dan nog
<TheDarkstar> als ik een film bekijk (via totum) dan blijft het menu in de rechtzijde aanwezig
<TheDarkstar> kan ik die laten verbergen (op full screen uiteraard)?
<Snicksie> dubbelklikken zodat het op volledig scherm gaat?
<TheDarkstar> ^
<Snicksie> kdacht toch dat dat zou moeten werken
<Snicksie> en anders pak je vlc, dat werkt ook goed ;)
<TheDarkstar> bij andere zaken doet die dat ook
<TheDarkstar> zal eens kijken
<TheDarkstar> nee hetzelfde
<OerHeks> met F11 zullen ze verdwijnen ?
<TheDarkstar> nope
<TheDarkstar> achja
<OerHeks> anders even prutsen met my-unity >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/ daar zit auto-hide in
<OerHeks> tooltje word standaard in 12.04
<TheDarkstar> daar ga ik eens naar kijken
<TheDarkstar> iig bedankt
<OerHeks> succes
<CasW> Ik heb een film in mappen, video_ts en audio_ts, op een windows-share (samba); hoe start ik die?
<timo^> Vlc openen, Bestand --> Schijf openen --> als locatie die map Video_TS in de share :)
<CasW> Could not open...
<timo^> weet je zeker dat je mappenstructuur van die dvd goed is (als je hem op die windows opent in vlc, gaat het dan wel goed?)
<CasW> Het staat op de mediaspeler, maar daar kan ik nu niet op omdat m'n moeder aan het tv-kijken is.
<misnix2> is het niet case sensitive?
<CasW> Het is ook VIDEO_TS en AUDIO_TS, daar niets bijzonders
<CasW> Het begint erop te lijken, dat de file mislukt is :(
<CasW> Nee, toch niet.
<OerHeks> ruk ze via het netwerk naar je pc, lijkt me sneller.
<CasW> Hmmhmm.
<CasW> Nou, sneller: "Time remaining: 00:23:41" :'(
<timo^> nah
<misnix2> wat nâh?
 * timo^ had niet gezien dat het laatste bericht van een halfuur geleden was -_-
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-26
<cpnangil^> hello
<cpnangil^> i got some old dutch coins
<K-4U> Een goeiemorgen, Weet iemand hier een manier om netwerk interfaces te bridgen met een grafische interface? Geen zin om dat nu via mn /etc/network/interfaces te gaan doen
<Jeeves_> Ehm
<Jeeves_> Dat zijn twee regels typen
<Jeeves_> brctl addbr br0
<Jeeves_> brctl addif br0 eth0
<Jeeves_> brctl addif br0 eth1
<Jeeves_> Ok, drie regels!
<K-4U> :')
<K-4U> eigk is het wlan0 :P
<K-4U> maar, thnx :P
<K-4U> de vorige keer dat ik bridgde moest ik vanalles instellen in mn netwerk interfaces
<Jeeves_> Bridgen naar wifi werkt niet altijd best, volgens mij
<K-4U> hm, okay
<K-4U> ah well, mn beagleboard herkent de netwerk interface niet
<Idroy> hmmm alsa doet raar, hij pakt me ati kaart als sound card i.p.v. me xonar DG. Hij ziet de xonar wel, alleen me ati kaart staat als default lijkt het
<Idroy> en telkens als ik in alsamixer de juiste selecteer dan lijkt het of die hem niet opslaat -_-
<Idroy> alsamixer -c 1 heb ik ook al gedaan, alleen lijkt die alsamixer dat ook niet op te slaan
<Idroy> ik draai Lubuntu btw
 * CasW denkt meteen moeilijk en aan een niet-schrijfbare config file (door te weinig rechten)
<Idroy> hmmm, zou misschien kunnen
<Idroy> welk config file moet alsamixer aanpassen dan?
<CasW> http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc ?
<Idroy> hmmm, heb net wel /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf aangepast, onderaan de file dit neergezet: options snd_oxygen index=0 options snd_hda_intel index=1
<Idroy> hmmm, ff rebooten denk ik
<Idroy> volgens mij is die oxygen iig van me xonar
<CasW> Lijkt mij ook.
<Idroy> ok, brb
<Idroy> zo, gereboot
<Idroy> hij doet het nu wel
<Idroy> naja, hopelijk was dat dan ook de oplossing
<StefandeVries> :)
<CasW> :D
<Bril^moe> Heren en damen.
<Bril^moe> Ik heb af en toe dat ubuntu niet afsluit
<Bril^moe> dan blijft hij hangen in het ubuntu scherm,
<Bril^moe> Het logo met de stipjes.
<Bril^moe> Heb hem een nacht aan gelaten, dus geen geduld probleem.
<Bril^moe> Iemand goed advies om oorzaak te achterhalen?
<Bril^moe> Weinig volk hier vndaag
<Bril^moe> Morgen nog maar eens proberen :) heb hele lijst met vragen
<misnix2> goed plan :)
<OerHeks> Bril^moe, misschien heeft u hier wat aan > http://askubuntu.com/questions/58625/where-is-the-shutdown-log
<MarcV> Volgens mij is Bril moe
<MarcV> en ik ook trouwens
<OerHeks> Sorry
 * OerHeks -1
<Innocuous> D'r is wel iets met afsluiten en de laatste ubuntu,
<Innocuous> mijn desktop heeft af en toe problemen en mijn fileserver sluit helemaal niet af
<Innocuous> (wat gelukkig ook niet echt hoeft)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-27
<mathijs> hoi
<mathijs> kan iemand me helpen
<trijntje> jahoor, wat is het probleem mathijs?
<trijntje> mathijs: we kunnen beter hier praten, dan kunnen andere mensen ook helpen
<mathijs> ben dr
<mathijs> heb een probleem
<mathijs> mij probleem is het volgende
<mathijs> heb 2 ati kaarten in me pc
<mathijs> ati hd 5800
<mathijs> en heb moederbord van asus formulia 4
<mathijs> maar me 3d gedeelte krijg ik niet aan de praat
<mathijs> met ubuntu 11.10
<mathijs> had eerst 11.4 daar werkte het goed
<mathijs> maar nu heb ik update gedaan en nu werkt het neit
<mathijs> niet meer
<mathijs> heb nieuweste driver gedownload van amd/ait site
<mathijs> maar werkt nog niet
<trijntje> mathijs: heb je de extra stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<mathijs> weet ook niet hoe ik cross mode kan aan zetten in ubuntu kan ik ook nergens vinden
<mathijs> ja ati
<mathijs> stuurprogramma
<mathijs> de nieuste van de site
<trijntje> ubuntu kan zelf ook driver installeren, ik denk dat je beter de driver  die standaard bij ubuntu zit kunt gebruiken
<trijntje> weet je hoe je die ati driver kunt verwijderen?
<mathijs> jawel weet ik wel
<mathijs> deze site http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<mathijs> deze driver had ik geinstalleerd
<mathijs> maar me opengl werkt niet volgens mij
<trijntje> onder linux hoef je eigenlijk nooit software zelf van het internet te downloaden, dat zorgt alleen maar voor problemen
<mathijs> nou na die update werke hij al niet meer
<mathijs> dus hoe kan dat dan
<mathijs> en me toesen bord werkte ook niet meer me daarloze key bord
<mathijs> maar die heb ik zelf aan gepast
<mathijs> in een form
<trijntje> als je in het ubuntu menu kijkt is daar een optie  "Extra stuurprogramma's", die kan je gebruiken om stuurprogramma's te installeren
<mathijs> las ik hoe ik een bestandje aan moest passen
<mathijs> en nu werkt me keybord weer
<trijntje> maar voor dat je dat doet moet je eerst die van de ati site verwijderen denk ik
<mathijs> oke
<mathijs> en weke stuur programma moet ik dan hebben
<trijntje> welke opties zie je in dat programma?
<mathijs> welk munu bedoelt u
<mathijs> is dat het software menu
<mathijs> ?
<mathijs> of ik bedoel software centrum
<trijntje> nee, in "Extra stuurprogramma's"
<trijntje> druk op de windows-toets en typ: extra
<mathijs> ok
<mathijs> hij geeft gelijk een fout melding
<mathijs> dat ontwikkelaars iets moeten wijzigen
<trijntje> wat is de exacte foutmelding?
<mathijs> kan ik een scherm afdruk maken?
<mathijs> of scherm copy
<trijntje> ja dat kan, die kan je hier plaatsen http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<mathijs> ok geplaatst
<mathijs> ati foutmelding ati 5800 dual
<mathijs> heet het
<trijntje> je moet ook even de link hier plaatsen
<mathijs> ok hier komt t http://imagebin.org/195818
<trijntje> ik zie geen foutmelding
<mathijs> is dit programma nu ingeschakeld dan?
<mathijs> beetje na beneden scrollen op scherm afbeelding
<trijntje> nee, het stuurpogramma is nog niet ingeschakeld. Maar je moet dan eerst die van ati verwijderen
<trijntje> denk ik, anders krijg je vast rare conflicten
<mathijs> ok
<mathijs> maar welke van de 2 moet ik dan inschakelen
<mathijs> of moet ik ze alle bij inschakelen
<trijntje> eerst de onderste
<mathijs> en daarna de bovenste?
<mathijs> ?
<trijntje> ja, als je dan nog problemen hebt kan je die proberen
<trijntje> maar je zult eerst de driver die je van de ati site hebt gehaald moeten verwijderen
<mathijs> ok bedankt ik ga even wat proberen dan
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee
<mathijs> tnx
<mathijs> krijg fout melding nu
<mathijs> bij installatie
<mathijs> weet je hoe je een log file kan inzien met ubuntu?
<Snicksie> log file viewer of iets dergelijks ;)
<Snicksie> win-toets en dan 'log' typen ;)
<Snicksie> met een beetje geluk vind je'm
<trijntje> mathijs: wat is de exacte foutmelding die je kreeg?
<mathijs> als ik dat typ
<mathijs> dan krijg ik alleen logboek weergave
<mathijs> ...
<mathijs> dus weet ik niet hoe ik die log fle kan openen
<trijntje> mathijs: welke foutmelding kreeg je te zien?
<mathijs> black scherm
<mathijs> ik weet niet hoe ik een log file moet open
<mathijs> met welke programa
<mathijs> ik dat moet doen
<trijntje> logboekweergave, dan bovenin 'openen' kiezen, en dan het bestand 'jockey.log' zoeken
<trijntje> maar een zwart scherm is geen foutmelding, dus ik weet niet wat je in het logbestand hoopt te vinden
<mathijs> oke
<mathijs> ga t proberen
<mathijs> is heel boek werk :(
<mathijs> 2012-01-27 13:22:17,805 DEBUG: reading modalias file /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/modules.alias 2012-01-27 13:22:17,887 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/b43 2012-01-27 13:22:17,906 DEBUG: reading modalias file /usr/share/jockey/modaliases/disable-upstream-nvidia 2012-01-27 13:22:17,928 WARNING: Could not open DriverDB cache /var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache: [Errno 2] No such file or d
<mathijs> dit is een paar bovenste zinnen die dik gedrukt staan
<mathijs> daaronder staat nog een heele lijst
<trijntje> mathijs: waarom denk je dat er iets is misgegaan bij de installatie van het stuurprogramma?
<mathijs> omdat hij fout melding gaf
<mathijs> en met een verwijzing na deze log fine
<mathijs> file
<mathijs> ik heb het gedaan zoals u zei
<mathijs> heb de ait driver verwijderdt
<mathijs> en ben de exstra driver gaan instaleren
<mathijs> eerst de eerste
<mathijs> die gaf gelijk al deze fout melding met een verwijzing na de log file
<trijntje> mathijs: heb je tussendoor opnieuw opgestart?
<trijntje> na het verwijderen van de ait-driver
<mathijs> nee
<mathijs> moet dat?
<mathijs> i heb precies gedaan zoals u zei
<mathijs> u heeft me niet vertleld om opnieuw op te starten
<mathijs> maar als dat nodig is wil ik dat wel doen
<mathijs> of proberen of dat helpt
<mathijs> en dan als nog een keer deze instalatie proberen uit te voeren
<mathijs> zal ik dan opnieuw opstarten?
<mathijs> bent u er nog?
<trijntje> ja, is altidj wel handig als je met drivers aan het werk bent
<mathijs> oke dan ga ik even op nieuwe opstarten sorry hoor maar hij gaf bij installatie niet aan dat ik opnieuw opmoest starten of zo
<mathijs> ik ga me pc opnieuw starten dan brb
<trijntje> hmm, hopen dat zn pc nu niet stuk is, hij doet er lang over om terug te komen ;)
<mathijs> hoi
<mathijs> trijntje
<mathijs> ik heb alles wat met ati te maken heeft van me systeen gehaald
<mathijs> nu start me cardio dock weer in open gl
<mathijs> maar is alles te groot
<mathijs> valt veel buiten het beeld
<mathijs> dus heb ik toch een vido driver nodig
<mathijs> zo heb ik die van ati weer geinstalleerd en dan werkt me open gl niet meer
<mathijs> en dus ook niet me cardio dock niet meer met open gl
<mathijs> nu is me vraag kan ik ook me scherm resulutie aan passen zonder ati driver
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'die van ati'?
<mathijs> die driver die ik laatst gedownload had
<mathijs> van amd ait site
<trijntje> (je kan de resolutie aanpassen door op de windows toets te drukken en naar schermen te zoeken)
<mathijs> omdat me exstra driver ook verwijderd is
<Snicksie> en als je de extra driver terug installeert?
<Snicksie> en niet die van ATI zelf pakt?
<trijntje> ja, het plan was om eerst gewoon de stuurprogramma's van ubuntu te proberen
<mathijs> van  ubutu werken het beste
<mathijs> maar dan is me scherm resulutie te groot
<mathijs> dus valt veel buiten het beeld
<mathijs> zawel links als heel de balk boven in
<mathijs> had software centrum gekozen en dan geinstalleerd
<mathijs> en dan ait getoests
<mathijs> en toen alles verwijderdt
<mathijs> en toen starte alles goed op
<mathijs> alleen viel alles buiten het beeld
<Snicksie> maar dan moet je je beeld even resetten mathijs ;)
<OerHeks> heb je geprobeert je monitor te resetten naar fabriekinstellingen ?
<Snicksie> de auto knop ofzo
<OerHeks> met die knopjes
<mathijs> heb hd tv
<OerHeks> ah Snicksie heeft dezelfde gedachte
<mathijs> op hdmi
<Snicksie> even denken...
<trijntje> of gewoon in ubuntu de resolutie opnieuw instellen
<Snicksie> ik heb hier ook een tv staan
<OerHeks> maakt niet uit, kan ook.
<mathijs> die restet zich zelf met opnieuw opstarten van ubuntu
<mathijs> ja ik moet full hd restulutie kunnen selecteren
<mathijs> of 1080p
<mathijs> of zo iets
<mathijs> dergelijks
<mathijs> in ati software staat 2000X2000
<mathijs> maar weet niet of dat ook in ubuntu zelf kan
<mathijs> met die resulustie kan ik alles goed zien
<mathijs> maar weet niet of dat mogenlijk is in ubuntu
<OerHeks> ? als je scherm 1920x1080 is, nee
<mathijs>  me scherm kan meer aan
<mathijs> dan dat
<mathijs> kan heb groter trekken
<mathijs> zeg maar
<mathijs> met ati
<mathijs> hem
<mathijs> kan me scherm groter trekken zeg maar
<mathijs> met resulutie 2000x2000 werkt hij perfect
<mathijs> zie ik alles goed
<mathijs> alle icoontjes en de balk boven in
<mathijs> en de ubuntu menu balk links van het scherm
 * OerHeks is blij met Nvidia
<mathijs> maar heb dan alleen geen opengl
<mathijs> dus als ik die ati driver verwijdert zou ik een programma moeten hebben die me scherm resulutie kan aan passen na 2000x2000
<trijntje> waarom zou dat niet kunnen?
<mathijs> weet niet of dat in ubuntu zelf kan
<mathijs> maar ga weer die ati soft ware verwijderen en even proberen
<mathijs> of dat mogenlijk is
<Snicksie> in ubuntu zelf moet dat theoretisch gezien mogelijk zijn
<trijntje> ja
<Snicksie> maar 2000x2000 is een RARE resolutie :p
<trijntje> driver verwijderen, opnieuw opstarten, extra stuurprogramma gebruiken om de standaard driver voor ubuntu te insstalleren, dan opnieuw opstarten en testen
<lord4163> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<lord4163> Ik krijg deze error rene@Rene-PC-HP:~$ sudo apt-get install pyqt-dev-tools Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van afhankelijkheden wordt opgebouwd        Statusinformatie wordt gelezen... Klaar   E: Kan pakket pyqt-dev-tools niet vinden
<StefandeVries> lord4163, als je programma's in python wilt ontwikkelen icm met qt, is het het beste het pakket python-qt4 te installeren.
<StefandeVries> Dat werkt wel. :)
<StefandeVries> (Doe ik ook)
<lord4163> aaah, ik heb het al gevonden pyqt4-dev-tools
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<StefandeVries> Als je er de IDE bij wil ja. :)
<StefandeVries> Prima :D
<lord4163> Nee ik wilde een programma vertalen, blijkbaar veel werk
<lord4163> Ik krijg hem niet werkend http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818904/
<lord4163> Begrijp er echt niks van
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<StefandeVries> In het programma wordt gerefereerd naar een module die niet geïnstalleerd is.
<StefandeVries> Even zoeken.
<StefandeVries> lord4163, installeer het pakket python-mutagen
<lord4163> thx
<lord4163> Werkt nog niet helaas
<lord4163> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818910/
<lord4163> Die error krijg ik
<lord4163> Heb je nog een suggestie? :)
<StefandeVries> Installer python-pyparsing
<StefandeVries> Zit er geen lijst met afhankelijkheden bij?
<StefandeVries> Zo kunnen we bezig blijven. :P
<lord4163> Lol nu weer configobj
<lord4163> aah eindelijk
<lord4163> hoe open je qt linguist, ik zie die nergens staan? :P
<lord4163> ohw heb hem al
<koelee> kan ik hier vragen stellen over ubuntu?
<lord4163> Ja
<OerHeks> awel
<koelee> Kheb net ubuntu-server geïnstalleerd, apache etc... via lan kan ik al mijn virtuele sites bezoeken, [IP:porta], [IP:portb],... maar via WAN krijg ik altijd maar de eerst geconfigureerde virtual site te zien...
<koelee> enig idee wat da kan zijn?
<trijntje> kan die standaard website nog in de cashe van de browser zitten?
<koelee> al eens gecleared enzo, helpt niets
<koelee> op voorbeeld te laten zien support.gamingproject.be is eerst geconfigureerde site en als ge dan wow.gamingproject.be surft, komde op support directory uit
<koelee> ik dacht eerst dat het mss iets te maken had met virtual port forwarding ofzo, maar ik heb dat helemaal niet geconfigureerd op mijn router
<OerHeks> dat zit dacht ik in /etc/apache2/sites-available en /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<trijntje> ik heb zelf verder geen ervaring met servers, dus ik denk dat je moet wachten tot iemand anders kan helpen
<OerHeks> je hoeft maar 1x poort 80 te forwarden
<OerHeks> maar ehm.. dit kan ook te maken hebben met mx-records ?
 * OerHeks is ook geen grote held met server
<koelee> mx-records heeft dat niet elke te maken met mailserver?
<koelee> alle, mijn kennis is wss minste vanal
<koelee> ik wil gwn thuis websiteje draaien, maar mijn isp blocked poorten 1-1024 en geeft dynamic IP
<koelee> via lan draait alles goed, maar vanaf dat ik via een dynamic dns client men server wil bruikbaarstellen naar buiten toe, loopt er vanalles mis
<OerHeks> dan zul je 8080 moeten gebruiken o.i.d.
<koelee> jaja, maar het probleem was eigelijk dat ik meerdere virtuele sites draai om eenzelfde server. Site 1 kan ik via lan bereiken met 192.168.0.149:15852, site 2 dan via 192.168.0.149.15853, etc... maar met mijn wan adress xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:15852 bereiken, maar NIET correct xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:15853 want, dan krijg ik de website te zien die op port 15852 zit
<lord4163> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met vertalen?
<trijntje> ja
<lord4163> Actions> zal ik dat als opdracht zetten of als actie?
<trijntje> weet je in welke context Actions gebruikt wordt?
<lord4163> Modify Actions
<timo^> Verander acties zou ik zeggen
<lord4163> Ja oke
<trijntje> Acties aanpassen?
<timo^> da's nog beter trijntje
<lord4163> Ik had zelf Wijzig Acties ;)
<trijntje> het is altijd beter om de gebiedende wijs niet te gebruiken
<lord4163> waarom?
<timo^> Het staat mooier, vind ik :P
<trijntje> ja, omdat je met die knop acties kunt bewerken. Met 'bewerk acties' lijkt het alsof de computer dat moet doen
<trijntje> sowieso omdat alle vertalers dat zo doen, kijk maar eens bij firefox/gedit etc
<trijntje> altijd 'bestand opslaan', nooit 'sla bestand op'
<lord4163> Oke, dus eigenlijk Acties Wijzigen?
<trijntje> ja, maar wijzigen zonder hoofdletter in het Nederlands
<lord4163> Ja, domme vraag maar waarom staat het er met een hoofdletter in het Engels?
<trijntje> volgens mij hoort dat zo in het Engels, alle woorden van een titel oid met hoofdletter
<lord4163> Oke bedankt, dus in een zin blablabla... het Acties menu
<lord4163> dan wel met een hoofdletter of niet?
<trijntje> dan kan het wel met hoofdletter, zodat het duidelijk is dat het menu ook zo heet
<lord4163> Oke bedankt voor de les :)
<trijntje> graag gedaan ;)
<mathijs> hoi trijntje
<mathijs> ik heb me ait driver maar weer gedeinstaleerd omdat hij niet werkt met open gl
<mathijs> dus pakt hij nu standaart de ubuntu driver
<timo^> De gesloten ATI driver heeft inderdaad problemen met Gnome 3.
<timo^> In 12.04 moet dat opgelost zijn.
<mathijs> maar die herkent me hd tv niet goed omdat als ik full hd resulutie selecteer komt hij buiten me scherm
<mathijs> nu draai ik standaart met open gl
<mathijs> en als ik de standaart resulutie selecteer van 1360x768 16:9
<mathijs> dan vallen me iconen wel binnen me scherm
<mathijs> alleen alles heel groot
<mathijs> als ik 1920 x 1080 in ait driver sececteer is hij goed maar in ubuntu driver niet en met ati werkt open gl niet dus moet ik wel terug na ubuntu standaart driver
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> dus wat is nu eigenlijk je vraag?
<mathijs> is de driver dan van me hd tv niet goed of de ubuntu standaart driver
<mathijs> voor me ati kaart
<JanC_> mathijs: staat overscan uit in je TV?
<mathijs> ik gebruik bij de way firefox interface
<mathijs> ja staat uit
<mathijs> want als ik de ati driver gebruik werkt hij wel goed
<mathijs> en ook in windows werkt hij gewoon goed
<JanC> welke ATI driver?
<mathijs> de nieuwste van adm
<JanC> de driver met de naam 'ati', of de 'fglrx' driver van AMD (ex-ATI)?
<mathijs> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<mathijs> deze driver
<mathijs> ...
<mathijs> zie link
<mathijs> hier boven
<mathijs> maar met die driver werkt me open gl niet
<mathijs> dus heb ik er niet veel aan
<mathijs> dus zou ik nu moeten wachten tot april tot de nieuwe versie uitkomt van ubuntu of is er nog een andere oplossing?
<mathijs> misschien dat me de standaart driver van ubuntu een verkeerde indeling maakt van me hd tv michien verkeerde inc maat of zo iets
<OerHeks> wat gebeurt er als je " sudo aticonfig --initial " uitvoerd ? >>> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<OerHeks> en je monitor resetje geven, kan nooit kwaad
<mathijs> is geen monitor is hd tv
<mathijs> nee gewoon het calalyst control center op gestart
<mathijs> maar daar kon ik geen open gl in schakelen
<mathijs> zo wel in beheer als user
<mathijs> kon ook nergens me chros hair optie instellen
<mathijs> omdat ik 2 vidio kaarten heb van ati
<mathijs> kan ik ze samen laten werken als 1
<mathijs> zeg maar
<OerHeks> handig om dat te melden, ik lees dat nergens terug.
<mathijs> in windows kan ik dan een optie voor instellen in het catalyst control center maar niets kunnen vinden van dat
<OerHeks> en als je dat uitzet in je bios, en even 1 kaart gebruikt ?
<mathijs> wel zag hij aan me ene kaart me hd tv en aan de andere niks
<mathijs> omdat daar ook niks aan zit
<mathijs> dus hij ziet ze wel alle 2
<mathijs> in het amd catalyst control center
<mathijs> het probeem is gewoon dat ati denk niet goed over weg kan met open gl allen goed overweg met direct x
<mathijs> of misschien tot een pepaalde resulutie
<OerHeks> nogmaals, probeer eens met 1 kaart ?
<OerHeks> crossfire uitzetten dus
<mathijs> ik gebruik 2 kaarten voor spellen te spelen met windows ik ga er geen 1 kaart uit halen hoor
<mathijs> die is gek
<OerHeks> ??
<mathijs> als ik meer memmory wil ga ik er toch geen 1 uit halen
<OerHeks> je pc hoeft niet open, om crossfire in de bios te disablen ..
<mathijs> ja maar dat doe ik niet
<OerHeks> dan niet, succes verder mathijs
<mathijs> bij de way de kaarten zitten verbonden aan elkaar harware matig
<mathijs> in de pc
<mathijs> door middel van een klein kabeltje
<mathijs> dus al zou je het uit zetten in het bios
<mathijs> aan de boven kant van de kaartje
<mathijs> s
<mathijs> of beter gezecht flat kabeltje
<mathijs> heb 4 verschillende ati drivers geprobeerd ze weken allemaal niet met open gl
<mathijs> alleen die werkt is die van ubuntu zelf
<mathijs> dus wacht wel tot april
<mathijs> voor loopig
<mathijs> kan ik nog goed over weg met windows 7 of 8
<mathijs> dus
<mathijs> of me andere pc's
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Is hier iemand die goed Nederlands/Engels kan?
<CasW> Ja hoor, wel aardig.
<OerHeks> si
<lord4163> Hoe zou jij deze zin vertalen? Row selected in file-view.
<CasW> Geselecteerde rij in bestandsoverzicht
<CasW> Of zoiets
<lord4163> Ja zoiets ... :)
<CasW> Wat is de precieze context? Welk programma, waar?
<lord4163> Ik weet het niet precies, puddletag
<CasW> Hmm, ken ik niet.
<lord4163> Trouwens is het lijstkleur of lijst kleur
<CasW> lijstkleur
<lord4163> Bedankt :)
<lord4163> Is een mooi alternatief voor EasyTag :)
<CasW> Ken ik ook niet :P
<lord4163> Aha, Mp3Tag voor windows?
<lord4163> Het is dus een programma om de metadata in audio te wijzigen
<CasW> Nee, wel Winamp's autotag-functie voor muziek.
<CasW> Oké.
<lord4163> Zodat je in je muziekspeler de goede informatie te zien krijg
<OerHeks> mp3 tag editor, in de repo
<OerHeks> kan online zoeken enzo
<trijntje> OerHeks: pff, die mathijs is wel een grappenmaker he?
<OerHeks> nou, crossfire uitschakelen leek me de enige zinvolle test
<trijntje> ja, ik snap niet wat i de hele tijd aan het doen was, maar hij reageerde zo slecht op vragen dat er ook niet echt achter te komen was
<OerHeks> dat ook, nu kan het een jong zijn geweest van 14 ofzo...
<lord4163> OerHeks> Heb je daar iets tegen? :P
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen ja, nouja, wie weet lost de volgende versie het automatisch op ;)
<OerHeks> nee, maar die zijn niet zo handig en duidelijk, in het opvolgen van instructies en vragen.
<lord4163> Bedankt
<lord4163> A bright coloured fish
<CasW> Een felgekleurde vis
<CasW> ?
<lord4163> Wat is dat voor functie? :D
<CasW> :P
<CasW> Misschien een easter egg? :P
<OerHeks> ik verwacht als je met ati problems komt, je trots meld dat je 2 kaarten hebt.
<OerHeks> niet onbelangrijk, dacht ik.
<CasW> Ach, misschien wist 'ie dat niet.
<trijntje> ik geloof dat i dat helemaal in het begin wel heeft gezegd. Ik probeerde hem nogsteeds zo ver te krijgen om eerst gewoon de driver via jockey te installeren
<Bril> Hoi
<timo^> dag brilleke
<K-4U> Iemand hier die mij kan helpen om Compiz draaiende te krijgen op mijn Asus laptop?
<alex-> Weet iemand hoe ik de printerinstellingen kan veranderen?
<alex-> Hij print nu op 'Fijn' en ik wil dat hij op 'Snel normaal' print. Dit geeft minder mooie afdrukken, maar ook minder inktverbruik.
<OerHeks> localhost:631
<OerHeks> en dan in uw printerinstellingen ... maar dit moet ook mogenlijk zijn via het printermenu zelf in 11.10
<alex-> ik gebruik 10.04
<OerHeks> probeer maar die localhost
<alex-> k
<Bril> gebruiken jullie thunderbird voor mail?
<Bril> moet er toch wel erg aan wennen na Outlook moet ik zeggen
<mika_> pfff wat een gedoe
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-28
<idefix> je kan altijd woorden met meerdere lettergrepen verletterwisselen
<idefix> wat krijg je dan bij OerHeks? :)
<idefix> verwetterlisselen
<idefix> grapje!!
<idefix> sjonge wat zijn jullie zere neus
<idefix> Willem houdt van dikke vrouwen
<idefix> timo^
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, idefix.
<idefix> môge
<idefix> net heb ik voor het eerst van mijn leven skype geprobeerd, en het werkte!
<idefix> amazing
<yellabs-r2> toch niet alleen met jezelf gechat hoop ik ?
<yellabs-r2> :)
<mandje> goedendag. ik vind opeens een Transcend 256MB 40-pin IDE Flash Module tussen wat 2e hands spul wat hier staat. nog nooit gebruikt zo'n ding. wat kan je daar mee?
<CasW> Dingen op opslaan
<CasW> Het is een geheugenkaartje.
<CasW> (Maar wel oud)
<mandje> dus voor logs en settings naar te schrijven?  ik hoopte op gebruik als cache of zo.  poor man's SSD like.  ;)
<StefandeVries> Een cache op dat kaartje is waarschijnlijk veel te langzaam.
<CasW> Daar is 'ie niet snel genoeg voor, "poor man's SSD" :P
<StefandeVries> Logs/settings zouden echter wel kunnen :)
<mandje> nja, ook leuk. als je usb sticks/dvd's gebruikt om mee te booten en de harddisks puur data wil houden.  vandaar dat ik 'm in een NAS kast vond denk ik.
<mandje> bestaan er eigenlijk splitters voor sata stroom connectors om meer aansluitingen te krijgen?  zoals bij de molexen.
<StefandeVries> Ja, die zijn er.
 * StefandeVries kijkt in zijn kast en ziet ze. :P
<idefix> wat is een molex?
<CasW> Een bepaalde stroomstekker in je pc, dacht ik.
<CasW> Jep, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex
<CasW> Sorry, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex_connector
<idefix> een oude griek zei ooit
<idefix> als de dood hier is ben ik hier niet en als ik hier ben is de dood hier niet
<idefix> daarom denk ik nooit over de dood na tijdens mijn leven
<idefix> jullie vinden niks van mijn supergriekse wijsheid
<idefix> sorry griekse superwijsheid
<viezerd> neeh, ik zie er geen wijsheid in
<OerHeks> niks is griekse wijsheid.
<Cees> niet leuk, ubuntu 10.04 server chrash. Na herstart lees ik in syslog: swapper: page allocation failure. order:0, mode:0x4020
<OerHeks> raid ?
<Cees> en dan: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-38-generic-pae #83-Ubuntu
<Cees> nee, geen raid
<Cees> was net een iso aan het binnenhalen met torrentdaemon
<Cees> verdenk die
<Cees> transmissiondaemon bedoel ik
<Cees> was iso van nl.releases.ubuntu.com, niets bijzonders
<viezerd> lijkt op een teruggekeerde, of nog aanwezig prob https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296275
<OerHeks> kan het geen fout in transmission zijn ?
<OerHeks> of in de torrentdata bedoel ik eigenlijk.
<OerHeks> dezelfde error lees ik ook terug in fedora, 2008
<Snicksie> swap lijkt me niets te maken te hebben met een specifiek proces, dat zou eerder een kernel-probleem zijn ;)
<Cees> iso herstart en alsnog binnengehaald, mogelijk samenloop van omstandigheden?
<Snicksie> wss
<Snicksie> t had alvast niets te maken met je iso of je torrent Cees ;)
<idefix> hoe komt het dat camorama mijn webcam niet vindt en cheese wel?
<idefix> het zijn toch soortgelijke programma's, of niet?
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<StefandeVries> !grub
<timo^> !mwanzobot
<StefandeVries> timo^, even niet meer.
<StefandeVries> Probleempje oplossen.
<timo^> ik geloof dat je MwanzoBot iets te erg hebt gestript...
<StefandeVries> Ik heb 'm niet gestript.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb m'n harde schijf moeten vervangen.
<timo^> oh
 * timo^ laat het aan StefandeVries over
<StefandeVries> !grub
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is een op Linux gebasseerd besturings systeem, gratis te verkrijgen met zowel gemeenschappelijke als professionele ondersteuning. Ubuntu wordt ontwikkelt door een grote gemeenschap en we moedigen jou aan om ook te helpen;def  - Zie ook http://www.ubuntu-nl.org
<StefandeVries> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt;def
<OerHeks> jammer, botje werkt niet in PM
<StefandeVries> Helaas.
<timo^> Hmm, misschien kunnen die defs taalkundig nog ietwat verbeterd worden...
<StefandeVries> Daar is een wikipagina voor.
<StefandeVries> Voel je vrij.
<timo^> !wiki
<StefandeVries> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<StefandeVries> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<MwanzoBot> Ubuntu is een op Linux gebasseerd besturings systeem, gratis te verkrijgen met zowel gemeenschappelijke als professionele ondersteuning. Ubuntu wordt ontwikkelt door een grote gemeenschap en we moedigen jou aan om ook te helpen! - Zie ook http://www.ubuntu-nl.org
<StefandeVries> Goed, dat werkt weer.
<commandoline> !lts
<MwanzoBot> LTS staat voor Long Term Support (Ondersteuning voor lange termijn). LTS versies bieden ondersteuning voor 3 jaar op de Desktopeditie en 5 jaar voor de Servereditie. De huidge LTS versie is !lucid (lucidLong lucidNum)
<commandoline> hmm, redelijk
<commandoline> prima dat 'ie dat omzet naar lucid, maar lucidLong en lucidNum klopt niet.
<commandoline> nou ja, dat komt later wel eens :P
<StefandeVries> Prima :P
<OerHeks> 800 dagen tot 14 april 2014, XP EOL
<misnix2> mijn xp wordt alleen nog alleen offline gebruikt
<OerHeks> ik heb ergens een laptopje met xp en office, dat word dan maar een Lubuntu bak.
<OerHeks> en 12.04 word 64 bit recommended.
<misnix2> ja, las ik
<StefandeVries> Goede keuze, imho.
<OerHeks> je kan met een kleine ingreep alsnog 32 bit apps draaien, mocht deze niet in 64 bit beschikbaar zijn.
<OerHeks> flash e.d. is allemaal volwassen genoeg.
<misnix2> ik ga het misschien een week aanzien anders mint
<lordzett> hmm ben net begonnen xubuntu eens goed uit te proberen maar bevalt me erg goed op een paar kleine dingen na
<OerHeks> wanda houd een blogje bij over xubuntu https://sites.google.com/site/wandasblogxubuntu/home
<blackwolf12333> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<blackwolf12333> ff een vraagje, k ben namelijk ff vergeten wat er ook al weer gebeurd als je een partitie van grote verandert, of dan alles wat erop stond dan weg gaat
<blackwolf12333> :P
<OerHeks> niet altijd, wat voor partitie ?
<blackwolf12333> ehm k geloof ext4
<blackwolf12333> k zal ff kijken
<OerHeks> ext4 kan je veilig verkleinen.
<blackwolf12333> ok
<JanC> eh
<blackwolf12333> dat is t namelijk
<JanC> partitie verkleinen <-> bestandssysteem verkleinen, wat bedoel je precies?
<blackwolf12333> das toch tzelfde dacht ik
<JanC> ext4 is een bestandssysteem...
<blackwolf12333> ongeveer
<JanC> nee, het is absoluut niet hetzelfde
<blackwolf12333> o:P faal
<blackwolf12333> k wilde namelijk nog een linux distro op mn pc zetten
<blackwolf12333> en ik had nog maar een partitie
<JanC> welk programma gebruik je om die te verkleinen?
<blackwolf12333> geen idee, de installer
<blackwolf12333> van backtrack 5
<JanC> okee, dan zal die normaal beide verkleinen, of weigeren te verkleinen (hoop ik)
<blackwolf12333> ok dan ga ik dat nog maar eens proberen, k zie wel wat er gebeurt
<blackwolf12333> bye
<JanC> De normale Ubuntu installer verkleint alleszins geen partities als het niet eerst het bestandssysteem kan verkleinen
<OerHeks> er moet wel ruimte zijn idd.
<JanC> OerHeks: wat ik meer bedoel is dat je in pakweg fdisk de partitie kan verkleinen zonder het bestandssysteem te verkleinen
<OerHeks> de ubuntu installer kan het wel, keurig side-by-side. ik geloof dat bt dezelfde partitioning gebruikt ?
<JanC> en dan gaat de boel wel serieus fout aflopen...  :P
<JanC> OerHeks: ik weet niet welke installer BT gebruikt
<JanC> maar hopelijk iets wat intelligent genoeg is  ;)
<Gos> hey
<Gos> ik heb een routing vraag
<Gos> ik heb 4 virtuele computers in een apart lan 192.168.25.0 en een server met een nic op dat lan en birged naar mijn lan voor internet 192.168.1.0 hou kan ik met mijn server het internet delen zodat alle andere vboxes ook internet hebben via mijn server
<OerHeks> ICS dus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Gos> dank je ik hoop dat het helpt
<OerHeks> IPv6 uitzetten kan helpen, lees ik.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-29
<alex-|laptop> Is er een manier om bepaalde applicaties niet te laten starten als ik inlog?
<alex-|laptop> nvm heb het al
<OerHeks> hmmm Fedora-17 verplaatsen Linux-systeemfolders naar /usr >>> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/79625/fedora-ontwikkelaars-verplaatsen-linux-systeemfolders-naar-usr.html
<CasW> Ja, ik las het; wat zijn nu eigenlijk het precieze gevolg?
<OerHeks> Met name voor virtualisering en cloud computing zou de vereenvoudigde directorystructuur voordelen bieden
<OerHeks> mja, /bin, /sbin, /lib en /lib64 naar de /usr-folder.
<CasW> Ja, dat had ik ook gelezen, maar precies? Wat zijn die voordelen? Sneller? Makkelijker te beheren?
<OerHeks> ik denk niet snelheid, maar veiligheid.
<OerHeks> ik kan nog geen andere berichten vinden.
<viezerd> ze vervelen zich
<viezerd> en willen er nu eindelijk eens wat structuur in brengen
<viezerd> maar voordeel is dat je / schoner wordt zeg maar waardoor je die makkelijker readonly zou kunnen gaan mounten
<viezerd> als je /usr tenminste aparte partitie maakt
<CasW> Achja, ja, danke :)
<OerHeks> ah zo
<viezerd> probleem is (waarschijnlijk) dat je ook in rescue mode/single user mode een /usr MOET hebben ipv alleen maar /
<viezerd> anders werken al je commandos die normaal in /bin zitten niet, bv. /bin/bash
<OerHeks> klinkt weer veilig ja
<psychicist> hoi allemaal
<psychicist> ik zit met een probleem, namelijk de programma's van de belastingdienst vragen om "MS Sans Serif" en ik weet niet waar ik dat moet zoeken
<psychicist> ik heb de MS Corefonts al geïnstalleerd en ook alle lettertypen die ik ooit van Windows XP "geleend" heb
<OerHeks> bij mij werkt het wel gewoon, corefonts die geinstalleerd worden via Ubuntu-Restricted-Extra's
<OerHeks> het progje is wat traag, dit kan te maken hebben met visuele effecten > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst
<psychicist> ik heb Kubuntu hier, ik weet niet of dat veel verschil maakt
<psychicist> ah, dank je wel
<psychicist> ik zal er even naar kijken
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, Kubuntu ...
<psychicist> misschien heeft het er ook mee te maken, dat ik hier op de 64-bit versie zit te werken, maar alle libraries zijn er
<OerHeks> ik werk ook met 64 bit. alleen geen KDE :(
<psychicist> het zou toch niet zo'n verschil moeten maken, zou ik zeggen
<psychicist> ik probeer hier op kantoor de omgeving om te zetten van Slackware naar Kubuntu, maar er zijn nog een paar kleine probleempjes waaronder dit probleem
<JanC> psychicist: rapporteer bugs tegen dat programma?  ;)
<psychicist> JanC: dat zal ik doen, maar ik bedoel ik moet de boel hier aan de praat krijgen?! :D
<JanC> MS Sans Serif is, als ik me goed herinner, een bitmapfont?
<psychicist> ik geloof het wel, ja
<JanC> heeft Wine geen opties om fonts te substitueren?
<JanC> zoniet dan kan je het met fontconfig
<psychicist> ik gebruik geen Wine, dit zijn native programma's van de Belastingdienst zelf
<JanC> ow
<JanC> WTF?
<psychicist> die hebben ze al jaren, ze hebben het altijd gedaan
<JanC> MS Sans Serif kan *nooit* bestaan op een linux systeem...
<JanC> nu ja, niet legaal toch  ;)
<OerHeks> als je font niet beschikbaar is > sudo fc-cache -f -v
<psychicist> dat vroeg ik me ook af, maar toch hebben ze het altijd gedaan (rara, hoe kan dat?)
<JanC> maar je kan dus wel een fontconfig alias maken zodat het programma denkt dat die bestaat
<JanC> tenminste, ik veronderstel dat KDE ook fontconfig gebruikt?
<psychicist> ja, volgens mij gebruikt KDE ook fontconfig
<psychicist> alleen heb ik nooit echt met fontconfig zelf gewerkt
<JanC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821479/
<JanC> psychicist: werkt dat ^^^ ?
<JanC> je kan het overigens ook in /etc/fonts/local.conf zetten ipv de gebruikersmap, eens je ziet dat het werkt
<psychicist> JanC, het wil nog niet werken, maar het is in ieder geval iets
<JanC> nog steeds dezelfde foutmelding?
<psychicist> ja, zal ik hem even in een pastebin zetten?
<JanC> mag
<JanC> je zou ook eens kunnen proberen je sessie te herstarten ingeval die veranderingen niet meteen opmerkt...
<psychicist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821484/
<psychicist> ja, dat zal ik zometeen even doen
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dat programma crasht als je te veel lettertypen hebt?  :P
<psychicist> dat is een oude versie, maar nieuwere versies klagen ook over het "MS Sans Serif" lettertype
<psychicist> ja, die versie was de eerste die onder Linux werkte en had nogal wat problemen met crashes en zo :D
<JanC> psychicist: meteen ontslaan die developers ;)
<OerHeks> vreemd,  onder ubuntu 11.10/gnome3 niet
<alex-|laptop> Weet iemand of het mogelijk is om een pc te laten backuppen als hij op een bepaalde locatie staat?
<alex-|laptop> Ik wil dat als ik thuiskom dat hij automatisch alle updates doet en het systeem backupt.
<psychicist> dat is inderdaad vreemd, voor de rest werkt deze Kubuntu echt vrij goed
<JanC> alex-|laptop: je zou een cron job kunnen maken die controleert op iets wat waarschijnlijk uniek is aan jouw netwerk, en indien het dat vindt een backup & updates start
<JanC> http://www.belastingdienst.nl/download/ --> :P
<OerHeks> psychicist, als anti-aliassing het probleem is, kan je dit uitschakelen in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts -> Turn off "Use anti-aliasingfor fonts"
<alex-|laptop> JanC: Op wat moet hij controlleren dan?
<JanC> alex-|laptop: ik ken jouw netwerk niet...
<JanC> maar je kan bijvoorbeeld controleren of bepaalde hosts bestaan, of die een share hebben met een bepaalde naam, weet ik veel
<JanC> maar dan moet je wel zorgen dat die uniek zijn   ;)
<JanC> en bij voorkeur dat je op andere netwerken niet *actief* naar die dingen op zoek gaat
<alex-|laptop> Dat laatste zal denk ik het grootste probleem worden.
<JanC> alex-|laptop: je zou bijvoorbeeld kunnen proberen te ssh'en naar een bepaalde host met een key (dus niet naam/ww), een private/public sleutelpaar is relatief uniek  ;)
<alex-|laptop> Hmm
<alex-|laptop> Ik zoek namelijk een manier om me gehele netwerk te automatiseren
<alex-|laptop> Alle kabels die ik nu nog aanleg zijn cat6
<psychicist> http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontentnl/belastingdienst/prive/aangifte_doen_belasting_betalen_of_terugvragen/aangifte_inkomstenbelasting_2007-2010/
<psychicist> volgens mij hebben ze de site vernieuwd (of verslechterd)
<JanC> ik moet zeggen dat de Belgische methode om een on-line afgifte te doen beter doordacht is  ;)
<JanC> werkt zelfs in de meest obscure OS'en, als er maar een degelijke browser voor bestaat
<psychicist> er zijn zoveel dingen die ze in België doen die beter doordacht zijn, maar voorlopig moeten ze het hier op het administratiekantoor maar mee doen :)
<alex-|laptop> Web based lijkt me idd beter
<psychicist> ik ben al blij, dat de meeste dingen het onder Linux doen, dat scheelt me een boel hoofdpijn in verband met onderhoud
<JanC> lol, de GUI van dat programma is grotendeels HTML?
<psychicist> ik heb geen idee, volgens mij niet
<psychicist> maar dat weet ik ook niet zeker
<psychicist> het lijkt eerder op een oud Windows programma, dat ze geport hebben naar wxWindows
<JanC> er zit een .zip bij die vol HTML-pagina's zit  ;)
<alex-|laptop> Doet me denken aan gemeente amsterda
<alex-|laptop> m
<alex-|laptop> daar gaat het ook zo goed
<psychicist> aha :)
<JanC> ah, wacht, dat is de online help waarschijnlijk
<JanC> *urgh*
<JanC> en alle files in hun archief zijn a+x
<psychicist> ik vind dit zo raar, als ik dit niet aan de praat krijg, kunnen ze ook niet over
<psychicist> die permissies kan ik nog wel aanpassen, dat heb ik ook wel grotendeels gedaan
<JanC> op zich moet je geen permissies aanpassen, lijkt me?
<psychicist> ik heb al die bestanden alleen-lezen op de bestandsserver gezet
<psychicist> ja, ze kloppen over het algemeen wel
<JanC> om het te laten werken, bedoel ik
<JanC> voor de veiligheid misschien geen slecht idee  ;)
<alex-|laptop> bestandsserver?
<psychicist> ja, ik heb geen zin in virussen en dat soort onzin :)
<alex-|laptop> Ehm
<alex-|laptop> Bestaan er virussen voor linux dan?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<OerHeks> er is 1 virus, niet te verwijderen > User
<JanC> alex-|laptop: moet ik er anders eentje schrijven voor je?  ;)
<alex-|laptop> JanC: in welke taal?
<JanC> bash?  :P
<alex-|laptop> Hmm
<alex-|laptop> sudo rm -rf?
<alex-|laptop> of hoe ging die opdracht ookalweer?
<alex-|laptop> psychicist: wat maakt het voor verschil als het op je fileserver staat dan?
<JanC> sudo werkt standaard niet zonder dat de gebruiker z'n wachtwoord intikt, natuurlijk...
<alex-|laptop> Hmm
<alex-|laptop> is het veel werk om dat te maken?
<JanC> alex-|laptop: hangt er van af hoe dom de gebruiker moet zijn om in de val van je virus te lopen  ;)
<psychicist> alex-|laptop, dan is het niet in de home directory van iedere PC geïnstalleerd, dat scheelt mij weer in onderhoud
<alex-|laptop> psychicist: elke pc?
<alex-|laptop> soort sync?
<alex-|laptop> JanC: voorbeelden? :P
<JanC> de kans dat je een trojan binnenhaalt is veel groter...
<alex-|laptop> bestaan die ook voor linux dan?
<JanC> natuurlijk
<alex-|laptop> weer iets geleerd
<alex-|laptop> :P
<JanC> een trojan is gewoon een programma dat iets leuks/nuttigs lijkt te doen, maar tegelijk achter je rug je aanvalt
<JanC> zoals het paard van Troje, weet je wel  ;)
<psychicist> alex-|laptop: ik wil niet, dat ze die binaries kunnen overschrijven, dus heb ik ze read-only op de fileserver gezet
<alex-|laptop> als de gebruiker ergens in moet trappen vindt ik het geen goed idee is
<alex-|laptop> geen goed virus is *
<alex-|laptop> psychicist: soort sandbox
<psychicist> alex-|laptop: ja, zo zou je het kunnen zien. ook hoef ik de bestanden alleen op de server aan te passen in plaats van op iedere computer
<alex-|laptop> Huh
<alex-|laptop> Hoe werkt dat dan?
<pjotter> Dag allemaal. Ik heb een probleem met Ubuntu en NFS4 waar ik al een tijdje mee zit. Op diverse fora zie ik wel veel mensen klagen over hetzelfde probleem. Maar een oplossing heb ik daar nog nooit gezien. Misschien dat een van de experts hier mij kan helpen?
<alex-|laptop> samba share met daar de programma's op?
<alex-|laptop> pjotter: welk probleem?
<pjotter> ok, komtie :)
<psychicist> ja, een samba share
 * psychicist werkt al 10-15 jaar met Linux/UNIX, is ook ooit ergens bij 0 begonnen
<JanC> psychicist: ik vraag me af of ze vergeten zijn om bepaalde libraries statisch mee te compileren in dat belastingprogramma
<psychicist> JanC: ik ben bang van wel, maar ik vraag met af waarom het onder Ubuntu 11.10 wel werkt volgens Oerheks
<alex-> samba share met daar de programma's op?
<psychicist> ja, dat is wat ik gebruik
<alex-> psychicist: ^
<JanC> wxWidgets gebruikt veel Gdk/Gtk-libraries, dus in een Gtk-gebaseerde desktop zijn die al geïnstallerd
<alex-> ah
<alex-> alle programma's ?
<alex-> pjotter: welk probleem?
<psychicist> maar op de server zelf, heb ik root rechten aangegeven
<psychicist> nee, niet alle programma's
<pjotter> Wanneer ik een grote bestanden naar een met nfs gemounte schijf wil kopiëren gaat het fout. De progress bar van (ik denk Nautilus/Ubuntu) doet dan raar. Hij springt meteen naar 50% procent om daar de hele tijd te blijven hangen. Ondertussen wordt het bestand wel gekopieerd maar wanneer dit voltooid is, krijg ik altijd de foutmelding: "Error splicing file: Invoer-/uitvoerfout"
<psychicist> anders zou ik NFS over root gebruiken, maar ik moet nog uitzoeken hoe dat werkt
<JanC> in een Qt-gebaseerde desktop heb je uiteraard niet noodzakelijk die libraries
<psychicist> dat begrijp ik, maar de foutmelding is zo cryptisch, dat ik niet eens weet wat ik moet installeren
<JanC> idd.
<psychicist> en waarschijnlijk zijn het maar een of enkele libraries die ontbreken
<pjotter> Ik heb ook al tal van verschillende mountopties geprobeerd. Maar geen ervan schijnt te werken.
<pjotter> Ik heb nu: "MyBook:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /mnt/MyBook nfs rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,udp 0 0" Misschien dat iemand al zo kan zien of daar iets mee is?
<alex-> psychicist: welke programma's dan? want ik zoek ook zoiets dat erop lijkt
<psychicist> alex-: wat voor programma bedoel je?
<alex-> psychicist: die op de server staan
<psychicist> alex-, je maakt gewoon een share aan in samba en die koppel je aan op iedere client
<psychicist> maar zoals ik zei, NFS over root is waarschijnlijk nog beter, omdat je dan nog minder te beheren hebt
<psychicist> maar je hebt sowieso tal van mogelijkheden om een client-server omgeving in te richten en er zullen vast mensen hier zijn die daar meer verstand van hebben dan ik
<wdh> psychicist, je bent met de belastingaangifte bezig?
<psychicist> wdh, nee, ik niet. maar dit is een administratiekantoor waar ze altijd die programma's nodig hebben
<wdh> welke versie heb je gedownload? de autopackage of de .tar.gz?
<wdh> ah.. ok
<psychicist> gewoon de tar.gz uitgepakt op een server share, hij heeft het altijd gedaan tot nu onder Kubuntu
<wdh> dat was mijn ervaring ook altijd op ubuntu
<wdh> al doe ik de laatste tijd de aangifte op windows
<psychicist> de windows versie doet het ook, maar de linux versie geeft minder gedoe hier op kantoor
<psychicist> vooral ook omdat windows soms heel raar doet en ik ben hier alleen maar "part-time" beheerder naast mijn studie
<idefix> hoi, moeten er in Evolution mail komma's of puntkomma's tussen de verschillende e-mailadressen als je aan meerdere mensen eenzelfde e-mail stuurt?
<pjotter> Geen idee. Maar normaal is puntkomma.
<idefix> oke bedankt
<psychicist> bedankt JanC wdh OerHeks, ik ga dit thuis verder uitzoeken :)
<wdh> idefix, volgens mij waren het komma's :)
<wdh> maar daar komt je snel genoeg achter toch? :)
<pjotter> Hallo mensen!
<OerHeks> hoi pjotter
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug, pjotter!
<pjotter> ik viel ff weg :)
<pjotter> Ik laat dat nfs gedoe maar even rusten. Volgens mij is het onoplosbaar als ik zo eens rondneus op fora
<idefix> pjotter, jij ponybeffer!
<StefandeVries> idefix, pardon?
<idefix> geintje sorry
<idefix> dat komt van de katholieke voetbalclub
<StefandeVries> pjotter, kon je erom lachen?
<pjotter> ja hoor :)
<idefix> ik kan me nog herinneren dat Niek tegen onze tegenstanders zei "paardenbeffer!!!"
<idefix> dus ik nam dat over
<idefix> en toen zei onze captain "Nee, Vincent, het is paardenpijper en ponybeffer!"
<OerHeks> idefix, gedraag je
<pjotter> jah
<StefandeVries> we houden het kanaal graag kindvriendelijk.
<StefandeVries> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/
<idefix> er zijn toch geen kinderen hier nu?
<OerHeks> dat weet idefix/fukisan al jaren, StefandeVries
<idefix> wie is fukisan?
<StefandeVries> idefix, dat is het punt niet. Behave, or get kicked. :P
<idefix> het is al kinderbedtijd geweest
<idefix> ja togg?
<pjotter> Zeg mensen, ik heb net voor het eerst Ubuntu 11.10 gezien.
<idefix> is het mooi?
<pjotter> Het is anders
<idefix> allemaal wat fijntjeser?
<OerHeks> gnome3 loopt zeer soepeltjes op een SSD
<pjotter> Wat is die nieuwe layout? Is dat nog Gnome?
<idefix> OerHeks doet me een beetje denken aan een figuur uit een roman die ik aan het lezen ben
<pjotter> Want het ziet er wel ineens heel erg anders uit, moet ik zeggen.
<OerHeks> probeer eens gnome-shell, zoals gnome standaard word geleverd (als ik het goedheb)
<pjotter> wat is dat?
<idefix> kan je als je bang was dat je gehackt was met een upgrade naar 11.10 er zeker van zijn dat je van ze af bent?
<timo^> Gnome shell installeren, en dan in het aanmeldscherm voor Gnome Classic kiezen :)
<pjotter> timo: begrijp ik het nou goed dat je, als je de gewone gnome versie wil, iets moet installeren?
<timo^> idefix: ohnee, ik ben een kind. En houd gewoon eens op met dat offtopic gedoe.
<OerHeks> pjotter ja, unity is een ubuntu layer op gnome3, een andere ervaring dan gnome-shell
<timo^> pjotter: Je wilt gewoon de oude Gnome interface van 10.04/10.10?
<pjotter> Gaarne
<pjotter> Hoe?
<idefix> Gnome is toch de explorer a.h.w. of niet?
<pjotter> Want hier kan ik niets mee
<timo^> Gnome shell installeren via het software centrum
<pjotter> ok
<OerHeks> <ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<timo^> en dan in het aanmeldscherm kiezen voor 'Gnome Classic' :)
<OerHeks> jups
<pjotter> okeej
<pjotter> Oeff, was al bang dat hier niets meer aan te doen zou zijn
<OerHeks> pjotter heb je al lopen prutsen met my-unity ?
<OerHeks> die tool komt mee met 12.04 als ik het goedheb
<pjotter> Ja, een beetje
<pjotter> Beetje rondgeklikt enzo. Maar ik vindt het erg rommelig overkomen hoor.
<OerHeks> het is al beter dan het geweest is.
<pjotter> Ik begrijp helemaal niets van deze layout. Waar is het startmenu?
<StefandeVries> Het vraagt gewenning, maar als je het gewend bent is het fijn.
<StefandeVries> pjotter, grote zwarte knop met Ubuntu-logo linksboven
<pjotter> Het ziet er uit als een grote aai-phone.
<OerHeks> windows toets opent hem ook
<pjotter> Als je iets minimaliseert, waar gaat het dan heen?
<OerHeks> naar je unity-balk, normaal.
<pjotter> Ik had net firefox geopend via de unity balk. Maar als ik hem minimaliseer issie weg.
<Gos> een goedeavond allemaal
<OerHeks> helemaal geen icoon ?
<pjotter> Nee, ik zie 'm niet.
<pjotter> Oei, dit is echt niets voor mij :D
<OerHeks> icoon mag niet verdwijnen, als deze vaststaat. vreemd.
<pjotter> Misschien begrijp ik het niet?
<pjotter> Als ik firefox minimaliseer is het scherm weg. Maar als ik dan weer op de icoon van firefox in de balk klik, komt ie weer tevoorschijn. Kan natuurlijk ook met alt-tab.
<OerHeks> ow icoon is niet weg dus.,
<pjotter> Nee, het window
<OerHeks> de snelstarter is tevens programma-indicator, er staat een wit pijltje bij indien actief
<pjotter> Maar ik was gewend dat als je iets minimaliseert, dat het dan in de onderbalk staat o.i.d., snap je?
<OerHeks> jups, nu 'verdwijnt' hij naar links.
<OerHeks> heb je andere launchbars zoals docky draaien ofzo ?
<pjotter> nee hoor
<OerHeks> oke, dat verward dan niet.
<pjotter> Ik had hem net draaien in een virtual machine. Misschien werkt dat ook niet optimaal. Ik zal 'm gewoon eens opstarten vanaf de CD. Misschien werkt ie wat lekkerder.
<OerHeks> ehm ja, dat kan schelen
<pjotter> hmmm..
<pjotter> Weet je. Ubuntu 11.10 ziet eruit als een touchscreen app. Dat is misschien leuk voor mobiele dingen. Maar voor een gewone desktop computer? Ik weet het niet hoor.
<Gos> je kunt nog wel terug naar de oude gnome geloof ik
<Gos> zal even zoeken
<OerHeks> oude gnome word niet meer ontwikkeld. dus dat is kansloos.
<pjotter> Even een vraagje: Ik hoef niet perse terug naar de oude gnome. Maar is het niet mogelijk om met deze gnome3 (want dat is het toch?) een soort layout te krijgen met de oude look en feel?
<OerHeks> pjotter, al die pogingen vind ik niet lekker werken, en je zult toch mee moeten. zelfs mint heeft dat nu door :-D
<Gos> http://deviceguru.com/ubuntu-11-10-without-shell-shock/ soort van
<pjotter> wat is mint?
<Gos> een andere distro een aftakking van ubuntu
<pjotter> ah ok
<pjotter> Die gaan nu ook met deze nieuwe layout?
<Gos> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
<Gos> blijkbaar
<alex-> Is het mogelijk om de pid van een process te krijgen als je weet vanaf welke map hij gestart is?
<Gos> weet je hoe het process het
<alex-> ja
<alex-> Maar ik heb 2 processen draaien
<alex-> allebei uit een andere map maar met de zelfde naam
<OerHeks> pidof <applicatie>
<Gos> heem dat is heel vervelend maar als je ps-aux | grep <proccesnaam> doe staat er dan niet de map bij ik weet het niet zekker
<OerHeks> een process kan uit meerdere delen bestaan idd
<alex-> Dan krijg ik 2 processen te zien
<alex-> Hoe weet ik nou welke ik moet afsluiten?
<Gos> en allebij kan niet zeker
<Gos> en dan alleen die je wilt weerstarten?
<alex-> Ik wil er 1 laten draaien en 1 afsluiten
<alex-> Zou beetje stom zijn als ik downtime heb omdat ik een andere server af moet sluiten...
<Gos> wat geeft ps -aux |grep <processnaam>
<OerHeks> welke je moet sluiten, is testen denk ik.
<alex-> Gos: 2 processen
<alex-> nja, 3
<OerHeks> we kunnen zo goed antwoord geven, als je niet zegt welke processen enzo
<alex-> alex      3794 64.0  0.5 109032 10116 pts/3    Dl   21:09   0:03 ./mta-server
<alex-> alex      3805  0.0  0.0   3172   712 pts/3    S+   21:09   0:00 grep mta-server
<alex-> alex     18194  0.0  1.6 186380 34144 ?        Sl   Jan27   1:56 ./mta-server
<OerHeks> lekker vaag
<alex-> de processen heten mta-server
<OerHeks> probeer de eerste
<alex-> waarom de eerste?
<alex-> misschien sluit ik dan de verkeerde af en dan heb ik last van downtime
<OerHeks> meeste kans.
<OerHeks> duh, downtime boeit me niet.
<Gos> elke server heeft wel een downtime
<Gos> zelfs bij ing
<Gos> oh god de lan is dood als we even 10 seconden geen gta kunnen spelen
<alex-> lan?
<alex-> Ik vindt het niet prettig als iemand in-game iets aan het maken is met een programma dat hij dan er opeens uitgegooit wordt
<alex-> Dan neemt hij ergens anders hosting
<OerHeks> jij vraagd hoe je een process moet killen, je zal daar wel een reden voor hebben, niet ?
<pjotter> Vraagje: Heeft Kubuntu nu ook dat Unity?
<OerHeks> neen
<pjotter> Dat begint dan toch een optie te worden
<Gos> k(de )ubuntu niet nee
<OerHeks> KDE zit nu op 4.8
<OerHeks> KDE gaat een andere weg, onafhankelijker.
<alex-> OerHeks: ja, maar ik wil niet de verkeerde killen
<pjotter> Ik heb net nog even zitten spelen met 11.10. Maar, sorry. Als Ubuntu die kant op gaat, wordt het voor mij toch tijd om een ander distro op te zoeken.
<alex-> ik wil server1 afsluiten en niet server2
<alex-> pjotter: ubuntu 11.04 met gnome 2 hier :D
<alex-> nja, nu heb ik LXDE erop staan
<pjotter> alex-: Snap ik, maar waarom blijven zitten met ouwe meuk? Is het niet mogelijk om gnome3 in de oude stijl te krijgen? Ik ga dat toch eens onderzoeken hoor. Want ik kan niet geloven dat terugvallen naar een oude gnome versie de enige mogelijkheid is om een beetje normale layout te krijgen.
<alex-> Is er wel, maar vergt wat moeite
<Gos> alex ik ben bang dat je het verschil in de services niet gaat vinden want het is vanaf hetzelfde script gestart
<alex-> zoek anders even op internet naar 'how to make gnome 3 look like gnome 2'
<alex-> Gos: ja, maar wel vanaf een andere map
<OerHeks> geef services een andere naam, helpt.
<pjotter> Ik heb net een youtubbe video zitten kijken van iemand die uitlegt hoe dat moet. Maar het blijft toch een beetje klooien allemaal.
<alex-> kan niet
 * MiKa_ vind gnome 3 juist mooi
<alex-> dan start de server niet meer
<OerHeks> ik vind gnome3 best werkzaam. al verlang ik wel weer terug naar KDE.
<pjotter> Het ziet er wel mooi uit. Dat ben ik met je eens. Maar het gebruik vindt ik belangrijker. En zeker voor de dingen waar ik mijn computer voor gebruik is deze layout echt niet handig.
<MiKa_> ok
<alex-> heb ik ook met unity
<alex-> ik heb liever gebruikersvriendelijkheid dan mooiheid
<alex-> en besides, me accu trekt unity niet
<OerHeks> geen ATI en een SSD helpt.
<MiKa_> dat kan, ik heb zelf nog gnome 2 maar bij mijn vrouw gnome 3 maar werk toch graag met die pc
<alex-> OerHeks: ssd is te duur
<pjotter> Ik ga eens wat meer onderzoeken hierover. Want ik heb nu wel een beslissing te maken of ik bij Ubuntu blijf, of dat ik nu beter naar een andere distro kan gaan.
<OerHeks> je kan het ook anders zien, je site helpt ubuntu-ers, pjottr
<pjotter> welke site?
<alex-> pjotter: waarom meteen een andere distro als je gewoon een andere WM kan installeren?
<OerHeks> er zijn velen die overstappen op LXDE en XFCE
<MiKa_> LXDE is toch gewoon bijna gelijk aan gnome2 ?
<OerHeks> uh, ben jij een andere pjotter dan die van comptertip ?
<Gos> oke alex het ene process is vandaag gestaret en de andere ongeveer vrijdag?
<Gos> kan dat kloppen
<alex-> ja dat weet ik nu wel
<alex-> maar later weet ik dat niet meer
<alex-> als mensen zelf hun process mogen starten
<Gos> ah dus opzich is het niet voor nu maar voor in de toekomst een vraag
<pjotter> alex-: Ubuntu werd altijd gemaakt met de oude Gnome layout in gedachten. Maar vanaf nu zal het meer toegaan naar Unity, lijkt me. Dan moet ik dus iedere keer een hoop toeren uithalen om m'n computer weer enigszins (voor mij) werkbaar te krijgen. Dan lijkt het mij gewoon makkelijker om een distro te zoeken met een andere visie. Er zullen vast nog distro's zijn die bewust niet meegaan in deze 'touchscreen-achtige' layouts.
<alex-> ah
<pjotter> Ik ga o.a. een kijken naar 'gewoon' Debian. Of heeft die inmiddels ook al een Unity-achtige GUI?
<OerHeks> alle distro's gaan over op gnome3, je kan wel krampachtig blijven hangen, en velen nu met jou, maar dit zal doodbloeden. maar dat is mijn mening.
<Gos> ah dus opzich is het niet voor nu maar voor in de toekomst een vraag? en is het idee dat in de toekomst deze mensen die zelf de proccesen mogen starten een iegen username krijgen op de server?
<OerHeks> unity is alleen op ubuntu, vziw. draait trouwens op LightDM.
<pjotter> Ik ben niet perse 'tegen' Oerheks, hoor. Maar ik kijk puur naar wat ik met mijn computer wil doen. Ubuntu gaat blijkbaar voor een soort touchscreen-achtige look en feel. Dat is misschien wel handig voor allerlei mobiele toepassingen en tablets enzo. Maar voor een gewone desktop computer vind ik het toch niet passen.
<pjotter> Misschien verzinnen ze nog iets en komen ze met een passend alternatief voor ouderwetselingen als ik? :D
<pjotter> Ik ga het in de komende tijd eens uitzoeken allemaal! Mensen, de groetjes!
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<Gos> hey hebben jullie het ook dat jullie goorle niet kunnen berieken via de dns maar wel via 173.194.64.94?
<alex-> nee
<OerHeks> klinkt als dns fout.
<Gos> vreemd
<OerHeks> dat zul je dan ook met andere sites hebben, denk ik ?
<Gos> nee alleen google
<Gos> maar is nu weer weg
<Gos> vreemd
<OerHeks> zondagavond is wel druk bij google.
<OerHeks> net als maandagochtend.
<misnix3> oh google, niet goorle. google mail was even niet te bereiken, klopt
<Gos> google boedoelde ik ook hier een typo maar in mijn browser niet hoor
<OerHeks> ow niks te zien http://www.google.com/appsstatus
<misnix3> ik had hier een knipperende mail notifiier
<Gos> hen je dan niet een nieuw mailtje?
<misnix3> nee, kon google mail niet bereiken
<misnix3> bij mail knippert ie gelukkig niet
<alex-> Iemand die verstand heeft van ssh 192.168.178. -X 'thunar'
<alex-> Iemand die verstand heeft van ssh 192.168.178.33 -X 'thunar'
<viezerd> ?
<idefix> die naam impliceert vanalles
<alex-> Ik wil de bestanden van de server doorzoeken met een file manager alsof het me eigen pc is
<viezerd> waarom zo moeilijk en niet gewoon in een Terminal ?
<alex-> omdat klikken makkelijker gaat
<viezerd> heb je Thunar op je server geinstalleerd ?
<alex-> nope
<alex-> moet dat?
<OerHeks> zo open je waarschijnlijk een thunar-sessie, niet onbelangrijk lijkt me ...
<marcv> je kunt met sshfs een schijf of dir mounten in je lokale filesystem
<marcv> kun je 'm benaderen als lokale dir dus
 * marcv gaat slapen
<OerHeks> ja, maar hij wil klikken, grafisch
<marcv> dan kun je 'm toch met je loakel filemanager gebruiken
<marcv> lokale dus
<OerHeks> uh ja, dat is waar
<marcv> :-)
<marcv> vind sshfs zelf erg fijn
<marcv> of mc met een shell connectie
<marcv> bijna grafisch..
 * marcv zegt weltrusten
<alex-> marcuy_: hoe doe ik dit dan?
<alex-> gtg
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-21
 * exalt gotz rootz
<exalt> pentest succesvol hahaha
<StefandeVries> Goed werk, exalt.  Maarreeh #ubuntu-nl-offtopic. ;)
<exalt> ohh
<lg188> Hallo, Vandaag zit ik nogaltijd met airtime vast. Dezekeer werkt de web interface
<lg188> maar media monitor en liquidsoap werken nogaltijd niet.
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556005/ is de error log voor media-monitor en http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555996/ is de output van het instalatie script
<JasperCoenraats> hello
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand waarom mijn libreoffice niet altijd mijn Data-partitie herkent?
<JasperCoenraats> Op het ophalen van een laatst-geopend bestand geeft hij een error
<JasperCoenraats> als ik een bestand vanaf Home Folder laadt lukt het wel, en ook de andere bestanden leveren geen error meer op
<JasperCoenraats> alsof ik dus eerst de partitie moet "aanzetten"
<MrChrisDruif> Wut? Wachten we niet eens op antwoord? O.o
<lg188> Bljkbaar niet MrChrisDruif
<lordievader> Niemand in Ubuntu-nl lijkt op antwoord te wachten...
<viezerd> makkelijk toch
<Ynze> mogge :-)
<Ynze> Heb een ubutu vraagje voor een eee pc 901...
<StefandeVries> Zeg het eens.
<Ynze> ubuntu  dus.
<Ynze> Waarkan ik de software vinden, om op een sticky te zetten?
<Ynze> Ben al hele tijd aan t zoeken.
<Ynze> goeie vraag, Stefan?
<Ynze> dag erik_k
<StefandeVries> Heb je geen internetverbinding?
<erik_k> hoi
<Ynze> jawel, maar alleen deze nor=tebook en dus niet degene waar het voor is...
<StefandeVries> Ah zo.
<lg188> also Airtime problem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556005/ error log van media-monitor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555996/ output van het installatie script
<Ynze> De uitgeperste versie van Ubuntu op een sticky doet t wel...
<Ynze> hee!!
<viezerd> Ynze: google op 'suse studio image writer'
<StefandeVries> Gedownloade pakketten staan in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<Ynze> even kijken.doe ik even, viez.
<viezerd> die werkt op elk platform
<Ynze> Hmm, heb alleen een stick van 16 Mb.
<Ynze> 1 Gb nodig.
<Ynze> toch internet nodig op die notebook...
<Ynze> haha, de notebook staat weer vast!
<MrChrisDruif> Ynze; je kan ook eens kijken naar apt-web
<MrChrisDruif> Een extensie voor Chrome/ium
<Ynze> Maar Mr Chris, is dat wel te doen onder deze notebook? Ja die draait ook nog met Windows 7. pfff
<Ynze> (die andere staat weer vast, 2e maal)
<MrChrisDruif> Je probeert toch niet de gewone Ubuntu te installeren op die eee pc 901?
<MrChrisDruif> Zou dan eerder gaan voor Lubuntu of Xubuntu.
<Ynze> neeeeeeee... haha
<Ynze> Maar die pc moet verbinding maken met mn internet en doorstarten.\
<Ynze> Is een beetje te zwaar geladen met Windows xp
<Ynze> Ben geen fan van die Windows, maar ja. staat er op....
<MrChrisDruif> Windows XP is zelfs nog zwaar voor dat ding inderdaad. Ben je al bezig om Linux erop te zetten?
<Ynze> Nou, aan het kijken wat er op past. Allemaal op zich klein versies.
<Ynze> Alleen via cd of dvd.
<Ynze> En die kunnen niet,
<Ynze> mint of zo.
<Ynze> lubuntu.
<Ynze> HE! De stucky blijkt 7,44 Gb!
<Ynze> De iso vorm is 620 Mb...
<Ynze> Voor mij is de vraag die iso-vorm op sticky te krijgen,
<MrChrisDruif> Ynze; unetbootin
<lordievader> Unetbootin!!! :D
<Ynze> zodanig dat de eee pc ervan boot?
<MrChrisDruif> Ynze; http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; too slow ;-)
<Ynze> ik ben 3 jaar linux kwijt... maar ga meteen kijken! thanks!
<MrChrisDruif> 3 jaar linux kwijt? O.o?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; hebben wie hier niet toevallig een botje rondlopen die zulke linkjes kan onthouden?
<lordievader> Kan ubottu hier niet eens heen komen?
<MrChrisDruif> Bijv.
<MrChrisDruif> Commando's zijn wel Engels, maar beter dan niets lijkt me zo.
<Ynze> Engels is geen probleem. Het aan et downloaden. Gaaf!
<Ynze> ja, linuxkennis is even weggeweest.
<Ynze> Jaren in de it gewerkt met vele soorten linux en AIX (bijna alle versies). Toen even uit de it geweest. scheiding en zo...
<Ynze> Nu mag ik niet meer werken in de IT. Maar ben volop weer bezig!
<Ynze> Als je het leuk vind, kijkmaar eens op http://justynze.blogspot.nl
<Ynze> Er is software geinstalleerd op de sticky.
<Ynze> Maar vraagt of het geinstalleerd kan worden. Niet hier.
<Ynze> Op de andere notebook wordt het niet echt gezien en probeert het te booten van de Windows platform.
<Ynze> Wat niet lukt,,,
<Ynze> Mischien goed om morgen verder te gaan.
<Ynze> Ik laat de pc gewwon aan.
<Ynze> Later!
<lordievader> Succes morgen, Ynze
<Ynze> dankje!
<Ynze> Quit
<Ynze> ehmm :-)
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; als Ynze morgen terugkomt, ze dan even tegen hem dat hij naar de boot volgorde moet kijken.
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Als ik het niet vergeet en hem zie zal ik het zeggen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom.
<MrChrisDruif> (En anders is het gewoon een uitbreiding op je installatie kennis)
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Ach, als hij linux gewend is zal hij het toch wel merken?
<MrChrisDruif> Mogelijk, maar als hij er naar vraagt weet je het in ieder geval.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-22
<Ynze> goedemorgen!
<Ynze> Al wakker?
<trijntje> goede morgen
<Ynze> morge.
<Ynze> Zal ik mijn vraag weer uitleggen? :-)
<Ynze> Een eee pc 901 probeer ik met linux te installeren.
<Ynze> tip gehad op usb en andere pc een linux boot via UNetbootin te downloaden.
<Ynze> De eee pc ingesteld in de bios, hiervan te booten
<Ynze> Maar deze boot gewoon Windows.
<Ynze> zelfs internet verbinding!
<Ynze> Dan is het beter direct te installeren?
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met die laatste twee zinnen?
<trijntje> het klinkt alsof de bios denkt dat je usb stick een harddisk is, dus je moet dan met de usb stick in de pc naar de bios gaan, en dan bij bootvolgorde de 'usb-stick harddisk' als eerste boot device instellen
<Ynze> klopt, volgorde is zo gesteld in de bios.
<Ynze> Maar doet dat niet.
<Ynze> Sinds vandaag heb ik er internet verbinding mee. Voorheen niet.
<Ynze> Kan dus rechtstreeks naar UNetbootin?
<Ynze> download is begonnen op de eee pc 901, trijntje!
<Ynze> toch dank voor de hint die je gaf!
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<lordievader> Hey Ynze, ik moest van MrChrisDruif zeggen: "als Ynze morgen terugkomt, ze dan even tegen hem dat hij naar de boot volgorde moet kijken.", maar ik geloof dat trijntje dat net ook al heeft gemeldt.
<Ynze> klopt!
<Ynze> Maar er is wat veranderd!
<Ynze> Lordievader...
<Ynze> De eee pc heeft nu internetverbinding!
<Ynze> ben opnieuw daarop aan het downloaden.
<lordievader> Mooizo :)
<Ynze> Dan kan die wel ervan booten.
<Ynze> Heel gedoe geweest met die windows om internet op te kunnen!
<Ynze> thanks zover.
<lordievader> Ynze: Hoe probeer je nu eigenlijk Ubuntu te installeren?
<Ynze> Nou, het is geen ubuntu.
<Ynze> Het is Damn Small Linux.
<Ynze> Die schijnt voor oudere machines geschikt te ijn, mvn071.
<Ynze> z
<mvn071> ?
<trijntje> hoe oud is die pc?
<Ynze> ben nu aan het herstarten.
<Ynze> die pc is een EEE pc type 901.
<Ynze> 2008 komtie
<Ynze> Tja, trijntje, ik ben ook wat ouder.
<Ynze> 49
<lordievader> Ynze: Kunnen die EEE pc's niet gewoon lubuntu aan?
<lordievader> Ynze: Ah hier zegt iemand dat Xubuntu wellicht ook een goed idee is: http://kontsu.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-on-an-asus-eee-pc-901/
<Ynze> Lordievader: Zeker, en net achter (haha) alleen start het apparaat telekns van Windows op! Ondanks dat het in de bios wordt aangegeven van sticky.
<Ynze> Maar zal even kijken op Xubuntu.
<lordievader> Ynze: Kan je niet met F11 0.i.d. naar een boot menu? Danwel, is je usb-stick geschikt om te booten, hoe heb je deze gemaakt? Via Unetbootin?
<Ynze> Met F2 kom je er en stel je de bios in.
<lordievader> Ynze: Klopt maar vaak hebben biossen ook een knop om in het boot menu te komen, vaak iets van F10~F11~F12
<Ynze> Maar het apparaat blijft proberen windows op e starten. Het lijkt of het af en toe niet luistert naar het toestennord
<Ynze> ik probeer f10 en f11 even
<Ynze> f10 niet....
<Ynze> f12 ook niet.
<Ynze> Zag even snel iets van TAB toets...
<lordievader> Ynze: Het zou ook ESC kunnen zijn: http://forum.eeeuser.com/index.php?/topic/69516-start-eeepc-901-on-usb/
<Ynze> BINGO! Het is escape!
<Ynze> kies hier voor bootdevice usb disk!
<Ynze> 1 stap verder gekomen.
<Ynze> SYSLINUS:\ 4.03 - Error noconfiguration directive found!
<Ynze> Het zoekt heet boot:
<lordievader> Ynze: Ik zou zeggen, zet Xubuntu op je stick via Unetbootin en probeer het nogmaals.
<Ynze> ok
<Ynze> dan eerst weer booten met de eee pc?
<Ynze> of kan het via een andere pc?
<Ynze> Het laden van de stick dus.
<lordievader> Ynze: Unetbootin kan inderdaad via een ander pc.
<Ynze> ok. doe ik het via de andere.
<Ynze> Xubuntu is niet te vinden op UNetbootin.
<lordievader> Ynze: Lubuntu wel neem ik aan? Neem je die.
<Ynze> Niet standaard.
<Ynze> Misschien alleen als iso...
<Ynze> zal opnoemen welke?
<lordievader> Ynze: Ik kijk wel even.
<Ynze> kubuntu gevonden...
<Ynze> zat een schuifbalkje.... stom van me
<lordievader> Ynze: Kubuntu is even zwaar als Ubuntu, misschien wel zwaarder...
<lordievader> Ynze: Bij mij staan zowel Lubuntu als Xubuntu in het lijstje.
<Ynze> ok. kies dus Xuuntu.
<Ynze> b
<Ynze> 12.04_Lice
<Ynze> Live
<Ynze> 703 Mb komt op de stick.
<Ynze> Eerst via de pc.
<Ynze> Bijna gedownload op de pc
<Ynze> lordievader: die sticky nog bootable maken ofzo???
<lordievader> Ynze: Dat doet Unetbootin allemaal voor jou.
<Ynze> ok!
<Ynze> Tegenwooridg veel beter allemaal.
<Ynze> Bestanden uitpakken?
<Ynze> Uitgepakt 11 vban 205?
<Ynze> op sticky?
<lordievader> Ynze: Unetbootin download een iso voor je pakt deze uit naar je usb-stick en modificeert de usb-stick zodat ervanaf geboot kan worden.
<Ynze> aha!
<Ynze> lordievader: dank weer voor je uitleg.
<lordievader> Geen probleem ;)
<Ynze> Een hele verbetering toen ik begon - ahem.
<Ynze> Alles is op de sticky.
<Ynze> Prog vraagt herstart of sluiten.
<Ynze> Neem aan dat het sluiten is?
<lordievader> Ynze: Sluiten, usb stick uit pc A halen en in pc B prikken, en pc B via stick laten booten.
<Ynze> ok
<Ynze> heb gereboot op pc B. met sticky.
<Ynze> hoef nergens voor te kiezen, wordt opnieuw geinstalleerd!
<Ynze> Beizg met de tijd e.d.
<Ynze> Kubuntu 12.04 wordt geinstalleerd! Thanks!!!!
<lordievader> Ynze: Kubuntu? Kubuntu is te zwaar voor die EEE pc...
<lordievader> Hoogstwaarschijnlijk....
<Ynze> De pc reboot nu...
<Ynze> ingelogt
<Ynze> even een df geven?
<Ynze> duurteven
<lordievader> Ynze: Df? Waarom?
<Ynze> kijken hoeveel schijfruimte gebriukt is of wordt.
<Ynze> op zon pc is er niet veel.
<lordievader> Ynze: Als je dat wilt weten, ga je gang. Zal 1 a 2 GB zijn schat ik. Tenzij je echt Kubuntu hebt geinstaleerd, die is wat meer.
<Ynze> dus xubuntu eigenlijk downloaden, dus
<Ynze> Daccht dat ik dat deed...
<lordievader> Ynze: Draai je kde?
<Ynze> even kijken.
<Ynze> ja.
<Ynze> Maar waar zie ik dat het KDE is?
<Ynze> het is grafisch
<lordievader> Ynze: Open de system settings, als er bij Help (balk bovenaan) "about KDE" staat draai je Kubuntu.
<Ynze> Er staat  "About KDE".
<Ynze> versie 4.8.4
<lordievader> Ynze: Dan draai je Kubuntu.
<Ynze> YEAH!!
<Ynze> ik geniet!
<Ynze> thanks!
<Ynze> nu nog internet, geluid, webcam.
<Ynze> via System Settings.
<Ynze> bluetooth
<Ynze> ik geef je toch mijn email. ok?
<lordievader> Ynze: ??
<Ynze> lordievader: nog geen internet op de EEE pc.
<lordievader> Ynze: Wifi neem ik aan? Draai eens "rfkill list"
<Ynze> euh?
<lordievader> Ynze: Open een terminal (Konsole), en draai het commando: rfkill list
<Ynze> ja, die console zoek ik juist.
<Ynze> hebbes
<Ynze> output?
<Ynze> alles op no.
<Ynze> werkt vi hier?
<Ynze> JA!!!!!
<lordievader> Ynze: Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com
<Ynze> ??
<lordievader> Ynze: Voor de output van de rfkill
<Ynze> lordievader: ik snap het niet.
<Ynze> is het een commando?
<Ynze> Lordievader: Hoe is het commando?
<lordievader> Ynze: Ik wil graag de output van: "rfkill list" zien, die kan je plaatsen op paste.ubuntu.com en mij het linkje geven.
<Ynze> ok.... weer nieuw voor mij hoor!
<Ynze> gebeurd er nu wat?
<Ynze> pffffff
<lordievader> Ynze: Bedenk me net dat deze aanpak niet gaat werken. Probeer eens: rkfill unblock all (wellicht heb je sudo nodig).
<Ynze> het zegt: rkfill ound
<Ynze> f
<Ynze> lordievader:
<Ynze> (foutje)
<lordievader> Ynze: Ah tikfout: rfkill unblock all
<Ynze> ja, permission denied.
<lordievader> Ynze: Dat dacht ik al: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Ynze> lordievader: permission denied.
<Ynze> doen!
<Ynze> he
<Ynze> lordievader: Done!
<lordievader> Ynze: Draai nog eens een keer: rfkill list, staat er nog een hard-blocked op yes?
<Ynze> lordievader: tijdelijk uitgevoerd als root dus.
<Ynze> no
<Ynze> lf: no
<Ynze> lordievader: :-)
<lordievader> Ynze: Niks dat op blocked staat?
<Ynze> lordievader: alles op: no
<Ynze> maar ben user weer!
<Ynze> id geeft ynze
<Ynze> lordievader:  sudo dus?
<lordievader> Ynze: Nee dat betekent dat de wifi niet word geblocked door het een of ander, ofwel je zou verbinding moeten kunnen maken met je netwerk.
<Ynze> lordievader: wellicht nog configureren van wifi?
<Ynze> lordievader: (set -o vi gedaan)
<lordievader> Ynze: Meestal werken die dingen "out-of-the-box"
<Ynze> lordievader: is een EEE pc he. :-)
<Ynze> lordievader: Bovenon scherm staat een verbodsbord door de kleine illustratie.
<lordievader> Ynze: Is dat je network manager?
<Ynze> lordievader: Ja. De wireless instellingen zijn blanco.
<lordievader> Ynze: Bedoel je de connecties?
<Ynze> lordievader; Ja. Een  wireless connectie hiermee aan het maken.
<Ynze> lordievader: draadloos.
<lordievader> Ynze: Die maakt hij zelf wel aan als je met een netwerk verbind.
<Ynze> Lordievader: Dus naar het netwerk laten zoekn?
<lordievader> Ynze: Inderdaad.
<Ynze> Lordievader: Ah, heb rechtermuis op het icoontje gedaan. Kan er een kiezen. Die van mij!
<Ynze> lordievader: Moet waarschijnlijk weer root zijn?
<Ynze> lordievader: ja dus...
<lordievader> Ynze: Nee hoor.
<Ynze> nee?
<Ynze> lordievader: nee>
<lordievader> Ynze: Voor de network manager niet.
<Ynze> lordievader: Maar hoe klik ik deze dan aan?
<Ynze> lordievader: zo doet het het niet.
<lordievader> Ynze: Klik op het icoon van de network manager, als het goed is heeft hij dan al een paar netwerken gevonden, klik degene aan die je wilt hebben. En dan gaat hij verbinden.
<Ynze> lordievader: het is niet aanklikbaar.
<Ynze> lordievader: rechtermuis geeft:
<Ynze> lordievader: 3 opties. Network Manager Settings, Panel Options, Remove...
<Ynze> lordievader: 1e keuze?
<Ynze> misschien een reboot?
<Ynze> lordievader:  vergeten ...
<lordievader> Ynze: Wacht even...
<Ynze> lordievader: ok.
<lordievader> Ynze: Die bedoel ik: http://imagebin.org/243798
<Ynze> lordievader: ik kijk.
<lordievader> Ynze: Als mijn wlan aan zou staan zie je onder "Wired connection 1" de gevonden netwerken staan.
<Ynze> lordievader: heb ik hier wel. alleen leesbaar.
<Ynze> lordievader: enable networking staat aan en enebale wiless ook.
<lordievader> Ynze: Vind ie netwerken?
<Ynze> lordievader: zie diverse "Connections"...
<Ynze> lordievader: Manage connections wel
<lordievader> Ik heb een aanname gedaan, misschien was deze niet just. Je hebt een wifi-netwerk, juist?
<Ynze> lordievader: Het is een permissie ergens.
<Ynze> lordievader: maar moet zo weg. Kan even duren voor ik terug ben.
<lordievader> Ynze: Is mijn aanname juist?
<Ynze> ja
<Ynze> lordievader:  Ja.
<lordievader> Oke, laten we het anders proberen, open een terminal en draai: iw wlan0 scan|grep SSID
<lordievader> Ynze: Ik ga er even vanuit dat het wlan0 is.
<Ynze> lordievader: hoe kan ik dat checken?
<lordievader> Ynze: Draai het commando, als het niet wlan0 is gaat hij wel zeuren.
<Ynze> lordievader: rfkill list?
<lordievader> iw wlan0 scan|grep SSID
<Ynze> lordievader: operation not permitted (-1)       -       :-)
<Ynze> lordievader: sudo
<lordievader> Ynze: Sorry ik draai alles in een root shell, inderdaad sudo.
<Ynze> ok. zal weer even typen.
<lordievader> Ynze: Krijg je output, en staat jouw netwerk ertussen?
<Ynze> lordievader: ja dus.
<Ynze> lordievader: net gepast voor je.
<Ynze> lordievader: Dus wel zichtbaar alleen niet te krijgen.
<lordievader> Ynze: Oke, als jouw netwerk ertussen staat is er niks mis met je wlan kaart.
<Ynze> lordievader: toch zegt het not connected op WLAN interface.
<Ynze> lordievader: MAW, locaal niet bekene kaart?
<lordievader> Klopt, maar aan gezien je zei dat network manager geen netwerken kon vinden...
<lordievader> Ynze: Wellicht helpt een reboot...
<Ynze> lordievader: ok, reboot even.
<Ynze> lordievader: momentje...
<Ynze> lordievader: heb internet!
<lordievader> Ynze: Mooi zo :D
<Ynze> lordievader: vraag was zelf de SSID op te geven!
<Ynze> lordievader: Zal eens kijken of ik hier kan koem via die pc.
<Ynze> lordievader: KDE wallet service draait nu...
<Ynze> lordievader: alleen de muis doet t... hahaha
<Ynze> lordievader: wel leuk zo.
<Ynze> lordievader: en ctrl + alt + del knop.
<Ynze> lordievader: heb uit- en ingelogged.
<StefandeVries> Ynze: je hoeft niet altijd iemands nick te noemen hoor, alleen als er verwarring kan ontstaan. :-)
<Ynze> lordievader: het systeem gebruikt nu geluid!
<Ynze> lv: ok, doe ik!
<StefandeVries> =D
<Ynze> Heb zelf geen nick. ik ben ik. Ynze
<Ynze> heb internet weer draaien.
<Ynze> hoe voeg je bij rekonq een page toe?
<Ynze> ok StefadeVries... :-)
<Ynzeweer> ehm, het werkt!
<Ynze> ynzeweer is de andere notebook.
<Ynzeweer> ynzeweer is inderdaad de andere noodboek!
<Ynze> Veel beter
<Ynze> Iedereen: Ik ga zo weg en ben pas weer voor het diner terug. Is mij nog te levern hoe hier alles werkt?
<Ynze> Dan dus...
<StefandeVries> "Hoe hier alles werkt." Dat is nogal breed. :P
<lordievader> Linux leren kan jaren duren...
<Ynze> lordievader: Dat geeft niet. Heb ik nog veel te doen!
<Ynze> Niet zozeer het leren van Linux, maar de weg weten!
<Ynze> Affijn, ik ga er vandoor en tot later.
<Ynze> Iedereen: ben jaren een unixer geweest. Weet de weg, alleen de nieuw commandos... Vi is geen probleem.
<Ynze> Iedereen: Maar dank allen. Later!!!!!
<Ynzeweer> hallo... toch nog een klein vraagje overrekonq...
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<Ynzeweer> Allen maar: Waar zet je deze pagina in als merkpage?
<Ynzeweer> Stefan dus:
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik Rekonq zelf niet.
<Ynzeweer> Gevonden, door het te vrgen.... :-P
<Ynzeweer> dank en tot late!
<StefandeVries> :)
<Bauwe> Ik ben voor het eerst ingelogd op de wiki van het forum...kan alleen geen persoonlijk thuispagina maken...moet ik me hiervoor nog ergens anders aanmelden?
<Bauwe> ik probeer het op de andere channnels te vragen....
<RawChid> Dat kan kloppen Bauwe
<poekie> even een vraag ik werk nu met win 7 4gb geheugen maar mijn systeem is erg traag is overstappen op ubuntu een goeien keus
<StefandeVries> Ben je bekend met Ubuntu?
<poekie> ja redelijk
<StefandeVries> Dan zou je het eens in een livesessie kunnen proberen. :)
<poekie> nou ik heb het al gehad en was wel tevrede nu is het zo dat ik win 7 32 bit draai maar ik zou eigelijk win 7 64 moeten draaien mijn pc is nu traag en leest maar 3e half ram geheugen wat mijn iriteerd
<lordievader> poekie: Windows 7 heeft een performance analyzer, deze kan aangeven waardoor de pc traag is.
<poekie> verder heb ik ubuntu 12.4 gehad ik game ook graag is dit met ubuntu  ook zonder problrmrn mogelijk
<lordievader> poekie: Over het algemeen gaat dat een stuk lastiger, nu met de beta van Steam is het wel wat makkelijker geworden.
<poekie> leg eens uit er is toch een progamma wat fine heet
<lordievader> poekie: Wine, inderdaad. Het is een soort van emulator, vaak krijg je mindere performance of games/programma's werken simpel weg niet.
<poekie> dus dit is geen aanrader voor mijn ik speel fear 123 en dat soordt games
<lordievader> poekie: In de Wine Appdb kan je opzoeken of je programma draait onder Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<lordievader> poekie: Ik zou eigenlijk eerst gaan kijken waar het probleem ligt met Windows. Wat je natuurlijk ook kunt doen is een dual-boot, Windows voor games en Ubuntu voor overige zaken.
<poekie> heb ik geprobeerd maar er wordt gezegt dat ik win 7 64 bit moet draaien waar ik geen gel voor heb
<poekie> heb jij ook ubuntu
<lordievader> poekie: Ik heb een dualboot, Windows 7 (64bit in mijn geval) en Kubuntu 12.10 (ook 64bit).
<poekie> kan ik dan ook 64 bit draaien van ubuntu
<lordievader> poekie: Zolang jouw processor dat ondersteund, ja.
<poekie> en game jij ook
<poekie> mijn processor is qad core 2 2.66 ghz van intel
<lordievader> poekie: Nee, ik gebruik Windows voor Lightroom, Photoshop en Cubase.
<lordievader> poekie: I5?
<poekie> nee gewoon qad core 2 2,66 ghz van intel
<lordievader> poekie: Die support 64bit.
<StefandeVries> En wellicht via Wine ook je Windowsspellen.
<poekie> verder zal ik mijn systeem even op geven dit is asus p5kpl-vm moederbord met 4gb ddr2 800mhz en de processor weet je nu
<lordievader> Ah een "System Health Report", dat zocht ik, heb je die wel eens uitgevoerd?
<poekie> nee hoe doe je dat
<poekie> is ubuntu dan wel iets voor mijn wat oordelen jullie
<lordievader> poekie: Deze Computer -> Rechts-klik -> Properties -> Windows Experience Index -> Advanced Tools -> Generate a system health report
<lordievader> Er is vast een makkelijkere manier, maar dit is er eentje die ik ken.
<poekie> wat lijkt jij dan beter win 7 of ubuntu
<lordievader> poekie: Als je echt veel gamed zou ik het niet doen. Ben je bereid minder te gamen en een nieuw OS te leren zou ik het zeker doen.
<poekie> maar kan ik in wine chekken wat voor games ik kan spelen
<lordievader> poekie: In de Wine Appdb kan je opzoeken of je programma draait onder Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<StefandeVries> poekie: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<poekie> zou ik fear 123 kunnen spelen
<StefandeVries> Of dat kan of niet zou in die lijst moeten staan.
<poekie> hoe chek ik dat
<poekie> volgens mijn draaien deze game wel in wine willen jullie anders even kijken voor mijn
<poekie> en weten jullie al iets
<lordievader> poekie: Wat voor een rating krijgen de games?
<poekie> wat bedoel je
<lordievader> poekie: Silver, gold, garbage. Iets in die trand.
<poekie> weet niet
<poekie> het is fear3 wat het meest vraagt aan vereisten
<lordievader> poekie: Zoek Fear 3 eens op in de Wine AppDB, en kijk wat de rating is.
<poekie> platinum voor dvd garbage voor 1ste dag of zoiets
<lordievader> poekie: Heb jij de DVD? Die werkt namelijk (erg goed kennelijk). Hetzelfde doe je voor de andere 2. Pt = erg goed, Au = goed, Ag = werkt, hmm ik weet brons niet meer... Brons = werkt min of meer, garbage = werkt niet.
<lordievader> (Pt = Platina, Au = Goud, Ag = Silver)
<poekie> ja van ale 3 de games origneel
<poekie> welke versie kan ik het beste dan instaleren van ubuntu
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je hier versie?
<poekie> 32 of 64 12.4 lts lijkt mijn het beste
<lordievader> poekie: In iedergeval 64bit, en ik zou eigenlijk 12.10 nemen.
<poekie> draait die het beste en wordt die ook 5 jaar ondersteund
<lordievader> poekie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<lordievader> Maargoed tegen die tijd is 13.04 er al (denk zelfs 13.10 al...)
<poekie> oke bedankt ik denk toch dat ik voor 12.4 lts ga vanwegen de 5 jaar onderstening
<trijntje> goeden avond
<lordievader> Hey trijntje
<poekie> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen met mijn videokaart
<StefandeVries> Wat is je vraag?
<erik_k> Licht er aan wat er aan de hand is.
<poekie> ik heb ubunte 12.4 geinstaleerd maar hoe instaleer iki hem zelf in ubuntu
<poekie> de drivers heb ik gedownload maar hoe verder
<erik_k> Welke videokaart heb je?
<lordievader> poekie: De jockey lijkt mij makkelijker, zoek in het start menu naar "Additional Drivers".
<poekie> ati readon 5450hd 1gb pci express 2.o
<erik_k> Via "Extra stuurprogramma's" gaat het het makkelijkst.
<lordievader> Die bedoel ik....
<poekie> heb ik gedaan maar mijn game stotterd hij doet het wel met wine
<lordievader> poekie: Welke driver heb je in de jockey geactiveerd?
<poekie> fglrx van iti amd
<poekie> amd catalyst doet het wel
<poekie> hallo ben je er nog
<lordievader> poekie: Hoe staan de ingame settings? Op low?
<poekie> nee volgens mijn niet
<lordievader> poekie: Wellicht dat de game op low wel speelbaar is.
<poekie> hallo daar ben ik weer lordivader
<lordievader> poekie: Welkom terug.
<poekie> mijn game blijft stotteren
<poekie> ik heb de drivers gedownload
<lordievader> poekie: Welke drivers om exact te zijn? De fglrx drivers?
<poekie> ja maar een de anderen is niet geinstaleerd deze is voor updates
<lordievader> poekie: Zou je een screen-shot van de "Additional-Drivers/Extra Stuurprogramma's" kunnen sturen?
<poekie> hoe doe ik dit
<lordievader> poekie: Ik neem aan dat print-screen nog steeds werkt in Ubuntu, moet je anders aan iemand anders vragen, ik gebruik geen Ubuntu. Om een image te posten kan je gebruik maken van http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Vorenii> hallo :)
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<Vorenii> Ik heb een probleempje.
<Vorenii> En hoop dat iemand hier mij mss meer kan / wil helpen.
<StefandeVries> "Don't ask to ask, just ask." ;-)
<Vorenii> Juist ja :p
<Vorenii> Ik wil graag weten waarom mijn geluid niet werkt.
<Vorenii> Als ik mijn imac aanzet hoor ik wel geluid, daarna ook nog eventjes. Echter echt "in" Ubuntu krijg ik geen geluid mee.r
<Vorenii> Ik heb de input al op meerdere getest, en geprobeerd. Maar geen enkele werkt.
<StefandeVries> Hmm, de combi geluid en Ubuntu is vaak een lastige, maar ik kan je er niet mee verder helpen ben ik bang.  Wellicht iemand anders. :)
<Vorenii> Helaas, hopelijk iemand anders? :)
<Vorenii> Want dit werkt zo griezelig snel, maar geluid is toch wel handig :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, op zich hè. :P
<Vorenii> brb
<MrChrisDruif> Vorenii; nog steeds aanwezig?
<Vorenii> Ja MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Vorenii; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<MrChrisDruif> Daar kan je evt. eens naar kijken.
<Vorenii> ty :)
<MrChrisDruif> No prob.
<Vorenii> Dit is dan altijd jammer aan linux he
<Vorenii> hoe gebruiks vriendlijk ze het ook willen maken, je ontkomt er niet aan om toch in die conf's te moeten kloten :(
<Vorenii> *gebruiksvriendelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, wilde tegen hem zeggen dat het 9/10 wel goed gaat tegenwoordig.
<MrChrisDruif> Dat je zelden nog in die conf's hoeft te "klooien"
<StefandeVries> Maar je zult maar net die 1/10 zijn.
<lordievader> Het hoeft misschien niet altijd, maar het kan best leuk zijn :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-23
<bert__> hoi
<bert__> een vraag hier kan iemand mij meehelpen om te dowloaden via nieuws groepen ik heb het veel onder windows gedaan maar ik ken de progs niet onder linux
<sarawara> dag dag
<sarawara> weet er iemand of er iets bestaat om screen activity op te nemen in .mov ?
<Jeeves> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<sarawara> ook in .mov?
<Jeeves> Nee, natuurlijk niet.
<Jeeves> .mov is toch zo'n Apple ding?
<Jeeves> Dit doet .ogv
<Jeeves> Maar kan met mencoder vast omgezet worden naar .mov
<sarawara> mencoder?
<sarawara> ja, het moet in een apple want ik ben er niet in geslaagd de video info op mijn ubuntu te krijgen, dus ben op univ waar ze 'alleen maar' macs hebben
<misnix> mencoder bestaat ook voor osx vlgs mij
<sarawara> ok, bedankt!
<sarawara> 't is gelukt met recordmydesktop en omgezet hier :) nog een fijne dag!
<misnix> ook goed
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-24
<twofacedsomebits> navond
<twofacedsomebits> ik heb een vraag: ik draai ubuntu server, die dient als apache, ftp, mysql foto, file, forum, vpn server, de server krijgt zijn ip van een router in het netwerk, maar als ik via webmin in de netwrk instellingen kijk in routing & gateways, staat " act as router"  aangevinkt, is dat voor de vpn server, of mag die uit?
<eduard> goede morgen iedereen. Dit is mijn eerste stap bij dit chatkanaal. Ik heb nog veel te leren over ubuntu
<eduard> Heeft iemand ervaring met mpd en mpc? Op rijn raspberry pi draait mpd. Op mijn laptop kan ik via wifi radiozenders kiezen. Het spelen van .wav  of .mp3 files lukt nog niet
<lordievader> eduard: Hoe probeer je de wav files af te spelen? Voor de mp3 mis je denk ik een codec.
<trijntje> ed1703: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<trijntje> daarmee installeer je alle benodigde codecs
<lordievader> Goede middag
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-25
<peter__> h\
<peter__> hello
<Ynze> Goedendag weer, allen!
<lordievader> Hey Ynze, hoe is het ermee?
<Ynze> Lordievader: Goed. Op de notebook draait nog steeds De linux!
<Ynze> Even weg geweest (vriendin van net 4 maanden...).
<Ynze> 4 maanden verkering dus...
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd
<Ynze> lordevader: Maar wil eigenlijk een nog kleinder linux installeren.
<Ynze> lordievader: Aangezien ik morgen weer weg ben...
<lordievader> Ynze: Kleiner? Als in file-size?
<Ynze> lordievader: Inderdaad. Maar ook nog eenvoudiger.
<lordievader> Ynze: Kijk eens naar Damn Small Linux (installatie cd is 55 MB)
<lordievader> Ynze: Let wel, hier krijg je geen support voor DSL.
<Ynze> lordievader:  ok! ik zal het in ieder geval downloaden naar sticky.
<Ynze> lordievader: aha. vandaar... goed te weten het dus niet te doen :-) thanks!
<Ynze> lordievader: restart maar met Lubuntu. geen internet...
<lordievader> Ynze: Weet niet zeker of er ergens op Freenode een DSL support room is.
<Ynze> lordievader: Begrijp het. Zoals het nu draait op de EEE pc 901, met geluid, mag ik totaal niet mopperen.
<Ynze> lordievader:  moet eerder blij zijn!
<Ynze> lordievader: Het werkt!
<Germ> hallo, m'n zoon heeft verschillende bestanden uit de ubuntu map verwijderd,
<Ynze> lordievader: de EEE.
<Germ> ik zie ubuntu nog wel als regel in het opstartmenu,
<Germ> maar kan er daarna niet meer inkomen
<Ynze> Hoi Germ.
<lordievader> Germ: Uit welke map precies?
<Germ> als ik het nu van een andere computer kopieeer, de map ubuntu
<Germ> ubuntu map
<Germ> kan ik hem vanaf een andere computer kopieereen ?
<lordievader> Germ: Is dit vanuit een Windows machine?
<Germ> en dan bij mij terugplakken op de c:
<Germ> ja
<lordievader> Germ: Wubi installatie?
<Germ> ja
<lordievader> *zucht* Nog een reden om geen Wubi te gebruiken...
<Germ> heb thuis nog een computer met wubi
<lordievader> Germ: Als mijn geheughen mij niet in de steek laat, staat de complete installatie (/etc /home /usr, ....) in die map Ubuntu?
<Ynze> lordievader:: (Note ben even nu ynze_linux)
<lordievader> Ynze: Dat is mij duidelijk ;)
<Ynze_linux> :-)
<germ> sry ben er weer, klikte het verkeerde venster aan
<lordievader> Germ: Als mijn geheughen mij niet in de steek laat, staat de complete installatie (/etc /home /usr, ....) in die map Ubuntu?
<germ> heb nog 3 mappen, disks, install en winboot
<germ> hierin zijn de grub mappen telkens leeg
<germ> ben over 7 minuten weer terug, het is nu 5 over half 3
<lordievader> germ: Laten we even hopen dat de rest nog wel aanwezig is, je bootloader (Grub) is verdwenen. Zou dit een normale installatie zijn is dit eenvoudig te installeren, maar aangezien Wubi een hoop rommel is wordt dit zeer lastig. (Dat ik zo een twee drie geen oplossing weet komt ook doordat ik Wubi in geen jaren heb gebruikt) Je zou inderdaad kunnen proberen deze Grub makken vanuit een ander pc te kopieren.
<germ> oke, dan doe ik dat eerst voordat ik de schijf opnieuw ga indelen
<germ> even een andere vraag, ik wil win7, winxp en ubuntu op 1 harde schijf hebben
<germ> maakt het dan wat uit als de ene parititie in ntfs is, en ubuntu in ext 3?
<germ> kan de schijf het beste in 3 partities dan opdelen ?
<germ> wil dat doen met G-parted
<germ> 1 partitie win xp , 1 partitie win 7 en 1 partitie ubuntu.
<lordievader> germ: Je bent van plan een echte Ubuntu installatie te doen?
<germ> ja
<germ> maar overschrijven die niet elkaars opstartregels ?
<lordievader> germ: Eerst Xp -> Win7 -> Ubuntu
<germ> oke
<germ> en dan inderdaad op 3 verschillende partities ?
<germ> want ik meen dat er swapbestanden moeten worden aangemaakt voor zowel windows als ubuntu
<germ> doet elke besturingssysteem dat binnen de eigen partitie ?
<lordievader> XP zijn eigen partitie, Win7  maakt er automatisch 2. Voor Ubuntu zou ik er 3 gebruiken (als je swap wil), root, home en swap.
<germ> Ik heb een harde schijf van 1 TB. hoeveel GB kan de Ubuntu partitie gemaakt worden ?
<germ> er moet dus ook win xp en win 7 op
<lordievader> germ: De systeeem vereiste van Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<germ> als ik namelijk ubuntu als wubi installeerde, kon er maar 30Gb voor ubuntu kiezen
<lordievader> germ: Wubi zet de complete installatie van Ubuntu op de ntfs partitie van windows....
<germ> ja , en dat wil ik eigenlijk niet
<germ> Ik wil meer dan 50 Gb reserveren voor ubuntu
<lordievader> germ: Gebeurd ook niet als je Ubuntu via een live-cd installeerd. Trouwens voordat je hieraan begint vergeet niet een back-up te maken.
<germ> de backup is klaar, :P
<germ> Is het ook mogelijk om de ubuntu te installeren op een externe usb harde schijf ?
<lordievader> germ: Geloof van wel, ja.
<germ> hoe krijg ik dan de opstartregel van ubuntu er dan bij
<lordievader> germ: Als het goed is zorgt grub daar zelf wel voor.
<germ> en winxp en win7 ook allebei op een aparte partitie, dus 3 partities aanmaken, (als ik geen externe harde schijf gebruik) ?
<lordievader> 1 voor XP, 1 voor win7, 3 voor Ubuntu.
<germ> 3 voor Ubunty
<germ> 3 voor Ubuntu ?
<lordievader> germ: root (/), home (/home) en swap
<germ> moet ik ze enkel zo benoemen in G-parted, of mapjes aanmaken met die naam op die partities, en hoe groot moeten die
<germ> minimaal zijnm
<germ> dus hoe groot moet de partitie root, home en swap zijn
<lordievader> germ: Ik zou voor de Ubuntu installatie wat ruimte over houden (ongeformateerd of iets), en in de installed handmatig de partitie table aanpassen. Het absolute minima voor root (/) staat beschreven op de SystemRequirements link die ik je heb gegeven. Of dit een geschikt minimum is voor jou is wat anders, als je van plan bent veel te installeren is het fijn om een wat grotere partitie te hebben. Voor /home ligt het helemaal aan j
<germ> oke, bedankt voor de tips. Ga er aan beginnen, fijne dag verder toegewenst.
<lordievader> germ: Succes!
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij hoe ik de standaardmappen (downloads/music/documents) kan aanpasen naar een andere bestemming (op een partitie)
<Ynze> Allen:  Goeden...
<Ynze> De EEE pc blijkt wat traag, kan 2 dinge tegelijk.
<Ynze> Wordt dus geheugen bijplaaten
<Ynze> Allen: is bekend hoe ik de hoeveelheid geheugen opvraag?
<lordievader> Ynze: Dingen als top/htop of free kunnen je dat vertellen/
<Ynze> lordievader. Dank je. Ik ga kijken of dsl kleiner is.
<lordievader> Ynze: Voor disk space kan je gebruik maken van df en du, df laat disk usage zien, du hoe groot bestanden/folders zijn.
<lordievader> Het is trouwens handig de man pages van deze commands te lezen.
<Ynze> lordievader: Mee eens...
<Ynze> lordievader: Maar wil een kleine linux.
<Ynze> lordievader: Ben nog van de tekst :-)
<Ynze> lordievader: Ben op de hoogte van df (parameter per linux of AIX is verschillend).
<Ynze> lordievader: Ik kom uit de tijd van AIX 3.1.5...
<jpjacobs> dsl is echt wel klein, maar ook totaal niet meer onderhouden, 'k zou precies voor de debian variant van puppy linux gaan als je mini wilt
<sigmo> moi
<ynze> Allemaal: goeden... ben bezig met de installatie van een lichte linux.
<ynze> llemaal: op tekstbasis!
<ynze> nu aan de reboot bezig.
<ynze> Allen: Error 15: File not found...
<ynze> Allen: Oeps, 1 item vergeten te config bij installatie...
<ynze> Allen: opnieuw downloaden, item is veranderd op stick.
<ynze> goeden.... :-)
<ynze> installatie weer mislukt.
<ynze> Back to ubuntu L
<ynze_eee> Hello all!
<lordievader> ynze_eee: Heb je er wel eens aan gedacht om software pakketen te verwijderen, om zo tot een slankere (L)ubuntu te komen?
<ynze_eee> lordievader: nee, nog niet
<lordievader> ynze_eee: Handige command hiervoor is: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<ynze_eee> lordievader: Wauw!!!
<ynze_eee> lordievader: Meteen even doen.
<ynze_eee> lordievader: Maar eh,hoe kreeg ik hier ookal weer de linix prompt?
<ynze_eee> linux dus
<lordievader> ynze_eee: Je zit nu onder Lubuntu? Denk iets van ctrl+alt+t, heb Lubuntu nooit gebruikt.
<ynze_eee> ja Lubuntu
<ynze_> niet echt gelukt...
<ynze_> even zoeken voor de prompt...
<ynze_> Die ctrl alt t deed het niet. :-)
<lordievader> ynze_: Ach hij staat vast wel ergens in het menu...
<ynze_> kijk er even naar...
<ynze_> lordievader: ik zoek nog steeds :-)
<lordievader> ynze_: Een tty werkt ook altijd ;)
<ynze_> Ja, maar hoe kom ik daar? Het heet hier iets als LXTerminal?
<lordievader> ynze_: crtl + alt + F[1-6] zijn tty's, ctrl + alt + F[7-9] gui's
<ynze_> Gevonden. Gewoon "search terminal".
<ynze> lordievader: Welk commando was het?
<lordievader> ynze_eee: Handige command hiervoor is: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<ynze> lordievader: Het lukt, maar is veeeeel.
<ynze> lordievader: |grep ?
<lordievader> ynze: Het is al gesorteerd en gepiped naar less, het pakket bovenaan neemt het meeste ruimte in gebruik, naar benenden is minder ruimte in gebruik.
<Skald_9_> wat doe ik nu weer met spaties in een directory-naam ? ik ben het vergeten
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Ik denk dat je op de escape char doelt: \, backslash voor je spatie.
<Skald_9_> ah juist ja, bedankt :)
<ynze> lordievader: dank, dan zou verwijdering van niet gebruikte software het doen.
<Skald_9_> nee dat was het niet ...
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Waar zoek je precies naar?
<ynze> lordievader: Wil je de eerste pagina zien?
<Skald_9_> ik bedoel cd een directory
<lordievader> ynze: Ik kan niet voor jou inschatten wat je gebruikt, en wat niet.
<lordievader> Skald_9_: In bash is de backslash de escape char.
<Skald_9_> de spatie tussen "een" en "directory"
<lordievader> Skald_9_: cd een\ directory?
<Skald_9_> ik bedoel in een terminal zoals Xfce Terminalvenster of Guake
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Ik ook ;)
<Skald_9_> ah er moest nog een spatie tussen blijven ook :)
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Autocomplete hem maar eens, zal je zien dat bash er een backslash bij gooit.
<Skald_9_> bedankt
<lordievader> Skald_9_: Geen probleem ;)
<ynze> lordievader: Nog een vraag, Welke software te verwijderen? Hoe kom je er achter wat niet gebruitk wordt...
<ynze> Maar spreek je graag maandag weer.
<ynze> Weekend bij mijn vriendin :-)
<ynze> Dank je wel voor zover!
<lordievader> ynze: Veel plezier, bekijk de man page, ga googlen, dat soort dingen.
<ynze> doe ik MAN! :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-26
<Petrov> hmm windows iets aangepast? win8+ubuntu dual boot
<Ludo-Burcht> Hallo, 'k heb Ubuntu 12.10, op afzonderlijke partitie in dubbele boot met XP home, graag zou ik Ubuntu in eerste lijn hebben staan bij het booten; even rondgesurft maar het aanbod is te gevarieerd en geeft meestal het omgekeerde nl. eerst MS win en dan linux. hoe verander ik de volgorde zodat Ubuntu automatisch eerst opstart?
<Ludo-Burcht> OK, let's try in English. I've Ubuntu 12.10 on a separate partition (on C:) together with Win XP home. On booting, the machine asks MS Win or Ubuntu, in that order;  when I look away (to my other PC e.g it boots on win XP - with stays only on the PC for some older programs -; I'd like to boot automatically with Ubuntu. How do i change this? thnx.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<Ludo-Burcht> Sorry, ben een video aan 't monteren op de andere PC ... via een download, USB stick en op een afzonderlijke partitei van de C: schijf;
<Ludo-Burcht> lordievader?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Oke, gewoon via een Live-usb dus, mooi. Het makkelijkst lijkt mij Grub-Customizer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183
<Ludo-Burcht> Ga ik nu kijken?
<Ludo-Burcht> dus in de commandline:
<Ludo-Burcht> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Niet op een regel... Maar ja.
<Ludo-Burcht> Tja dat is door de chat, denk ik
<Ludo-Burcht> Ok ik start met de 'operatie', blijf je even aub?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Ik ben er, hoogstwaarschijnlijk, de hele dag nog ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> thanks, ondertussen heb ik de install uitgevoerd. Wat kan ik nu doen (ik ben nog wat voorzichtig om mijn verse installatie niet te verknoeien)
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Als je het programma opstart (met sudo rechten), kan je de boot-prioriteit aanpassen.
<Ludo-Burcht> Erg, maar ik vind het programma niet direct ...
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Open een terminal en draai: sudo grub-customizer
<Ludo-Burcht> doe ik, en yep daar staat ie. eigenlijk eenvoudig ... als je 't weet : )
<Ludo-Burcht> Er is nog een vraagje: ik kreeg bij het booten (in het BIOS scherm, denk ik) een eerste keuze: MS Win XP en op de tweede lijn Ubuntu, het menuutje verdween na 10 secs, daarna kreeg ik nog een extra keuzemenu (in magenta) met ubuntu eerst. Is het eerste menu nu ook aangepast? Moet ik de BIOS aanpassen?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Weet je zeker dat je hem via een Live-usb hebt geinstalleerd, dit klinkt nogal als Wubi praktijken...
<lordievader> Even ter duidelijkheid, Wubi is een programma voor Windows, zodat je vanuit Windows Ubuntu kunt installeren.
<lordievader> Er is alleen een groot probleem, dit gebeurd nogal smerig.
<Ludo-Burcht> Begrepen. Met een live-usb, het ligt hier nog voor me. Ik heb de 12.10 op een afzonderlijke partitie staan.
<Ludo-Burcht> Eigenlijk zou ik de win kunnen deïnstalleren.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dan is het vreemd dat je eerst de XP bootloader krijgt en vervolgens Grub...
<Ludo-Burcht> wat doen? de Win er af?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dat zou ik niet zo snel doen, ben er zelf niet van overtuigt dat dit geen Wubi is... Je zou grub opnieuw kunnen installeren.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ludo-Burcht> Ter verduidelijking: dit is een PC van  8 j oud, die regelmatig een BSOD deed. Ik heb de C: geformateerd en er eerst terug de originele CD met in XP home op gedraaid. Zoniet herkende hij zijn eigen vader en moeder niet meer : p; daarna heb ik 12.10 erop gezet via een USB op de afzonderlijke partitie.
<Ludo-Burcht> Hoe ontdek ik de wubi of niet?
<Ludo-Burcht> Allemaal nie simpel :(, sorry to bother you
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Op je Windows installatie staat ergens een Wubi map, en in de software lijst zou hij dan ook voorkomen. Het is jaren geleden dat ik Wubi heb gebruikt, dus ik weet het niet meer zo precies.
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik kan van hier uit naar mijn Win, een momentje bitte
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Geen probleem hoor ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> Op geen enkele van de 3 HDD een wubi te bekennen, raar toch? Ik herinner me ook niet ergens dat programma ontmoet te hebben bij de installatie.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Dat maakt het dan zeer vreemd dat je 2 bootloaders hebt.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Wacht even je zegt 3 HDD's te hebben, heb je meerdere via die weg meerdere bootloaders?
<Ludo-Burcht> 'k heb even de HDDs bekeken. Als eerste de externe v 1TB ontkoppeld. Er staat nu nog een volume met 53 GB met daarop Win XP, maar ik zie de partitie niet waar ubuntu op zou moeten staan. De externe geeft (al ie gekoppeld is) een "rare" naam nl. primaire schijf; er is toch wat verkeerd daarmee denk ik
<Ludo-Burcht> de 2de interne HDD is een zuiver data disk met onze foto's.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat dit het probleem is, kijk in je BIOS naar welke schijf deze opstart, en installeer op die schijf Grub.
<Ludo-Burcht> Om elkaar midden een herconfiguratie niet kwijt te raken, stel ik voordat ik op de andere PC ga om te chatten, even zien of het lukt
<ludo-Burcht_> Lorievader?
<ludo-Burcht_> op de andere PC nu
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Ik ben er nog ;)
<ludo-Burcht_> Schakel ik de oude PC uit?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Je moet eerst te weten komen naar welke schijf die pc boot.
<ludo-Burcht_> LorDievader uiteraard, sorry tikfout
<ludo-Burcht_> ja ik heb de externe HDD afgekoppeld, zien wat het beestje nu doet?
<ludo-Burcht_> ik herstart nu
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Hou alle HDD's erin en kijk in de BIOS instellingen.
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: En ben je er al achter naar welke schijf het BIOS opstart?
<ludo-Burcht_> De externe was er al af en de PC starte op zoals tevoren: eerst de bootsequentie (zwart scherm, witte letters) met de keuze MS XP en op de tweede lijn Ubuntu. Herstart en nu kijk ik in de boot priority, de BIOS stuurt eerst een vaste HDD aan, jammer genoeg zijn deze 2 interne HDD tweelingen, maar vermits er geen programma'(s op de tweede staan, gok ik dat het nummer 1 is, met de Win op
<ludo-Burcht_> én ubuntu, zoals je al weet in de tweede partitie
<lordievader> Waar het om gaat is dat je de primaire bootloader vind, zodat je die kunt vervangen met grub.
<ludo-Burcht_> Tja, hoe begin ik zo'n "speurtocht"? Toch Win WP er af doen?
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Het is heel simpel, je houd alle 3 de HDD's in de pc. En kijkt vervolgens in het BIOS naar welke van deze drie hij opstart.
<ludo-Burcht_> Bon, je commence ...
<ludo-Burcht_> Wel, de PC gaat eerst naar een interne HDD 'Ch0 M., dan naar de andere interne HDD Ch0 S. en dan naar de USB HDD0,
<lordievader> Weet je toevallig welke drive dat is Ch0 M., degene met windows erop?
<ludo-Burcht_> Ja, daar staat de Win op. Bij de "select booting device" (F9) by start up, vermeldt de BIOS  net hetzelfde
<ludo-Burcht_> We komen al dichter bij de oplossing
<ludo-Burcht_> Ik laat de PC nu op Win XP starten
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Ok, nu start je een live-cd/usb op, zoekt op hoe die schijf zich vertaald in Linux termen, iets als /dev/sdXY
<ludo-Burcht_> dus vanuit ubuntu?
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Vanuit een live-cd/usb.
<ludo-Burcht_> OK, maar ik heb nu XP op de PC openstaan.  Sluit ik af en steek mijn installatie (ubuntu 12.10) in een USB-poort? Of, steek ik meteen de usbkaart met Ubuntuc in de PC
<lordievader> Je sluit XP af, doet de stick in de pc. En laat de pc starten vanaf de USB-stick, dus niet van een HDD.
<ludo-Burcht_> Wat merk ik als ik de usb erin duw??? Een Wubi-programma !!!  De kans is wel reëel dat ik toch een wubi installatie heb, sh ... , sorry
<ludo-Burcht_> De nieuwe hamvraag: hoe geraak ik van dit monstertje af?
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Komt het bekent voor? Het is trouwens normaal dat Windows dat doet, daarom zei ik ook eerst de pc af sluiten :P
<ludo-Burcht_> Ik hoor je al: terug installeren, dan doe ik dat maar. Wel met een échte "live-usb" dan.
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Dat zeg ik niet, komt Wubi je bekent voor.
<ludo-Burcht_> wel, het staat op mijn USB memorytje
<ludo-Burcht_> Ik kende het al van tijdens mijn gesurf naar hulp
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Ook dat vraag ik niet, komt de Wubi installer die je net te zien kreeg je bekend voor. Als je eerder Ubuntu via Wubi hebt geinstalleerd komt deze installer je bekent voor anders niet.
<ludo-Burcht_> Ja, ik herinner me de Wubi, ik heb naar ik meen geen "live-usb" zoals jij het noemt
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Ok, dan is de grote vraag, wil je XP behouden?
<ludo-Burcht_> Let wel, ik installeerde Ubuntu nu zo'n twee weken geleden, alles loopt vlot, maar ik heb enkele programma's en een analoog digitaal adapter die alleen op Win XP willen werken, mijn andere PC draait Win 7. Ja, dus, ik wil op de oude PC Win XP behouden, maar in "reserve", voor als ik de hardware of programma's nodig heb.
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Dan deinstalleer je Wubi, vervolgens start je vanaf de live-usb en installeer je Ubuntu zoals het bedoeld is.
<ludo-Burcht_> OK, even op een rij: 1. ik start naar XP 2. installeer Wubi op XP (opnieuw?) 3. Zoek een Ubuntu 12.10 download om een live-usb te maken. 4. zet de PC uit 5. Start terug op met de usB-stick; is het dat? o
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Als je van installeer Wubi, deinstalleer Wubi  maakt, ja.
<ludo-Burcht_> Aaaaah zoooo
<ludo-Burcht_> Wacht even ... ik start Wubi, krijg een pop up: "Verwijdering van Ubuntu" Er is een ouder versie gedetecteerd. deze moet verwijderd worden ...
<ludo-Burcht_> Verwijderen?
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Dat is het plan, is het niet?
<ludo-Burcht_> Ik herinstalleerde Ubuntu op de C: schijf vanuit Xp, na opstart: eerst de keuze 1. Win XP, 2. Ubuntu, dan krijg ik GNU GRUB version 2.00-7ubuntu4 met een keuze tussen Normal mode - Safe graphic - ACPI workarounds - Verbose - Demo, what now?
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Ik zei deinstalleer, niet herinstalleer...
<ludo-Burcht_> OPK
<ludo-Burcht_> Ik kreeg geen keuze, deïnstalleer staat er niet bij.
<ludo-Burcht_> Het wordt me te moeilijk. Ik ben 65 j en geen ingenieur, ik denk van alles te laten zoals het is
<ludo-Burcht_> Duizendmaal dankjewel
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Tijd niet meer in XP geweest...: Configuratie scherm -> Software deinstalleren o.i.d. -> Krijg je een lijst, staat Wubi vast wel tussen.
<ludo-Burcht_> Ok ik herneem toch maar
<ludo-Burcht_> Wubi staat niet in de 'currently installed programs' .. had ik al naar gekeken
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Tja, nu weet ik het ook niet meer, sorry.
<ludo-Burcht_> Nogmaals hartelijk dank, ik laat
<ludo-Burcht_> alles zoals het is. Ik moet dan maar telkens de keuze maken naar Ubuntu, ook niet het einde van de werled, toch,
<ludo-Burcht_> wereld
<lordievader> ludo-Burcht_: Dat is zeker waar.
<ludo-Burcht_> Nog een prettige avond verder.
<rawplayer> hallo
<rawplayer> hoe kan ik de indicator panel verwijderen van unity-greeter in lightdm
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat mogelijk is  rawplayer
<rawplayer> oh dat is wel mogelijk
<rawplayer> maar niet via settings dus
<Caner> Hi, I've got a question
<Caner> about (L)ubuntu
<rawplayer> MrChrisDruif: ik heb 't gefixt
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo  rawplayer
<MrChrisDruif> Who had a question about (L)ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> (I noticed it on my other device, but didn't remember the name associated with it)
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Caner, maar hij was ook een minuut-vlieg.
<MrChrisDruif> Jammer.
<lordievader> Een ee-minuut-vlieg*
<MrChrisDruif> Weer wat anders dan een eendagsvlieg ^_^
 * MrChrisDruif vraagt zich af waarom lordievader niet op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zit...
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Heb daar een tijd gezeten, heeft mij niet echt geboeid. Zit niet veel op de meer casual channels.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar ik vind het ook zoiets om dit kanaal te "spammen" met offtopic gechat... (Je snapt denk ik wel wat ik bedoel)
<lordievader> Ja, dat snap ik.
<rawplayer> MrChrisDruif: source aangepast en recompiled
<rawplayer> misschien eens nadenken om die optie er in te bouwen
<rawplayer> in unity-greeter
<rawplayer> zodat je het met gsettings kan disablen
<lordievader> rawplayer: Je zou het in #ubuntu-devel kunnen opperen/
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; en anders evt. in #ubuntu-discuss
<MrChrisDruif> (Er zijn ZOVEEL #ubuntu kanalen.. <_<")
<Sloefke> mag ik hier vragen stellen aangaande mijn installatie??
<MrChrisDruif> Sloefke; correct.
<Sloefke> nou ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen
<Sloefke> wat gaat er  niet goed  hier komt mijn verhaaltje
<Sloefke> Hallo Beste Linux mensen,  Reeds enkele maanden draai ik op mijn notebook met Linux Ubuntu 11 naar volle tevredenheid. Nu wilde ik Ubuntu 12 installeren op een andere laptop maar tot op heden is het niet gelukt. Nadat ik ben opgestart vanaf de cd wordt er gevraag of ik Ubuntu wil installeren naast windows 7. Ik geef akkoord. Nu moet ik een verbinding maken met mijn netwerk ook dat verloopt vlekkeloos. Na wat vinkjes te hebben inged
<MrChrisDruif> Sloefke; er mist een deel van je verhaal.
<MrChrisDruif> "Na wat vinkjes te hebben inged" is het laatste wat te lezen valt hier
<Sloefke> niet goed gecopieerd
<Sloefke> na wat vinkjes te hebben ingedrukt over gebruik van software van derde en het updaten tijdens het installeren kreeg ik een shutdown scherm met de noot of ik de cd uit de lezer wilde halen en de la wilde sluiten. nadat de pc zich ge-reboot had kwam windows weer te voorschijn.
<Sloefke> dit tot 4 keer toe
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, ik denk dat het probleem is dat grub niet geladen wordt.
<MrChrisDruif> Als je gewoon boot naar de live omgeving met de cd/usb, lukt dat?
<Sloefke> Ik zal vertellen wat ik precies doe
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap wat je doet, ik vraag of je naar de live omgeving kan gaan =)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kan je namelijk kijken of Ubuntu ansich wel geïnstalleerd is.
<Sloefke> ik stop de linux cd in de cd lezer reboot en ik geef de opdracht van de cd op te starten en dat gaat vlekkeloos ik krijg het bekende paarse scherm van Linux en de vraag of ik het naast winsows wil installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Sloefke; kan je deze stappen proberen van het bovenste antwoord? http://askubuntu.com/questions/159469/ubuntu-doesnt-boot-after-installation
<Sloefke> ik durf het haast niet te vragen maar wat bedoel je met "naar live omgeving gaan "
<MrChrisDruif> Met de linux cd kan je ook naar een probeer omgeving, dit wordt ook wel de live omgeving genoemd.
<MrChrisDruif> Het maakt namelijk geen wijzigingen aan je systeem, terwijl je wel het systeem kan proberen
<Sloefke> ja nu je dat zegt wet ik wat je bedoeld ik heb het met Linux 11 gedaan nog niet met 12 ga ik onmiddellijk proberen bedankt  Mr Chris ik ga ook eens hetgeen bestuderen wat je me stuurde bedankt
<MrChrisDruif> Die link vraagt ook of je naar de live omgeving te gaan en dan met boot-repair het te repareren.
<Sloefke> ik heb het gelezen ik heb weer wat te doen merk ik leuk zo rol je steeds beter in de materie van Linux  bedankt]
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-27
<gezeppi> goede morgen allemaal
<gezeppi> ik ben opzoek naar een goede linux distro voor op een hp mini?
<MeFra> Hoi eenieder, Ben bezig geweest met het instellen van een extra stuurprg te installeren voor de NVIDIA kaart en heb daarbij de nvidia-xconfig overschreven en kom nu niet meer op een hoge resolutie terug, weet iemand of en zo ja hoe ik de kaart opnieuw kaan laten detecteren zodat ik de hoogste reso;utie weer ter beschikking heb?
<CoolePascal> XorgConfig ?
<CoolePascal> ik ben er even uit
<CoolePascal> dat soort dingen doe ik tegenwoordig niet meer
<viezerd> MeFra: ff kijken in nvidia-settings ?
<aljo> hallo!
<MeFra> Daar kom ik zo 1-2-3 niet uit, maar is er geen eenvoudige manier zoals b.v. sudo apt get update  en upgrade o.i.d. om de kaart weer gewoon opnieuw te detecteren en in te laten stellen op zijn ¨maximum¨ vermogen in dit geval resolutie of moet ik het hele Ubuntuspul opnieuw installeren, dat lijkt mij sterk er zal best een idee/ hulpmiddel/ commando zijn omdit op te lossen lijkt mij maar wie o wie weet het? ik niet i.i.g. haha
<ertai_NL> MeFra: kan je met extra stuurprogramma's niet een andere instellen en dan weer de oude?
<MeFra> ertai_NL: kan bij softwarebronnen zowiezo geen extra stuurprg,s TAB vinden
<lg188> Hallo. Server volledig kapot, Ik zoud graag de data terug krijgen maar Live cd wilt niet werken...
<viezerd> andere live cd ?
<StefandeVries> Als-ie volledig kapot is, is er weinig meer van te redden, vermoed ik.
<lg188> StefandeVries: eh well ja volledig is mss overdreven
<lg188> viezerd: Bios wilt niet naar CD gaan ook al steekt die er in en werkt die op andere pc
<viezerd> andere optie is hdd in een andere pc stoppen
<viezerd> en daar evt. van live cd opstarten
<lg188> Is SCSI drives, heb geen andere HW
<viezerd> ok, volgende optie is opstarten van usb
<lg188> Is een server van 2003, nog geen usb boot gesupport
 * lg188 heeft nood aan nieuwe en zuinigere server
<StefandeVries> De server boot nog?
<lg188> ja bios en al
<StefandeVries> Waar stopt het, zeg maar?
<viezerd> je cdrom kan ook stuk zijn
<viezerd> (cdrom drive)
<lg188> maar als ik ik hem afzet sluit hem direct af. dus geen echt OS in t gehuegen geladen denk ik
<lg188> StefandeVries: Even een scherm aanhangen...
<lg188> Is van gisteren geleden
<lg188> brb
<[1]lg188> back
<[1]lg188> Nu Zit die magisch in grub
<[1]lg188> Vast ook nog wel
<ertai_NL> MeFra: nee.. bij systeeminstellingen staat die
<[1]lg188> Daarom dat ik al niet kon ssh-en er naar
<[1]lg188> :eh Nu dat er scherm op ahngt werkt hij wel. Anyway kan ik een systeem diagnose maken?
<[1]lg188> NMI: PCI sytem error (SERR) a1 on CPU 0.
<[1]lg188> Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<viezerd> dacht dat je zei dat bios niet naar cd wilde
<[1]lg188> Bios laad inderdaad niet de Live CD
<[1]lg188> maar grub wordt ineens wel geladen
<[1]lg188> Zonder een live cd in te steken
<[1]lg188> Maar was niet overgeshakeld naar het laden van kernel
<[1]lg188> Zonder een live cd in te steken
<[1]lg188> hoe kan ik kexec automatische runnen?
<[1]lg188> zonder een reeks paramters mee tegeven die blijkbaar nodig zijn
<MeFra> Hoi eenieder weer misschien voor mensen die later ingelogd zijn heb deze vraag al eerder vanmiddag gesteld maar nog geen bevredigend antwoord op gekregen vandaar alsnog een keertje , Ben bezig geweest met het instellen van een extra stuurprg voor de NVIDIA kaart en heb daarbij de nvidia-xconfig overschreven en kom nu niet meer op een hoge resolutie terug, weet iemand of en zo ja hoe ik de kaart opnieuw kaan laten detecteren zodat ik de
<MeFra> hoogste resosutie weer ter beschikking heb? het gaat mij om het op een eenvoudige manier te kunnen doen zoiets als b.v. sudo apt-get update && upgrade voor bestanden die dan weer bijgewerkt zijn maar dan specifiek iets om de kaart weer goed te laten initialiseren
<lordievader> Goede middag
<[1]lg188> he lordievader
<[1]lg188> hey*
<lordievader> Hey [1]lg188
<[1]lg188> bybobu doet weer eens vervelende
<[1]lg188> ‘Eh, Waar haalt aptitude het left om steeds monit enzo te instaleren als ik juist heb verwijdert?
<[1]lg188> heeft die ergens een lijst met software dat die geinstaleerd moet hebben>
<[1]lg188> ?*
<lordievader> [1]lg188: Zou vanwege een dependency kunnen komen.
<[1]lg188> lordievader, Kan je me ermee helpen?
<lordievader> [1]lg188: Ligt eraan waarmee, je kent de policy; Vraag je vraag...
<[1]lg188> Staan de dependencies ergens te lezen buiten aptitude?
<lordievader> [1]lg188: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128524/how-to-list-package-dependees-reverse-dependencies
<[1]lg188> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> ..... middag. (Nog net)
<lordievader> Hey MrChrisDruif
<[1]lg188> lordievader,die que word altijd maar groter met packages die ik niet moet hebben!
<[1]lg188> Ik ga toch niet all die packages handmatig controleren op dependencies
<[1]lg188> Dat is zotten werk
<[1]lg188> mhm ik heb geen dependencies volgens apt-get
<[1]lg188> apt-get check
<MrChrisDruif> Hey  lordievader
 * MrChrisDruif is er vandoor.
<MeFra> Het is me gelukt hoor, dankzij een artikel op Leo Cardinaal´s Weblog, maar CoolePascal en viezerd ook bedankt voor het mij proberen te helpen.
<CoolePascal> ff denken.. die php code ?
<MeFra> <CoolePascal> Nee het NVIDIA probleem haha
<CoolePascal> ahh ok
<CoolePascal> ik deed dat vroeger allemaal mer de hand
<CoolePascal> moest je allerlij zo in kernel fixen
<CoolePascal> en op nieuw compilen
<CoolePascal> dat was een elende
<MeFra> <CoolePascal> nee zover ben ik niet joh, had het gewoon wat in de war geprutst en had nu een lage resolutie, maar goed eind goed al...... nietwaar en weer wat bijgeleerd.
<CoolePascal> daar gaat het om frans   mijn lol aan linux is dat je er nog ens wat bij leert
<MeFra> <CoolePascal> Oke maar na 3 dagen leren ga je er toch wel wat van balen hoor!!!!
<CoolePascal> ja begrijp ik hoor,. al was ik het gewend toen ik met linux begin was er geen internet waar je terecht kon...
<CoolePascal> maar ik snap het best
<CoolePascal> maar ja
<CoolePascal> ik heb dat met windows
<CoolePascal> daar snap ik echt helemaal nierts van
<MeFra> Nou niets wil ik niet zeggen maar maak er heel weinig gebruik van ondertussen en draai alle computers al dan niet gedualboot  met Ubuntu en het bevalt mij ook wel
<CoolePascal> ik stam nog uit de tijd van slack he
<CoolePascal> soms denk ik wel eens dat ik oud wordt
<CoolePascal> -t
<CoolePascal> nu dat duurt nog heel lang voor ik oud ben hoor
<MeFra> Als je maar jong van geest blijft toch al dan niet met Ubuntu maar daar kun je tenminste oud mee worden haha
<CoolePascal> ik ben jong en wijs ;)
<CoolePascal> bah moet ik zo toch nog even wandelen
<CoolePascal> even geld pinnen voor de hulp
<CoolePascal> geen zin maar ja moet even.
<MeFra> Ik moet ook nog gaan wandelen maar dan met de hond moet ook weer gebeuren!!
<CoolePascal> hmmmm gelukkig geen huisdieren... dat schept verplichtingen  heb ik er al te veel van
<MeFra> Maar je kunt soms wel een goed nadenken over e.e.a. tijdens de verplichte wandeltocht hoor!
<CoolePascal> helemaal waar. ik heb het ook echt nodig.  mijn kop staat al een tijdje op tilt
<CoolePascal> maar ja ,,, lui aangelegd he.
<MeFra> hahaha
<CoolePascal> gn
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<NoirX> lordievader goede morgen, welkom
<lordievader> NoirX: Hehe, goede middag, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> lordievader het gaat goed , hard aan het studeren, hoe is het met jou?
<lordievader> NoirX: Gaat ook goed, ben ook hard aan het werk voor de studie.
<NoirX> mooi :)
<Corne_> Hoe krijg ik wifi op ubuntu?
<trijntje> door binnen een halve minuut weg te zijn natuurlijk
<ubuntu> doet ziggo internetbeveiliging het met ubuntu?
<Guest13533> doet ziggo internetbeveiliging het met ubuntu?
<lordzett> eindelijk printer aan het werk
<lordzett> nu nog een partitie standaard laten indexeren
<bbebbop> Ik kan geen verbinding maken met linux minted naar mijn Bbox2 van Belgacom
<bbebbop> Ben ik hier op het goede forum?
<OerHeks> Er zijn belgische Ubuntu gebruikers hier die je misschien zouden kunnen helpen, alleen mint is geen ubuntu.
<bbebbop> Dan staat er een fout op wiki want zij verwijzen me door naar de unbuntu site?
<lordievader> bbebbop: Niet heel gek dat ze doorverwijzen, aangezien Mint op Ubuntu is gebaseerd.
<OerHeks> Ze zouden ook naar Debian kunnen wijzen.
<OerHeks> maar kom je je BBox niet in ? http://192.168.1.1/
<lordievader> Ter informatie er is een #linuxmint kanaal.
<bbebbop> Het probleem is dat ik geen verbinding tot stand kan brengen met die Bbox en met mijn Mac wel. Dus ergens in die instellingen moet ik iets veranderen. Maar wat juist.
<bbebbop> Voor mij is het nog zoeken als een speld in een hooiberg
<OerHeks> geen idee eigenlijk, misschien javascript uitgeschakeld?
<lordievader> bbebbop: Zou je de output van "ifconfig" willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<bbebbop> Zou misschien kunnen maar ik zal is een boek van de bib huren over het hoe en wat in linux minted  want dat is nog echt te moeilijk. Helaas staat hij niet bij mij maar in een zaak. niet bij de deur
<OerHeks> Thierry heeft wat artikelen over BBox2 geschreven, misschien nuttig >> http://www.thierry76.be/tag/bbox-2/
<JanC> met de standaardinstellingen zou het gewoon moeten werken, tenzij bbebbop's netwerk-adapter niet (correct) werkt
<Gorash_> na installatie nieuwe GPU is mijn pulseaudio enorm aan het kloten hmz :(
<SWIMKE> Welke ubuntu versie is bootable bij een lege pc?
<hans_> hoe bedoel je
<SWIMKE> als ik pc aanzet met disk in pc ziet hij hem niet maar windows cd wel
<hans_> laat je hem wel van cd opstarten
<hans_> heb je de juiste versie 32 of 64 bit
<SWIMKE> dat wil ik wel maar hij ziet hem niet
<hans_> voor hij opstart op f8 of f12 drukken kan je de opstart kiezen
<OerHeks> Hoe heb je de cd gebrand?
<Gorash_> nog iemand wakker?
<OerHeks> jups
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-21
<OerHeks> ping Gorash_
<Gorash_> Yo oerheks
<Gorash_> Wilde mijn usb tethering delen, maar is me al gelukt via iptables ;)
<Gorash_> Long live duckduckgo
<OerHeks> ja, duckduckgo + askubuntu
<OerHeks> :-D
<Gorash_> Ja die had ik laatst hier opgepikt :P
<Gorash_> Eindelijk weer fatsoenlijk online, 1 januari mijn huis afgefikt lol
<OerHeks> .. jemig
<OerHeks> dat is wel een hele frisse start
<OerHeks> Dus je had geen pc meer enzo?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Parsec300> Weet er iemand of er een mailserver bestaat die ik kan installeren op Ubuntu-server die een vergelijkbare feature kent als gMail labels?
<Parsec300> Die feature is namelijk heel erg handig
<jpjacobs> hmm mailserver geen idee, maar met procmail kan je mail automatisch (op basis van regeltjes) in mappen laten steken. Thunderbird laat ook soortgelijke filters toe
<Parsec300> Heb het niet over filters, maar over labels. Dit is anders dan mappen. Het voordeel van labels is dat je als het ware 1 email in meerdere mappen kunt stoppen zonder die te kopieren.
<Parsec300> Dus als een email belangrijk is en voor een bepaalde klant geldt, kun je die email de label 'belangrijk' en 'klantnaam' toekennen.
<Parsec300> Normaal zou je de email moeten verplaatsen naar de ene map en kopieren naar de andere
<Parsec300> Als de email verwijdert moet worden, moet je dat doen met beide instances ipv 1 verwijderen en dat is die weg uit alle labels
<jpjacobs> inderdaad.
<jpjacobs> da's waar
<jpjacobs> Ik denk dat thunderbird ook labels heeft
<Parsec300> Wil eigenlijk een eigen mailserver draaien zonder data-limiet, maar wel met label-funtionaliteit
<Parsec300> Ik zal eens kijken, maar ik denk dat de server die functionaliteit ook moet ondersteunen om dat gesynced te krijgen over meerdere apparaten via IMAP
<jpjacobs> hmm
<Parsec300> Als ik google op email en labels, krijg ik alleen how-tos over gmail
<Parsec300> Dat wil ik nou net niet hebben. Kan ook niet filteren om gmail niet te tonen in de zoekresultaten, maar dan mis ik alle pagina's die vertellen over dezelfde functionaliteit als 'gmail'
<jpjacobs> vervelend he
<jpjacobs> da's hetzelfde als broncode proberen te googlen ... lukt ook niet
<phoiting> Hello, can someone help me? I just completed the assembling of my new computer. But withouth a drivebay(cd-drive). I heard it is possible to install ubuntu with USB ? How 's that working?
<phoiting> in NL mag uiteraard ook ;)
<lordievader> phoiting: Kijk eens naar unetbootin, zou ik zeggen.
<phoiting> werkt dit ook zonder enig besturingssyteem (op dit moment) ?
<phoiting> aangezien de hardeschijf nog leeg is
<lordzett> perfect
<lordzett> ik heb ook al langetijd geen dvdspeler er in en doe het altijd vanaf usv
<lordievader> phoiting: Met unetbootin kun je (vanaf een andere pc) een ubuntu (of andere distro) live-usb maken.
<lordievader> Vervolgens kan je deze in de pc in kwestie steken en ervan af opstarten.
<phoiting> Ah super, bedankt! ik ga er mee aan de slag
<phoiting> ik houd jullie op de hoogte
<phoiting> Het is gelukt lordievader Tnanks!
<phoiting> nog advies voor aantal Swap geheugen? heb m nu om 10 gb(dubbele van RAM)
<lordievader> phoiting: Vaak wordt 1,5x ram aangeraden.
<phoiting> Las het forum er idd ook al over, bedankt voor je extra info
<lordievader> phoiting: Geen probleem.
<Monique2009> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen? Ik heb geen geluid meer, terwijl ik de speaker niet gedempt heb.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-22
<NoirX> goede morgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Packjam> moge
<Packjam> mogge
<jpjacobs> Hey, ik heb hier een Eaton UPS, die wordt gedetecteerd als batterij, maar ik krijg er geen verdere info over (eg staat steeds op 0%, en de laatste refresh is de UNIX epoch (nooit dus))
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee om dit toch werkende te krijgen?
<Packjam> poeh nee
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Misschien dat dit je helpt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107883/how-to-use-a-eaton-3s-700va-ups-with-ubuntu-server
<jpjacobs> bedankt, ik zal er eens naar kijken. Liefst zou ik het uiteraard geintegreerd krijgen met upower (de backend die ubuntu lijkt te gebruiken voor power-gerelateerde dingen).
<MrMojito> Goedemiddag mensen, is er iemand die mij kan assisteren bij het inregelen van het internet op me laptop. Deze laptop is geen lid van het domein, en moet door een ISA proxy om verbinding te maken. Maar dit lukt mij niet, let op mijn gebruikers ervaring met Linux is nul. Geduld is dus wel een klein beetje nodig.
<MrMojito> Foutmelding: 407 Proxy Authentication Required, maar als ik de instelling in stel bij apt.conf dat kan ik nog niet gebruik maken van apt-get update
<trijntje> MrMojito_Break: ik denk dat je voor de hele pc een proxy in moet stellen, en niet alleen voor apt-get
<trijntje> anders kan je alleen maar updates installeren, en verder niet op internet
<trijntje> ik moet nu weg, maar als je geduld hebt kan je hier zeker hulp krijgen, veel mensen lezen mee in dit kanaal
<MrMojito> Trijntje, dankje wel voor je feedback. Ik wacht gewoon geduldig tot er iemand zin en tijd heeft om mij te assisteren
<vincentvdbergh1> pffff
<vincentvdbergh1> hoeveel moet je zoeken voordat je rss feeds vanuit firefox direct in thunderbird kan dumpen
<vincentvdbergh1> was vergeten waar de map van thunderbird stond met de launcher zodat de boel wordt ingeladen in thunderbird
<johanvd> huishoudelijke mededeling: later vanavond is er groot serveronderhoud waardoor de site, forum en wiki er even uit liggen
<johanvd> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/server-onderhoud/
<WhoCarrot> Hello
<lordzett> lo
<edmundo48> Ik probeer Ubuntu op een notebook met win 8.1 te installeren met WUBI, maar geen succes. Dualboot failure. Hoe kan ik Windows verwijderen en een "schone" installatie bewerkstelling?
<trijntje> subiet werkt niet met Windows 8
<Mickeytje> wie werkt niet met subiet?
<trijntje> om ubuntu ipv windows te installeren moet je het met unetbootin op een USB-stick zetten en daarvan booten
<trijntje> *wubi ipv subiet
<edmundo48> een usb-stick het ik in soorten en maten, maar "unetbootin"niet. Is dat voor iemand die nu nog in het heidense win werkt te downloaden? dank u voor uw moeite.
<Mickeytje> unetbootin zet je op een usbstick
<Mickeytje> unetbootin != usbstick
<basd82> Server onderhoud gaat beginen
<Fermata> Succes!
<basd82> fase 1 onderhoud voltooid
<basd82> gaaaaao wachten duurt lang
<basd82> Waarom duurt de pre boot van een hp server zo lang ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-23
<basd82> de ubuntu-nl server is weer up
<Packjam> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> goeie morgen allemaal!
<lordievader> Hey jpjacobs
<Washo> Goedemiddag
<cees_> Goedemiddag allemaal
<Fermata> Hallo.
<cees_> Hoi Fermata, ik heb me laten vertellen dat ik op deze irc vragen kwijt kan mbt ubuntu, kan jij mij helpen?
<Fermata> Ik zal het proberen. :)
<Fermata> Wat is er aan de hand
<Fermata> ?
<cees_> ik ben recentelijk overgestapt van windows naar ubuntu en alles loopt gesmeerd, ik had dit eerder moeten doen, hahah maar 1 ding nekt me u een beetje
<cees_> ik krijg het maar niet voor elkaar om een pdfje met een a6 formaat 4x op 1 a4tje te printen
<cees_> loop al 2 middagen te zoeken en kan niks vinden in google
<Fermata> Oke, welke PDF-lezer gebruik je?
<cees_> de standaard die meegelverd word
<cees_> meegeleverd
<Fermata> Oke.
<cees_> documentweergave heet het
<Fermata> Heb je al geprobeerd bij de printopties de grootte van het papier te wijzigen?
<cees_> ja, heb ik, alsook aanpassen aan pagina, dan zie je dat hij netjes 1 vierde van de pagina pakt linksbovenin en ook aangegeven 4 op 1 pagina.
<Fermata> Ah.
<Fermata> Maar dat komt dus niet uit de printer?
<cees_> hij zet er 4 op papier maar in 25% geschaald, ik z ou er in feite dus 16 zo op kwijt kunnen.
<Fermata> Welke printer heb je, en welke drivers gebruik je?
<cees_> het is de HP 1320, via een ethernet kabel aangesloten en tijden installatie heb ik gekozen voor de driver uit de hplibs
<Fermata> Oke.
<Fermata> Ik weet helaas zo geen oplossing, maar misschien leest er iemand mee die meer ervaring heeft met printers dan ik.
<cees_> bedankt voor het proberen in elk geval
<Kebabfish> Ik heb ook niet 123 een oplossing, maar wat gebeurd er als je die pdf op 1 a4 print, en je schaalt het naar de grootte van een a4?
<cees_> even proberen
<cees_> ter verduidelijking het is 1 pdf bestand met 4 a6jes als ik niks in de printeropties aanpas, dan rpint hij ze alle 4 netjes op a4 papiervullend uit.
<Kebabfish> elk a6je krijgt dan 1 a4?
<Kebabfish> of anders gezegd: elk a6je komt vult 1 a4 compleet op
<cees_> ja , dat klopt, als ik bij het eerste scherm het vinkje weghaal bij ' aanpassen aan pagina' dan zie ik in het voorbeeld wel netjes 1 a6je op de a4 pagina
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> En in het voorbeeld zag je ook dat die 4 a6jes netjes op 1 a4 konden?
<Kebabfish> misschien eerst printen naar bestand, en dan kijken hoe het eruit ziet
<cees_> in het voorbeeld vult hij de linkerbovenhoek, in theorie houd ik dan rechtboven, linksonder en rechtsonder nog over. maar als ik ddan  kies bij verdere eigenschappen 4 per veel, dan verkleint hij ze verder naar 25% (16 per vel)
<Kebabfish> misschien niet de grootte van het papier aanpassen?
<Kebabfish> want nu schaalt hij de a6jes naar a4, en daarna moeten die 4 a4tjes op 1 a4
<Kebabfish> vandaar die 25%
<cees_> het maakt niet uit of het vinkje aan is of uit hij oprint ze telkens op dezelfde manier
<Kebabfish> Anders in the gimp het pdfje openen als afbeelding, en die afbeeldingen in een office-bestandje zetten
<Kebabfish> niet de mooiste, maar nu denk ik wel de snelste manier
<cees_> Kebabfish, ik moet naar een afspraak met de tandarts, ik wil je voor zover bedanken en willicht kunnen we een andere keer even verder kijken? ik zal je laatste optie eens proberen vanavond
<Kebabfish> sterkte! :p
<Fermata> Met een 3D-driver print je zo een nieuw gebit. ;)
<cees_> bedankt, en bedankt !!
<cees_> hahahahah
<lordzett> lp ppl
<pjotter> wpl ggk
<JasperCoenraats> Ik ben mijn iconen, incl. pc uitzetten, dus de boven en onderbar kwijt
<JasperCoenraats> waar je o.a. verder ook minimizes programma's ziet
<JasperCoenraats> iemand een suggestie :S
<pjotter> Hoe is dat zo gekomen?
<JasperCoenraats> iets met tweak
<JasperCoenraats> tweek
<JasperCoenraats> o.i.d.
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb ze dus uitgezet en geen idee hoe je het aanzet
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<pjotter> Ok
<pjotter> Nou misschien weet lordievader iets?
<JasperCoenraats> ws staat tweek ook nog aan., minimized in de bar
<pjotter> Is dat een applicatie?
<JasperCoenraats> jep
<lordievader> pjotter: Ik heb nooit echt Unity gebruikt, zou dan ook niet weten waar die dingen laat als ze weg zijn.
<pjotter> Ik kijk even in mijn eigen aantekeningen.. ik heb ooit ook zoiets gehad. Maar dat had meer te maken met het feit dat ik per ongeluk het halve Gnome-desktop had verwijderd. Ook leuk.
<JasperCoenraats> pjotter: dat kan ook nog zijn
<JasperCoenraats> biij mij
<pjotter> Start het systeem wel op?
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> heb nog niet afgeslotem
<pjotter> ok
<JasperCoenraats> ff doen, pjotter
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<pjotter> Aan mij heb je waarschijnlijk niet zoveel. Ik heb dat toen opgelost met een sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop. Maar ik betwijfel of dit in jouw geval zal helpen.
<pjotter> Kun je beter niet doen, denk ik
<JasperCoenraats> doet niets
<JasperCoenraats> jamme
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Ik moet heel eerlijk zijn. Bij dit soort 'rampen' installeer ik meestal het systeem opnieuw.
<JasperCoenraats> dat is heel heftig
<jpjacobs> JasperCoenraats: waarschijnlijk krijg je dat wel terug ok als je de configuratie wist
<JasperCoenraats> en hoe doe ik dat, beste jpjacobs
<lordievader> JasperCoenraats: Mis je de balk ook op een nieuwe user account?
<jpjacobs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<pjotter> Bwoah, ach. Als je home folder op een aparte partitie zet, is dat eigenlijk niet eens zo heel ingrijpend. En een 'fris' systeem is soms ook wel fijn.
<JasperCoenraats> nee, gewoon op het bureaublad
<pjotter> Ik hou voor mezelf een logboek bij van alle miskleunen die ik ooit heb begaan. Zodoende leer je wel een beetje wat wel en wat niet kan en is herinstallatie steeds minder nodig. :)
<jpjacobs> Ik heb recentelijk ubuntu 13.10 geinstalleerd, en ben redelijk snel naar gnome3 gegaan. Werkt erg fijn, zonder die unity nagging zooi
<pjotter> Sjonge, tja. Wie vind Unity nou eigenlijk wel fijn?
<jpjacobs> JasperCoenraats: laat weten wat er gewerkt heeft, dan weet ik het voor de toekomst
<JasperCoenraats> jep
<pjotter> Ben inmiddels ook over naar Xu- sinds Unity verscheen. Maar goed, ieder zijn meug.
<lena> Hallo zit ik hier goed voor vragen te stellen over ubuntu?
<pjotter> Jazekers
<lena> Oke dan weet ik dat
<pjotter> Gooi je vraag gewoon in de groep. Als iemand het antwoord weet zie je dat vanzelf.
<lena> Mijn vraag is het volgende ik wil een mail sturen naar een live mail via de terminal, heeft iemand een voorbeeld voor mij?
<lena> Heb al vanalles geprobeerd maar luk me niet
<lordievader> lena: Alpine is een voorbeeld van een terminal mail client.
<jpjacobs> Waarom, als ik vragen mag?
<jpjacobs> wil je iets automatiseren, of wil je een commandline mail client?
<lena> Ik ben bezig met een cursus linux vandaar
<jpjacobs> mutt is een aanrader ;)
<lena> Nee ik moet dat in een terminal doen met de opdracht mail
<pjotter> Ik vind het wel dapper. Mailen via de commandline ;)
<lena> Deze opdrachten moet ik dus uitvoeren pff
<lordievader> pjotter: Ach het kan, dat is de manier dat mijn server mij kan mailen ;)
<lordievader> Maargoed dat gebruikt de smtp forwarder msmtp.
<jpjacobs> aha
<lena> Ik gebruikte deze opdarcht mail -s “Onderwerp” am11@example.com
<jpjacobs> wel, je kan eens kijken naar man mail
<jpjacobs> maar ik denk dat die boel enkel werkt als je effectief een mailserver hebt draaien die de boel dispatcht
<jpjacobs> als je het effectief met het mail commando wil doen
<pjotter> lena: Is dit voor school of een cursus?
<lena> Nee is een cursus
<lordievader> lena: Geven ze enige uitleg? Uitleg over hoe je het moet opzetten, o.i.d.?
<jpjacobs> mail is erg old-school... komt tegenwoordig al niet meer standaard met ubuntu
<lena> Ik heb geen mail server de vraag is
<JasperCoenraats> jpjacobs: hij is bezig en het ziet er goed uit, hoewel de terminal er lang over doet
<lena> Probeer op de Linux -commandoregel met de opdracht mail een bericht te versturen naar u eigen internet mailaccount. Gaat dit goed? Kunt u van u eigen mailaccount een bericht terug sturen naar de linux gebruiker . Verklaar wat er gebeurt
<pjotter> jemig de pemig.
<pjotter> Wat een opdracht :)
<lena> Ija zeg dat
<lena> Is mijn eerste lesopgave
<pjotter> Uit welk jaar is dit cursusmateriaal (niet om vervelend te doen hoor)
<lordievader> Hehe, zonder mail te vertellen welke smtp server te gebruiken gaat er niet veel gebeuren.
<lena> IHet heden
<pjotter> Ja, idd. Je zal eerst (waarschijnlijk mail moeten installeren, dan instellen en dan nog mailen)
<pjotter> ok
<lena> Ik heb het boek linux proffesional erbij gekregen
<pjotter> Nou wordt ik zelf ook benieuwd hoe dit werkt.
<jpjacobs> wel, ik kan je vertellen dat dit niet triviaal is
<lordievader> Het is vast te doen, maar vereist enige kennis/moeite.
<lena> ja dat geloof ik
<lena> Voorkennis heb je niet nodig hahaha
<JasperCoenraats> jpjacobs: en nu doet alles het weer via het script voor 12.04 + versies van Ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> perfect
<lordievader> En dat is de eerste opdracht van de cursus? Is het voor beginners bedoeld?
<lordievader> lena: ^
<jpjacobs> lena: misschien is de bedoeling wel te zien dat het niet zomaar gaat?
<jpjacobs> JasperCoenraats: nice, goed om weten
<pjotter> Laten wee eens kijken hoe ver we komen. Lena, als je 'mail' intypt, gebeurd er dan wat?
<JasperCoenraats> de terminal loopt wel even vast
<pjotter> Jasper
<lena> http://www.loi.nl/cursussen/informatica_en_pc_en_internet/overige_certificeringen_en_vakcursussen/linux_professional/index.htm
<JasperCoenraats> maar die moet je soft resetten
<lena> die doe ik dus
<JasperCoenraats> en dan in en uitloggen
<JasperCoenraats> andersom
<lena> krijgik dit te zien
<lena> Heirloom mailx version 12.5 6/20/10.  Type ? for help.
<lena> "/var/mail/lena": 3 messages 2 new 3 unread
<lena>  U  1 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 06:46   55/1449  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena> >N  2 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 16:36   43/1452  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena>  N  3 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 16:37   42/1441  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena> ?
<pjotter> Het ziet ernaar uit dat mail is geinstalleerd. Dat is in ieder geval al wat
<lena> pff oke
<pjotter> Volgende punt: instellingen
<jpjacobs> lijkt me aan te duiden dat het niet verstuurd geraakt, maar lokaal blijft hangen :)
<lena> Ja dacht het al
<lordievader> Quote van de LOI website: "Het ligt misschien voor de hand, maar je hebt ook een muis nodig." Hehe, lollig...
<lena> Ja hahaha
<pjotter> Veldmuis, huismuis?
<jpjacobs> waarschijnlijk zal je je smtp server moeten opgeven op een of andere manier
<lena> Hihi
<lena> ja dat vermoede ik al
<pjotter> Hee, lena... als mail is geinstalleerd, is het ook al geconfigureerd. Heb je dat zelf al gedaan of werk je met een voorgeconfigureerde versie van Ubuntu of zoiets?
<lena> Ik heb niks gedaan
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> En als je nou een sprobeerd: mail <jouw eigen emailadres> ?
<lena> Ikga het eens proberen
<lena> lena@lena-desktop:~$ mail
<lena> Heirloom mailx version 12.5 6/20/10.  Type ? for help.
<lena> "/var/mail/lena": 4 messages 3 new 4 unread
<lena>  U  1 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 06:46   55/1449  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena> >N  2 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 16:36   43/1452  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena>  N  3 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 16:37   42/1441  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena>  N  4 Mail Delivery Syst Thu Jan 23 17:17   42/1406  Mail delivery failed: re
<lena> ?
<lena> Dit is het reultaat
<pjotter> kiek oan
<lena> Hoezo
<pjotter> Je hebt vier mailtjes ontvangen
<pjotter> Met de mededeling dat ze niet bezorgd kunnen worden.
<pjotter> Waarschijnlijk omdat het emailadres niet bestaat
<lordievader> Hihi, mail is een symlink naar heirloom-mailx
<lena> zullen ook wel die andere probeersels bij zitten toch?
<pjotter> Ja, denk ik
<pjotter> Blijkbaar heb je al vier keer geprobeerd een mailtje te verzenden
<lena> Dus hier is niks mis mee
<lena> ja klopt
<lordievader> lena: Wat staat er in die mailtjes?
<lena> Oh moet ik even kijken moment
<pjotter> Waarschijnlijk de inhoud van het verzonden mailtje +  een mededeling waarom het niet is aangekomen
<lordievader> lena: Als je mag afwijken van mail kan ik je wel even wijzen op een guide die uitlegt hoe je mailt met msmtp.
<lena> From MAILER-DAEMON Thu Jan 23 06:46:12 2014
<lena> Return-path: <>
<lena> Envelope-to: lena@lena-desktop
<lena> Delivery-date: Thu, 23 Jan 2014 06:46:12 +0100
<lena> Received: from Debian-exim by lena-desktop with local (Exim 4.76)
<lena> 	id 1W6D7D-0007KW-P4
<lena> 	for lena@lena-desktop; Thu, 23 Jan 2014 06:46:11 +0100
<lena> X-Failed-Recipients: a_masius@live.nl
<lena> Auto-Submitted: auto-replied
<lena> From: Mail Delivery System <Mailer-Daemon@lena-desktop>
<lena> To: lena@lena-desktop
<lena> Subject: Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender
<lena> Message-Id: <E1W6D7D-0007KW-P4@lena-desktop>
<lena> Date: Thu, 23 Jan 2014 06:46:11 +0100
<lena> Status: O
<lena> This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
<lena> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
<lena> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
<lena>   a_masius@live.nl
<lena>     Mailing to remote domains not supported
<lena> ------ This is a copy of the message, including all the headers. ------
<lena> Return-path: <lena@lena-desktop>
<lena> Received: from lena by lena-desktop with local (Exim 4.76)
<lena> 	(envelope-from <lena@lena-desktop>)
<lena> 	id 1W6D7C-0007KG-L6
<lena> 	for a_masius@live.nl; Thu, 23 Jan 2014 06:46:11 +0100
<lena> Date: Thu, 23 Jan 2014 06:46:10 +0100
<lena> To: a_masius@live.nl
<lena> Subject: hallo
<lena> User-Agent: Heirloom mailx 12.5 6/20/10
<lena> MIME-Version: 1.0
<lordievader> lena: Daarvoor hebben we http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lena> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<lena> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
<lena> Message-Id: <E1W6D7C-0007KG-L6@lena-desktop>
<lena> From: lena <lena@lena-desktop>
<lena> q
<lena> ktop>
<lena> q
<pjotter> kijk uit lena :S  Als je zoveel post denken ze dat je aan het 'flooden' bent.
<lena> ktop>
<lena> q
<lena> sktop>
<lena> q
<lena> From MAILER-DAEMON Thu Jan 23 16:36:33 2014
<lena> Return-path: <>
<lena> Envelope-to: lena@lena-desktop
<lena> Delivery-date: Thu, 23 Jan 2014 16:36:33 +0100
<lena> Received: from Debian-exim by lena-desktop with local (Exim 4.76)
<lena> 	id 1W6MKX-000324-EQ
<lena> 	for lena@lena-desktop; Thu, 23 Jan 2014 16:36:33 +0100
<lena> X-Failed-Recipients: l_hustin@live.nl
<lena> Auto-Submitted: auto-replied
<lena> From: Mail Delivery System <Mailer-Daemon@lena-desktop>
<lena> To: lena@lena-desktop
<lena> Subject: Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender
<lena> Message-Id: <E1W6MKX-000324-EQ@lena-desktop>
<lena> Date: Thu, 23 Jan 2014 16:36:33 +0100
<lena> This message was created autom
<lena> Is goed doe maar
<lena> oke sorry
<lena> Zal even kijken hoe dat werkt
<lena> Heb het gepost daar kan je dat nu zien of moet ik een link plaatsen
<lena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6803679/
<pjotter> Dit zal het probleem zijn: "Mailing to remote domains not supported"
<lena> oke wat moet ik dan doen?
<pjotter> Het mailadres bestaat wel maar je smtpserver weigert ze door te sturen.
<pjotter> (denk ik)
<lena> Oke
<pjotter> Tja, dit is een kwestie van configureren.
<lena> Oke zover ben ik nog niet en zal dit bij mijn lesopgave zetten
<pjotter> Ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, met mail. Ik denk dat de instellingen in een bestandje ergens staan en dat je daarin kan aangeven wat de smtp-, de popserver zijn en de andere instellingen.
<lena> Oke dan weet ik genoeg bedank allemaal
<pjotter> no problemo
<lena> :)
<lena> Lardivader kan je mij die link mailen van die guide? over smtp?
<lordievader> lena: Mijn nick is nog steeds met een o ;) http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/17/howto-configure-msmtp-to-work-with-gmail-on-linux/
<lena>                Thx Lordievader :)
<lordievader> lena: ;)
<SC> Hey
<SC> I have a question
<pjotter> Shoot
<Guest67698> what are the system requirements for ubuntu?
<lordievader> Guest67698: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, if you are looking for the English one see #ubuntu.
<Guest67698> Oke dan
<pjotter> Anything that makes bleeping sounds, really
<Guest67698> Wat zijn de systeemvereisten van ubuntu?
<lordievader> Guest67698: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Guest67698> Hartelijk bedankt
<pjotter> Heb laatst Xubuntu geinstalleerd op een oude laptop. Werkte best aardig maar soms toch een beetje traag wel. Was een Celeron 1500 MHz (dacht ik)
<Guest67698> oke
<Guest67698> ehm ik heb een oude pc
<Guest67698> met 512 mb
<Guest67698> welke ubuntu versie zal ik installeren?
<pjotter> Als je echt oude hardware hebt, kun je ook eens kijken naar Lubuntu. Dat schijnt de lichtste versie in de Ubuntu serie te zijn.
<Guest67698> ubuntu netbook edition ofso?
<Guest67698> dankje
<pjotter> Het blijft een beetje uitproberen. Wat je kan doen is gewoon een ISO-disk gebruiken. Dan kun je testen hoe het systeem loopt op jouw systeem. Dat geeft vaak een hele aardige indictatie of het spul in het echt ook gaat werken.
<Guest67698> oke
<Guest67698> ik ga eerst ubuntu desktop zelf testen
<Guest67698> ik blijf ff online
<Guest67698> ik zal het nu uittesten
<Guest67698> dankje voor jullie hulp
<lordievader> Als zelf Lubuntu te traag werkt kun je ook Fluxbox proberen, maar daar zit wel enige leercurve aan verbonden.
<Guest67698> oke
<Guest67698> welke is egt aan te raden?
<pjotter> Ligt erg aan je eigen wensen en mogelijkheden. Is het een snelle computer of echt een oud bakkie?
<Guest67698> een oud bakkie haha
<pjotter> ok ;)
<pjotter> Geeft niks. Alles kan.
<Guest67698> oke
<pjotter> Enig idee wat voor processor en snelheid?
<Guest67698> wrkt die dan snel
<Guest67698> ja wel
<Guest67698> AMD Athlon TM XP 2600+
<pjotter> Oooww..
<pjotter> dat moet toch lukken, denk ik. Toch? Mensen?
<pjotter> Ofnie?
<Guest67698> 2.07 GHZ
<Guest67698> zal ik ubuntu standaard dan testen
<pjotter> Die laptop waar ik het over had was langzamer.
<Guest67698> eh ik heb nog een vraag
<pjotter> Denk dat het idd gewoon een kwestie van uitproberen zal zijn. Kijken wat je het beste bevalt.
<Guest67698> ik gebruik de installer voor windows
<Guest67698> war is installatiegrootte?
<Guest67698> ik kan kiezen uit zoveel gb enZo
<Guest67698> WAT BEDOELEN ZE ERMEE??
<pjotter> Ik begrijp amper wat jij nu bedoelt, Guest67698. Wat bedoel je met installer voor windows? We gaan Ubuntu installeren, toch?
<Guest67698> jpp
<Guest67698> er staat installatiegroote: 18 GB
<pjotter> ehm..
<Guest67698> ik kan de installatiegrooteveranderen
<Guest67698> wat moet ik dan doen?
<Guest67698> keuze uit: 5gb, 6gb, 7gb etc.
<pjotter> Waar kijk je naar? Ben je bezig met een installatie via ISOdisk/usb?
<Guest67698> de windows installer voor ubuntu
<pjotter> Ik zou gewoon de standaardinstellingen aanhouden. Geeft ie zelf iets aan?
<Guest67698> ja 18 GB
<lordievader> Guest67698: Zeg aub dat je niet met Wubi bezig bent.
<lordievader> Dit verschrikkelijke ding: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)
<Guest67698> ja
<pjotter> lordievader: Neem jij dit even over?
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu heb je gedownload?
<lordievader> pjotter: Euhh sure?
<pjotter> :D
<lordievader> Guest67698: Wubi staat namelijk sinds 13.04 niet meer op de iso.
<pjotter> Ik zie het aan en denk: wat is dit? Ik weet het niet :D
<Guest67698> ik installeer via wubi
<lordievader> pjotter: Wees blij, Wubi is een gedrocht. Verschikkelijk. Ugh, stom ding.
<Guest67698> en er komt een mlding
<Guest67698> er is een fout opgetreden
<lordievader> Guest67698: Dat wil je zo snel mogelijk stoppen.
<Guest67698> no such file or directory
<Guest67698> ik download wel via torrent
<Guest67698> oke haha
<lordievader> Guest67698: Dan weer mijn originele vraag, welke iso heb je gedownload?
<Guest67698> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Guest67698> of moet ik Ubuntu 13.10 installeren?
<lordievader> Guest67698: Ah, dat verklaart het.
<lordievader> Nee, 12.04 is beter voor een oude pc.
<Guest67698> oke
<lordievader> Guest67698: Je zit op het moment in Windows?
<Guest67698> ja
<Guest67698> windows xp verloopt op 8 april 2014
<lordievader> Guest67698: Heb je een lege usb stick van >2gb bij de hand?
<Guest67698> ouwe pc dus tja geen keus
<Guest67698> jep 4 gb zelfs
<lordievader> Guest67698: Prima, download unetbootin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lordievader> Guest67698: Daarmee kan je een live-usb maken (ik ga er even van uit dat jouw pc nog wel kan booten vanaf usb).
<Guest67698> weet ik al
<Guest67698> heb ik al
<Guest67698> ik ben windows reparateur
<Guest67698> ik werk namelijk bij microsoft
<Guest67698> ik heb niet veel verstand van ubuntu dus tja
<lordievader> Guest67698: Maak dan een live-usb ;)
<Guest67698> oke
<Guest67698> ik kan m=niet voor eeuwig hier blijven voor ondersteuning
<Guest67698> dus bedankt voor jullie hulp
<Guest67698> ik kom over een paar minuten weer terug
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Is IRC niet voor eeuwig?
<lordievader> Zijn idlers ook niet voor eeuwig?
<Guest67698> ben der weer
<Guest67698> Wat vinden jullie van Microsoft WIndows/Office enzo?
<lordievader> Guest67698: Dat zijn gevaarlijke vragen, zeker in een Ubuntu kanaal...
<Fermata> Waarom is dat relevant?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<sc> Hey
<Guest97040> Hoe kan je Java op Ubuntu installeren?
<Guest97040> Of is het niet mogelijk?
<jpjacobs> zoek een keer op jdk
<Guest97040> ?
<jpjacobs> in het software center
<Guest97040> owhhh oke
<jpjacobs> je zou bij icetea moeten uitkomen, de Java runtime die standaard in de repo's zit
<Guest97040> oke dankje
<sc> HELP
<sc> Ik kan mijn computert niet opstarten
<Guest26276> Na installatie van Ubuntu
<Guest26276> Het blijft bij de BIOS scherm hangen\
<Guest26276> Kan geen knop indrukken...
<burt_> kan iemand (nog) is helpen om mijn hard interne hard disks automatisch te laten mounten?
<Mickeytje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Packjam> middag
<pjotter> Gebruikt Ubuntu hetzelfde pulse audiosysteem als Xubuntu?
<Fermata> Ja.
<pjotter> Ok. Ik probeer iets te veranderen maar weet niet goed waar ik het moet zoeken
<pjotter> Iedere keer als ik opstart staat bij 'Intern geluid Audio' ingesteld als 'Analoge output'. Ik wil dat graag veranderen naar 'Analoge koptelefoon'. Ik moet dat nu iedere keer handmatig doen. Maar is er een manier om het geluidsysteem in te stellen dat 'Analoge koptelefoon' de standaard is?
<pjotter> Is dit een specifieke pulseaudio vraag?
<Japio> Werken office en zo ook in umbutu ?
<basd82> Lichter aan welke office je bedoelt
<basd82> open office en liber office  JA
<basd82> MS office NEE
<basd82> maar in open en libere office kan wel ms office documenten openen en bewerken, over het algemeen mits niet te raren dingen doen .
<lordievader> basd82: Japio heeft ons alweer verlaten.
<basd82> hmmm mijn irc heef dat gemitst
<basd82> zal wel de wifi zijn hier in het ziekenhuis
<Jan> Hallo
<Guest50609> Ik ben een nieuwe Xubuntu gebruiker en probeer na installatie 12.04 door te gaan naar versie 13
<Guest50609> alleen lukt dat niet omdat onder '/'  slechts 930Mb beschikbaar is
<Guest50609> De partitie heeft ruimte zat ca 30Gbyte
<Guest50609> Vraag met welk command kan ik deze '/'root omgeving vergroten?
<khildin> Guest50609, misschien kan je eerst oude kernels verwijderen
<Guest50609> Beste Khildin, hoe doe ik dat? Onder bestandsysteem heb ik 951Mb vrij (dit is probleem), onder systeem 28,4Gb en onderWinRE 14Gb
<khildin> Guest50609, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058377
<Guest50609> Beste khildin, zeer dank er stonden 5 kernels, heb er 1 deleted en de rest zal ook wel lukken
<khildin> let op de waarschuwing: niet je huidige kernel verwijderen... :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-25
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: weeral vroeg uit de veren lol
<OerHeks> Môge
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: gebruik jij nieuwsgroepen op ubuntu?
<OerHeks> lang niet gedaan, ik zag je vraag over PAN
<lotuspsychje> nntpgrab werkt perfect, maar loopt trager
<lotuspsychje> met pan heb ik full speed
<lotuspsychje> maar max 4 threads
<OerHeks> en nu wil je meer dan 4, kan dat technisch wel
<OerHeks> ?
<lotuspsychje> idd
<OerHeks> ow, er is een limit, niet hardcoded, als dit nog werkt > http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/803200
<OerHeks> of wel, dus dan moet je zelf builden
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Mark___> hallo
<Mark___> kan iemand mij helpen
<lotuspsychje> Mark___: hallo!
<lotuspsychje> wat is je probleem?
<Mark___> iemand verstand van android syncen?
<lotuspsychje> op welke ubuntu versie probeer je?
<Mark___> 13.10
<lotuspsychje> krijg je een icoontje van een device als je usb inplugt?
<Mark___> nee ik bedoel het echt syncen van repo's en het builden van een rom
<Mark___> maar krijg het niet voor elkaar
<lotuspsychje> ow daar ben ik niet helemaal in thuis
<lotuspsychje> wil je touch op je android ofzo?
<Mark___> nee dat is het niet
<Mark___> het is het maken van een custom firmware
<lotuspsychje> voor android?
<Mark___> yup
<Mark___> android is net als linux open source
<Mark___> sterker nog android draait op linux
<lotuspsychje> denk dat je dan beter in #android meer uitleg vraagt
<Mark___> hoe kom ik daar
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> tja
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> ja goed goed druk
<lordzett> en ubuntu loopt lekker nog paar kleine dingen fixen en je hoort mij niet klagen :D
<lordzett> en hoe is het met u?
<lordievader> lordzett: Gaat lekker, druk aan het studeren.
<lordzett> pff moet ik ook nog doen
<lordzett> beetje gehad met school
<Gorash> Hmm, als een moederbord begint met uitvallen (pc dan) en na verloop van tijd na inschakelen 1-3 seconden aamblijft en uitvalt, dan mag ik concluderen dat het mobo overleden is!? Ik heb ram en alle pci en pci-e kaarten verwijderd, nieuwe voeding, en alleen met ram+cpu geboot > ook direct uitvallen
<Gorash> Nabij heatsink moederboard staan ook 2 condensatoren bol.. zal wel rip zijn asus m2a-vm
<Gorash> :(
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> Bolle condensatoren zijn slecht.
<Gorash> Misschien dat ik ze omsoldeer
<Fermata> Dat kan.
<Fermata> Het ergste dat kan gebeuren is dat het niet werkt...en dat is nu tch al zo.
<Gorash> Ja het is echt 1 condensator die helemaal opengebarsten is
<Gorash> dit bordje draait als sinds 2007 non-stop haha
<Fermata> Dan mag het ook wel. :-)
<Gorash> Verbaasd me dat ie nog werkte na al die tijd, toch wel jammer
<Gorash> 2e moederboard wat rip is hier!~
<Gorash> Eerder een keer een epox bordje gehad met hetzelfde probleem, toen heb ik 20 condensatoren vervangen, maar 6 maanden later alsnog rip
<SC> Hey
<Guest95037> Ik heb Lubuntu 13.10
<Guest95037> Maar Flash doet het niet
<Guest95037> in firefox
<Guest95037> youtube zwart/wit scherm
<Kebabfish> flash is geinstalleerd?
<Guest95037> jepp
<Guest95037> er staat dat ik hem moet updaten
<Guest95037> maar hij heeft al de laatste versie!
<Guest95037> DUS WAT MOET IK DOENNNN????
<Kebabfish> capslock uitzetten
<Guest95037> sorry
<Kebabfish> en een terminal zoeken :p
<Guest95037> heb ik al
<Kebabfish> ok
<Guest95037> UXterm en Xterm
<Guest95037> en dannn
<Kebabfish> probeer deze code eens: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kebabfish> dan vraagt ie om je wachtwoord
<Kebabfish> even invullen, enter, en wachten maar
<Guest95037> oke effe w8en
<Guest95037> ja dan
<Guest95037> ik kan kiezen tussen ja en nee
<Kebabfish> ja
<Guest95037> moet ik ja kiezen??
<Guest95037> oke
<Kebabfish> heb je toevallig flash geïnstalleerd via een website of iets dergelijks?
<Guest95037> ne
<Guest95037> nee
<Guest95037> het was er  toen lubuntu ging installeren
<Kebabfish> met die optie tijdens de installatie?
<Guest95037> nope
<Kebabfish> uberhaupt flash geinstalleerd? :p
<Guest95037> ik heb nu een scherm
<Kebabfish> blauwachtig scherm?
<Guest95037> jepp\
<Kebabfish> met tab kan je naar de ok knop, en dan op enter drukken
<Guest95037> met waar ik ok kan kiezen
<Guest95037> ik snap het al haha
<Guest95037> dankje
<Kebabfish> het is wat spartaans, werken via de terminal :p
<Kebabfish> maar het is wel erg snel
<Guest95037> :p
<Guest95037> ben je een echt persoon?
<Kebabfish> wil je tekst in de terminal plakken, doe dan ctrl-shift-v
<Kebabfish> hoezo?
<Guest95037> okee
<Guest95037> gewoon
<Kebabfish> nja, die vraag krijg ik niet elke dag
<Guest95037> misschien ben je automatische beantwoorder
<Kebabfish> nope
<Guest95037> en ik wist al dat je met ctrl v kan plakken
<Kebabfish> mocht ik dat wel zijn, dan ontken ik dat
<Guest95037> dus een echt mens ben je?
<Kebabfish> ga ik zelf vanuit
<Guest95037> die vragen zijn gesteld door mijn zus niet ik
<Kebabfish> haha
<Guest95037> het spijt me, gaat mijn zus weer hoor...
<Kebabfish> vooruit dan maar
<Guest95037> toetsenbord stelen enzo..
<Guest95037> en hpe kan ik verder
<Guest95037> ik heb nu een veld waar je kan typen
<Kebabfish> iets met naam@mijnpc:~$ ?
<Guest95037> ja
<Kebabfish> dan is die klaar
<Guest95037> uit doen dus
<Kebabfish> terminal mag weer weg
<Kebabfish> browser opstarten, en flash testen
<Guest95037> oke
<sc> Help
<sc> Ik heb Lubuntu 13.10
<Guest77081> maar flash werkt niet
<Guest77081> in geen enkele browser werkt het
<Guest77081> ....
<Guest77081> hallo???
<Guest77081> help een ff
<Guest77081> ?
<Guest77081> help aubb
<Guest77081> HELPPP
<Fermata> Guest77081: kan je wat geduld hebben, misschien?
<Guest77081> owh sorry
<Guest77081> ik heb flash z.s.m. nodig
<Fermata> Oke.
<Guest77081> heb jij een idee?
<Fermata> ...
<Kebabfish> was dat dezelfde als eerder vandaag
<lordievader> Kebabfish: Zo te zien wel.
<Kebabfish> Zo te zien heeft diegene ook geduld nodig
<Fermata> Ja.
<basd82> Door foutje van mijn kant  is  ubuntu nl servver effe down
<basd82> nog 5 min
<basd82> hij  start al weer
<basd82> hij is helemaal weer up sorry voor overlast
<NoirX> hoi
<Ed____> Hallo, Wie wil mij even helpen bij het installeren van Ubuntu?
<Burt_> kan iemand helpen met een mounting probleem?
<OerHeks> wie weet, wat is je probleem?
<Burt_> je hebt me al eens geholpen , ik weet niet dat je het nog herninnert , om mijn internal hard disks automatisch te laten opstarten?
<OerHeks> wat voor filesystem ?
<Burt_> ntfs
<OerHeks> ntfs mount dacht ik automatisch?
<Burt_> nee , ik draai dus xbmc , ik wil deze automatisch laten opstarten , en wanneer ik dan een film of serie opzet herkent hij deze niet
<Burt_> als ik ze vervolgens aanklik en ze in de starter verschijnen, dan wel
<goudfazant3991> Hallo is nog iemand
<OerHeks> je zou die ntfs partitie in fstab kunnen zetten, maar ik weet niet of xbmc deze dan oppakt bij systeemstart
<OerHeks> ntfs kent geen rechten die je toewijst aan een user
<goudfazant3991> Hallo beste mensen  weet iemand van U hoe je het Ubuntu program stil zet??
<OerHeks> een programma stilzetten? welke?
<Burt_> UUID=981A806F1A804BE6 /mnt/NV ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions 0 0       deze regel hadden we op het einde toen in fstab gezet maar dat werkte niet
<goudfazant3991> ubuntu 13.04
<OerHeks> ehm, al die rechten werken met ntfs niet, het is geen posix
<Burt_> dus het is niet mogelijk
<OerHeks> standaard met rw zou het dit ongeveer moeten zijn > " UUID=981A806F1A804BE6  /mnt/NV ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0 "
<OerHeks> even aangepast aan jouw UUID en mountpoint
<Burt_> dus deze regel in fstab is probere?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<OerHeks> ik zou hem zelf in media mounten, maar goed
<goudfazant3991> hallo weet iemend een oplosing voor ubuntu 13.04
<OerHeks> "een programma stilzetten" wat bedoel je daarmee, goudfazant3991 ?
<OerHeks> en welk programma?
<goudfazant3991> in het begin van dat programma zit er een failed in
<goudfazant3991> als ik het programma laat lopen is alles ok,ok behalve ergens bovenb aan
<OerHeks> je bedoelt bij het starten van ubuntu?
<goudfazant3991> begrijpt u de vraag OerHeks
<OerHeks> nee, niet echt
<goudfazant3991> nee als ik hem op Recovere zet
<goudfazant3991> als ik ubuntu in de Recovere mode zet
<OerHeks> je krijgt dan een failed melding, maar hij boot wel gewoon ?
<goudfazant3991> en dan enter geef dan gaat het programma toch lopen
<OerHeks> waarom ga je in recovery eigenlijk?
<goudfazant3991> ja hij boot wel gewoon
<goudfazant3991> maar hetscroll gaat te snel om de regel goed te zien
<goudfazant3991> is die ubuntu soms alleen maar voor laptops??
<OerHeks> bootmessages vind je terug in /var/log/boot.log
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /var/log/boot.log
<khildin> goudfazant3991, wat probeer je precies te doen want je bent niet duidelijk
<OerHeks> maar je beantwoord niet mijn vragen, waarom boot je in recovery?
<OerHeks> beetje vaag allemaal
<khildin> dat dus... :P
<goudfazant3991> nou als ik in de Recoveremode ga staan dan kun je toch het programma laten lopen
<goudfazant3991> het is voor mij allemaal een begin
<OerHeks> recovery mode is niet om gewoon ubuntu te gebruiken.
<Burt_> @oerheks : ik had de regel is toegevoegd die je gaf , dan verdwijnen de harde schijven bij apparaten en kome ze bij computer te staan maar na een reset zijn ze verdwenen
<goudfazant3991> in dat apartte kleine scherm met die oranje balk er in
<goudfazant3991> ubunto kan ook niet goed overweg met nVidia 6800 g Force
<OerHeks> Burt_, plak je fstab eens op paste.ubuntu.com
<goudfazant3991> OerHeks mijn Ubuntu staan op een aparte HD schijf
<Burt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6815504/
<goudfazant3991> ik werk met een desktop
<OerHeks> ik zie 2 fouten met ntfs, er staat geen 0 0 achter en een rare $ aan het einde, is je fstab beschadigd ? >>>  " UUID=981A806F1A804BE6  /mnt/NV ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0 "
<goudfazant3991> bij instelling springt het scherm ook steeds op Laptop of ik moet mijn PC resetten
<OerHeks> en regel 10 is ook verminkt
<Burt_> nee, mijn scherm stond wat klein
<Burt_> UUID=981A806F1A804BE6  /mnt/NV ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0 UUID=BC62640F6263CD28  /mnt/WDC ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<Burt_> zo zijn ze volledig
<OerHeks> dat zou juist moeten zijn
<Burt_> als ik het deed kwamen ze ook bij computer te  staan, maar nu na een reset zie ik ze niet meer staan
<Burt_> met het commando blkid vind ik ze wel nog
<Burt_> wat je bedoelde met media , zou het dit worden /media/NV bijv?
<goudfazant3991> Beste mensen nog een prettige avond
<OerHeks> JA, daar zit ik nu ook aan te denken, verschil mnt en media. ik heb begrepen dat je fat32 en ntfs het beste onder media kan mounten ( in een ver ver verleden)
<OerHeks> sudo mkdir /media/NV etc en dan je fstab aanpassen
<Burt_> ok ik zal is proberen , en de locale is dat van belang ? ik ,las op je link dat je deze missch ook moest aanpassen als je niet in de us woonde
<OerHeks> en_US,utf8 is goed voor ons, dacht ik
<Burt_> ik ga is resette
<Burt_> @oerheks het werkt nu
<OerHeks> toppie
<Burt_> ze verschijnen na een reset in de starter , bedankt
<OerHeks> dus toch mnt > media
<Burt_> idd , daar zat het in
<Burt_> heb je nog tijd voor 1 klein vraagje? :p
<OerHeks> ja, nog even, de hond meld zich al om uit te gaan
<Burt_> ok :)
<Burt_> ik wil dus die xbmc auto late opstarten , en dan moest via dit iets aanpassen , sudo vi /etc/init/xbmc.conf
<Burt_> maar ik hier iets wil in plakken krijg ik telkens een foutmelding
<Burt_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6815663/
<OerHeks> hmm dat is iets xbmc specifiek
<OerHeks> wil je xbmc bij boot of bij inlog starten ?
<Burt_> gewoon als hij opstart , ik heb geen inloggen genomen
<Burt_> hij start direct op in ubuntu
<OerHeks> geen idee, vraag het anders eens in #xbmc-linux
<OerHeks> brb
<Burt_> k
<goudfazant3991> hallo is er nog iemand
<lena> Hallo welke commando kan ik gebruiken in een terminal om mijn PID te zien?
<OerHeks> Process ID van jou??
<lena> ja ik gebruik het commando top zijn er nog andere
<lena> Ben wel benieuwd moet wel via de terminal
<OerHeks> of bedoel je user id ?
<lena> Nee ik bedoel PID process identifier
<OerHeks> ps aux
<OerHeks> ps aux | grep -i firefox
<lena> Thx Oerheks
<lena> Nee is al goed bedank
<lordievader> lena: Als je die van je shell wilt hebben: echo $$
<lena> Oke thx Lordievader :)
<lena> Hoe verstuur ik van mijn mail account een mail naar een linux-gebruiker? rare vraag vind ik dat, als je het mailadres weet oke maar dat weet ik niet
<lena> Misschien dat iemand van jullie dat weet
<OerHeks> op het forum kan je een pm sturen, als je een account hebt
<lena> Ik heb wel een mail account dat is het probleem niet maar hoe naar een linux-gebruiker dus ik neem aan mijn eigen pc en ja wat moet ik daar in godsnaam dan intoetsen?
<OerHeks> als het een ubuntu gebruiker is, en lid, dan zoek je hem op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/mlist/
<lena> Oke thx
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-26
<Packjam> mogge
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<len_> hallo
<len_> anybody here?
<Timo> Zeg het eens.
<len_> ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd, bij het opnieuw opstarten van de computer na het wijzigen van de bios start hij ubuntu wel op maar krijg ik steeds een foutmelding
<Timo> Wat zegt die foutmelding?
<len_> did not find the firmware
<len_> af9015
<len_> enig idee?
<Timo> Dat gaat om een tv kaart, zo te zien.
<Timo> Start hij verder wel gewoon door?
<len_> ja
<len_> geen groot probleem lijkt me
<Timo> Neuh, als je die tv kaart verder toch niet gebruikt zou ik niet moeilijk gaan doen.
<len_> ik kijk het gewon aan, merci
<Timo> Geen probleem
<len_> is het verstandig om alle updates te installeren?Is ongeveer 314 mb
<Timo> Ja, altijd doen.
<len_> ok
<len_> wat is eigenlijk een tv kaart?
<Timo> What's in a name? Om tv te kunnen kijken. ;-)
<len_> logisch....kun je de zien aan die code af905 dat het over de tv kaart gaat?
<Timo> Ik niet, maar DuckDuckGo wel.
<lena> Welke opdracht moet ik gebruiken om alle beschikbare optie die nodig zijn om partities te beheren?
<lotuspsychje> hoi lena
<lena> Goedemorgen troiuwens
<lena> hoi
<lotuspsychje> wat bedoel je met partities beheren?
<lena> In een terminal bedoel ik dan
<lotuspsychje> wat wil je gaan doen?
<lena> Wil kijken in een terminal naar die opties daarvan
<Wobbo> Beste middag. Ik kreeg een update voor Evolution. Helaas werk mijn Evolution niet meer. Hoe kan ik de oudere versie terug? Ik heb dingen geprobeerd als: sudo apt-get install evolution=3.10.1-2ubuntu2
<lena> niks doen gewoon even kijken
<lotuspsychje> sudo fdisk -l ?
<Wobbo> Maar dat werk niet
<lena> Thx ga even kijken, later
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: gewoon sudo apt-get install evolution
<lordievader> lena: fdisk / parted. Maar lees eerst de man pages. Je kunt er zo veel data mee verwoesten.
<Wobbo> Maar evolution heb ik al, alleen het loopt vast na de laatste update.
<Wobbo> En ik graag de inhoud bewaren.
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: welke ubuntu versie zit je?
<Wobbo> Tja, 14.04, omdat mijn nieuwe laptop niet werkte met 13.10.
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 is nog altijd in alpha stage
<Fermata> Niet vreemd dat er wel eens iets breekt.
<Fermata> :)
<Wobbo> Dat weet ik.
<Wobbo> :P
<Fermata> Nou.
<Fermata> Dan weet je ook dat het waarschijnlijk vanzelf weer goed komt.
<Wobbo> Daar ga ik ook vanuit. En het kan erger...
<Wobbo> Gelukkig heb ik nu een inter videokaart.... Voorheen met de beta en alpha was voornamelijk nvidia het grootste probleem. En tja, als je scherm het niet meer doen heb je een vervelender probleem dan Evolution.
<Wobbo> haha
<lena> Hoe verander je de systeemtijd in een terminal?
<Wobbo> Ik heb ook een werkende PC met 13.10 met Evolion met dezelfde mails. Maar ik zit nu lui op de bank en wil me werk emails doen. haha En ik heb de kat op schoot dus tja... Nu wil ik evolition gebruiken. Ach, straks is de batterij op.
<Wobbo> Haha
<Wobbo> date nnddhhmmyyyy.ss
<Wobbo> lena: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342854/what-is-the-command-line-statement-for-changing-the-system-clock
<lena> Hey thx man
<Wobbo> Alsnog, tis leuk om beta's te gebruiken en leuk hoeveel updates per uur er zijn. Nu elke keer hoepen dat het voor Evolution is  Haha
<Wobbo> Fijn weekend verder.
<levengeven> hallo, goedemorgen, Even een vraag, Waar kan ik de Ubuntu installatie CD bestellen?
<Luckiboy> levengeven: http://ubuntu.com
<goudfazant3991> hallo is er iemand
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Er zijn hier zeker mensen, stel je vraag. Wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<goudfazant3991> nou ik werk met ubuntu 13.04 maar als ik het programma start
<goudfazant3991> dan zie ik in de lijst van het programma een regel waar bij staat >> failed
<goudfazant3991> dat is volgens mij niet goed??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Kun je iets preciezer zijn, welk programma gaat het hier om?
<goudfazant3991> het gaat om Ubuntu version 13.04
<goudfazant3991> als ik op de geavanceerde mode klik dan gaar het programma lopen
<goudfazant3991>  alle regels die je ziet van Ubuntu 13.04  staat alle bij OK op een na daar staat Failed bij ijn het rood
<goudfazant3991> maar het scrollt te snel om de regel nummer te zien
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik denk dat jet het over init hebt, ofwel er faalt ergens een upstart script met opstarten.
<goudfazant3991> hoe krijg ik het programma stil gezet en kan dan eventueel regel voor regel bekijken??
<goudfazant3991> hij start goed op daar ligt het niet aan maar als ik dan door ga naar geavenseerd dan zie je het programma
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Init wil je niet stil zetten (in de regel), init/upstart logt naar /var/log/syslog of in /var/log/upstart/*
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Als de pc goed opstart zou ik mij er niet druk om maken.
<goudfazant3991> en dan start hij weer opnieuw op maar komt dan in de RECOVRY mode en dan zie ik de FOUT
<goudfazant3991> van een kan heb je gelijk maar aan de andere kant gooit het programma mij er uit
<goudfazant3991> en of het nouw ligt aan mijn videokaart dat weet ik niet
<goudfazant3991> ik heb er een nVidia G Force 6800 in zitten met een Asus boord en een 2,8 GB proccesor
<goudfazant3991> zoals ik ook niet met Intel werk maar met Atlon 64 volgens mij vind Ubuntu dat niet zo lekker??
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ubuntu werkt prima op AMD's.
<goudfazant3991> als hij mij uit het programma gooit dan komen er linksboven in allemaal kleine lettertjes zoals E0000001 etc,etc
<goudfazant3991> ook bij instellingen voor het scherm >>ik zet hem op mijn scherm en dat is 29 inch en hij gaat
<goudfazant3991> van zelf weer terug naar laptop scherm
<goudfazant3991> heeft lordievader eenig idee wat dat allemaal kan zijn ??
<goudfazant3991> voor mij is dit allemaal nog vrij nieuw als  eerst met windows xp heb gewerkt
<timtim78> Hallo; Ik zit met een heel vervelend probleem en kan er op het net niets overvinden of ik zoek verkeerd ;-). Als ik ubuntu wil installeren gaat alles goed tot er een tweede venster opent. Zoals je bij installeren kiest voor " eigen" het onderste van wat je wil doen. Gaat er een venster open met je hardeschijven er in. Een der waar ik nu opklik gaat er een tweede vesnter open en slaat precies alles vast. Kan nu nergens meer opkli
<timtim78> Heb nu geïnstalleerd via desktop dat is gelukt maar nu is het net hetzelfde als ik bijvoorbeeld op settings klik en daar bijvoorbeeld op bleutooth maakt niet wat telkens als er een 2 de venster opengaat kan ik niets meer doen en reageerd niets meer het lijkt wel of de muis gewoon niet werkt want als je over een knop gaat verandert die nog wel maar je kan klikken zoveel je wil.
<Bart_> Hello!
<Bart_> Hoe kan ik meer geheugen toewijzen aan ubuntu die onder windows draait?
<trijntje> door iets te vragen en dan meteen weer weg te zijn
<trijntje> timtim78: tweede venster? Wat bedoel je precies?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd, en heb je een volledige installatie gedaan of via wubi onder windows?
<timtim78> ja je klikt bv op instellingen en dan op bv toetsenbord dan heb je twee kadertjes op je scherm. maar het is mmaar een voorbeeld het is met alles.
<timtim78> het is bij het installeren via usb net hetzelfde. DAt lukt dus niet. Heb het nu via wubi gedaan maar het probleem blijft. Heb kubuntu, ubuntu en gnome al geprobeert en altijd hetzelfde
<SC> Heeey mensen
<Guest62577> Ik heb Lubuntu 13.10
<Guest62577> En heb gemerkt dat de nieuwste Flash Player het niet doet
<Guest62577> Dus ik heb de oude geïnstalleerd en hij werkt perfect
<Guest62577> Ik heb het al tegen Adobe gezegd dus het zal worden opgelost denk ik
<lena> op een standaard installatie zijn er twee directories waarin een gebruiker mag schrijven, welke zijn dat in ubuntu
<Fermata> /home/gebruiker en /tmp
<lena> oke dankjewel Fermata
<lena> Stel ik ben op een server geweest en heb per ongeluk op de commandoregel een paar keer mijn wachtwoord getypt maar ben allang uitgelogd. Wat kan ik dan doen om dit probleem op te lossen?
<Fermata> Waarom zou dat een probleem zijn?
<lena> En waarom kan dit een probleem zijn voor de beveiliging
<lena> Iemand moet dat toch kunnen achterhalen zou dus niet goed zijn toch?
<OerHeks> "uitgelogd" maar toch password ingetiept?
<lena> ja een paar keer in de terminal dus leesbare tekens
<Fermata> Heb je daarna op Enter geduwd?
<lena> krijg even bezoek kijk straks naar jou antwoord Oerheks ja Fermata
<Fermata> Log weer in en tik in: rm .bash_history
<Fermata> En klaar.
<lena> Oke dankjewel Fermata en Oerheks voor jullie antwoord op mijn vraag
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm wat aan het rotzooien in me ubuntu vm , een user toegevoegd met sudo useradd -d /home/ric -s /bin/bash -g staff -m ric, dan de groep veranderd met sudo usermod -g adm ric - als je dan kijkt in /etc/group staat ric niet bij de groups maar in /etc/passwd heeft hij wel de juiste group id
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Wat is de output van "groups ric"?
<TheEagerPadawan> da klopt :)
<TheEagerPadawan> wel raar dat /etc/group niet update :s
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan_: Wat is de output van "cat /etc/group|grep ric"?
<TheEagerPadawan_> no response
 * Sling slaps lordievader for using cat foo|grep bar
<Sling> :p
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm iemand gaat gewurd worden met behulp van de force :p
<TheEagerPadawan> gewurgd *
<lordievader> Sling: Meh, ik misbruik cat altijd :P
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Dat het niks terug geeft lijkt mij sterk... Dat zou betekenen dat 'ric' in geen een groep zit.
<TheEagerPadawan> yup geeft nieks terug, echter geeft groups ric wel iets terug
<TheEagerPadawan> en sudo cat /etc/passwd  | grep ric (geeft de juist groupid terug)  in vergelijking met /etc/group
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm moet een groep in eerste instantie bestaan voor dat je er een gebruiker aan toevoegd of is linux slim genoeg om die aan te maken?
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Nee de groep moet eerst bestaan, voor zover ik weet.
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Ah, wacht eens even, waarschijnlijk wou je met je usermod command "sudo usermod -a -G adm ric" uitvoeren.
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes de man page bekijken voor die flags
<TheEagerPadawan> ziet er naar uit dat -G voor meerdere groepen is
<TheEagerPadawan> kzie echter geen uitleg van de -a flag
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Boven aan, append. Jij veranderd nu alleen de gid.
<TheEagerPadawan> kzal nog eens dieper in de manpages moet snuffelen vrees ik
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm gevonden
<TheEagerPadawan> blijkbaar moet je -G gebruiken ipv van g
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> dat vraag is natuurlijk als hij effectief lid was van adm
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja swat ga er niet meer me kop opbreken juist effe me derp lijst updaten ;)
<lordievader> Stond ie in /etc/group bij de adm group? If not, dan was ie geen member.
<TheEagerPadawan> stond er niet in
<TheEagerPadawan> echter gaf groups <username> wel hem terug als lid van adm :)
<lordievader> Omdat je die als login gid had ingesteld.
<TheEagerPadawan> mja had een gid gebruikt
<TheEagerPadawan> toch raar want een gid zou een integer moet zijn en geen string
<TheEagerPadawan> zou het niet mogen accepteren :)
<lordievader> Wat ik bedoel, je hebt alleen de gid in /etc/passwd aangepast. Je hebt niet daadwerkelijk de user toegevoegd aan de group.
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Ik zou als ik jou was het login gid weer even terug zetten naar de gid van je user.
<TheEagerPadawan> mjah doet er niet echt toe is toch een vm'ke :)
<gideon> hello
<lordievader> Wheee, crash and burn!
<OerHeks> ALles stabiel hier
<lordievader> Was een reactie op gideon.
<OerHeks> I know :-)
<wim__> Hallo, heb ubuntu gedownload echter is het een iso en wil niet starten van usb wat te doen?
<trijntje_> wim__: je moet de iso naar een usb schrijven en dan starten
<wim__> dit heb ik gedaan en wil niet starten
<trijntje_> hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<lordievader> wim__: Hoe heb je de iso naar de usb geschreven?
<wim__> opstartvolgorde aangepast zelfs harde schijf ed uitgeschakeld
<wim__> hmm simplistisch cut/paste
<lordievader> wim__: Daar gaat het fout, probeer Unetbootin eens.
<trijntje_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<wim__> tnx trijntje maar zonder ubuntu heb ik hier niet zoveel aan ik ben nu met unetbootin bezig
<trijntje_> die pagina heeft ook instructies voor windows hoor
<wim__> Ja zie het staan Trijntje tnx
<TheEagerPadawan> iso moet bootable gemaakt worden zijn kan met unetbootin of rufus
<TheEagerPadawan> dan bootorder aanpassen ^^
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Daarmee maak je de usb stick bootable, niet de iso. Die is het al :P
<lordievader> Over usb-sticks gesproken, ik moet er nog eentje maken.
<TheEagerPadawan> yup lordie heeft gelijk, my bad *effe koffie hale*
<JanJ> Heeft iemand een tip of ik een Trust webcam 150 Spacecam in Ubuntu 14.04 aan de praat kan krijgen?
<OerHeks> JanJ, werkt het met cheese ? dit is niet standaard geinstalleerd,  sudo apt-get install cheese
<OerHeks>  
<noirx> hoi
<OerHeks> goedenmorgen
<noirx> :)
<noirx> oerheks: hoe is het
<OerHeks> prima, de hele dag al mistig hier, en met u?
<noirx> mooi, gaat ook goed, bedankt, behalve deze laptop met slackware wil de broadcom wifi driver niet installeren
<OerHeks> Vervelend :-(
<noirx> ja,het gaat lukken
<noirx> :)
<noirx> bedtijd
<noirx> later
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Henderiknick> wat is ubuntu?
<Henderiknick> dan niet he
<riki> hoi,is er iemand?
<jpjacobs> yep
<riki> mijn vraag:Is het mogelijk ubuntu downloaden op lenovo tablet android?
<jpjacobs> Goh, downloaden waarschijnlijk wel, het installeren en laten lopen da's wat anders
<riki> dat bedoel ik,op pc kan allebij
<jpjacobs> 't is in elk geval niet officieel uitgebracht
<jpjacobs> En 'k heb tegenstrijdige berichten gehoord of het project effectief nog actief is of niet
<jpjacobs> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-1577325241
<jpjacobs> in elk geval, tenzij je die tablet niet echt werkende moet hebben: blijf er van weg
<riki> bedankt :)
<jpjacobs> In elk geval, op android is er zoveel leuk speelgoed dat ik ubuntu er niet echt mis
<jpjacobs> als je trouwens op zoek bent naar open source spul op android, kan ik fdroid aanraden als alternative "play store"
<SWAT> ik zou het niet doen
<SWAT> iets kunnen en of het dan lekker werkt, zijn 2 heel verschillende dingen
<SWAT> bij een Android device zou ik sowieso eerder naar een mooie ROM gaan kijken
<OerHeks> Als het tablet geen ARM8 of x86 is,
<OerHeks> tijd voor ubuntu-nl-snappy http://www.ubuntu.com/things/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-21
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Sling> mogge
<lordievader> Hey Sling, hoe is het ermee?
<Sling> dat soort vragen beantwoord ik niet meer ;p
<Sling> verspilling van irc hehe
<lordievader> Bevordering van het sociaal contact.
<Sling> -_-
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<khildin> morning..... iemand 'handig' met kvm of xen networking?
<khildin> ik wil een ubuntu server met 2 nics als kvm (of xen) host optuigen
<khildin> ik begrijp dat ik om de guests gebruik te laten maken van networking, voor iedere nic een vbridge moet configureren
<khildin> er komen slechts 2 guests op de server
<khildin> guest 1 zal een gateway zijn
<khildin> guest 2 een server zijn die alle taken voor het netwerk regelt zoals dhcp, dns etc
<lordievader> khildin: Waarom neem je de host niet als gateway, is makkelijker en waarschijnlijk ook sneller.
<lordievader> Heb zo een gevoel dat je een loop creeert als je guest de gateway voor iedereen (inclusief host) is.
<khildin> geen idee eigenlijk... ik ben open voor suggesties... :)
<khildin> hoe regel ik dat dan? eth0 op subnet1 eth2 op subnet 2  en alleen eth1 een bridge maken voor de guest?
<khildin> eth0 kan dan direct naar modem
<khildin> en eth1 naar switch voor netwerk
<khildin> zoiets?
<khildin> ik wilde als gateway iets van ipcop of pfsense gebruiken.... kan ik daar dan kvm of xen bij installeren?
<lordievader> khildin: eth1 naar eth0 NAT'ten.
<khildin> of toch ubuntu als host en pfsense bridgen met eth0, netwerkserver bridgen met eth1, alleen.... hoe verbind ik pfsense met netwerk server?
<khildin> dus eigenlijk een 'virtuele switch' tussen guest1 en guest2... kan dat?
<lordievader> Ik ken pfsense niet. Maar Ubuntu kan ook prima als router worden mis|ge-bruikt.
<khildin> ik wil eigenlijk alle 'slimmigheden' die standaard al in pfsense zitten kunnen gebruiken (zoals vpn server, blacklists/whitelists etc)
<khildin> kan ook met ubuntu, maar dan ben ik 3 dagen aan het configureren en het wiel uitvinden
<khildin> wat ik eigenlijk zoek is hoe ik die virtuele switch, zo noem ik het maar, moet configureren.... (als dat kan tenminste)
<lordievader> khildin: Daar leer je wel veel van. En zo moeilijk is het nou ook allemaal niet.
<khildin> dus iets in de geest van: ik configureer guest 1 met 2 nics: nic1 bind ik aan eth0 via vbridge op subnet 1, nic2 aan een 'interne nic'op vsubnet2. guest 2 met nic1 aan interne nic op vsubnet2 en nic2 via vbridge op eth1 van de host
<lordievader> Err, ik zat te doelen op: host met twee nics. 1 aan het internet de andere aan een subnet met vm'etjes.
<khildin> zodat alle data vanaf het netwerk eerst via de guest 2 en guest1 naar buiten gaat
<khildin> ik heb ook een host met 2 nics, alleen wil ik de gateway door een vm laten verzorgen en niet door de host
<lordievader> Dat weet ik, maar dat zou ik niet doen. Je krijgt dan namelijk hele lelijke routing...
<khildin> wat is daar zo lelijk aan?
<lordievader> Paketje gaat dan van guest 2 naar internet via: guest2 -> host -> guest1 -> host -> gateway
<lordievader> Ipv.: guest2 -> host -> gateway.
<khildin> guest 2 naar host is intern... komt geen nic aan te pas... (of je bedoelt een vnic, maar dat heeft geen grote impact op performance schat ik)
<lordievader> Jawel, je bewandeld vrolijk je complete network stack.
<khildin> ik heb geen idee hoe kvm (of xen) daar mee omgaat
<khildin> eigenlijk wil ik de 2 guests gewoon 'intern' aan elkaar knopen
<khildin> net alsof er intern een 2 poorts switch in zit zeg maar
<lordievader> khildin: De host kan je even lezen als switch.
<khildin> maar goed, als ik nic1 van guest1 aan bridge1 koppel en nic2 van guest2 aan bridge2 koppel, hoe knoop ik nic2 van guest1 en nic1 van guest2 dan aan elkaar? of heb ik nu een blond moment en moeten die gewoon een IP krijgen in hetzelfde subnet
<lordievader> khildin: Je prikt eth0 van vm0 in br0 en eth0 van vm1 ook in br0.
<khildin> lordievader, dan heeft vm1 toch ook direct toegang naar buiten? de bedoeling is juist dat dit via vm0 gaat...
<lordievader> Ik heb nooit iets over een netwerk interface van de host gezegt. Bovenstaande beschrijft een netwerk setup zonder verbinding naar buiten.
<khildin> maar dan gaat alles dubbel via de fysieke nics.... en dat wilde ik juist voorkomen door een soort van vswitch te gebruiken... maar geen idee of dat kan met kvm of xen
<khildin> met ESXi kan dat nl wel, maar ESXi heeft weer geen client software onder linux... :-/
<lordievader> Fysiek? Bovenstaande beschrijving is volledig virtueel.
<khildin> ik lees nog een 2e maal... mom
<khildin> ok.... begrijp ik het goed dat br0 dan niet aan een fysieke nic wordt gekoppeld?
<khildin> in dat geval is br0 de vswitch die ik nodig heb... :)
<lordievader> khildin: Nee, er word geen fysieke nic in geprikt. Maargoed je houdt dat het via de network stack van de host gaat...
<khildin> duidelijk.... dat is dan maar het compromis dat ik moet nemen.... ik heb flink wat resources op de host dus ik denk dat die dat wel gaat trekken
<lordievader> Dat is het probleem niet, het is gewoon lelijk.
<khildin> maar om nu zelf een omgeving te gaan bouwen die minimaal gelijkwaardig is aan ipcop of pfsense, lijkt me ook niet handig en efficient
<khildin> dan kan ik toch veel sneller en handiger een vm nemen als gateway ipv zelf gaan avonturen
<khildin> dit geeft denk ik meer garanties op veiligheid en beschikbaarheid
<lordievader> khildin: Ach je moet doen en laten wat je zelf wilt.
<khildin> ik begrijp dat jij een voorstander zou zijn van gateway op host en netwerkserver in VM... maar dan zie ik veiligheids, continuiteits en beheer problemen van komen... het is dan een afweging tussen minder nette routing of de andere risicos lopen...
<lordievader> Meh, als je het goed insteld heb je minimale veiligheids risico's en je leert ook nog eens wat.
<khildin> mocht blijken dat de prestaties achter blijven door deze constructie kan ik altijd nog om naar een gateway op host en netwerkserver in VM
<khildin> thnx anyway.... weer wat duidelijker geworden
<lente13> hoi hoi is er iemand?
<OerHeks> hoi lente13
<OerHeks> beetje vroeg voor de lente, al lopen mijn fucksia's alweer uit
<lente13> ik een vraag over ubuntu .....wireless gaan,lukt me niet
<lente13> hoi hexs :)
<OerHeks> Word je wifi adapter wel herkent?
<lente13> nee dat is het problem,hij erkent mij wifi usb adapter niet,
<lente13> en volgens fabrikant is geschikt voor lynux ook
<OerHeks> open softwarecenter > top panel > edit > sources en dan laatste tab drivers
<OerHeks> vind ubuntu een wifidriver?
<lente13> nee helaas
<lente13> heb ik drivers nodig dan?niet genoeg de usb wifi kart?,anders kan ik downloaden wifi drivers op me tablet(android)en dan installeren op pc?
<OerHeks> Het makkelijkste is die pc met kabel op internet aansluiten.
<OerHeks> welke adapter is het? open terminal:  lsusb   ( en vind de regel met je wifi adapter)
<lente13> ja
<lente13> hartelijk dank
<DusJustKevin> Goedenmiddag ik had een aantal vragen...
<DusJustKevin> Zou ik die hier kunnen stellen?
<lordievader> DusJustKevin: Jup, ga je gang.
<DusJustKevin> Oké, Ik wil Ubuntu op mijn 64 bits laptop. Deze laptop draait nu nog op Windows... En heeft Bluetooth, Kan ik in Ubuntu gebruik blijven maken van deze Functies.
<DusJustKevin> Heb de Systeem vereisten al bekeken.
<lordievader> DusJustKevin: Welke functies?
<DusJustKevin> Bluetooth enz.
<DusJustKevin> Gebruik bluetooth voor mijn Speaker en mijn Mobiel (Overzetten Videos en Fotos)
<lordievader> DusJustKevin: Gegevn dat je bluetooth controller/chip wordt ondersteund, vast wel.
<DusJustKevin> Waar kan ik vinden of dat wordt ondersteund?
<lordievader> DusJustKevin: Google: linux <bluetooth-chip>
<OerHeks> Ik ken geen BT dongels die niet ondersteund worden.
<DusJustKevin> En waar kan ik de naam van mijn Bluetooth chip vinden? Moet ik nu mijn hele Laptop openmaken.
<JanC> simpelste is eens testen in een live boot
<DusJustKevin> @JanC, Live Boot? Waar vind ik dat? Gebruik momenteel nog Windows 7 Home Prem.
<OerHeks> fabrikant geeft vaak zoniet altijd een specs pagina
<JanC> ik bedoel live CD of live USB (zie Ubuntu-website)
<DusJustKevin> Snap jullie even niet meer...
<JanC> OerHeks: dingen zoals bluetooth chips kunnen veranderen in een revisie, dus meestal vermeldt de fabrikant dat niet
<DusJustKevin> Wat moet ik nu doen? Ik gebruik Windows 7 & heb geen enkel idee hoe mijn Bluetooth Kaart/Chip heet...
<JanC> DusJustKevin: je kan Ubuntu starten vanaf CD of USB stick
<JanC> dan kan je meteen ook kijken of het werkt zonder iets te moeten installeren
<DusJustKevin> Ja en ik heb geen USB stick van 8GB die is pleite en CD's heb ik tot 80MB.
<JanC> USB stick van 1 GiB is normaal al genoeg
<JanC> SD-kaartje kan ook vziw
<DusJustKevin> Oke die heb ik zat... Ff een uit mijn bak pakken. SD reader heeft mijn laptop wel is kadoek.
<DusJustKevin> PS: Laptop uit 2011 of 2012.
<JanC> mogelijk moet je in de firmware ("BIOS") wel even instellen dat die vanaf SD moet booten
<DusJustKevin> Ja ik weet hoe ik een PC reset (Of met Windows) maar ik heb geen SD reader die het doet. En hoe maak ik zon USB stick?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<DusJustKevin> Ben dr nu met die LiLi bezig...
<DusJustKevin> Thanks voor de Hulp alvast.
<DusJustKevin> Ga dr mee aan het werk.
<DusJustKevin> Bijna klaar!
<DusJustKevin> Bye
<Bartholomeus> Hallo, Bart hier met een probleem, mijn computer is een paar dagen geleden gecrasht, heb hem nu opgestart met de gebrande installatiedisk maar ik krijg een error mounting/dev/sda1
<Bartholomeus> Nu heb ik van een collega gehoord dat ik fsck zou moeten gebruiken in de terminal maar helaas geeft ie geen sjoegem
<Bartholomeus> Ik kan natuurlijk een schone installatie gaan doen maar dan ben ik alles kwijt (foto's, emails etc), iemand nog wakker en met tips voor mij ??
<Kebabfish> wel wakker
<Kebabfish> maar wakker genoeg voor tips?
<Bartholomeus> Ik hoop het ...
<Bartholomeus> wat langere tekst maar dit is wat ik te zien krijg als ik mijn harde schijf wil benaderen: Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/67239302-4aea-40d9-85d6-c1e17c88c975: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu/67239302-4aea-40d9-85d6-c1e17c88c975"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or he
<Kebabfish> nu is mijn kennis beperkt, maar als ik zie bad superblock lijkt het alsof de harde schijf idd kapot is gegaan (maar vaak kan er nog data af worden gehaald)
<Bartholomeus> Bad Superblock heb ik begrepen maar wat dat betekent weet ik helaas niet.
<Kebabfish> welke fsck commando heb je gebruikt?
<Bartholomeus> fsck/dev/sda1
<Kebabfish> sda1 is je rootpartitie? of had je een aparte home partitie
<Bartholomeus> Volgens mij wel, ik heb Ubuntu destijds geinstalleerd en geen aparte partities aangemaakt.
<Kebabfish> kan je gparted opstarten vanaf de installatiecd, en kijken welke partities op de kapotte schijf staan? Vooral de namen. Want misschien is sda1 niet de juiste
<Kebabfish> of in de terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<Bartholomeus> Ga ik eens proberen
<Bartholomeus> Ik heb weer een lange lap tekst:
<Bartholomeus> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0009f61a     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   620949503   310473728   83  Linux /dev/sda2       620
<Kebabfish> http://pastebin.com/ voor lange lappen tekst :p
<Kebabfish> blijft de chat wat schoner (niet dat het nu zo druk is, maar het leest ook makkelijker)
<Bartholomeus> sorry, ik ben een beginneling
<Kebabfish> geen probleem, maar ik mis geloof ik een stukje tekst
<Kebabfish> op pastebin kan je de hele tekst plakken, op submit drukken en dan de link in je adresbalk hier kopieren
<Kebabfish> dan kan ik zo de tekst meekijken
<Bartholomeus> Dit is alles wat ik in de terminal zie als ik sudo fdisk -l intik......
<Bartholomeus> Da's handig
<Bartholomeus> http://pastebin.com/M1hjUv0J
<Kebabfish> zeker, vooral ivm de opmaak en leesbaarheid :p
<Kebabfish> gebasseerd
<Kebabfish> gebaseerd op deze thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536&highlight=bad+superblock
<Kebabfish> kan je het volgende commando proberen (eigen risico): sudo e2fsck -f -b 32768 -y /dev/sda1
<Bartholomeus> Eigen risico zeg je, wat zou er dan kunnen gebeuren ?
<Kebabfish> daar komt mijn gebrek aan kennis om de hoek kijken :P Ik heb met dit probleem nog geen ervaring
<Bartholomeus> http://pastebin.com/cFnhD27H
<Bartholomeus> ik heb verder nergens op geklikt of de y ingedrukt maar ik zie nu in de terminal allerlei nummer over het scherm vliegen , de harde schijf draait zo nu en dan...
<Kebabfish> tijdens dit proces moet je zovaak voor yes of no kiezen, dat dat in dit geval al door het commando wordt gedaan
<Kebabfish> vandaar dat ie vanzelf doorgaat
<Bartholomeus> gewoon nu een pilsje pakken en afwachten dus ?
<Kebabfish> zekers
<Kebabfish> maar ik ga er vandoor, ik hoop dat dit werkt
<Kebabfish> op askubuntu.com zijn al meerdere topics over dit onderwerp. wellicht een kijkje waard als dit niet werkt
<Bartholomeus> Ik heb een 2 TB externe schijf waar ik normaal gesproken mijn backups op zet, ik dacht dus op deze manier de data dan op de externe schijf te zetten en daarna een frisse nieuwe installatie te doen.
<Bartholomeus> Bedankt voor je hulp
<Kebabfish> ik hoop dat het werkt, en in dat geval graag gedaan
<Kebabfish> maar als er geen stroomuitval is geweest oid, is het zeker de moeite waard om eens goed te kijken of de harde schijf nog wle goed is.
<Kebabfish> succes!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<HENK__> HALO
<HENK__> FFDSFD]
<HENK__> DFFD
<HENK__> DDD
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> DD
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> DD
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> D
<HENK__> D
<trijntje> haha
<Sling> iemand handig met webdesign die een in-development site wil proofreaden op design? :)
<OerHeks> Ik heb niet alle browsers Sling
<Sling> ik ook niet ;p zal ik je het adres in query sturen?
<OerHeks> dat mag nu wel hier
<Sling> mja t is nog onder heavy construction atm, http://dev.hackenkunjeleren.nl/content/introductie-tot-linux
<Sling> (hele site ipc, maar ben nu met deze specifieke pagina bezig)
<OerHeks> mooi hoor, goed basic, zal ook wel met een brailleregel goed te volgen zijn.
<OerHeks> geen knoppen met plaatjes-text bijvoorbeeld.
<Sling> nee dat soort dingen hou ik wel in mn achterhoofd idd :)
<Sling> het moet ook in lynx leesbaar zijn
<Sling> twijfel alleen of ik niet iets teveel styling door elkaar gebruik
<JanC> misschien ook nog een proeflezer Nederlands zoeken?
<Sling> als je spelfouten ziet staan :)
<Sling> meestal ben ik degene die voor anderen spelling corrigeert dus hopelijk zit dat wel goed :P
<JanC> tientallen fouten + overdadig gebruik van Engelse leenwoorden...
<Sling> tientallen fouten? :s
<Sling> en engelse leenwoorden ontkom je niet echt aan in deze onderwerpen
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> 99% v/d Engelse woorden die je gebruikt hebben normale Nederlandse equivalenten
<Sling> niks zo erg als IT artikelen waarbij alle Engelse termen krampachtig naar NL vertaald zijn
<Sling> maar kun je de spelfouten doorgeven? hier of in query, maakt me niet uit
<JanC> ik heb een hekel aan krampachtig gebruik van Engelse woorden ipv perfect normale en frequent gebruikte Nederlandse woorden
<JanC> neem nu bijvoorbeeld: "tutorial", "unlockt", of zelfs "update"
<JanC> en met spelfouten bedoel ik dingen als "Basis Tutorials"
<Sling> sure, dat zou Basistutorials moeten zijn in dat geval
<Sling> maar wat zou je als alternatief voor tutorial gebruiken?
<Sling> of update?
<JanC> iets als "cursus"?
<Sling> (unlockt, zou ontgrendelt kunnen zijn, ok)
<JanC> en "laatste update" --> "laatste aanpassing"
<systeem> google translate noemt tutorial zelfstudie
<Sling> hmm nah, cursus is in mijn ogen toch echt iets anders
<JanC> systeem: dat kan ook
<Sling> zelfstudie zie ik niet echt als een zelfstandig naamwoord
<Sling> 'Deze zelfstudie gaat over ...' dat klinkt toch niet :)
<systeem> ik denk dat iedereen die de moeite zal nemen om die site door te lezen wel weet wat een tutorial is :)
<JanC> al die mensen kunnen ook wel Engels, denk ik, dus waarom dan een Nederlandse website maken?
<systeem> nou, dat hangt af van wie je verwacht dat je site gaat lezen
<systeem> als je denkt/ wilt dat dat voornamelijk nederlandstaligen zijn
<Sling> omdat er nog geen dergelijke site in het NL is
<JanC> maar wat is het nut als je halve site ook in het Engels is?  :)
<Sling> je bent wel goed in overdrijven he :)
<JanC> (ik overdrijf een beetje)
<Sling> maar er zit wel een gedachte achter, want als mensen dit interessant vinden, zullen ze toch uiteindelijk de engelse termen moeten kennen
<Sling> om er meer over te leren op andere sites
<JanC> woorden die moeilijk te vertalen zijn moet je niet forceren, maar even een poging doen om perfect normale Nederlandse woorden te gebruiken mag ook wel
<JanC> IMO :)
<JanC> "beeindigen" → "beëindigen"
<JanC> "kopieren" → "kopiëren"
<JanC> stijlopmerking: gebruik een andere stijl voor commando's e.d. binnen gewone tekst, liefst met een lettertype dat het eenvoudig maakt het verschil te zien tussen 1, I & L; of O & 0
<JanC> misschien ook voor bestandsnamen e.d.
<Sling> als t goed is doe ik dat ook, met <code></code>
<Sling> maar kan zijn dat er ergens nog wat tussen staat zonder die tags
<Sling> maargoed, ik moet het idd nog goed op stijl doorlezen en dergelijke ontbrekende trema's eruit halen
<Sling> dat was ook niet echt de vraag ;)
<JanC> "korte notitie van ACL + selinux" → je bedoelt vermoedelijk "noties ACL + selinux" of "korte inleiding ACL + selinux" o.i.d.
<Sling> ja dat zijn stukjes kladblok
<Sling> http://dev.hackenkunjeleren.nl/tutorials daar staan links naar de tutorials die al wat meer *af* zijn
<Sling> (mocht je nog niet doorgeklikt hebben)
<JanC> "Door het lezen van deze tutorial kan je een goede indruk krijgen of deze site - en misschien wel hacken in het algemeen - iets voor jou is of niet. Laten we beginnen..." → typografische opmerking: je wil daar "—" gebruiken i.p.v. "-"  :)
<Sling> klopt
<Sling> %emdash; oid, ff kijken wat daar de code voor is :)
<JanC> dat was uit de intro
<JanC> mdash IIRC
<JanC> of gewoon Compose-toets gebruiken  :)
<Sling> weet niet of browsers dat fijn vinden :)
<JanC> natuurlijk wel
<JanC> op voorwaarde dat je webserver de juiste tekenset doorgeeft, uiteraard
<Sling> dan vind ik gewoon ascii toch iets 'veiliger'
<Sling> misschien ouderwetse gedachte maargoed
<JanC> als je gebruikers met software uit de 1990s verwacht misschien
<JanC> (en dan nog...)
<JanC> Sling: Zuse's Z3 was geen digitale computer maar een electro-mechanische, vziw
<JanC> nu ja, misschien kan je die toch "digitaal" noemen
<JanC> gezien het gebruik van binaire data en zo
<systeem> "Wat we zojuist hebben gedaan is meteen iets wat we meteen zullen uitschakelen; namelijk het inloggen via SSH met een gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord." <-- De zin is correct en ik snap wat je bedoelt, maar toch kan dit de suggestie opwekken dat je SSH compleet wilt uitschakelen. Handig?
<systeem> op http://dev.hackenkunjeleren.nl/content/webserverbeveiliging
<JanC> dat lijkt me toch redelijk duidelijk
<OerHeks> ik heb net snappy video's gekeken https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AK7CCjWvCs&list=PLczBwDf63iczsPNwc7VV9ELD2LiOG_xNc
<OerHeks> daar vind je o.a. keys setup en toepassen
<Sling> systeem: hmm tsjah dat is maar net hoe je het leest inderdaad
<JanC> "geinteresseerde" → "geïnteresseerde"
<Sling> aan de andere kant, het nodigt wel meteen uit om door te lezen, in beide gevallen :)
<Sling> JanC: dat is pure luiheid tijdens het typen :p
 * Sling blames Sling
<OerHeks> Les 1: je verliest het van taalpuristen.
<Sling> dat was gelukkig niet m'n doel, om van taalpuristen te winnen ;)
<JanC> "groter gegroeid" → "groter geworden" of "gegroeid"
<Sling> ai een contaminatie
<Sling> fixed
<Sling> ik bedoel, gerepareerd
<JanC> Sling: Mosaic was niet de eerste browser
<JanC> als ik me goed herinner heette de eerste browser gewoon 'www', en draaide die op NextStep
<Sling> deed die ook al html?
<Sling> (dit is iets voor mijn tijd)
<Sling> 1997 was mijn eerste Internet-ervaring :)
<JanC> de allereerste browsers deden HTML ja (in de eerste versies vermoedelijk wel niet zo uitgebreid als wat later gestandaardiseerd werd?)
<Sling> hm, eens uitzoeken binnenkort dan
<JanC> sorry, eerste browser heette "WorldWideWeb"
<Sling> ah http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WorldWideWeb
<JanC> met pagina's opgeleverd door de "CERN HTTPd"
<Sling> ziet er naar uit dat aan t einde van WorldWideWeb de eerste HTML-specificaties uitgegeven werden
<Sling> en Mosaic was echt gebouwd met HTML in gedachten heb ik het idee
<JanC> de tweede browser was "MacWWW" voor het klassieke Mac OS
<Sling> maargoed dit gaat al iets te diep voor zo'n sneltreinvaart-artikel als t nu is
<JanC> IRC-netwerk, IRC-gebruikers, etc.
<JanC> "niet als twee woorden)
<JanC> "nickname" → "bijnaam" (eventueel ook het Engelse woord een keer vermelden tussen haakjes)
<Sling> ack
<JanC> zoals je al doet met "kanalen" in feite
<JanC> "Ben niet te veeleisend" → "Wees niet te veeleisend" ?
<JanC> "Hackers lezen van nature geen handleidingen en gaan vaak als een kip zonder kop aan de slag." → spreek voor jezelf, ik lees *wel* handleidingen  :p
<JanC> "wachttijden van 10 tot 20 minuten zijn niet zeldzaam" → of uren/dagen, op minder drukke kanalen  :)
<Sling> JanC: ik ook, maar pas als poging 1 niet lukt :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-24
<NoirX> hoi
<mandje> hoi NoirX
<NoirX> :)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<systeem> morge
<lente13> hoi hoi
<lente13> sos....ik heb hulp nodig,met ubuntu.bij upgrade ubuntu is iets fout gegaan,en pc werk ellendig.... kan niets doen hij accepteer de wachtwoord niet meer....en altijd fout meldingen
<lordievader> lente13: Begin eens met het specificeren van de foutmeldingen.
<lente13> hoi lordievader
<lente13> tja,ik wilde upgrade nogmaals en komt een authentification venster......hij accepter niet de wachtwoord
<lordievader> lente13: Je weet zeker dat je het juiste wachtwoord tikt?
<lente13> zeker,vanaf laste update (niet voltoid)reageer niet. bij nogmaals updaten komt een venster :gedeeltelik opwaardering,
<lordievader> lente13: Open eens een terminal en tik "sudo apt-get update", wordt daar wel je ww geaccepteerd?
<lordievader> By the by, caps lock staat niet per ongeluk aan?
<lente13> dan,venster,kon geen exclusieve blokering verkrijgen
<lente13> apt get of aptitude is actiev
<lente13> moment
<lente13> getikt....gebeuren nix,
<lente13> is mogelijk xbuntu downloaden als nieuwe bestuursystem,over de oude?
<lordievader> lente13: Gebeurde niks? Er werdt niet om je ww gevraagd?
<lente13> nee helemaal geen reactie,2 ker gebrobeerd.....ga nog en ker doen
<lordievader> Dan heb je een behoorlijk stuk systeem, sudo zou om een wachtwoord moeten vragen (geven dat je niet nog in de grace period zit).
<lordievader> Het zou goed kunnen dat dit de oorzaak is. Gui begrijpt de reactie niet en zegt maar dat het ww fout is.
<lente13> o ja nu vraag mij wachtwoord,en accepeer niet
<lente13> ja,system helemaal in de war...wat kan ik doen?
<lordievader> lente13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<lente13> is mogelijk andere bestuurprogramma downloaden over de oude?
<lordievader> lente13: Met de gegeven informatie is die vraag niet echt te beantwoorden, maargoed ik zou eerst even je ww resetten. Als dat het enige is ben je zo weer op de baan.
<lente13> ga proberen, hartelijk dank :)
<lente13> dat begrijp ik niet:  When booting up press SHIFT (in systems 9.10 "karmic" or later) or ESC (in systems 9.04 "jaunty" or earlier) at the grub prompt and use the arrow keys to select the rescue mode option and press enter.
<lente13> wat is booting up
<lordievader> lente13: Als hij aan het opstarten is, net na je bios houdt je shift ingedrukt, dan krijg je het grub opstart scherm.
<lente13> okeeeeeee
<lente13> en nu de laste oplossing gevonden:een hammer en plat maken die pc doos
<lordievader> ...
<bertus45> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<bertus45> oei er is   hier iemand :0
<lordievader> bertus45: Heb je /names al bekeken?
<OerHeks> :-)
<bertus45> nee hoezo?
<lisa__> hey mijn ingebouwde geluidsrecorder werkt niet
<lisa__> wat zou ik moeten doen
<lisa__> iemand een idee>
<lisa__> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-25
<NetGhost> kent er iemand een goede video player - parole heeft wat audio issues op me xubuntu box
<Fermata> vlc?
<NetGhost> dacht er ook juist aan :s
<NetGhost> redelijk moe ... me hersentjes komen wat achter
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-25
<hansindia> hallo
<hansindia> heeeeelp !!
<hansindia> ik heb hulp nodig bij installeren van een hp printer om een scan te maken
<hansindia> de cd rom werkte prima voordat ik linux op mijn laptop had staan, nu dus niet meer
<hansindia> waar kan ik als super-leek naartoe voor een stappenplan
<hansindia> ?
<SCHAAP137> hansindia: wat heb je al geprobeerD?
<hansindia> via 'printer'-icoontje een printer toevoegen
<hansindia> ik heb eerder al wel geprint, usb kabeltje en rammelen maar... maar scannen lukt niet
<SCHAAP137> hansindia: hier al gekeken? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<SCHAAP137> 1 google-zoekopdrachtje kostte me dit
<hansindia> vanmorgen alle printer installaties eraf gegooid en met de cd-rom geprobeerd, omdat ik was vergeten dat die niet werkt op linux
<hansindia> als super-leek is het lastig de juiste aanwijzing er tussenuit te vissen
<SCHAAP137> als je maar vaak genoeg tegen jezelf blijft herhalen dat je een super-leek bent, dan zal er idd ook niets veranderen
<SCHAAP137> dan geloof je ook niet in je eigen leervermogens
<hansindia> hahaha
<hansindia> natuurlijk heb je gelijk
<SCHAAP137> ik geloof daar niet zo in, mensen die bij voorbaat zoiets roepen
<hansindia> bij voorbaat ga jij er al vanuit dat dit mijn eerste ker proberen is ;-0
<hansindia> maar goed, wat adviseer je? ik heb een beetje tijdsdruk, moet documenten gescand krijgen, ziektewet ..
<SCHAAP137> heb je die pagina gelezen of niet?
<SCHAAP137> ik kan wel dingen noemen, maar alles staat daar ook beschreven
<hansindia> Manufacturer-Specific Installation      HP All-in-One Printers - Setup HP Print/Scan/Copy printers using HP tools.
<hansindia> heb je eerder te maken gehad met super-leken?
<hansindia> die stellen voor de hand liggende vragen en blijven dat doen..
<SCHAAP137> ik weiger mensen te helpen die zelf weigeren om pagina's te lezen, sorry
<SCHAAP137> ik ga niet informatie herhalen die al in een completere vorm daar vermeld staat
<hansindia> was het je opgevallen dat de pagina in engels is?
<hansindia> een super-leek begrijpt sommige technische termen zelfs in het nederlands niet
<hansindia> ga maar iemand anders helpen als ik je verveel
<hansindia> bedankt voor je tijd
<hansindia> iemand anders hier die mij uit de brand kan en wil helpen?
<hansindia> mijn printer kan nog steeds mijn laptop niet vinden
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: printer merk aub?
<hansindia> hp
<hansindia> 3050A
<hansindia> -Deskjet-3050A-e-All-in-One-Printer-series J611 op linux
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: heeft u hplip tools geinstalleerd?
<hansindia> dat weet ik niet
<hansindia> iemand anders (met verstand ervan) heeft linux op mijn laptop gezet
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: probeer eens sudo apt-get install hplip vanuit een terminal
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: en sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<hansindia> ik woon in het buitenland en had contact met diegene over facebook totdat die daar uitgestapt is..
<hansindia> ok
<hansindia> de 1 na de ander dus?
<lotuspsychje> of samen kan ook
<hansindia> sudo apt-get install hplip... reading package list..
<hansindia> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done hplip is already the newest version. 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 41 not to upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ok probeer eens hplip-gui
<hansindia> on it..
<hansindia> hans@hans-laptop ~ $ sudo apt-get install hplip-gui Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following NEW packages will be installed   hplip-gui 0 to upgrade, 1 to newly install, 0 to remove and 41 not to upgrade. Need to get 19.8 kB of archives. After this operation, 167 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/uni
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: krijg je j/n om te installeren?
<hansindia> nee
<hansindia> hans@hans-laptop ~ $
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: maar heeft ie hplip-gui geinstalleerd dan
<hansindia> zal ik het complete terminal gesprek nog een knippen en hier plakken?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: nee liefst met pastebin aub
<hansindia> wat is dat?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kijk es of je een nieuw hp icoontje tussen je programma's erbij hebt nu
<lotuspsychje> alst goed geinstalleerd zou, zou je dat moeten kunnen starten
<hansindia> op het bureaublad?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: nee start knop
<hansindia> ok. wanneer ik naar 'printers' ga staan er nog steeds 2 hp icoontjes. die heb ik erop gekregen voordat wij in gesprek kwamen
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: staat je printer model erbij?
<hansindia> ja
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dan zou je in principe moeten kunnen printen
<hansindia> ik wil scannen
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dat kan je met hplip-gui
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kijk of dat tussen je icoontjes staat bij start knop
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: een blauw icoon met grote HP letters erop
<hansindia> :-))))
<lotuspsychje> vind jet?
<hansindia> het lijkt goed te gaan!
<lotuspsychje> mooi zo
<hansindia> super!!
<hansindia> misschien heeft het er al die tijd opgestaan
<hansindia> wanneer ik vanaf de printer probeer te werken/scannen zegt deze 'kan de computer niet vinden'
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: normaal is hplip-gui optioneel te installeren
<hansindia> voortaan met scannen moet ik dus dat andere icoontje gebruiken
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: das idd best handig
<hansindia> fantastisch! ik ben erg geholpen.
<hansindia> nog 1 vraag..
<lotuspsychje> ja?
<hansindia> mocht ik ergens nog tijd hebben, wat nu het geval is want ziek thuis, waar kan ik heen om langzaamaan meer te weten te komen en hoe mijn linux te gebruiken?
<hansindia> truuks en tips om uit te proberen
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: daar kan je voor op de wiki terecht die in de topic staat
<hansindia> bijvoorbeeld overbodige/niet bruikbare zaken van mijn laptop te  verwijderen
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: programma's installeren of verwijderen kan je makkelijk vanuit software center
<hansindia> Documentatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ ??
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dat is em
<hansindia> is dit in het engels?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dat kan je makkelijk weten door er eens naartoe te surfen
<hansindia> ik heb al eens een aantal forums bezocht, ook veel in het engels
<hansindia> ik weet niet eens precies welke versie ik op mijn laptop heb, of deze up to dat is en welke programmas ik eraf kan gooien.
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: doe ff lsb_release -a in je terminal?
<hansindia> heb al wel gebruik gemaakt van het software center en update center
<hansindia> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	LinuxMint Description:	Linux Mint 17.1 Rebecca Release:	17.1 Codename:	rebecca
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: mja eigenlijk doen we geen support voor mint
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: zij hebben een apart kanaal voor support
<hansindia> zo zie je maar weer.. super-leek met een druk gezinsleven, in het buitenland..
<hansindia> verdwaald..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: nou ja, nu kan je toch weer aan de scan he
<hansindia> <lotuspsychje> mijn dank is enorm
<hansindia> als ik het goed begrijp zijn ubuntu en mint broertjes?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: mint is een ubuntu-gebaseerde distro
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: maar ik zou toch de officiele ubuntu aanraden te gebruiken
<hansindia> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dan krijg je hier ook vriendelijke support enzo :p
<hansindia> die had ik al
<hansindia> kun je zeggen waarom ubuntu beter is dan wat ik erop heb staan?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: wel, elke distro heeft een eigen manier van werken natuurlijk en volgens mij is de officiele ubuntu het meest ondersteunde en ook populairste linux distro
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: in de praktijk merken we dan ook dat er meer mensen met mint problemen krijgen
<hansindia> als ubuntu eenvoudiger te gebruiken is en een ruimere ondersteuning biedt, schakel ik graag over
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dan raad ik je ten sterkste ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS aan
<hansindia> ik ben al heel blij dat mijn ouwe laptopje nieuw leven ingeblazen heeft gekregen en fitter is dan bijna ooit
<hansindia> zoals ik eerder aangaf heeft een vriend van mij heeft dit erop gezet, weet niet of ik dapper genoeg ben om zelf over te stappen
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: is niet zo moeilijk hoor, download gewoon een ubuntu .iso en zet op een stickje
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: daarna pc opstarten en installeren
<hansindia> echt hé ?!
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kijk gerust eens op de wiki ok?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: daar staat alles netjes uitgelegd
<hansindia> ik was al op zoek naar 'van mint naar ubuntu'...
<hansindia> ik ga er voor zitten
<hansindia> nogmaals mijn oprechte dank, je hebt groots werk verricht
<lotuspsychje> graag gedaan
<hansindia> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr.
<hansindia> ?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ja LTS is zeker aan te raden, die hebben langeren support
<hansindia> dan raad ik je ten sterkste ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS aan...
<hansindia> die .3 staat voor Trusty Tahr?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: nee trusty is 14.04, de 3 staat voor laatste update
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: om de zoveel tijd komen nieuwe updates uit
<hansindia> ik ga wiki even doorlezen..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: mooi zo!
<hansindia> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ja
<hansindia> op de pagina hoe ubuntu te instaleren wordt alleen gesproken over het branden op een cd, ik heb niet over een stickje gelezen. heb ik iets verkeerd begrepen?
<hansindia> oh wacht!
<hansindia> Een Live USB-stick maken..
<lotuspsychje> ja
<hansindia> ok
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: je vraagt best in de mint chat welk programma ze gebruiken daar om usb te maken
<hansindia> mint chat?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ja ubuntu heeft een intern programma om live usb te maken, maar wat er op mint zit weet ik niet precies
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: maar je kan proberen met unetbootin bvb op mint
<hansindia> unetbootin..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UNetbootin
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: maar het zou kunnen dat mint nog een andere gebruikt standaard...
<hansindia> is niet zo moeilijk hoor, download gewoon een ubuntu .iso en zet op een stickje...
<hansindia> ahum..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ja gewoon ff lezen en stappen volgen hoor
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: dat kan je best :p
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: maar misschien moet je dat maar eens thuis doen, en niet in het buitenland?
<hansindia> ik heb onderhand 12 tabs met info openstaan
<hansindia> ik woon in het buitenland ;-)
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: heb je nog een andere pc, voor als het misloopt
<hansindia> een onbetrouwbare
<lotuspsychje> lol zet daar ook ubuntu op
<hansindia> misschien moet ik het eerst daar op proberen?
<lotuspsychje> of ja eerst daar eens
<hansindia> daar zit nog windows op
<lotuspsychje> dan kan je al oefenen voor je echte leuke pc
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: perfect dan
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: misschien kan je stickje magen volgens deze vanuit windows: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
<hansindia> en kan ik dat stickje op deze (mint) laptop maken of beter op die windows laptop?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: vanuit mint met unetbootin of windows live usb creator
<hansindia> is unetbootin iets dat ik nodig heb om die usb stick te maken?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ja, maar zoals ik zei misschien gebruikt mint ook nog iets anders, dat weet ik niet...
<hansindia> zal ik zoeken naar een mint chat box als deze?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kzou zeggen kijk eens rond bij mint en zoek iets van usb....
<hansindia> ok
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: bij ubuntu is dat een icoontje van een harde schijf met een ubuntu logo+ groen pijltje
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kijk es of je dat vind tussen je mint programmas
<Middernacht> Ik kan me vergissen maar ik heb volgen mij ooit een keer gelezen dat je in Mint als je met je rechtermuisknop op een iso klik in het context menutje een optie heb om hem naar een usbstick te schrijven.
<Middernacht> Weet niet of het waar is, ik heb ook geen Mint bak voor me op dit moment.
<hansindia> USB image writer?
<Middernacht> Lijkt mij wel :)
<hansindia> en een 'iso' is dat dingetje wat ik download en wat bijvoorbeeld op mijn bureaublad is terg te vinden?
<Middernacht> Juppo, ziet er denk ik een beetje uit als een cdtje qua icoon
<Middernacht> Kan jammer genoeg niet verder helpen, ik ben mokers druk
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: de iso zal in jouw geval ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS zijn
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: die kan je downloaden naar je /home
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: download die maar al ondertussen
<hansindia> 32 of 64?
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: doe ff uname -a in terminal?
<hansindia> 64 wordt aanbevolen maar moet je daar niet een vettere pc voor hebben?
<hansindia> Linux hans-laptop 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:31:42 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: doe eens uname -m
<hansindia> i686
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ok download maar de 32bit dan
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: kijk nog es met lscpu
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ lscpu
<lotuspsychje> Architecture:          x86_64
<lotuspsychje> CPU-modus(sen):        32-bit, 64-bit
<hansindia> Architecture:          i686 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                1 On-line CPU(s) list:   0 Thread(s) per core:    1 Core(s) per socket:    1 Socket(s):             1 Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel CPU family:            6 Model:                 14 Stepping:              8 CPU MHz:               1596.047 BogoMIPS:              3192.09 L1d cache:             32K L1i cache: 
<hansindia> 32 ..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: yup de 32bit voor jou
<hansindia> cool
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: na de download kan je gewoon het stickje maken dan
<hansindia> do i open or save..
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: save naar je downloads ofzo
<hansindia> ok
<hansindia> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.part
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: die loopt nog..gewoon eerst downloaden
<hansindia> er staan 2 nieuwe files in de lijst
<hansindia> ok, is nog bezig?
<lotuspsychje> ja
<lotuspsychje> op je downloadlijst zou je die moeten zien lopen
<lotuspsychje> kb/sec
<lotuspsychje> ik ga even aan de koffie hier hansindia
<hansindia> ik zie wel dat blauwe download pijltje hierboven
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: ja kan je op klikken
<lotuspsychje> voortgang van de downloads zien...
<hansindia> archive manager opent..
<lotuspsychje> was ie al klaar?
<lotuspsychje> niet openen terwijl ie nog loopt he
<hansindia> ik denk het wel
<lotuspsychje> hansindia: hoe groot is de iso?
<hansindia> 1.1GB
<lotuspsychje> ja die is goed
<hansindia> in mijn download lijst zag ik net 2 icoontjes, nu nog maar 1.. zal klaar zijn nu
<lotuspsychje> snel internet in india dan lol
<lotuspsychje> ok probeer nu je stickje zelf maar te maken, ik ga aan de koffie
<hansindia> hahaha ik zit in spanje nu
<hansindia> goed! smakelijk bakje
<hansindia> als je hier komt heb ik een stroopwafel voor je :-D
<hansindia> ik kan er 1 voor je scannen
<hansindia> hmm..
<hansindia> ik vraag me af of het goed gegaan is..
<Middernacht> Heb je de iso al geprobeerd op de usb-stick te zetten?
<hansindia> ja
<hansindia> maar daar is iets niet goed gegaan vermoed ik
<hansindia> normaal gesproken verschijnt er een icoontje wanneer ik een stick connect
<hansindia> nu vind ik geen icoontje meer en kan ik de stick ook niet meer openen vanaf 'mijn computer'
<Middernacht> Hmmm, dat klinkt niet goed.
<Middernacht> Ook al heb je Ubuntu op je usbstick staan, Windows hoort hem nog gewoon te herkennen.
<Middernacht> Via welk programme heb je Ubuntu op de usbstick proberen te zetten?
<hansindia> ik heb mint
<Middernacht> Mint herkert de usb-stick niet meer?
<hansindia> op mint heb ik de iso gedownload en op de stick gezet
<Middernacht> Oke, hoe heb je dat precies gedaan, via unetbootin?
<hansindia> op mint probeer ik de stick te openen om te zien of de iso erop staat
<Middernacht> Ik heb geen flauw idee hoe Mint werkt, dus ik ben bang dat ik je niet verder kan ondersteunen.
<hansindia> rechter muis op de iso en 'make bootable usb-stick' aangeklikt
<Middernacht> ah oke, en die actie was voltooid?
<hansindia> ja
<hansindia> dat begreep ik wel
<Middernacht> Hmm, kan je de usbstick is ontkoppelen en daarna weer koppelen. Misschien heeft dat effect.
<hansindia> kan ik het nog eens proberen?
<Middernacht> Ik durf je eigelijk niet veel aanwijzingen te geven, omdat ik zelf nooit met Mint werk.
<OerHeks> heb je de md5sum gechecked van de iso?
<hansindia> hij geeft het geluidje maar er opent geen icoontje
<hansindia> md5sum ??
<hansindia> unable to mount location
<hansindia> can't mount file
<OerHeks> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM / http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<Middernacht> Mijn baas laat me weer gaan, veel succes!
<Middernacht> Ik ben er vandoor
<hansindia> dank je wel
<martony> How to connect Epson SX435W to Ubuntu 14.04LTS 64bit wirelessly?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu, ligt eraan hoe je printer verbonden is
<noel> goedenavond
<lordievader> o/
<noel> ik ben van plan over te schakelen van win7 naar ubuntu
<noel> is dat gemakkelijk om dat te gebruiken?
<lordievader> Dat is moeilijk te beantwoorden...
<noel> ik zal het ander zeggen, gebruiksvriendelijker dan win 7?
<lordievader> Ook dat is een menings kwestie. Ik vind Linux fijner dan Windows, maar zoals ik al zei het is een menings kwestie.
<noel> ik merk wel dat er meer en mensen overschakelen van win naar linux os
<noel> stabiler dan win7?
<OerHeks> het enige dat mijn uptime in de war gooit, is een kernel update
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-27
<Wobbo> Goede morgen! Sinds gisteren heb ik een Wacom binnen. En pressies zoals ik had gehoopt en verwacht werkt het ding in een keer.
<Wobbo> Eerst even schrikken... De bedoening deed heel raar, het scherm bewoog en klikt on gevraagd. Oh, er zit ook touchscreen... Die kan ik in de terminal gewoon uit krijgen.
<Wobbo> Maar... Alle knoppen van mijn Wacom Intuos Pro M (WL) weken prima en zijn goed in te stellen. Zoals het de zelfde knopen van een muis en toetsenbord.
<Wobbo> Maar eigen wil ik per knop terminal commando's er in zetten.
<Wobbo> Het werkt om:
<Wobbo> xsetwacom --set "Wacom Intuos Pro M (WL) Pad pad" Button 2 key "b"
<Wobbo> en
<Wobbo> xsetwacom set 'Wacom Intuos Pro M (WL) Finger touch' gesture off
<Wobbo> maar
<Wobbo> xsetwacom set "Wacom Intuos Pro M (WL) Pad pad" Button 2  gesture off
<Wobbo> werkt niet en ik kan nergens online vinden om dit voor elkaar te krijgen.
<Wobbo> Ik hoop dat iemand mij een tip of een oplossing kan geven.
<Wobbo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14677845/
<Wobbo_> Goede morgen! Sinds gisteren heb ik een Wacom binnen. En pressies zoals ik had gehoopt en verwacht werkt het ding in een keer.  Eerst even schrikken... De bedoening deed heel raar, het scherm bewoog en klikt on gevraagd. Oh, er zit ook touchscreen... Die kan ik in de terminal gewoon uit krijgen.
<Wobbo_>  Maar... Alle knoppen van mijn Wacom Intuos Pro M (WL) weken prima en zijn goed in te stellen. Zoals het de zelfde knopen van een muis en toetsenbord.
<Wobbo_> Sorry, copy past foutje.
<Wobbo> Ubuntu leep vast, nu werkt de wacom verkeerd om. (ik heb mijn scherm 90 draai)
<Wobbo> Hoe krijg ik de reset instelling?
<Wobbo> Best eng...
<Wobbo> Het is weer goed. Maar ik hoop wel dat iemand mij kan helpen met de voorheen gestelde hulpvraag.
<OerHeks> Stel je button vraag op askubuntu, meer kans dat iemand met dezelfde wacom dit al eens gedaan heeft.
<Wobbo> Tja, ik hoop altijd dat iemand dit probleem herkend en mij een goeie tip kan geven.
<OerHeks> meer kans op askubuntu, meer scripters etc
<OerHeks> plus het antwoord kan anderen helpen, ook nog
<Wobbo> :D
<hansindia> ok, here we are again
<hansindia> goede.. middag
<hansindia> wie kan mij helpen ubuntu van een live usb op notebook te zetten
<hansindia> ik heb de iso. via een usb  op laptop proberen te zetten, maar krijg een foutmelding:
<hansindia> probe failed
<hansindia> nederlandse ondersteuning? anyone?
<MeFra> #hansindia probeer eens met UNetbootin, werkt perfect om op een USBstick een Ubuntu te plaatsen, klik rondje bij distributie aan en anders vindt je nog wel meer uitleg via Google, succes
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-28
<PsychoX75> heeft ubuntu 14.04 lts een plekje waar ik de log kan vinden die mij verteld waarom hij me niet toe laat om in te loggen via gui terwijl ik wel erin kom met dezelfde user/pass via CLI?
<PsychoX75> heeft ubuntu 14.04 lts een plekje waar ik de log kan vinden die mij verteld waarom hij me niet toe laat om in te loggen via gui terwijl ik wel erin kom met dezelfde user/pass via CLI?
<Maikel> Syslog of messages?
<PsychoX75> Laat me zo zeggen.
<PsychoX75> Ik kan opeens niet meer inloggen in de GUI gedeelte. Ik krijg telkens de login scherm te zien waarop ik wel de gebruikersnaam kan selecteren. Maar vervolgens tik ik de wachtwoord maar springt hij terug naar de login scherm. Ik heb al de .Xauth  bestandje weggehaald en dat heeft niet geholpen.
<PsychoX75> ook ubuntu desktop opnieuw geinstalleerd:  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<PsychoX75> Dus ik ging effe zoeken of er een log ergens staat waarin ik kan zien wat er mis gaat tijdens het opstarten. Maar weet nou niet of het Syslog of messages moet zijn.
<lotuspsychje> PsychoX75: probeer eens de recoverymode/fix broken packages vanuit grub
<hansindia> goede morgen
<hansindia> instaleren van ubuntu via stick hapert. kan iemand ondersteuning verlenen?
<MeFra> #hansindia probeer eens met UNetbootin, werkt perfect om op een USBstick een Ubuntu te plaatsen, klik rondje bij distributie aan en anders vindt je nog wel meer uitleg via Google, dit is ook een goede site voor info https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/direct-doen-mint-xfce, succes
<hansindia> <MeFra> dank je
<hansindia> #mefra what is het verschil tussen UNetbootin en universal usb installer van de pendrivelinux.com?
<hansindia> de laatste heb ik nl. gebruikt..
<MeFra> #hansindia Dat weet ik momenteel ook niet meer zo 1,2,3 maar weet wel dat ik de laatste tijdUnetbootin gebruik met positief resultaat, heb in het verleden ook wat geworsteld om een distro op USBstick te krijgen, het blijft altijd een beetje pionieren maar probeer maar eens, bezoek eerst ook eens de opgegeven site deze is ZEER leerzaam en beantwoord eigenlijk alle vragen
<hansindia_> welke website? ik was even uitgelogd, zie de vorige reacties niet meer..
<hansindia_> of bedoel je wiki?
<MeFra> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/
<hansindia_> dat ziet er heel uitgebreid uit! goeie tip!
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-29
<SaskiaH> hallo allemaal.
<SaskiaH> ik heb een vraag. ik heb net ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar ik kan al mijn software vanaf mijn extrene harde schijf niet installaren... hij wil ze niet openen. wat kan ik doen?
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: over welke software gaat het
<SaskiaH> software zoals winrar, winzip, mailprogramma, spelletjes, etc
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: windows software hoef je nu niet meer te installeren, daar zijn ubuntu alternatieven voor
<SaskiaH> dat begrijp ik maar al mijn spelletjes dan?
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: winrar kan je veranderen door sudo apt-get install rar te typen in je terminal
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: sommige windows spelletjes kan je via wine gaan draaien
<SaskiaH> uh, wat is wine?
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: maar ik zou je toch adviseren spelletjes op ubuntu software center te zoeken
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: wine is een windows emulator, waar je programma's en spelletjes van windows kan draaien
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Wine
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: maar niet alle spelletjes zullen even goed werken
<OerHeks> winzip heb je niet nodig, fileroller kan vrijwel alles aan
<OerHeks> mailprogramma, zit er al in ( thunderbird)
<SaskiaH> jeetje, ik vind het nogal wat om mijn spellen niet meer te kunnen spelen
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: je kan wine downloaden, en ze dan proberen starten
<OerHeks> kan je windows zooi op apple spelen dan? of android zooi op windows?
<SaskiaH> ik zie het, hartelijk bedankt.
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: ook zijn er veel online spelletjes te vinden tegenwoordig
<SaskiaH> het gaat mij meer om spellen via Steam, grote spellen
<Middernacht> Steam kan je installeren op Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: ah op ubuntu kan je dan beter de linux steam games gaan afhalen dan
<lotuspsychje> weet er iemand of steam meerdere Os ondersteund als je een game online koopt?
<Middernacht> Jup
<SaskiaH> oke, dit heeft een heleboel uitgepluis en aandacht nodig zie ik wel! leuk!
<SaskiaH> bedankt!!
<OerHeks> nee, je dient wel linux versies te gebruiken, veel steam games zijn multi os
<lotuspsychje> Middernacht: dan hoeft SaskiaH haar games niet meer voor linux te kopen wellicht
<lotuspsychje> ah juist OerHeks
<OerHeks> of je moet steam in wine gaan prutsen
<OerHeks> mwa, zou ik niet doen
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: dus enkel de games die voor linux ondersteund worden zal je van je gekochte spelletjes kunnen spelen dan
<OerHeks> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<SaskiaH> dus bv Cities skylines al niet...
<SaskiaH> en rise of the tomb raider ook niet
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: steambox zou die alle games draaien?
<OerHeks> even zoeken dan bij steam, of winehq > https://www.winehq.org/search?q=tomb+raider
<OerHeks> zijn veel versies, maar ziet er goed uit
<SaskiaH> ubuntu ziet er zo mooi uit, en ik ben eigelijk wel een beetje klaar met windows, maar het moet allemaal wel werken...
<SaskiaH> zijn er nog andere alternatieven?
<selckin> als je de aaa games wil zal het niet lukken
<OerHeks> "het moet allemaal wel werken..." je stapt over, of je stapt niet over. als games niet werkenin wine/playonlinux, jammer dan.
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: met ubuntu zit je best wel goed hoor
 * OerHeks zucht
<lotuspsychje> :p
<SaskiaH> zeg, wat heb ik je misdaan, OerHeks?
<SaskiaH> het was gewoon een vraag.
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: hij bedoelt gewoon dat niet altijd alles zomaar kan werken zonder problemen
<SaskiaH> zeg dát dan....
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: een overstap is altijd een beetje wennen voor mensen
<SaskiaH> ja, dat begrijp ik heel goed.
<lotuspsychje> een ander besturingssysteem geeft dan anders soort mogelijkheden
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: en ubuntu kan wel games draaien, maar is niet echt bedoeld voor high end games die je op windows zou draaien
<OerHeks> playonlinux is wine met een verzameling scripts om windows games wel te kunnen spelen, maar dat is geen garantie dat alles zal werken.
<SaskiaH> nee, daar was ik inmiddels al wel achter, als ik naar jullie antwoorden kijk ;)
<SaskiaH> maar ik vind het wel een uitdaging
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: met ubuntu zit je alvast veilig en stabiel besturingsysteem, zeg maar daag tegen alle virussen en spyware :p
<SaskiaH> dat klinkt alvast hoopgevend
<SaskiaH> ik zal er mee aan de slag, bedankt voor je tijd, lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> graag gedaan hoor
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: en kom zeker terug als je iets nodig hebt
<lotuspsychje> SaskiaH: of een programma zoekt
<SaskiaH> dat zal ik denk, merci
<SaskiaH> fijne dag!
<lotuspsychje> doeii
<OerHeks> !find gedit
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> ow we hebben geen ubottu hier
<lotuspsychje> nop jammer
<OerHeks> !find trump
<lotuspsychje> heh
<Rien> Help,Just updated UBUNTU14.04 LTS and LAN + WIFI is gone
<lotuspsychje> Rien: #ubuntu for english please
<Rien> HELP is er iemand die mij uit de brand kan helpen,Ik heb net Ubuntu14.04 LTS geupdated en geen LAN en WIFI meer
<Rien> met commando ifconfig krijg ik Local loopback
<lotuspsychje> pastebin sudo lshw -C network aub
<Rien> ga ik proberen zit nu op mijn mac te chatten
<Rien> melding terug network disabled
<OerHeks> moest je eerder ook via additional drivers iets installeren?
<Rien> nee,vanmiddag gewoon wat updates geinstalleerd
<Rien> die klaar stonden na inloggen
<Rien> nog nooit problemen mee gehad
<OerHeks> laptop?
<Rien> ja een IBM laptop
<OerHeks> is er een FN key voor wifi aan/uit te zetten?
<Rien> ja maar dat maakt niets uit
<Rien> krijg in mijn balk bovenin geen netwerk meer te zien
<lotuspsychje> Rien: sudo lshw -C network aub
<Rien> dan krijg ik PCI(Sysfs) en veel alarm boodschappen,maar begint met Network disabled
<Rien> zowel LAN als WIFI zijn gedisabled
<lotuspsychje> Rien: welke ubuntu versie
<Rien> 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Rien: up to date naar 14.04.3?
<Rien> yep
<lotuspsychje> vreemd
<Rien> en toen ging het fout
<lotuspsychje> Rien: kijk es ff in je syslog of dmesg waar het fout loopt
<Rien> oeps waar vind ik mijn syslog?
<lotuspsychje> Rien: logviewer icoon of manueel naar /var/log
<lotuspsychje> Rien: zoek dan vooral naat netwerk gerlateerde errors
<Rien> netwerkmanager main process is killedby SEGV signal
<Rien> in Kernel:networkmanager main process killed by SEGV signal
<lotuspsychje> hmmm dat klint iets voor een bug
<Rien> network manager main process ended,respawning
<lotuspsychje> Rien: probeer eens: sudo service network-manager restart
<Rien> krijg meteen System problem detected ,do you want to report the problem now
<lotuspsychje> Rien: ja doe maar bug report dan
<lotuspsychje> Rien: je kan ook ubuntu-bug network-manager doen vanuit terminal
<Rien> UBUNTU geeft aan:er is in Ubuntu14.04 helaas een interne fout opgetreden
<lotuspsychje> Rien: normaal kan je dan op details klikken om nog meer fouten te zien
<Rien> systeem is gecrached
<lotuspsychje> Rien: je kan ook eens een eerdere kernel proberen te booten vanuit grub, kijken of je daar nog inraakt
<Rien> ik probeer opnieuw een fout report te collecten
<lotuspsychje> okay
<Rien> oeps hoe doe ik dat?
<lotuspsychje> Rien: shift vast houden, bij het opstarten van je pc
<Rien> ok
<lotuspsychje> Rien: dan andere ubuntu kernel vanuit je lijst kiezen
<Rien> ik ben in de boot directorie ,waar moet ik wat kiezen
<lotuspsychje> boot dir?
<Rien> soory BIOS
<lotuspsychje> Rien: ubuntu(previous kernel)
<Rien> oeps ik krijg:Date?Time;Security?Startup?Restart en HDD diagnostic
<Rien> aha moet ik geavanceerdeboptie kiezen
<Rien> dan kan ik kiezen uit verschillende GRUB versies
<Rien> de laatse was 3.19.0-49 generic
<Rien> zal ik nu kiezen 3.19.0-47 recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> Rien: http://i.stack.imgur.com/xhWhg.jpg
<lotuspsychje> Rien: previous linux versions
<lotuspsychje> Rien: dan een van de voorlaatste kernels ofzo
<Rien> ok ga proberen
<Rien> scheisse weer met ifconfig een local loopback
<Rien> ik zal een eerder kernel proberen
<Rien> helaas geen LAN en WIFI
<Rien> iemand ander had zelfde probleem,schijnt dat bij update van vanmiddag Ubuntu 15.10 geinstaleerd te zijn
<Rien> kan ik alleen dus ook 15.10 instaleren?
<lotuspsychje> Rien: kzou beginnen met een bug
<Rien> ???
<lotuspsychje> Rien: een bug toevoegen via launchpad
<lotuspsychje> Rien: terminal: ubuntu-bug network-manager
<OerHeks> welke update, unattended security? ssl?
<Rien> kan geen probleem raport uitprinten
<Rien> is geen officiel ubuntu pakket
<Rien> pff
<Rien> het is de update van vanmiddag 13:32
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ apt-cache policy network-manager
<lotuspsychje> network-manager:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu7.2
<Rien> ja die heb ik ook geinstaleerd
<lotuspsychje> Rien: via ubuntu-bug dan maar?
<Rien> als ik kies other problem danmoet ik een PID opgeven?
<OerHeks> ow ik heb nu deze voor mijn neus http://imgur.com/7pdfROs
<Rien> ik zou effe niks instaleren
<Rien> Hieperdepiep Hoera,systeem weer in de lucht.Ik heb de vorige kernel gelade in recovery mode en daarna in menu herstel pakketen gekozen
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> zonder netwerk had je niks aan apt-get install -f...  goed gedaan, Rien
<Rien> oeps tevroeg gejuigd na opnieuw rebooten weer geen netwerk
<OerHeks> :-(
<Rien> ik moet die laatse kernel verwijderen denk ik ??
<OerHeks> nee, dacht ik niet.
<Rien> Ik heb nu vorige kernel geladen;Netwerkverbindingen inschakelen;dpkg gebroken pakketten herstellen en Grub bijwerken gedaan.Nu heb ik weer internet
<lotuspsychje> mooi zo Rien
<Rien> maar durf mijn systeen niet meer te rebooten!!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> nu reboot om te zien of het echt zo is?
<lotuspsychje> Rien: live dangerous! ~Osho
<Rien> maar ik zie nog steeds mijn netwerk icoontje niet in systeem balk
<lotuspsychje> rebooten die handel
<Rien> ok ga ik doen (cross fingers)
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> je weet nu toch hoer die recoverymode werkt he
<Rien> na rebooten weer geen LAN en WIFI!!
<lotuspsychje> Rien: mja, bug report man
<Rien> ik geef het op .Ga UBUNTU15.10 instaleren
<Rien> bedankt voor het meedenken
<Sling> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/server_problem.png
<Salam> Salam
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-30
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2016/01/29/fcm105-is-out/
<noel> goedemorgen
<noel> ik heb een vraagje: ik ben een programma aan het installeren in terminal. na dat ik ./configure doe, kan ik geen vind hij de make niet
<noel> gtk+-3.18.0
<Sling> waarom niet installeren uit een package?
<noel> is er een andere manier buiten tar.gz file?
<Sling> met apt-get
<noel> sudo apt-get gtk...?
<Sling> je hebt nog nooit apt gebruikt op ubuntu? :)
<noel> jawel
<Sling> dat is *de* manier om packages te installeren/beheren
<Sling> apt-get install <pakket>
<Sling> wat wil je precies doen met gtk?
<noel> eid-belgium
<Sling> okay geen ontwikkeling oid, dan is het package libgtk-3-0 waarschijnlijk wat je moet hebben
<noel> ok
<Sling> als je namelijk iets van source installeert, dan wordt het ook niet meegenomen bij apt-get update/upgrade
<Sling> en worden afhankelijkheden andere pakketten niet bijgehouden
<Sling> dus tenzij je precies weet wat je doet en extra werk niet erg vindt, is het meestal niet de handigste optie :)
<noel> voor mij is het de eerste keer ik volg de procedure na configure en lukt me nie :(
<noel> melding: configure: error: At least one version of GTK is required.
<Sling> met alleen een melding kunnen we niet zo heel veel, wat heb je gedaan en wat produceert die melding?
<noel> home@home-H55M-UD2H:~/Bureaublad/eid-mw-4.1.9-v4.1.9$ ./configure
<noel> en op het einde krijg ik die melding
<Sling> maar heb je die libgtk geinstalleerd?
<noel> is aan het installeren nu :)
<noel> gelukt tot nu toe
<noel> thanks sling
<noel> heb daarna make gedaan
<Sling> wel eerst nog een ./configure zonder fouten laten lopen?
<noel> heb make daarna gedaan
<noel> maar als ik make install doe gebeurd er niets
<noel> waar kan ik een root passwoord vinden?
<Sling> leg aub uit wat je doet, ik kan niet meekijken
<Sling> maakt het helpen erg lastig
<noel> eid-belgium
<JanC_FOSDEM> eid kan je een deb voor downloaden vanaf eid.belgium.be
<Sling> noel: daar is zo te zien ook een .deb file van
<JanC_FOSDEM> als je Firefox gebruikt daarna ook de eid extension installeren vanaf mozilla addons
<noel> het is de eid-mw
<Sling> noel: begrijp je wat we zeggen of?
<Sling> pff
<noel> ik heb het al geprobeerd in firefox maar lukt niet
<JanC_FOSDEM> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/belgium-eid/
<JanC_FOSDEM> die moet je installeren
<Sling> JanC_FOSDEM: maar dat is naast de eid-archive / eid-viewer / eid-mw neem ik aan? die heeft hij nog niet
<noel> dat klopt
<Sling> noel: je zit op http://eid.belgium.be/en/using_your_eid/installing_the_eid_software/linux ?
<noel> en ben nu die eid-mw aan het installeren
<JanC_FOSDEM> de deb daar moet je idd. ook installeren
<Sling> daar staat bovenaan dat je het eid-archive package moet installeren, en er wordt gelinked naar een .deb bestand
<noel> die heb ik geinstalleerd
<Sling> dat moet je downloaden, en met dpkg -i bestandsnaam.deb installeren
<Sling> daarna apt-get update, en dan kun je apt-get install eid-viewer eid-mw doen
<Sling> je hoeft dus niets te compilen etc
<noel> thanks
<JanC_FOSDEM> idd., maar bij recente Firefox heb je ook de ondertekende addon van de Mozilla site nodig
<Sling> beter 1 ding tegelijk doen :)
<Sling> vooral als het blijkbaar niet allemaal duidelijk is
<noel> idd
 * JanC_FOSDEM gaat nu weer off-line, spreker is al begonnen  :)
<noel> hey sling, het is gelukt, mercikes voor de hulp (leve ubuntu)
<Sling> ok :)
<noel> :)
<JanC_FOSDEM> :)
<ed___> hi
<ed___> ik ben nieuw met Linux en ben benieuwd of ubuntu gaat werken op een Dell Vostro 200. Iemand dit al eens gedaan?
<haduvokone> Hallo?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-31
<yellabs> hallo daar .
<yellabs> kennen jullie nog goede sprekers en of demonstreerders voor een open source event ?
<yellabs> iemand op fosdem ?
<yellabs> rustig hier.. ;)
<SCHAAP137> 't is ook nog erg vroeg op de ochtend
<SCHAAP137> normale mensen slapen nu nog
<SCHAAP137> ;P
<yellabs> :P
<Lars__> Help ik heb geen netwerk werk verbinding meer na update hij zecht de netwerkdiensten van het systeem zijn niet compatibel met deze versie
<Maikel> Help mijn muis doet het niet meer en ik zie geen iconen op het bureaublad
<Maikel> Ik gebruik i3
<hans_> goed avond
<OerHeks> :-)
<hans_> hoi
<OerHeks> goedenavond hans_
<hans_> alles goed hier
<hans_> eindelijk weer eens tijd om wat te rommelen
<OerHeks> prima,geen issues
<hans_> niet veel
<hans_> werken en studie kost best wel veel tijd
<hans_> heb nu een mooi light theme alleen de indicator blijven ook licht
<hans_> kan je dat verhelpen
<OerHeks> meestal kan je een theme wel editten, unity tweak dach tik
<OerHeks> of met de hand, als je iets van css kent, themes staan in /usr/share/themes
<hans_> zal ff kijken
<JanC> zorg wel dat je het niet stuk maakt  :)
 * OerHeks luistert naar Caro Emerald - Back It Up 3:53
<OerHeks> en een draaiende wasmachien
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, ik heb een nginx opgezet op met laptop en een apache op een ubuntu server die virtueel draait (in bridge mode) beide systemen kunnen elkaar pingen, maar echter kan ik van op me virtuele server geen files wgetten die op me desktop staan
<TheEagerPadawan> in het laaste geval heb ik natuurlijk over de nginx op de desktop
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-23
<Oeboentoe> Hallo
<Oeboentoe> Wie weet hoe je mapje maakt in cmd
<Fifef> Hallo, ik probeer ubuntu te instaleren op een oudere laptop, maar dat lukt niet. kan iemand me helpen?
<JanC> welke hardware zit er in die laptop?
<JanC> en wat lukt er niet?
<Fifef> hallo :) het is een dell latitude e6510
<Fifef> er zit een I5 in, inmiddels 8gb geheugen
<Fifef> ik kom met de livedvd inmiddels tot een paar scherm met ubuntu met wat stipjes eronder en bovenin een grijze balk met wifi icoontje, maar muis en toetsenbord doen dan niets
<JanC> i5 mag geen probleem zijn
<JanC> muis werkt ook niet als je die even in/uit plugt?
<Fifef> nee, touchpad en toetsenbord doen niets, heb een externe muis geprobeerd, die reageerde ook niet
<Fifef> hij komt tot zover via uefi boot, als ik via legacy boot probeer komt hij bijna zover, maar geeft dan een spontane reboot
<Fifef> (net de bios van de laptop naar de laatste versie gebracht, nu weer aan 't proberen)
<Fifef> dat hielp niet.  ik heb echter vandaag geen tijd meer. dank voor de moeite
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-24
<tjahneee> Heeft iemand ervaring met het maken van een freedos boot usb voor het installeren van een bios update?
<tjahneee> ik krijg het maar niet voor elkaar om dos te booten zonder fouten dat ik het via usb opstart
<tjahneee> ik heb het nu met unetbootin geprobeerd en rufes, unetbooting geeft een fout dat driver xcdrom vastloopt omdat die geen cdrom drive kan vinden, en rufus kan de command.com niet na het laden vand de kernel
<valbr> hallo allemaal :)
<valbr> raar vraagje en zwaar off-topic, maar heeft iemand enig idee wat wiskunde B in het engels is?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-25
<luc__> mag ik ubuntu dowloaden en installeren zonder dat ik de windows besturing kwijt ben, bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-27
<jackimeer>  Goedemorgen, ik heb thuis op mijn pc een ubuntu versie staan, ik wil deze (opnieuw) installeren naar linux mint, maar krijg het voor geen ene mogelijkheid voor elkaar. Hij geeft een foutmelding wanneer ik de cd en usb uit wil voeren. Heb het al geprobeerd via de bios om eerst de schijf en usb te gebruiken als opstart ipv de interne schijf, maar niks mag baten. Wie kan mij helpen?
<mandje> jackimeer: in het engels. hulp vanuit mint zelf. ;  https://client02.chat.mibbit.com/?server=irc.spotchat.org&channel=%23linuxmint-help
 * Coca|ne hopsakee
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-28
<wasted> g'middag
<wasted> kan ik een gebruikers home koppelen aan een sd* ?
<wasted> eg.: sdc of sdc1
<wasted> zonder dat ik die eerst moet mounten in fstab ?
<wasted> als ik moet mounten dan moet ik een map aanmaken en dat wil ik net vermijden
<wasted> ik wil de data graag in \ in plaats van in eg.: \data_goes_here\$home
<wasted> veel leven zit hier niet meer precies :)
 * wasted schud eens met het kanaal
<Coca|ne> heeft er iemand verstand van gen..
<Coca|ne> t gaat over dtmf tonen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-23
<pjotter> Ik heb een ipv4/ipv6 vraagje in connectie met (X)Ubuntu. Kan ik die hier stellen?
<pjotter> Ik werk hier met versie 16.04. NU valt het me op dat wanneer ik na een schone installatie wget gebruik om iets te downloaden, het systeem eerst ipv4 probeert en daarna ipv6.
<pjotter> Ik dacht ergens te hebben gelezen dat in 16.04 ipv6 wordt geprefereerd boven ipv4?
<pjotter> Iedereen aan het koken? :S
<SimonNL_Afk> ik wel
<SimonNL_Afk> maar nu even niet
<lordievader> Normaal gesproken wordt IPv6 inderdaad geprefereerd boven IPv4.
<SimonNL> [17:55:49] * pjotter (~pjotter@2001:981:9c1d:1:7dd2:ddf3:fb37:9937) has left
<lordievader> I know
<SimonNL_Afk> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-24
<alazeo> hey, how can i get help for an ubuntu grub/initframs problem. I have used a grub boot repair program and it said to seek help with the provided information.
<Remy> zo heb je er ook niets aan alazeo
<alazeo> Hey, I have a problem on booting where after grub it goes into an initframs console. I can't get the system to work correctly, Is there anyone that can help on this issue? The grub-repair help gave this link with the information: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451017/
<SimonNL_Afk> alazeo: fyi -nl stands for Te Netherlands meaning this is a Dutch channel
<SimonNL_Afk> alazeo: head over to #ubuntu
<alazeo> Hey sorry, ik had het eerst in het algemene kanaal gevraagd maar kreeg nauwelijks antwoord.
<alazeo> Ik heb een probleem met opstarten waarbij mijn computer na het selecteren van de juiste optie in grub overgaat naar een initframs console. Ik krijg het verder niet aan de praat. Ik heb een grub-repair geprobeerd, wat het niet heeft opgelost maar me wel een document gaf met uitgebreide boot/systeem informatie, iemand die me hierbij kan helpen?
<josspyker> als je in die initf.. console shit, type eens exit
<josspyker> lol. shit/zit pardon
<alazeo> Ik heb dat als eerste geprobeerd maar dit werkt niet. Hij geeft als error: gave up waiting for root device.Alert! UUID=xxxxx... does not exist. Dropping to shell.
<SimonNL_Afk> alazeo: kan je hier iets mee. https://gist.github.com/969d628874b832243f8abac2dc68de20
<SimonNL> heb dat zelf ondernomen toen ik tijdens opstarten in grubrescue> verzeild raakte
<alazeo> Ik geraak niet op de site. In het geheel niet op 'gist.gitub.com', kun je de inhoud eventueel via een pastebin of iets dergelijks doorsturen?
<SimonNL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26452781/  alazeo
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-25
<jpjacobs> Goeie morgen!
<selckin> morge
<jpjacobs> Is er toevallig iemand hier die raad heeft om 17.10 aan de praat te krijgen met een lvm cached logical volume voor / ?
<jpjacobs> booten van de / als logical volume werkt zonder probleem, maar niet terwijl de cache actief is
<jpjacobs> der is een bugreport voor 15.10, maar de gegeven oplossing lijkt voor mij niet te werken
<jpjacobs> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1423796
<jpjacobs> voila. fixed. onozele typo, en andere idiote dingen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-26
<rxiii> #pypa
